# 

## generalx

Temat może wydawać się trochę dziwny- zwłaszcza na forum gdzie dominuje trend chwalenia się samymi sukcesami przy budowie, ale co tam. ZARYZYKUJE BANA.
Najpierw chciałbym jednak trochę wyjaśnić zanim zostanę osądzony od czci i wiary.
90% społeczeństwa zarabia tyle ile zarabia- i bynajmniej nie jest posłami a dla większości z nas osiągnięcie zarobków zbliżonych do średniej krajowej wydaje się kosmosem. Zakładam że jestem statystycznym Polakiem więc poziom problemów  tak naprawdę większość z nas będzie zbliżony. W obecnych czasach, gdzie dominuje FACEBOOK i amerykańskie przechwalanie się samymi sukcesami życiowymi, Ci z nas którzy mają gorsze chwile i momenty zwątpienia nie przyznają się do tego- bo przecież wszystkim innym idzie tak dobrze....Więc jeżeli założę temat gdzie będą tylko wylewane gorzkie żale, to każdy z nas NORMALNYCH ludzi- uczciwie zarabiających "spuści sobie trochę ciśnienia" i  zobaczy że tak naprawdę jego problemy ma 90% społeczeństwa, tylko nie chce się do tego przyznać. Ma to być też temat przestroga dla tych którzy chcą zaczynać i jeszcze do nich nie dotarło jak wielkie skutki na ich życiu wywrze ta decyzja.
A więc zaczynam:
-Nienawidzę swojego domu bo jeżdżę 20-letnim samochodem,- który miał lat 15 jak zaczynaliśmy budować(i przez najbliższe 10 lat nie widzę perspektyw na jego zmianę)
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo stać mnie tylko na pożyczony telewizor od teściowej-20 cali kineskop.
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo ostatni raz na wakacjach byliśmy..... przed ślubem... chyba....
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo nie pamiętam jak spędzałem wolny czas zanim zaczęliśmy budować, chyba miałem nawet jakieś hobby czy coś takiego..- teraz wiadomo jak każdy go spędza
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo jak biorę urlop to się zawsze muszę zastanawiać czy go starczy na to co jest do zrobienia przy domu
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo jeszcze nie skończyliśmy budować, a już trzeba remontować
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo przestali nas odwiedzać znajomi-" dojechać do ciebie na tą wiochę......"
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo przestalismy odwiedzać znajomych- każdy powrót taksówką na taką wiochę musi być przewidziany w budżecie domowym
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo muszę codziennie swoje odstać w korkach żeby się dostać do "cywilizacji" i powrócić potem "na łono natury"
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo nawet nie mogę świętować jakiegoś meczu- no bo jak dojadę do pracy na drugi dzień, jak tu żaden autobus nie jeździ.
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo stać nas tylko na kanapę- którą dostaliśmy od rodziców jak zmieniali meble
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo dałem się zwieźć tym wszystkim trendom o nowoczesnym budowaniu(również promowanych na tym forum), gdzie każda z tych rzeczy okazuje się jeszcze większym badziewiem od poprzedniego a kosztuje jak za zboże.
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo jestem regularnie oszukiwany przez wykonawców- jak nie złapię kogoś za rękę to pewnie wychodzi po miesiącu że np panowie od parkietu obcieli flexem uziom fundamentowy- bo im pewnie przeszkadzał itp. itd.
- Nienawidzę swojego domu bo producenci materiałów budowlanych traktują mnie jak królika doświadczalnego- np producent systemu pokrycia niemiłosiernie hałasującego dachu, który twierdzi że "produkt wciąż ewoluuje" i "jestem jedynym przypadkiem" na świecie gdzie występuje takie zjawisko. Obiecuje cuda na kiju w ramach tzw. inicjatywy handlowej(z której oczywiście bardzo łatwo się wykręca)- broń boże żeby nigdzie nie padło słowo "reklamacja" , jednak profilaktyczne informuje że też ma swoich prawników, gdybym chciał dochodzić swoich praw przed sądem. 
-Nienawidzę swojego domu bo regularnie każdy przedstawiciel handlowy podaje takie procenty oszczędności jak zastosuje jego materiał budowlany, że normalnie ogrzeję dom jedną świeczką, pellety powinny mi w zasadzie z pieca wracać do zasobnika, a rekuperator jeszcze wywietrzy mi samochód i w grudniu będę mógł chodzić w domu w slipach. Jeszcze bardziej nienawidzę swojego domu jak się okazuje że mimo tych wszystkich cudów nie widów za kupę pieniędzy, utrzymanie go kosztuje więcej niż budowanego przez moich rodziców w głębokiej komunie, z czego popadło, opalanego węglem dozowanym" łopatą". 
Na razie tyle starczy. Mi trochę ciśnienie zeszło- chociaż lista jest jeszcze długa. Teraz czekam na WAS. Nie dajmy się mamić propagandzie wiecznego sukcesu i "podprogowej" manipulacji producentów materiałów budowlanych żeby tylko kupować, brać kredyty i znowu kupować, znowu brać kredyty żeby jeszcze więcej kupować i ratować się jedynie kredytem konsolidacyjnym- po to żeby móc znowu kupować.

----------


## Marian_D

Czytając to wszystko nasuwa mi się stwierdzenie, że powinieneś raczej napisać: "nienawidzę siebie, bo nie analizując wszystkich za i przeciw związanych z budową domu w tym właśnie miejscu podjąłem błędne decyzje, za które będę płacić przez pół życia".

Ja nie czuję nienawiści do swojego domu. Gdy zaczynałem budowę, przeanalizowałem wszystkie kwestie związane z dojazdami, miejscem itp. Byłem więc świadom:

1. Ile będzie mnie to wszystko kosztowało - wyszło taniej niż zakładałem;
2. Ile czasu będę spędzał na dojazdach w miejsca, gdzie często bywam;
3. Czy wyprowadzając się z obecnego miejsca zamieszkania moje relacje ze znajomymi nie ulegną rozluźnieniu/zerwaniu.

I teraz nie mam żadnych negatywnych emocji w stosunku do swojej sytuacji czy domu, bo wiedziałem dokładnie, jak to będzie wyglądało.

2/3 polaków marzy o "domku z ogródkiem na przedmieściach lub na wsi" nie zastanawiając się przy tym, jakie to ma wady i zalety i jakie obowiązki się z tym wiążą.

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> ...... dominuje trend chwalenia się samymi sukcesami przy budowie........dominuje FACEBOOK i amerykańskie przechwalanie się samymi sukcesami życiowymi,



A gdzie Ty masz takie środowisko zadowolonych??
Mnie się wydaje, że właśnie wszyscy naokoło narzekają i są niezadowoleni.
Albo są chorzy, albo szukają chorób, albo zazdroszczą innym, że są chorzy, albo bidują nad innymi, albo za gorąco, albo za zimno, cały czas na "NIE".

Że na forum sami zadowoleni?? Tu gdzie tyle ludzkich problemów jest opisanych?? Gdzie widzisz samych zadowolonych??

Jeśli masz dookoła siebie takich  to zazdroszczę Ci. 

A swój domek kocham.
Tyle na niego czekałam, jest spełnionym marzeniem, pomimo wszystkich problemów, które nas spotkały.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Ja tam lubie swój dom, jeszcze dużo czasu minie nim się do niego wprowadzę ale podobnie jak Marian przemyślałem wszystkie za i przeciw. Podzielam jednak niechęć do ok 90% wykonawców z którymi miałem do czynienia, a już szczególną pogardą darze tych wszystkich speców co na wejściu na budowę zaczynają tekstem..." ale Panu ktoś spier... ja bym zrobił lepiej ..." itp  i tych wszystkich wędkarzy z tego forum, co tylko czekają na pytanie od zielonego inwestora by zaraz ofertę podesłać i męczyć telefonami przy niedzieli. :stir the pot:

----------


## generalx

Widzę że wątek zbacza z tematu. Tu miały być tylko gorzkie żale, a nie próby dyskusji i czy pocieszania się nawzajem.
co do ilości ludzi co chcieliby mieć domek, to również 50 % ludzi marzy o tym żeby polecieć w kosmos a 100% - 450 sztuk  chciałoby wysłać cały parlament tam.
Nie zmienia to faktu że nie wiele z nas ma zielone pojęcie o technologi i problematyce lotów kosmicznych.
Zastanawiało mnie skąd się biorą ludzie na tym forum, co pokazują tylko zdjęcia jak im dom się bezproblemowo urządza od fundamentu po meble w dziecięcym pokoju - skąd wogóle biorą czas na to. Ja kończąc pracę np przy deskowaniu dachu o 11 w nocy na początku grudnia nie miałem siły nawet wejść do samochodu, a nie tym bardziej siadać do kompa i pisać o tym co się zrobiło. O wyjeździe na narty tak przy okazji to nie było nawet o czym marzyć-jak tu niektórych czytam.
Byłem mniej więcej świadomy na co się człowiek porywa- aczkolwiek nie spodziewałem się jak bardzo. Co więcej wszyscy z nas popełniają ten sam błąd że wszyscy wokół nam powtarzają z czym to się wiąże taka decyzja ale nikt w to nie uwierzy dopóki się sam nie przekona. Muszę tylko dodać że zarabiam jednak trochę więcej niż średnia krajowa i postawiliśmy dom w takim a nie innym stanie bez żadnego kredytu z banku, ale było to możliwe tylko i wyłącznie dzięki nie kończącej się pomocy i wsparciu zarówno finansowym jak i odrobionych roboczogodzinach całej rodziny. Więc nie potrafię sobie wyobrazić sytuacji tych ludzi którzy popadli w standardową płapke kredytową. 
Także wracając do tematu : Żadnego przechwalania się  i pocieszania w tym temacie. Tylko gorzkie żale!!!!

----------


## jajmar

> Co więcej wszyscy z nas popełniają ten sam błąd że wszyscy wokół nam powtarzają z czym to się wiąże taka decyzja ale nikt w to nie uwierzy dopóki się sam nie przekona.


Chyba za dużo generalizujesz. Nie wszyscy idą głowa do przodu jak Ty.

Znam sporo ludzi w realu którzy się wybudowali a zarabiają różnie, z wyjazdami sobie radzą nie słyszę aby zerwali po budowie kontakty ze światem. 

Mam wrażenie że przeceniłes swoje mozliwości stąd problemy. 

Zeby było w temacie nie lubię koszenia trawy przy domu.

----------


## Marian_D

> Widzę że wątek zbacza z tematu. Tu miały być tylko gorzkie żale, a nie próby dyskusji i czy pocieszania się nawzajem.
> (...)
> Także wracając do tematu : Żadnego przechwalania się  i pocieszania w tym temacie. Tylko gorzkie żale!!!!


A więc trzeba było napisać że to taki typowo POLSKI wątek. Narzekactwo jest obowiązkowe a jak ktoś ma inne zdanie, to wypad  :wink: 

Mamy się użalać nad Tobą i innymi dlatego, że podjąłeś głupią życiową decyzję? Dlatego że jako inwestor popełniłeś masę błędów w wyborze 
Mamy pisać że to wykonawcy i sprzedawcy są winni tego, że Tobie jest źle?  :big grin: 

Twoje "żale" jako żywo przypominają mi dyskusję z moją znajomą i jej argumenty:

1. Wybudowałam dom który miał być energooszczędny a utrzymanie kosztuje mnie drożej, niż dom moich rodziców - taaa... tylko nie bierze pod uwagę, że jej rodzice mają 90 m^2 i malutkie okna, a ona 150 m^2 i wielkie, panoramiczne okna w salonie bo taka moda.

2. Wykonawcy to oszuści i nic nie potrafią - taaa... tylko że to normalne jak się buduje metodą "gospodarczą" (czyli każdy wykonawca z innej parafii) i bez pojęcia o budowlance. Nie wspominając o braniu najtańszych wykonawców.

3. Budowa domu w Polsce jest strasznie droga. Nie to co za granicą - taaa... a kto jej kazał kryć dach karpiówką albo stawiać w domu kominek? Jak się zarabia 8000 pln to trzeba kryć pokryciem dostosowanym do takich zasobów a nie wybierać fanaberie w postaci dachówki by potem spłacać kredyt przez 10 lat dłużej.

Śmieszą mnie ludzie, którzy budując na kredyt inwestują kupę kasy w wielkie okna, dachówkę i tym podobne a potem jęczą, że ich na nic nie stać. Takie osoby powinny zastanowić się, w jakiej sytuacji stawiają swoje dzieci, które pójdą na dobre studia do dużego miasta, bo pieniądze, które musieliby przeznaczyć na stancję itp, będą ładowali w kredyt.

----------


## Marian_D

> Co więcej wszyscy z nas popełniają ten sam błąd że wszyscy wokół nam powtarzają z czym to się wiąże taka decyzja ale nikt w to nie uwierzy dopóki się sam nie przekona.


Jak widać przez wieki nic się nie zmienia:

"Cieszy mię ten rym: Polak mądry po szkodzie.
Lecz jeśli prawda i z tego nas zbodzie,
Nową przypowieść Polak sobie kupi
Że i przed szkodą, i po szkodzie głupi."

----------


## generalx

Chyba jednak czas zamknąć temat(prośba do admina). Kolega Marian Się chyba trochę za bardzo rozkręcił i temat całkowicie zboczył toru. 
Tak tylko wyjaśnię koledze Marianowi że: Tak a i owszem, budowaliśmy "sposobem gospodarczym" i nie uważam że mam się czego wstydzić. 
Aczkolwiek zarzut o używaniu najtańszych materiałów i wykonawców mija się całkowicie z rzeczywistością. Tam gdzie wiedziałem że nie jestem w stanie czegoś wykonać były ekipy- ( dach do którego mam największe pretensje wykonywała ekipa która niby była nawet po szkoleniach w Planni- producenta nieszczęsnej blachy EMKA Click). Cena materiałów i ekipy w żaden sposób nie wpływa na zadowolenie: mam w domu posadzkę zarówno z parkietem-kładł majster, żywicę- robiła wyspecjalizowana ekipa za DUUUŻE pieniądze, jak i zwykłe najtańsze panele z Castoramy(z czego jestem najbardziej zadowolony)-okazują się najbardziej trwałe i 100 razy bardziej odporne na dziecięce zabawki niż 15 razy droższa żywica(mimo oczywistych zapewnień firmy o jej niezniszczalności). Temat miał być trochę psychologiczny- testem konsumpcyjności,  celem (w podtekscie) miało być właśnie uświadomienie ludziom żeby nie dali się mamić reklamom i naciągać wszelakim przedstawicielom handlowym na (nawet całkowicie nie sprawdzone w realnych warunkach) nowinki i cuda bo w żaden sposób nie zwiększy to ich zadowolenia z tego co wybudowali. Znam bardzo szczęśliwych ludzi którzy mieszkają w  100-letnich domach na końcu świata, opalanych piecami kaflowymi, z oknami z których już dawno kit wypadł, z ociepleniem stropu z liści, dachem krytym eternitem i są zadowoleni bo w końcu zrobili sobie ubikację w domu.....

----------


## piotrek0m

Wykonawcy to zwyczajni ludzie chcący zarobić na swoje życie. Nie trafiłem na oszustów, ale przyznaję, że budowę pilnuję i interesuję się nią codziennie, a czasem od rana do wieczora stojąc przy wykonawcach przy kluczowych etapach budowy. Wykonawcy to fachowcy i zrobili swoją pracę zgodnie  z moimi oczekiwaniami... choć sporo rzeczy (np. instalacje wod, kan, co, elektryczne) ocenię jak zaczną pracować. Nie biorę najtańszych ekip.... Tutaj najprościej zastanowić się za ile TY chciałbyś pracować miesięcznie, a następnie ocenić czy to co płacisz wykonawcy temu odpowiada ... brutto ...

----------


## Marian_D

> Kolega Marian Się chyba trochę za bardzo rozkręcił i temat całkowicie zboczył toru


Ahh przepraszam. Trzeba zamknąć temat bo ktoś ośmiela się mieć inne zdanie niż Ty?  :big grin: 

Ale dobra, będę pisał co Ty chcesz: O jak mi Cię żal. Ja również uważam że budowa domu była beznadziejnym pomysłem. Muszę dojeżdżać 20km do miasta co zajmuje mi 20 minut, czyli 40 minut dziennie, a to daje aż 833 dni spędzone w samochodzie! A ile roboty ze sprzątaniem domu - dramat. No i koszty utrzymania takie wysokie. To wszystko nie do wytrzymania. Co ja zrobiłem...

A wszystkiemu są winni ci przebrzydli wykonawcy i sprzedawcy materiałów budowalnych! To oni! To oni mnie namówili. Tymi swoimi wszystkim reklamami wełny mineralnej, dachówki i pustaka ceramicznego! Powinni ich wszystkich pozamykać bo wprowadzają takich biednych jak ja i Ty w maliny po to by dorobić się na nas, biednych polakach...

Teraz lepiej?  :big grin:

----------


## Marian_D

> mam w domu posadzkę zarówno z parkietem-kładł majster, żywicę- robiła wyspecjalizowana ekipa za DUUUŻE pieniądze


To trzeba było wszędzie położyć najtańsze panele a nie bawić się w fanaberie typu posadzka z żywicy "za DUUUŻE pieniądze". Ja mam przemysłową posadzkę z żywicy w dużej części domu i rzeczywiście rysuje się bardziej niż panele. Ale wiem też, że najtańsze panele z castoramy po kilku latach można jedynie wymienić, a posadzkę z żywicy mogę przeszlifować i wypolerować - tym sposobem po 25 latach będzie jak nowa.

Sorry, ale jeśli tego nie wiedziałeś to Twoja wina a nie wykonawcy.





> Temat miał być trochę psychologiczny- testem konsumpcyjności,  celem (w podtekscie) miało być właśnie uświadomienie ludziom żeby nie dali się mamić reklamom i naciągać wszelakim przedstawicielom handlowym


A niestety okazał się być użalaniem na "złych sprzedawców" przez człowieka, który zwyczajnie dokonał złych wyborów podczas budowy domu.





> Znam bardzo szczęśliwych ludzi którzy mieszkają w  100-letnich domach na końcu świata, opalanych piecami kaflowymi, z oknami z których już dawno kit wypadł, z ociepleniem stropu z liści, dachem krytym eternitem i są zadowoleni bo w końcu zrobili sobie ubikację w domu.....


Cóż, niektórzy są szczęśliwi mimo braku posadzki żywicznej "za DUUUŻE pieniądze" a niektórzy nie potrafią się cieszyć mimo posiadania takiejże posadzki  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

generalx, a tak z ciekawości -  jak duży dom wybudowałeś i dla ilu osób ?
Z jakiego mieszkania/domu się tam wprowadziłeś ?

----------


## Kasia242

Autor tematu ma rację,problem w tym ze większość ludzi to idioci....tak tak nie chce nikogo obrazic al to fakt w społeczenstwie mamy jakies 5-10% ludzi inteligentnych reszta to motłoch.
Uważm ze trzeba nie mieć za grosz wyobrazni zeby chocby myśleć o kredycie 300-400 tysiecy  nie mając na to 100% zabezpieczenia spłacalności...cokolwiek sztabki złota w Szwajcarii ,2 mieszkania do wynajęcia...cokolwiek ,oczywiscie praca w tym kraju nie jest zadnym, zabezpieczeniem,kompletnie zadnym. Potem czytamy takie relacje frustratów Problem nowoczesnych rozwiązań to tez taki pęd ku nie wiadomo czemu,tylko w tym kraju panuje totalna bieda ,a ludzie się łapią na rozwiązanie przysługujące bogaczom lub królikom dośw. 
Moim zdaniem dom w Polsce trzeba budować na tyle inteligentnie żeby nei miało to absolutnie wpływu na naszy życie osobiste,emocjonalne,finansowe...dom to klocek do mieszkania a nie rzecz niszcząca lub chocby podkopująca życie.
Innymi słowy nie stać cie na dom1402? Ok ale mogę wziąć kredyt..ale bez kredytu stać mnie na dom 90m2...To taki buduje..ale nieeeee..ehh długo by pisać to tylko wierzchołek góry lodowej.
pozdrawiam

----------


## generalx

Drogi Marianie, nie czepiam się Ciebie, bo jesteś bardziej zadowolony ode mnie. Nie czepiam się również tego że całkowicie zmieniłeś bieg tego tematu.Temat też nie miał mieć charakteru użalania się nad samym Mną czy wychwalaniem akurat Twoich decyzji. Nie miała być to również psychoanaliza mojej osoby- bo to że nie toleruję innego zdania niż moje własne to wiem bardzo dobrze, tak samo jak to że nie szanuję nikogo kto wogóle ośmiela się w jakikolwiek sposób podważać moje racje, bo przecież jestem najmądrzejszym inwestorem na świecie na pewno, a może i we wszechświecie- ale tego to na razie raczej nikt mi nie jest wstanie udowodnić że jest inaczej. A korzystam z forum tylko i wyłącznie dla tego żeby się z innymi droczyć i mieć z tego dziką radochę.....
A tak na poważnie.... Na pewno i Tobie i Mnie nikt z tych co ani razu szpadla nie miał w ręku nie może powiedzieć że było lekko, łatwo i przyjemnie. 
Co do samej posadzki żywicznej: byłem zapewniany przez wykonawcę o trwałości porównywalnej z glazurą-że ślady mogą pozostać jak wejdę w butach z piaskiem- co nawet taki "ciemny rozum" jak Ja jest w stanie zrozumieć. I również byłem informowany że główną zaletą jest możliwość regeneracja takiej posadzki. Natomiast kiedy po półtorej roku zaprosiłem wykonawcę ażeby się wypowiedział co do kosztów regeneracji to kwota ta wynosiła ponad 1/2 kosztów wykonania od zera(taki drobny szczegół o który się nie zapytałem wcześniej). Za takie pieniądze (wykonanie + regeneracja) mogę panele wywalać co 2-3 lata a i tak w 25 lat nie osiągnąłbym takiej kwoty. Nie wspominam nawet o tym że doszło do pęknięcia na samej dylatacji- mimo że niby stosowano specjalne elastyczne taśmy łączące, które miały temu zapobiegać.
Byłem wiernym czytelnikiem samego Muratora- łącznie z odszukiwaniem archiwalnych numerów- ażeby naprawdę każdy wybór był dobrze rozważony i muszę powiedzieć że dopiero teraz widzę tendencyjność jego artykułów- Wszelkie nowinki są wychwalane w niebogłosy- natomiast jeżeli jest mowa o wadach, to raczej nikt nie stara się ich uwypuklać lub są częściowo przemilczane- jak zwykle życie wszystko koryguje. Definitywnie zraziło mnie do siebie to pismo kiedy w jednym miesiącu pisano o cudach jakie dostarcza rekuperacja( artykuł oczywiście zakończony reklamą producenta takich systemów), natomiast w kolejnym wydaniu był artykuł wychwalający jakieś nowoczesne osiedle pod Warszawą, gdzie deweloper celowo zrezygnował z rekuperacji, gdyż zyski z jej ewentualnego posiadania są niewspółmierne do kosztów jakie pociąga za sobą to rozwiązanie(jak normalny człowiek ma się w tym połapać czy robi dobrze czy nie?). 
Również kiedy Murator pisał po pokryciach dachowych na rąbek typu CLICK (oczywiście zakończonych reklamą PLANNI), ani razu nikt nie wspomniał o wadzie w postaci uciążliwego hałasu od podmuchów wiatru. Kontaktowałem się z kilkoma ludźmi posiadających tego typu dach, i okazuje się że wszyscy producenci mają z tym problem-nie mają pomysłu jak to rozwiązać i tak naprawdę eksperymentują na swoich klientach, za nasze ciężko zarobione pieniądze i kosztem naszych nerwów. I w zasadzie tyle w tym temacie- nie mam zamiaru się z kimkolwiek o cokolwiek już kłócić czy udowadniać że rozwiązanie A jest lepsze/gorsze od rozwiązania B bo jedno się psuje, a drugie zużywa...Dla normalnych ludzi, takich jak ty i ja nie ma to żadnego znaczenia, skoro tak czy siak musimy się z tym jednakowo użerać.
P.S. Dla kolegów powyżej- dom ma zasadniczo 120m i w takim też mniej więcej klocku z komuny mieszkałem. Co do składu osobowego to plany były i są na 4 lokatorów- ale jak każdy wie- życie lubi zaskakiwać w najmniej spodziewanym momencie.... (koledze po dwójce zdażyły się jeszcze trojaczki..). W tym starym komunistycznym klocku było jasne jak słońce że trzeba było codziennie iść napalić i nikogo jakoś to nie dziwiło, tak samo jak to że co 7-8 lat trzeba było wziąc do ręki palnik, parę rolek papy i przelecieć dach na nowo.Nikt nie zbankrutował kupując węgiel na zimę(bo nie było ocieplenia) i nikomu rączki nie odpadły ładując go do pieca- tak samo nikt nie umarł na grzybicę czy co tam bo nie było wentylacji. Ja wiem że pewnie idealizuję to bo oczywiście to były czasy dzieciństwa i tak samo nasi rodzice pewnie wspominają komunę, że stało się 3 noce żeby kupić cement i też było fajnie.

----------


## fotohobby

"Zasadniczo 120m"

??
Podaj calkowita powierzchnię po podłogach, z garażem itp.

----------


## generalx

> "Zasadniczo 120m"
> 
> ??
> Podaj calkowita powierzchnię po podłogach, z garażem itp.


Zasadniczo to znaczy 124m2 plus garaż 24m2- ale garaż jest wolnostojący i nieogrzewany- wolnostojący bo dostaliśmy takie a nie inne warunki zabudowy na szerokość elewacji domu i ni jak dało się go przytulić do domu.

----------


## jajmar

> Również kiedy Murator pisał po pokryciach dachowych na rąbek typu CLICK (oczywiście zakończonych reklamą PLANNI), ani razu nikt nie wspomniał o wadzie w postaci uciążliwego hałasu od podmuchów wiatru. Kontaktowałem się z kilkoma ludźmi posiadających tego typu dach, i okazuje się że wszyscy producenci mają z tym problem-nie mają pomysłu jak to rozwiązać i tak naprawdę eksperymentują na swoich klientach, za nasze ciężko zarobione pieniądze i kosztem naszych nerwów.


A możesz precyzyjniej opisać problem ? Jaki masz uklad dachu ? Ocieplony dach i słyszysz wiatr na stykach blach - dobrze to rozumiem ?

----------


## Marian_D

> Co do samej posadzki żywicznej: (...) Natomiast kiedy po półtorej roku zaprosiłem wykonawcę ażeby się wypowiedział co do kosztów regeneracji to kwota ta wynosiła ponad 1/2 kosztów wykonania od zera(taki drobny szczegół o który się nie zapytałem wcześniej). Za takie pieniądze (wykonanie + regeneracja) mogę panele wywalać co 2-3 lata a i tak w 25 lat nie osiągnąłbym takiej kwoty.


Widzisz, bo Ty nie tylko podejmowałeś błędne decyzje przy budowie, ale robisz to nadal. U mnie sytuacja była identyczna - przy montażu pompy ciepła porysowali mi podłogę z żywicy. Jedna firma chciała za regenerację 5000 pln. Inna firma przyjechała, zrobiła i wzięła 1200 pln. Za szlifowanie i polerowanie posadzki biorą 15 pln od metra.

----------


## generalx

> A możesz precyzyjniej opisać problem ? Jaki masz uklad dachu ? Ocieplony dach i słyszysz wiatr na stykach blach - dobrze to rozumiem ?


Aż taki "myślący inaczej" to ja nie jestem żeby przeszkadzał mi gwizd wiatru na krawędziach blachy. Problem już wcześniej opisywany w innym wątku. Ogólnie przy podmuchach wiatru(raz bardzo małych a czasami musi dmuchnąć więcej niż 10m/s ) blacha się unosi nad łaty i tłucze o nie niemiłosiernie. Huk jest taki, jakby piorun w dom trafił. Dach jest prosty jak świński ryj- zwykły dwuspadowy- żadnych udziwnień, lukarn, wykuszy itp- jedyne więcej udziwnienie to blacha częściowo na elewacji. Patrząc na to z boku to widać normalnie "meksykańska falę" na całym dachu. Więcej aspektów techniczno-prawnych opisałem w innym temacie. Ogólnie standardowy ping-pong, wykonawca zrobił zgodnie z instrukcją, producent twierdzi że jest wszystko ok, ale instrukcję montaż zmienia kilkakrotnie żąglując rozstawem łat i gęstością wkrętów mocujących, przysyła swojego experta, który nie jest wstanie wskazać konkretnej wady wykonawcy- ale i tak twierdzi że to jego wina. I tak wszyscy są szczęśliwi tylko ja po nocach spać nie mogę- a jak się mieszka nad morzem, gdzie jesień- zima to okres sztormów- wiatr 20-30m/s możecie sobie wyobrazić co tu się dzieje.
Żeby było ciekawiej, szwagierka chciała taką samą blachę- którą wybijaliśmy jej z głowy, więc wybrała firmę RUKKI. Mieli certyfikowaną ekipę producenta która zapewniała " że jak oni zrobią to nie ma.......... żeby hałasowało" , dali łaty dwa razy gęściej, 3x więcej wkrętów, robili magiczne obróbki blacharskie na zakończeniu pasów blachy, a hałasuje chyba jeszcze bardziej. Oczywiście też standardowy ping-pong techniczno- prawny między wykonawca i producentem, kto ponosi za to odpowiedzialność- i dlatego twierdzę że jesteśmy królikami doświadczalnymi- bo może się w końcu uda.....

----------


## generalx

> Widzisz, bo Ty nie tylko podejmowałeś błędne decyzje przy budowie, ale robisz to nadal. U mnie sytuacja była identyczna - przy montażu pompy ciepła porysowali mi podłogę z żywicy. Jedna firma chciała za regenerację 5000 pln. Inna firma przyjechała, zrobiła i wzięła 1200 pln. Za szlifowanie i polerowanie posadzki biorą 15 pln od metra.


Sorry ale w mojej ocenie śmieszny- jak nie żenujący wydaje się fakt że po takim czasie miałbym reanimować taką posadzkę- nie widziałem ani nie słyszałem jeszcze o nikim kto by wymieniał glazurę albo panele co półtorej roku. Nie podejrzewasz mnie chyba z resztą że taka usługę wykonałem- za 8-10 lat, jak już nie będę mógł patrzeć na tą podłogę, to wytłukę ją młotem do samego styropianu- łącznie z podłogówką- zrobię nową wylewkę i położę zwykłą glazurę- przynajmniej nie będę się stresował że zostają rysy po kółkach od zabawek dziecięcych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

generalx, trochę cię rozumiem,pomimo, że akurat lubię swój dom. ale wiem, o czym mówisz. mamy znajomych, którzy się tak powkręcali - wieloletnie znajomości się pourywały, bo ludzie oszczędzają, koszą trawę i własnoręcznie wykańczają niepotrzebne nikomu gościnne pokoje..... i tak już nie maja ani siły, ani pieniędzy na gości. kilometry wełny, regipsów, każdy kącik poddasza wykorzystany......
no i te nowoczesne rozwiązania - do dziś nie mogę sobie wybaczyć zakupu super hiper baterii z termostatem, która wiecznie utrudnia nam życie, a kosztowała 5 razy tyle co zwykła. nie ma to jak zwykłe, sprawdzone, tanie rzeczy. w razie czego nie żal wywalić. ale reklama robi swoje. 
też nie wiem, skąd przeświadczenie ludzi średnio zarabiających, że stać ich na duży nowoczesny dom z materiałów z górnej półki. jeszcze nie jest tak pięknie na świecie.....

----------


## Marian_D

Zrób tak:

1. Zażądaj na piśmie informacji od producenta, jak powinien być wykonany montaż - rozstaw łat, wkręty itp itd - im więcej parametrów tym lepiej. Jeżeli czegoś nie podadzą, lub skierują Cię do jakiejś instrukcji, to zadawaj pytania (wysyłając pisma) w ten sposób, by musieli odpowiedzieć "tak" lub "nie".

2. Sprawdź czy wszystko zostało wykonane zgodnie z podanymi przez producenta informacjami.

I teraz:

a. Nie zostało - wezwij wykonawcę do usunięcia wad, tzn. do montażu zgodnie z wymogami producenta blachy.
b. Zostało - złóż reklamację na pokrycie dachu do producenta. Jeżeli pokrycie podczas wiatru rzeczywiście w widoczny sposób pracuje, zagroź doniesieniem odpowiednich organów o wprowadzeniu na rynek produktu nie spełniającego norm bezpieczeństwa (taka blacha może się oderwać od połaci dachu co stanowi bezpośrednie zagrożenie życia).

Te odpowiednie organy, o którym pisałem, to organy nadzoru rynku - przede wszystkim Główny Inspektor Nadzoru Budowlanego oraz oczywiście UOKiK. Jeżeli np. z powodu pracującego poszycia doszło już do uszkodzenia budynku, możesz śmiało powiadomić prokuraturę - wprowadzenie na rynek produktu niebezpiecznego a następnie zaniechanie podjęcia kroków zmierzających do zbadania i ewentualnego wycofania z rynku jest przestępstwem.

Producent oczywiście będzie do końca obstawał, że to wina wykonawcy, bo konsekwencje spowodowane przyznaniem się do winy są dramatyczne i mogą bez problemu doprowadzić do bankructwa nawet duży koncern. Bo jeżeli produkt jest wadliwy i w dłuższej perspektywie może spowodować straty lub niebezpieczeństwo, producent ma obowiązek wycofać go z rynku - a w tym przypadku oznacza to wymianę poszycia na istniejących dachach.

Jest więc szansa, że gdy zagrasz odpowiednio twardo (wszystkie pisma wysyłane przez prawnika, grożenie sprawdzaniem zgodności z obowiązującymi normami itp), będą chcieli załatwić sprawę pozytywnie dla Ciebie tylko po to, by Cię uciszyć.

Piszę Ci to nie jako teoretyk, tylko jako człowiek który ma spore doświadczenie w w/w kwestii.

Poczytaj również to: http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/drukuj,6683

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Mam propozycję do autora tematu - sprzedaj swój dom z działką, kup mieszkanie i bądź znowu szczęśliwy. Finansowo pewnie się uda - jak kupisz małe mieszkanko, to może będzie i jakaś nadwyżka na zaległe wakacje, a i w małych pomieszczeniach na przyszłość mniej mebli będzie potrzebne. 

Po prostu się przeliczyliście, współczuję, ale jeśli jak piszesz przekraczasz średnią krajową - nie wiem jak Wam się to udało. Chyba, że łącznie tyle wpada co miesiąc do domowej kasy? Co oczywiście nie jest moją sprawą i o to nie pytam.

Może jednak weź to na spokojnie? U nas kasa się nie przelewa, ale jest i domek, i auta choć starsze i gorsze niż byłyby bez domu, i wakacje latem i zimą - z głową wybrane, bez ekstrawagancji i CODZIENNA radość z możliwości wyjścia na "trawkę" (dopiero rośnie  :wink:  ) czy tego, że spacer po ładnej okolicy zaczyna się tuż za drzwiami, a nie kilometry od mieszkania.

Jeszcze - zamiast spuszczać sobie ciśnienie wylewając żale - zrób sobie listę "za co kocham swój domek, mimo wszystko".

----------


## generalx

z tym dachem- temat rzeka- opisywany w innym poście.
W ogólnym skrócie- prawnicy zostali odpaleniu już 2 lata temu- Pismo do sprzedawcy poszycia- on sprawę przekazuje do producenta, producent przysyła eksperta który wraz z wykonawcą nie stwierdzają żadnych wad które mogłyby powodować takie zjawisko. ekspert wraca do siebie do warszawy, po dwóch miesiącach dostaję informację od sprzedawcy że odrzucono reklamację z powodu wad wykonawczych.... Próbuję się skontaktować przez miesiąc z panią Urszulą od reklamacji, która w końcu mówi mi że nie może udzielić mi informacji w mojej sprawie bo... nie jestem stroną. Prawnik informuje sprzedawcę że w takiej sytuacji kierujemy sprawę do sądu. Po dwóch dniach zjawia się u nas sprzedawca z informacją że jest dla nas propozycja od producenta, ażeby sobie wkręcić w cały dach takie "magiczne wkręty" które oni nam dostarczą- Jak to mój prawnik określił- zrobić sobie biedronkę na dachu. Oczywiście jesteśmy przy okazji informowani, że nie jest to zgodne ze specyfikacją produktu, więc robimy to na własną odpowiedzialność i tracimy gwarancję na perforację blachy. Uznaliśmy to za towar niezgodny z umową. Następnie zjawił się sam pan Prezes firmy PLANNJA, który nakłaniał do rezygnacji z drogi sądowej, mimochodem mówiąc że oni też mają prawników- "i to z Warszawy". Stwierdził jako najwyższy stopniem w firmie, że on również na chwilę obecną nie znajduje wady w wykonaniu, ale chcieliby wykonać parę testów i ekspertyz- obejrzeć dokładnie łaty- więc pewnie dalej szukali haka na wykonawcę, oraz w niektórych miejscach pomontować maty głuszące- tak profilaktycznie. Na pytanie dlaczego instrukcja zmieniła się aż 4 razy w ciągu roku usłyszałem że to nie przesądza o wadzie produktu, a jedynie o tym że "ewoluje". W zamian za rezygnację z drogi sądowej zaproponowano nam" inicjatywę handlową"- nigdzie nie mogło paść słowo reklamacja, w której to deklarowano się mniej więcej że ta "cecha produktu"- by nie użyć stwierdzenia wada, zostanie u nas wyeliminowana. Mając takie zapewnienia takiej osoby jak prezes, zrezygnowaliśmy z drogi sądowej. Oczywiście minął termin, kiedy mogliśmy jeszcze dochodzić jakiejś tam rękojmi przed sądem i wszyscy o nas zapomnieli. Minął rok, mija drugi rok, wykonawca twierdzi że nikt bezpośrednio nie udowodnił jemu żeby coś zrobił źle lub niezgodnie z instrukcją jaka wówczas obowiązywała więc nie widzi powodu czegokolwiek naprawiać za darmo, sprzedawca twierdzi tylko że jest tylko pośrednikiem między producentem i czeka na reakcję z jego strony, a sam pan Prezes ogólnie stwierdza że ta inicjatywa handlowa w zasadzie mówi że jak my załatwimy wykonawcę prac naprawczych(których nikt nigdy nie określił dokładnie), to ich eksperci mogą przyjechać i popatrzeć....(może się czegoś nowego dowiedzą). Tak więc wszyscy oni wiedzą że formalnie to mogę ich teraz jedynie w koniec pleców pocałować i wydaje mi się że pozostało mi tylko głośno mówić o tym, ażeby ludzi przestrzegać przed takimi wynalazkami-ale pewnie i tak większość z nas w nic takiego by nie uwierzyła.
P.S. Szwagier również odpalił prawnika wobec swojego dachu firmy RUKKI, przeszedł zbliżony szlak bojowy i w zasadzie osiągnął taki sam efekt.
P.S. 2 - tak, myślę poważnie o sprzedaży tego domu, i trawnik nie robi na mnie wrażenia- ja taki prosty chłop prawie ze wsi jestem, ale szkoda mi dwóch rzeczy: pracy i poświęcenia mojej rodziny- szczególnie ojca, oraz garażu- bo mam/ albo miałem takie hobby- renowacja starych samochodów- z czasu studiów została mi Warszawa z 68 roku i cały czas niestety mam nadzieję że jeszcze będę miał możliwość powrócić do jej reanimacji.

----------


## Marian_D

Niestety popełniłeś podstawowy błąd - dałeś się wciągnąć w standardową procedurę reklamacyjną, czyli założyłeś (chcący czy niechcący), że przyczyną jest wada produkcyjna lub też wada wykonawcza. Dodatkowo wszyscy, czyli sprzedawca, wykonawca i producent stoją po tej samej stronie, a odpowiedzialność się rozmywa.

To, co Ci proponuję to załatwienie sprawy z zupełnie innej strony: podważenie bezpieczeństwa produktu a nie wady wykonawczej. Moim skromnym zdaniem, poszycie które przy podmuchach wiatru zmienia położenie względem połaci (jeżeli rzeczywiście jest tak jak napisałeś), jest produktem niebezpiecznym, bo producent nie jest w stanie zagwarantować, że przy odpowiednio silnym podmuchu, na Twoim konkretnym dachu, pokrycie nie zostanie zerwane doprowadzając do katastrofy budowlanej.

Różnica polega na tym, że tutaj stroną jesteś Ty, a na drodze, którą Ci podałem, stroną są organy nadzoru rynku. A struktura nadzoru rynku w UE powoduje, że producentom niezmiernie trudno cokolwiek "kombinować".

Oczywiście sprawy tego typu również mogą ciągnąć się latami, ale z doświadczenia wiem, że producenci w takiej sytuacji zwykle próbują sprawę załatwić po cichu.

-----




> wydaje mi się że pozostało mi tylko głośno mówić o tym, ażeby ludzi przestrzegać przed takimi


To możesz podejść od innej strony. Jeżeli masz pismo od producenta, który stwierdza że na Twoim dachu nie ma wad konstrukcyjnych i wykonawczych, to bardzo skutecznym sposobem jest to, co kilkakrotnie widziałem w branży samochodowej, mam tu na myśli trzy sprawy:

1. Faceta, który zrobił film o jakości swego Porsche, bo salon Porsche przez dwa lata zbywał go z naprawami - poskutkowało natychmiast po opublikowaniu;

2. Faceta z Krakowa, który jeździł po Krakowie dwuletnim Mercedesem ML z wielkimi napisami "Ten Mercedes gnije" i krótkim opisem sprawy na drzwiach. Poskutkowało natychmiast i pokazali go nawet w Wiadomościach TVP.

3. Faceta z Katowic, który po dwóch latach bojów z salonem BMW o naprawę swojego BMW7, stworzył stronę www.bmwluksusowatandeta.pl - również skutecznie załatwił tym sposobem sprawę.

4. Czy znana sprawa blogera "Kominka" i McDonalds. W ramach "przeprosin" wysłali go na iesięczną wycieczkę do USA, która kosztowała kupę kasy  :smile: 

W Twoim wypadku możesz po prostu zrobić prostą stronę WWW z nagraniami hałasu jaki wydaje dach (ważne, by były zrobione profesjonalnie) i filmów pokazujących, jak pokrycie pracuje (ta "meksykańska fala" o której wspomnialeś). Jak będą straszyć Cię sądem, to też to publikuj.

Gwarantuję Ci, że jeśli piszesz prawdę, to sprawa zostanie bardzo szybko załatwiona.

----------


## compi

Tak na szybko nasuwają mi się następujące spostrzeżenia. Wcześniej nie miałeś swojego TV? Działkę wybierałeś na ślepo? Nie analizowałeś kwestii dojazdów? Ile musisz wypić, aby świętować? Wcześniej również byłeś podatny na marketingowe manipulacje? Nie są to pytania złośliwe i nie odbieraj ich negatywnie. Mieszkam jak Ty dosyć daleko od miasta, mam nieskończony całkowicie dom, czasem borykam się z kłopotami technicznymi, finansowo jest tak sobie, ale w życiu nie wróciłbym do bloku! Masz kumulację problemów, pokonaj je choć w części i jak ktoś wspomniał wyżej, wymień zalety posiadania domu. Mogę Ci podać ich mnóstwo.

----------


## Aga11*

Nie wiem jak zacząć aby było w temacie bo nie mogę absolutnie napisać, że nie lubię swojego miejsca na ziemi ale mój dom wiele mi ''ukradł" więc po części mam do niego żal :smile:  Chodzi mi o czas poświęcony na budowę. Wiele miesięcy biegania za materiałami budowlanymi i wykończeniowymi; mijanie się z mężem w drzwiach bo każde z nas miało swój przydział obowiązków; niekończące się rozmowy o tym z czego budować, za ile i kto ma to zrobić. Tyle fajnych książek mogłam przeczytać, tyle dobrych filmów zobaczyć a było studiowanie budownictwa i oglądanie pustaków :sad:  Czuję się okradziona z czasu z najbliższymi.Było też sporo nerwów bo coś poszło nie tak jak powinno. Jesteśmy (my budujący) z reguły bez wykształcenia budowlanego i nie stawiamy już trzeciego domu, więc błędów nie da się uniknąć mimo szczerych chęci. Jak to mówią pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga itd. Ja staram się teraz ''odzyskać'' od tych murów jak najwięcej czego również Tobie życzę mimo wszystkich niedogodności.

----------


## Sturmer

A ja mam tylko jedną małą prośbę. Popraw błąd w tytule wątku bo strasznie razi. *Nienawidzę*

----------


## netcom

> A ja mam tylko jedną małą prośbę. Popraw błąd w tytule wątku bo strasznie razi. *Nienawidzę*


Jeśli poprawiać, to wszystko:*
"Nienawidzę swojego domu."*

----------


## generalx

Co do kwestii dachu- dlaczego Marian sądzisz że miałbym zmyślać tą całą historię- nie jestem przedstawcielem handlowym żadnej z konkurencyjnych firm, żeby miało mi to coś dać. Też już myślałem o oflagowaniu dachu- ale dom stoi raczej w takim miejscu że nie zrobi to na nikim wrażenia. Miałem też koncepcje wynajęcia tablicy elektronicznej na głównym skrzyżowaniu w Rumii, ale mój prawnik mi to raczej odradził- ogólnie szkoda nafty i życia. Nie po to człowiek dom buduje- który ma być jego jakimś tam azylem- dawać poczucie bezpieczeństwa, żeby się non stop z jego powodu po sądach szlajać- wcześniej w zasadzie na korytarzach w sądzie spędziłem 3 lata w innych sprawach, więc wiem że nie jest to najprzyjemniejszy sposób rozwiązywania konfliktów. Na chwilę obecną powiem tylko tyle- jako rada dla następnych którzy by rozważali tego typu pokrycie- wolałbym zwykłą cynkowaną blachę trapezową- którą mógłbym nawet malować co 7-10 lat. Byłoby ciszej, taniej i bezstresowo.
Co do wyborów działki- wiesz, ciężko jest założyć że 30 lat będzie się pracowało w tym samym miejscu, a nawet jeżeli byłoby inaczej to chyba nikt nie buduje domu od nowa co 5 lat za każdym razem jak zmienia pracę. Poza tym była to forma "posagu"- co więcej była nawet idealnie skomunikowana z ówczesną pracą- ale jak wiadomo życie skoryguje nawet najlepsze plany.
Teraz będzie taki mały wywód filozoficzny(może to jakoś dotrze do tych co dopiero zaczynają)
Spójrzcie jaka jest standardowa rola dla faceta w naszym społeczeństwie: drzewo, syn, dom. A jak dom no to przecież wiadomo że trzeba porządnie- na lata. I problem leży ogólnie w tym że chyba zapominamy o tym że dom buduje się po to żeby mieć gdzie mieszkać z rodziną, tylko czynimy sobie święto z samego faktu budowania. Na ten przykład:mój kolega który powiedzmy jest projektantem automatyki do biurowców itd, zadecydował że jego dom będzie "inteligentny" pod względem instalacji. Zaprojektował wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką, sam wszystko wykonał samemu- no bo przecież jest ekspertem, na samo okablowanie domu wydał 5 razy tyle, co ja na całą instalacje (nie mówiąc już o sterownikach i głównym komputerze). Fajne bylo to, że faktycznie ograniczała go tylko fantazja w tym jak konfigurował reakcje domu, jednak jeszcze bardziej zabawne było jak dzwoniła do niego żona i się pytała jak może zapalić światło w kuchni..... a jak piorun trafił w podstacje, to 2 tygodnie siedzieli przy świeczkach, zanim zciągnięto nowe sterowniki. I każdy z nas pewnie zna podobne historie z pompami ciepła itd....
Zamiast budować relacje międzyludzkie to budujemy nasze domy- twierdze, fortece. A potem okazuje się jak skończymy że nie ma kto w nich mieszkać, bo dzieci się już dawno wyprowadziły- i na koniec zostaniem nam tylko ostatnio wychwalany produkt bankowy jakim jest odwrócona hipoteka- budujemy za dobre domy- bo jak to było chyba w "alternatywy 4" "ten dobry to był za dobry dla nas, bo pewnie ten gorszy byłby lepszy".
Znakiem obecnych czasów jest to że nie mamy czasu spokojnie porozmawiać ze znajomymi na mieście jak ich spotkamy, bo śpieszymy się żeby spotkać się ze znajomymi na FACEBOOKu.
Każdy z nas budujących w jakiś sposób przypłacił zdrowiem swój dom- uszkodzenia kręgosłupa i wszystkie inne formy dyskopatii to raczej standard. Ja od ciągłego jedzenia w pospiechu i nieregularnie (bo przecież zawsze było coś co trzeba było załatwić, zrobić, kupić, przywieźć , zanim się zrobi coś innego, żeby inni nie musieli czekać z robotą- bo każdy ma chyba manię żeby się wprowadzić na święta...) przypłaciłem tak rozległą przepukliną żołądkową że musiałem być operowany w akademii medycznej rok temu- ale nie ma to być historia o tym co kogo boli. Czekając na operację, leżałem w pokoju z człowiekiem, który pochodził z jakieś wsi z Mazur- całe życie w PGR na ciągniku i w mieszkaniu służbowym. W sumie miał już usuwany kolejny nowotwór, ale mówił że już jest dobrze, dzieci się usamodzielniły, wyprowadziły do siebie, ma z żoną teraz aż 27m2 i renty też starcza.Mówił że byłby szczęśliwy gdyby udało mu się dożyć chociaż do świąt. Jego zabrali pierwszego na operację, i później go już nie widziałem.... Ciężko tutaj polemizować z faktem że powinienem być szczęśliwy z posadzki żywicznej....
A co do błędu w temacie: jestem dyslektykiem i mam na to papier od 20 lat- czyli zanim jeszcze była moda żeby tak nazywać każde leniwe dziecko w szkole. 
I tak jako ciekawostkę podam że jeżeli zakładając że dziecko korzysta mniej więcej z 5 % możliwości swojego mózgu, dorosły człowiek mniej więcej z 2%, to dyslektycy korzystają tylko z 1/5 możliwości normalnego człowieka, co daje 0,4%- co pewnie wyjaśnia dlaczego zawsze podejmowałem niewłaściwe decyzje....

----------


## Marian_D

> Co do kwestii dachu- dlaczego Marian sądzisz że miałbym zmyślać tą całą historię


Nikt nie mówi że zmyślasz. Hałasowanie dachu to jedno, ale ruchy połaci po prostu mogą być też złudzeniem optycznym.





> Spójrzcie jaka jest standardowa rola dla faceta w naszym społeczeństwie: drzewo, syn, dom.


A kto Ci każe robić tak jak wszyscy? Ja od dziecka idę pod prąd i nie narzekam  :smile:  Ludzie po prostu zamykają się w normach społecznych narzuconych przez otoczenie, w którym wyrośli i żyją, zamiast spróbować się zastanowić czy są one ok i czy im pasują.

Mam kumpla, który w wieku 22 lat wziął ślub, w wieku 23 lat dwójka dzieci, w wieku 30 lat wybudował dom itd. W okolicach 40'tki nagle dopadła go depresja (kryzys wieku średniego?), a potem zaczęły się inne kłopoty zdrowotne. Gdy już myślał że po nim, wyjechał na kilka tygodni do Azji - zupełnie sam. Zwiedzał, poznawał ludzi, imprezował. Po powrocie okazało się, że diagnoza była "lekko przesadzona" i chyba jeszcze trochę pożyje. Ale ten wyjazd zupełnie go zmienił: Rozwiódł się ze swoją głupią i prostą żoną, sprzedał dom zaczął wieść zupełnie nowe życie.

Nie mówię że trzeba od razu rzucać wszystko, ale ludziom brakuje czasami odwagi by zmienić najprostsze rzeczy a co gorsza, przeciwstawić się oczekiwaniom "społeczeństwa" - czyli rodziny, znajomych, a czasem i własnych planów sprzed lat, które już dawno się zdezaktualizowały. 





> A jak dom no to przecież wiadomo że trzeba porządnie- na lata.


A kto Ci kazał tak budować?  :big grin:  (patrz to co napisałem wyżej).

Na świecie ludzie budują domy ze słomy (technologia straw bale) - są wielokrotnie tańsze niż tradycyjne, a do tego mają sporo innych zalet. Ale żeby zrobić coś takiego, trzeba mieć trochę bardziej otwarty umysł i trochę więcej odwagi, niż przeciętny polak.





> Fajne bylo to, że faktycznie ograniczała go tylko fantazja w tym jak konfigurował reakcje domu, jednak jeszcze bardziej zabawne było jak dzwoniła do niego żona i się pytała jak może zapalić światło w kuchni.....


Znów dajesz przykład błędnego wykonania. Inteligentne instalacje są rewelacyjne, bo upraszczają to, co normalnie jest skomplikowane. To że Twój znajomy zrobił to w ten sposób, to tylko i wyłącznie jego błąd.





> Każdy z nas budujących w jakiś sposób przypłacił zdrowiem swój dom- uszkodzenia kręgosłupa i wszystkie inne formy dyskopatii to raczej standard.


Nie każdy. Zapłacili ludzie, którzy budują metodą "zrobię to sam to będzie taniej" - czyli wszyscy Ci, którzy budują domy na które ich nie stać. Bo człowiek, którego stać na swój dom nie biega na budowie z taczkami. Zaraz ktoś powie, że bredzę bo niewielu ludzi stać na domy budowane przez firmy. Nie w tym rzecz. Po prostu ludzie budują domy 150m^2 metodą gospodarczą, podczas gdy za dokładnie te same pieniądze wybudowaliby dom 100m^2 nie robiąc przy nim nic.

Po prostu polacy lubią budować na zasadzie: "zastaw się a postaw się", czyli dom o wiele za duży na ich potrzeby, wydając na niego za dużo jak na ich możliwości.

A dlaczego tak jest? Patrz to co napisałem wyżej: bo przeciętny polak zamiast pomyśleć, jak baran podąża za trendami. Wszyscy budują 150 metrów dla 4'ro osobowej rodziny, to ja też muszę tyle wybudować. A w nowoczesnym domu bez problemu można wygodnie mieszkać w cztery osoby na stu metrach.

---

A moje "ulubione" zdanie wykonawców budowlanych to "tak nie można tego zrobić, bo... nikt tak nie robi". W chwili gdy je usłyszę wykonawca ma 15 minut na pozbieranie zabawek i opuszczenie budynku  :smile: 

To mnie strzeże przed podejmowaniem decyzji "jak wszyscy".

----------


## fotohobby

> Zasadniczo to znaczy 124m2 plus garaż 24m2- ale garaż jest wolnostojący i nieogrzewany- wolnostojący bo dostaliśmy takie a nie inne warunki zabudowy na szerokość elewacji domu i ni jak dało się go przytulić do domu.


Teraz postaw sobie pytanie, czy dom 115m2 bez garazu, z malym budynkiem gospodarczym na rowery, kosiarkę itp nie bylby wysytarczajacy dla Twojej rodziny ?
Ja bym się o domek dla samochodu, jeszcze wolnostojacy, więc bez najwiekszej wg mnie zalety (przejście bezposrednio z garażu do domu)  nie bił.
I moze wtedy wakacje udałoby się już zaliczyć.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Marianie D., to o czym piszesz to było tak gruntownie wałkowane na wątku o domu za 200 tys...........ale i tak nie dociera :smile: 
generalx ma pretensje do otoczenia - że nakręca do podejmowania kosztownych decyzji. w sumie słuszne pretensje - to silna presja, nie każdy jest odporny.
ciągle nam się wciska kit, tu na FM zresztą też, że "budowa domu to na całe życie, nie można oszczędzać. po pierwsze - po co na całe życie? skąd ta pewność? po drugie - nawet jeśli na całe życie - to co to też takiego to "całe życie"? 40 lat? 30? głupia deska czy papa tyle wytrzyma, po co cudować. nikt w dniu urodzenia nam nie zagwarantował, że należy nam się dobrobyt, niestety.

----------


## namira

Oj,generalx,przykro czytać co napisałeś,ale pretensje to możesz mieć do siebie,dokonaleś pewnych wyborów,i niestety nie byly to wybory dobre,a można było dokładnie przygotować się do budowy,przede wszystkim posiadać budżet odpowiedni do wybranego projektu,szczegółowy kosztorys budowy itp.Można przejść przez budowę bez zszarganych nerwów i zdrowia - moja budowa trwała 11 m-cy i wprowadziliśmy się do kompletnie wykończonego domu,nie robiliśmy z mężem nic przy budowie ale mieliśmy fajnych wykonawców i nie byly to osoby przypadkowe,no i wspomagaliśmy się kredytem,ale w życiu zawsze jest coś za coś.Może jednak sprzedaj ten dom,skoro tak go nienawidzisz,po co się tak szarpać i stresować,nie patrz na innych,patrz na siebie i swoich bliskich i wspólnie ustalcie co będzie dla was najlepsze,nie jesteś przecież sam.
ps.garaż wolnostojący jest ok,w bryle domu - dla mnie nie do przyjęcia

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

Ja przy okazji budowy poznałem prawdziwe oblicze kilku osób które podawały się za przyjaciół, za to kocham mój dom,wiele mnie nauczył mimo że jest tak krótko na tym świecie, kocham go bo jest mój, bo zawsze o nim marzyłem, kocham go bo mieszkam w nim z rodziną którą kocham.To że wykonawca okazał się partaczem nie ma znaczenia, wszystko można poprawić.

----------


## ludwik_13

Rozumiem autora wątku. Choć nasza sytuacja jest całkiem inna - dzieci samodzielne, do emerytury jeszcze kilkanaście lat, kredyt "na stare lata " trzeba było wziąć. Ale udało sie zbudować w rok a teraz już tylko ogród, otoczenie i jakieś drobiazgi. 
Też klnę, gdy pociąg spóźnia się półtorej godziny (a jadę 20 minut) albo jak zapomnę o czymś przy zakupach. I żałuję niekiedy, że nie mogę wybrać się do kina czy teatru albo na kawę z koleżanką. Tzn. mogę, ale wszystko trzeba planować i ogarniać logistycznie.
Ale.... poranna kawa na tarasie albo chwila odpoczynku po ogrodowym szalenstwie albo wieczorne ognisko...
Codzienne obcowanie z zielenią (teraz już trochę mniej, bo wychodzimy i wracamy po ciemku), las za płotem.
Znajomi wpadają, choć rzadziej niż bym chciała. 
Sprzątania jest więcej, ale nie szaleję z mopem i ścierą. 
Zainwestowaliśmy w pewne rozwiązania, które choć kosztowne i wydłużyły nam okres spłaty kredytu, to się sprawdzają. Kominek i wentylacja sprawiają, że w poprzednich latach odpadaliśmy co dopiero na przełomie listopada i  grudnia. Roczne koszty utrzymania nie powalają, stać nas będzie nawet na emeryturze . Remonty... o tym na razie nie myślę, choć pewnie za 3 lata trzeba będzie.
Życzę autorowi, by znalazł w swoim miejscu na ziemi dobre strony a może pracę bliżej.

----------


## arczi721

> Zakładam że jestem statystycznym Polakiem więc poziom problemów  tak naprawdę większość z nas będzie zbliżony. W obecnych czasach, gdzie dominuje FACEBOOK i amerykańskie przechwalanie się samymi sukcesami życiowymi, Ci z nas którzy mają gorsze chwile i momenty zwątpienia nie przyznają się do tego- bo przecież wszystkim innym idzie tak dobrze....Więc jeżeli założę temat gdzie będą tylko wylewane gorzkie żale, to każdy z nas NORMALNYCH ludzi- uczciwie zarabiających "spuści sobie trochę ciśnienia" i  zobaczy że tak naprawdę jego problemy ma 90% społeczeństwa, tylko nie chce się do tego przyznać. Ma to być też temat przestroga dla tych którzy chcą zaczynać i jeszcze do nich nie dotarło jak wielkie skutki na ich życiu wywrze ta decyzja.


Zgadzam się z poniższym:



> Czytając to wszystko nasuwa mi się stwierdzenie, że powinieneś raczej napisać: "nienawidzę siebie, bo nie analizując wszystkich za i przeciw związanych z budową domu w tym właśnie miejscu podjąłem błędne decyzje, za które będę płacić przez pół życia".


A z tego wysnuwam wniosek,że generalx wybudował hawirę dla oka sąsiadów zamiast domu na miarę dla siebie i stąd ta frustracja.
Chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile m2 posiada ten dom i czemu jest aż tak duży...

Jak się pomyśli to dom dla 4 osób można wybudować w cenie mieszkania także jeśli pretensje to tylko do własnej bezmyślności...

----------


## fotohobby

> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile m2 posiada ten dom i czemu jest aż tak duży...


Jakbys przeczytał ten wątek od poczatku, a nie od połowy, to byś już wiedział...

----------


## generalx

Żeby to było jasne- jestem ostatnią osobą która robiłaby coś żeby się chwalić przed sąsiadami- zwłaszcza chałupą- bo taniej "wkurzyć" sąsiada można samochodem albo chociaż telewizorem(a jak pisałem już wcześniej to ani jednym ani drugim nie bardzo mam jak "zasiać mariana na dzielni")- i tu kolejna manipulacja w reklamie M-banku, że musisz mieć większy telewizor niż twój sąsiad. Poza tym tu nie ma zbyt wielu sąsiadów a ci co zostali to raczej i tak mnie kładą na łopatki. 
Też nie jest tak że jak to ktoś napisał, jechałem głową do przodu. Zdażało nam się myśleć nad tym i owym i powiem więcej teraz na to patrząc, to nawet za bardzo. Frustracja- tak z perspektywy czasu, pewnie dlatego właśnie że wszystko było z 20 razy przemyśliwane tam i z powrotem(może z wyjątkiem lokalizacji, ale też rozważaliśmy zamianę gołej działki na inne miejsce) aż sami się upewnialiśmy że wybieramy za każdym razem najlepszą opcje, a efekt jakoś tak nie powalał na kolana, był niezauważalny, lub wręcz denerwujący i uprzykrzający życie względem tzw. tradycyjnych rozwiązań. Czyli standardowo: miało być tak pięknie a wyszło jak zwykle.
Zazdroszczę tylko Marianowi charakteru,że nie przyzna się do żadnej błędnej decyzji przy budowie swojego domu.
Jakieś 10-15 lat temu był taki polski film- ale nie pamiętam tytułu i aktorów. Główny bohater prowadził taki mały skład budowlany no i standardowa scenka jak z CASTORAMY- rodzinka w ciąży wybiera chyba kafelki do kuchni. No i ten sprzedawca w garniturze mówi, że te "polskie kafelki co prawda wyglądają tak samo jak te włoskie i są o połowę tańsze, ale ich zdecydowanie nie poleca, bo wiadomo jak budować to na lata" . W toku filmu głównego bohatera zostawia żona, do pracy przychodzi w szortach a nie garniturze itd. No i przychodzi ta sama rodzina już z urodzonym dzieckiem i mówią że przyszli po te lepsze kafle co on je tak polecałł i specjalnie na to wzięli pożyczkę, na co sprzedawca powiedział, nie przestając jeść jakieś pierogi, że jak se wezmą te polskie to im jeszcze na meble do kuchni starczy i będą tak samo zadowoleni... (Tak przynajmniej zapamiętałem ten film). Czasami może i telewizja nie kłamie....

----------


## Kasia242

Nie..telewizja tylko czasem i to bardzo żadko mówi prawdę. 
W tych durnowatych czasach w jakich żyjemy niestety nie da się uciec od tej niezdrowej rywalizacji i konsumpcyjnego stylu życia.Ja sie praktycznie stykam z tym na codzień,praktycznie każdy nowy temat z sąsiadami,kolegami,znajopmymi płynie przez pryzmat co ja planuje,co mam lub co będe miał MATERIALNEGO. szczerze to już tym rzygam ....mam kolegę wręcz przyjaciela ,znamy sie od małego...i widzę jak sie ludzie zmieniają jak podążaja za tym wszechobecnym nakręcanym przez media trendem zdobywania coraz większej ilości niepotzrebnych dóbr użyteczności codziennej,oczywiscie zatracając przy tym te relacje międzyludzkie typu ,, ładna dziś pogoda,,  :smile:  .Już to niekogo nie interesuje rozmowa o niczym i cieszenie se pierdołami.No ale w takich czasach żyjemy,sam także się na tym często łapie ale przynajmneij mam świadomość co tu sie dzieje,nni jakby w amoku byli.

Rzeczywiscie potwierdzam że najgorsza sprawa przy budowie domu dla mnei to ciągłe zmienianie koncepcjii i wyberanie różnych rozwązań,jest to trudne bo jest ich dużo,codziennie reklamodawcy robią nam siekę z mózgu...chodzi o to by człowiek nie był nigdy pewny ze wybał coś dobrego dla siebie...bo za rogiem jest coś lepszego,więc pomyśl zmarnuj wieczór na rozmyslaniu a potem dołóz te pare baniek  i wtedy bedziesz zadowolony :smile:  Tak to działa...nie ma ucieczki przed tym...jedynie swiadomość i żelazne nerwy :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

> Nie każdy. Zapłacili ludzie, którzy budują metodą "zrobię to sam to będzie taniej" - czyli wszyscy Ci, którzy budują domy na które ich nie stać. Bo człowiek, którego stać na swój dom nie biega na budowie z taczkami. Zaraz ktoś powie, że bredzę bo niewielu ludzi stać na domy budowane przez firmy. Nie w tym rzecz. Po prostu ludzie budują domy 150m^2 metodą gospodarczą, podczas gdy za dokładnie te same pieniądze wybudowaliby dom 100m^2 nie robiąc przy nim nic.
> 
> Po prostu polacy lubią budować na zasadzie: "zastaw się a postaw się", czyli dom o wiele za duży na ich potrzeby, wydając na niego za dużo jak na ich możliwości.


Masz 100% racjii
Jest jeszcze kategora ludzi którzy budują naprawdę małe domy metodą gospodarczą na zasadzie,,już się taniej nie da,, :smile: ..wiem bo sam tak robie i biegam z taczką po budowie. :smile: 
Ale u mnie kalkulacja jest prosta...Mam zbudować dom za cenę jaką bym musiał wydac na przeciętne mieszkanie 60m2 w bloku.Tylko taki mam cel w oparciu o finanse.naczej to sie w ogóle mija z celem.Bo utopienie sie z kredytem na 30 lat tylko po to zeby mieć durny domek? No way!
Są ciekawsze rzeczy ,niż wpatrywanie sie całymi dniami w kafelki za 250zł/m2.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Pierwszy mój dom: mieszkałem w mieszkaniu o pow. 60 m2, za które płaciłem 1100 zł miesięcznie. Kredyt na budowę domu to było 900 zł miesięcznie. Dom ma 80m2 (stoi do dziś wykorzystywany do innych celów). 1100 zł miesięcznie to kwota, która przepadała w kieszeni wynajmującego. 900 zł, to ok 80 % tej kwoty, i  jest inwestycją w moją własność. Nie kumam o co wam chodzi z tymi kredytami?!

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Pierwszy mój dom: mieszkałem w mieszkaniu o pow. 60 m2, za które płaciłem 1100 zł miesięcznie. Kredyt na budowę domu to było 900 zł miesięcznie. Dom ma 80m2 (stoi do dziś wykorzystywany do innych celów). 1100 zł miesięcznie to kwota, która przepadała w kieszeni wynajmującego. 900 zł, to ok 80 % tej kwoty, i  jest inwestycją w moją własność. Nie kumam o co wam chodzi z tymi kredytami?!


o to chodzi ze jak placisz komus a cos ci sie stanie, stracisz prace czy cos innego to idziesz mieszkac do rodzicow albo szukasz mniejszego i tanszego. a jak masz kredyt to co miesiac w zebach musisz zaniesc cokolwiek by sie nie dzialo. poza tym za dom warty 300k oddajesz 550-600k. i o to w tym chodzi.

----------


## domi-nikka

> o to chodzi ze jak placisz komus a cos ci sie stanie, stracisz prace czy cos innego to idziesz mieszkac do rodzicow albo szukasz mniejszego i tanszego. a jak masz kredyt to co miesiac w zebach musisz zaniesc cokolwiek by sie nie dzialo. poza tym za dom warty 300k oddajesz 550-600k. i o to w tym chodzi.


A ja się nie zgodzę.
Nie mając żadnej nieruchomości, a chcąc mieć i tak trzeba wziąć kredyt. W większości przypadków można za tę samą kwotę albo kupić na kredyt mieszkanie, albo wybudować niewielki dom na małej działce. 
To, czy ktoś woli dom, czy mieszkanie, to sprawa indywidualnych preferencji (wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy) ale tak czy inaczej kwota obciążenia jest ta sama, a czasami w przypadku domu może być nawet niższa.
Ja wybrałam opcję domu.

Od utraty pracy mamy ubezpieczenie, oboje jesteśmy też ubezpieczeni na życie, na stosowną kwotę, żeby zapewnić w razie czego pozostałej części rodziny płynność finansową. Oczywiście mogą zajść okoliczności, które uniemożliwią wypłatę odszkodowania, ale prawda jest taka, że przy odpowiednio wysokiej odpowiedzialności partnerów (w przypadku związków) jest to niewielkie ryzyko.

Co do wynajmu:
- po pierwsze, inwestujesz w czyjąś kieszeń, samemu zostając z niczym (tak nawiasem, sporo osób kupuje na kredyt mieszkanie i potem wynajmuje, żeby ktoś im spłacał większość raty)
- po drugie w każdej chwili wynajmujący może Cię wywalić na przysłowiowy zbity pysk - i zostajesz postawiony przed koniecznością przeprowadzki, co niejednokrotnie może być problematyczne (np. masz malutkie dziecko)
- nie urządzisz po swojemu, bo to nie Twoje, więc nie będziesz inwestować
- kalkulacja: 20 lat najmu x 12 miesięcy x 1500 zł = 360.000 zł, z których nie zostaje Ci nic




> stracisz prace czy cos innego to idziesz mieszkac do rodzicow


Tak, teoretycznie tak, ale jest kilka "ALE"
- po pierwsze, trzeba mieć rodziców
- po drugie, rodzice muszą mieć możliwość (i ochotę!!! - o czym sporo osób wydaje się zapominać) wzięcia pod dach nierzadko 4-5-osobowej rodziny - tylko co to za życie powiedzmy w 7 osób na powiedzmy 60-ciu metrach?
- po trzecie - ja tam wolę wziąć odpowiedzialność za swoje życie na siebie, a nie liczyć na to, że rodzice mnie wesprą, dlatego teraz to my im pomagamy finansowo, a nie oni nam (za to oni nam bardzo pomagają "organizacyjnie" przy dzieciach)
- po czwarte - mieszkasz na czyjejś "łasce", nieważne, jak bliskie by nie były stosunki rodzinne (chociaż jak ktoś lubi wynajmować, to może mu to nie przeszkadza - nie piszę tego złośliwie, żeby było jasne)




> albo szukasz mniejszego i tanszego


Wynajmujący wywali Cię z dnia na dzień, jeżeli nie będziesz mu płacić, a nie będziesz szukając pracy np. pół roku - niezależnie od tego, czy kwota czynszu będzie mniejsza czy większa, z pustego i Salomon nie naleje. Tymczasem banki są najmniej zainteresowane przejęciem nieruchomości (trzeba ją przecież sprzedać, żeby odzyskać kasę), więc przy dobrej woli kredytobiorcy z większości problemów można wyjść. Ustala się ugodę, życie toczy się dalej bez większych zawirowań. 
W sytuacji śmierci - trzeba mieć dobre ubezpieczenie na życie (moim zdaniem to podstawa) - są firmy gdzie wykluczenia są minimalne, a zabezpieczone jest także trwałe inwalidztwo (mogę podpowiedzieć, jak ktoś zainteresowany, to na priv). Tyle, że to są dobre firmy, więc i droższe - większe ryzyko = większa składka - a tu już oczywiście nie każdy się godzi "bo inni za to samo biorą mniej" - no właśnie w tym szkopuł, że nie za to samo.

Jak się jest dobrze zabezpieczonym polisą na życie (koszty tego zabezpieczenia trzeba sobie wliczyć w koszt inwestycji) to budowa czy zakup nieruchomości na kredyt będzie zawsze lepszym rozwiązaniem. A że odsetki trzeba zapłacić? Szczerze mówiąc, jak się decyduję na kredyt, to jest we mnie zgoda na odsetki. Wolę zapłacić ratę inwestując we własną nieruchomość, nawet jeżeli w tej racie dużą część będzie stanowiła rata odsetkowa, niż tę samą kwotę za wynajem. Miesięcznie obciążenie to samo - końcowa wartość inwestycji krańcowo różna. Dodatkowo budując na kredyt, jeżeli dobrze skalkulujesz koszta, budujesz bez "zabijania się" - bo nie masz wymuszonych brakiem pieniędzy przerw na budowie, warto też wynająć firmę mimo nieco większych kosztów, lub inwestora zastępczego. Budujesz rok czy dwa i się wprowadzasz - i korzystasz z tego. Budując z własnych środków czekasz na to ileś lat, często wykańczając fizycznie i nerwowo siebie i rodzinę. Nic dziwnego, że potem trudno się cieszyć z tego, co się zbudowało (i znów nie jestem złośliwa).

Wynajmujący bierze kredyt = ponosi ryzyko - ale na tym zarabia (w wartości spłacanej nieruchomości). Najemca nie ponosi ryzyka, ale za to pieniądze, które płaci, idą do czyjejś kieszeni. To zwykłe przeniesienie ryzyka, za które płaci ten, kto boi się je podjąć na własny rachunek.

----------


## arczi721

> o to chodzi ze jak placisz komus a cos ci sie stanie, stracisz prace czy cos innego to idziesz mieszkac do rodzicow albo szukasz mniejszego i tanszego. a jak masz kredyt to co miesiac w zebach musisz zaniesc cokolwiek by sie nie dzialo. poza tym za dom warty 300k oddajesz 550-600k. i o to w tym chodzi.


Mylisz się,mieszkasz w mieszkaniu,posiadasz mieszkanie bo nie sadzę,że decydujesz się zaraz po liceum budować dom,chyba,że masz bogatego tatusia.
Czyli zanim podejmiesz decyzję o budowie musisz posiadać jakąś gotówkę czy to w nieruchomości czy to na lokacie.
Jeśli nie masz nic a nie chcesz mieszkać z żoną i dziećmi z rodzicami musisz albo wynająć mieszkanie za ok.1500zł na miesiąc albo wziaść kredyt na mieszkanie za 1500zł/miesiąc.Wolisz wynajmować i dawać komuś zarabiać czy płacić tyle samo ale dla siebie ? Raczej nie czyli żeby nie mieszkać z rodzicami bierzesz kredyt na mieszkanie.

Druga sprawa,mając już mieszkanie warte np.200tys.zł rocznie płacisz za nie z mediami ok.8000zł(czynsz 6000,media 2000).
Podejmujesz decyzje o budowie domu mając budżet na budowę 250tys.zł czyli de facto budujesz i bierzesz kredyt na 50tys.zł+dzialka 100tys.zł czyli masz kredyt na 150tys.zł i masz nowy dom.Rata za 150tys.zł na 30 lat to ok.1000zł ale mając dom i jak pomyślisz przy budowie to roczne opłaty na ten dom wyniosą max.4tys.zł czyli mniej o 4tys.zł niż gdybyś mieszkał w znacznie mniejszym mieszkaniu.
A nikt nie każe ci tego mieszkania sprzedawać to w takim razie bierzesz kredyt na 350tys.zł z ratą 1800zł miesięcznie,mieszkanie wynajmujesz za 1000zł na czysto to do spłaty kredytu brakuje 800zł ale nie płacisz już za mieszkanie 700zł miesięcznie tylko w domu ok.200zł czyli za ratę za dom płacisz praktycznie tylko 300zł miesięcznie a masz mieszkanie i dom.
Jedno i drugie można w każdej chwili sprzedac.

I jak tu nie lubić kredytów hipotecznych.Trzeba jedynie myśleć.

----------


## מרכבה

Zahejtuję tu większość głupot, przez które taki temat powstaje.

Pierwsze urojenie sobie że musi buduję tradycyjnie. Biorę do pomocy "fachowców"  z pod sklepu.
Wierzę w gusła budowlane, oddychanie ścian, przymarzanie ścian, wchodzenie zimna, głębokości przymarzania jedynego "słusznego" posadowienia.
Cudowne gazy okienne i ciepłe profile trzy komorowe, ciepłe pustaczki  też wieżę ... i buduję gniota.
Ścianę szczytową muruję tak że ledwo blacha/ dachówka się mieści. 

Jak remontuje dom to wywalam stare okna i kupuje cud nad cudy profil pcv http://www.ekspertbudowlany.pl/artyk...pla-przez-okna  chałupa z na 2,5 cegły zimne ściany .. to nic za oszczędzę kosztem zdrowia.
Wyhoduję grzyba, ponieważ kupiłem okna i muszą być zamknięte, a jeśli się zorientuję to wypada je rozszczelnić, to po co wymiana  :bash: 
Jak wykonuję izolację to psim swędem 5cm od żałuje  :bash:  bo to straszne koszty ... 
Cóż ekipa takiego barana zgoli na 40zł za 1m2  to nic .. ważne że wydał straszne 1,5 tyś na materiał izolacyjny 5cm izolacji na 300m2  :bash: 

A później grzeje ... wieczorem do 25 st .. a nad ranem zębami strzela ...
Powiadają  niektórzy o cudownych domach z cegły co to ich izolować nie trzeba, też cudowne domy z bala jako by super ciepłe były, tak to ciepło zbierać to sam by się ogrzał.
Po co komu 5,5  roku studiów z budownictwa... chłopki roztropki wiedzą lepiej.
Przecież dziś wieczorem sobótki palić będą, w swoich kocmołuchach, na plastiki nie zważając tylko w paszczę smoka wkładając.

Standard pasywny to dla nich 3-4 droższy dom, jakiś kosmos, przecież grzać trzeba... 
plastikiem opalając, na nasze zdrowie. Oj w takim towarzystwie bekać i pierdzieć to jak używać perfum.
Ale czereśniactwo musi palić i smrodzić, ponieważ strach ich obleciał przed izolacją.
dla nich więcej jak 10cm podłego marketowego EPS"a to szczyt.

I biorą kredyty i budują te zamczyska z ciepłych pustaków ... nie dość że bank ściga to jeszcze nad ranem dreszcz bierze.. 
Do lasu chodzić nie muszą bo grzyba mają na ścianie. Bo im szkoda "plastika" odeprzeć .
Wentylacja mechaniczna brzmi jak słowo po łacinie.

Domy takie wyglądają jak kobieta w rybaczkach i sandałach .. z plecakiem a w nim komin 
i rurki okalają jej nogi i ręce bo się ogrzewa spalając węgiel w plecaku ... na korpusie ledwo ma piżamę, bo po hooya było ubrać kurtkę ... i idzie taka przez wieś ... i kopci i smrodzi plastikiem ... 
na szczęście zaparli ją w psychiatryku ...
noc cóż ... wasze domy w 98% właśnie takie są ... jak ta kobieta niespełna rozumu ...
prawie naga na mróz
A wystarczy ubrać się ciepło ...

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...78#post6641778 wystarczy ...

----------


## Marian_D

> Druga sprawa,mając już mieszkanie warte np.200tys.zł rocznie płacisz za nie z mediami ok.8000zł(czynsz 6000,media 2000).
> (...)ale mając dom i jak pomyślisz przy budowie to roczne opłaty na ten dom wyniosą max.4tys.zł


Boże co za brednie. Mając mieszkanie wydajesz 2000 pln na media a w domu 4000 pln za całość? W czynszu mieszkania jest fundusz remontowy. A gdzie on jest w Twoiej kalulacji kosztów utrzymania domu?

Realne koszty domu:

- Ogrzewanie około 3000 pln rocznie;
- Prąd - około 2000 pln rocznie;
- Woda - około 2000 pln rocznie;
- Fundusz remontowy - liczmy około 3000 pln rocznie, ale to nie wystarczy nawet na tanie remonty;

Razem... 10.000 pln.

----------


## arczi721

> Boże co za brednie. Mając mieszkanie wydajesz 2000 pln na media a w domu 4000 pln za całość? W czynszu mieszkania jest fundusz remontowy. A gdzie on jest w Twoiej kalulacji kosztów utrzymania domu?
> 
> Realne koszty domu:
> 
> - Ogrzewanie około 3000 pln rocznie;
> - Prąd - około 2000 pln rocznie;
> - Woda - około 2000 pln rocznie;
> - Fundusz remontowy - liczmy około 3000 pln rocznie, ale to nie wystarczy nawet na tanie remonty;
> 
> Razem... 10.000 pln.


Dom ok.120m2:
-ogrzewanie+cwu ok.3500kWh -1800zł 
-prąd-280kWh/miesiac*12=3360kWh  a to jest 1800zł
woda+kanaliza 14zł/m3*13m3/miesiąc=2184zł
śmieci-360zł
podatek-300zł

Razem 6,6tys.zł = 55zł/m2

Mieszkanie 50m2:
 czynsz 507zł/miesiac w tym 70zł na fundusz remontowy,śmieci,elektr.na klatce,c.o i 8m3 wody zimnej=6094zł
woda-13-8=5m3/miesiąc*12=60m3*=840zł
-prad(oswietlenie,pranie) 202zł co drugi miesiąc =1212zł
-gaz(gotowanie+cwu) 186zł co drugi miesiąc=1100zł

Razem 9246zł = 184zł/m2

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.cena-wody.pl/  :bash:  tylko nie spadnijcie jak zobaczycie ceny ... rozbój w biały dzień.

----------


## tereska77

> Dom ok.120m2:
> -ogrzewanie+cwu ok.3500kWh -1800zł 
> -prąd-280kWh/miesiac*12=3360kWh  a to jest 1800zł
> woda+kanaliza 14zł/m3*13m3/miesiąc=2184zł
> śmieci-360zł
> podatek-300zł
> 
> Razem 6,6tys.zł = 55zł/m2
> 
> ...


Arturo dziwne te Twoje wyliczenia :big tongue: 
A juz te przeliczanie na m2 to naprawde nie wiem, czemu ma sluzyc??? Przy wiekszym domu beda wieksze koszty utrzymania, ale przy przeliczeniu na m2 wyjdzie mniej niz u Ciebie. I co w zwiazku tym? To nic, ze rocznie dom mnie kosztuje 8 tys, ale w przeliczeniu na m2 to TYLKO 50zl :wink:  Moze powinnismy budowac wieksze domu, bo wtedy m2 bedzie tanszy :rotfl: 

Mieszkanie 50m2 u nas- 500zl/miesiac miescisz sie juz z woda i pradem, czyli 6tys/rok. W tym masz juz ewentualna doplate za ogrzewanie. Gaz? Tylko do gotowania z butli, a i to niekoniecznie, a jesli juz, to czemu w bloku gotowanie na gazie, a w domu nie??? Osobiscie nie znam nikogo, kto w bloku uzywalby gazu do cwu.
O kosztach utrzymania swojego domu sie nie wypowiem, bo jeszcze nie uzytkuje, ale podliczylysmy z kolezanka jej dom, wyszlo 8.200, ale w przeliczeniu na m2 tylko 48zl :wink:

----------


## arczi721

> Mieszkanie 50m2 u nas- 500zl/miesiac miescisz sie juz z woda i pradem, czyli 6tys/rok. W tym masz juz ewentualna doplate za ogrzewanie. Gaz? Tylko do gotowania z butli, a i to niekoniecznie, a jesli juz, to czemu w bloku gotowanie na gazie, a w domu nie??? Osobiscie nie znam nikogo, kto w bloku uzywalby gazu do cwu.
> O kosztach utrzymania swojego domu sie nie wypowiem, bo jeszcze nie uzytkuje, ale podliczylysmy z kolezanka jej dom, wyszlo 8.200, ale w przeliczeniu na m2 tylko 48zl


Widocznie u nas są droższe SM a ja mam i tak najtańszą w mieście.
Czemu gaz do cwu i junkers ? Ponieważ tak mają wszyscy w każdym bloku na każdym osiedlu w naszym mieście.
Czemu nie gaz do domu ? Bo jest drogi i nie potrzebnie dublowałoby się medium grzewcze,prąd jest wystarczający pomimo tego,że gaz mam przy działce.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Widzę że wątek zbacza z tematu. Tu miały być tylko gorzki żale, a nie próby dyskusji i czy pocieszania się nawzajem.


Większość zjechała autora wątku,  nie wiem dlaczego,  większość z jego słów to prawda. 
Pierwsza i wg mnie Najważniejsza decyzja budowlana to wybór działki. Wiadomo, każdy by wolał zapłacić za nią mniej niż więcej by została kasa na wymarzony domek, słynną kawkę na tarasie i resztę tych romantycznych uniesień  :smile:  (widok na las, śpiewy ptaków itp).
A jak działka jest niedroga to jest marnie położona. I potem to już równia pochyła. 
Niezależnie jaki dom tam postawimy to: mamy brak możliwości powrotu taksówką, znajomym nie chce się do nas jeździć,  posiadając dzieci ich "obsługa" ,czyli szkoła i wszelakie zajęcia dodatkowe, staje się koszmarem itd itp. To są Fakty i nie ma co ściemniać, że jest inaczej.
Mam dwie znajome rodziny, pracujace w Warszawie, zarabiające dobrze jak na polskie warunki. Mają domy pod Warszawą,  mocno "pod". Bez dostępu do komunikacji miejskiej.  Chałupy mają duże i "wypasione". Kredyty mają duże i wypasione. Obecnie wartość tych chałup jest niższa niż wysokość kredytu (patrz kurs CHF) więc ich ew. sprzedaż jest niemożliwa. 
Znajomym (w tym mnie) nie chce się jeździć do nich na to zadupie. Cały ich dzień przed i po pracy wypełnia skomplikowana logistyka kto odbiera które dziecko i gdzie je zawozi. Pobudka 5.30. Do dzieci znajomi ze szkoły nie przychodzą bo szkoła w Warszawie. Wyjścia do restauracji to wiadomo, jedno nie może się wina napić. 
Rata kredytu za przeproszeniem Zajebista. W domku czegoś tam zawsze trochę brakuje typu jakiś mebel, zasłony,  rolety itd itp. Więc wszystko co z tej (niemałej) pensji zostaje po spłacie kredytu i wszelkich opłat idzie na te brakujące rzeczy....
Jak ich zapytasz czy zadowoleni? O taaaaak, bo kawa na tarasie... No chyba, że czasem usiądzie facet z facetem do  nocnych Polaków rozmów to można się prawdy dowiedzieć... Ale potem, kac mija, rusza się w kierat i znowu jest kawa na tarasie....  :wink:

----------


## compi

Co wy z tym piciem? Ile ta taksówka kosztuje, że to urasta do takiego problemu? 100, 200zł? Te duże kredyty w frankach małe dzieci brały? Projekty i lokalizację wybierali znajomi?  Posiadanie potomstwa kilkadziesiąt km od miasta i miejsca pracy to w TV podpatrzyli? A że dom to nie mieszkanie to jest oczywiste. Jest więcej metrów to i więcej wyposażenia, choćby i wspomnianych wyżej mebli i rolet. Zawsze można wrócić do wynajętego i umeblowanego już mieszkania, chyba że w banku umowę kredytową faktycznie dzieci podpisywały.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Co wy z tym piciem? Ile ta taksówka kosztuje, że to urasta do takiego problemu? 100, 200zł? Te duże kredyty w frankach małe dzieci brały? Projekty i lokalizację wybierali znajomi?  Posiadanie potomstwa kilkadziesiąt km od miasta.


Chodzi o to żeby nie chrzanić, że dom to tylko cud, miód. 
A ile taksówka kosztuje? 200 zł kosztuje, a w nocy w weekend więcej. Czy to problem? Jak dla kogo. 
Kredytów dzieci nie brały tylko nie byli ci ludzie Takimi Ekspertami by wiedzieć,  że w ciagu kilku lat franek (a więc i rata i kredyt) wzrośnie im  50%. Takie życie. 
A posiadanie potomstwa to dosyć popularna sprawa w rodzinach :smile: 

Ps. Oczywiście można się też pobudować rozsądnie,  ja tak zrobiłem  :smile:  Ale nie każdemu się tak uda, z bardzo różnych powodów.

----------


## compi

I czytając pierwszy post w tym wątku , można go zakończyć ostatnim Twoim zdaniem z naciskiem na słowo "rozsądek".

----------


## arczi721

> Ps. Oczywiście można się też pobudować rozsądnie,  ja tak zrobiłem  Ale nie każdemu się tak uda, z bardzo różnych powodów.


Ale to już pretensje jedynie do samego siebie a nie do całego świata.
Jeśli ktoś nie myśli przed to ma problem po i to tylko z własnej i nie przymuszonej woli.



> Chodzi o to żeby nie chrzanić, że dom to tylko cud, miód.


Dla mnie po ponad 40 latach mieszkania w bloku i po 2 latach w nowym domu dom jest w dalszym ciągu cudem i miodem  :wink: 
Ale budowałem dom na miarę a nie dla oczów sąsiadów i mam 120m2 i to stwierdzam,ze dla 3 osób spokojnie mógłby być mniejszy a dom wyszedł nie dużo drożej niż mieszkanie i taki był zamiar od początku.

----------


## giman

> [...] 90% społeczeństwa zarabia tyle ile zarabia- i bynajmniej nie jest posłami a dla większości z nas osiągnięcie zarobków zbliżonych do średniej krajowej wydaje się kosmosem. [...] Więc jeżeli założę temat gdzie będą tylko wylewane gorzkie żale, to każdy z nas NORMALNYCH ludzi- uczciwie zarabiających


Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że uczciwie zarabiają Ci co mało zarabiają.

----------


## b2211

> Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że uczciwie zarabiają Ci co mało zarabiają.


Niestety w naszym kraju to chyba oczywiste  :sad:

----------


## giman

> Niestety w naszym kraju to chyba oczywiste


Dla mnie niezbyt oczywiste, nie widzę związku między uczciwością i stanem konta. Nie zmieni tego podanie pińcet przykładów ludzi, którzy dorobili się nieuczciwie, to nic nie znaczy, zawsze można podać pińcet nieuczciwych biedaków.

PS Ja nie zarabiam dużo, domu nie mam, a moja stopka o domu za 3 lata jest optymistyczna na wyrost.

----------


## Bejaro

Nie ma domu idealnego na całe życie-gdy są dzieci wygodniej w mieście,potem kiedy problemy komunikacyjne znikają bo sami juz jeżdzą spokojnie można poza miastem.Miejsce pracy szybciej może się zmienić bez róznicy gdzie mieszkamy ludzie w blokach też maja taki problem.Potem metraż domu kiedy zostaniemy sami też do zmiany.Najlepiej gdy dom jest poza miastem z dostępem do komunikacji miejskiej.A tak super wypas i kredyt i dom na całe życie.

----------


## artix1

Przeczytałem cały wątek łącznie z argumentami na "Nie" i na początku wszystko się zgadza. Odległość od cywilizacji, brak znajomych, koszty budowy domu oraz różne budowlane porażki. Osobiście wybierajac lokalizację za miastem, starałem sie jak najbardziej odizolować od miejskiego zgiełku, hałasu i okolicznych sąsiadów. Dom pomimo okolicznych pałacowych trendów, zbudowaliśmy idąc pod prąd czego nie żałowałem i nie żałuję. Przy budowie skupiłem się na energooszczędności, a nie wygladzie, bo po cholerę mi kolumny i super dachówka w jakimś sexy kolorze. Blachodachówka Rukki Finnera (falista). Od wszystkich sponsorowanych artykulików w Muratorze trzymam sie oczywiście z daleka. Od trzech lat prawie 15 tygodni rocznie poświęcam na budowę i wykańczanie (się). Pracuje za granicą i wykorzystuje każdą okazję do wyjazdu na budowę. Czyli wypoczynku brak, kasy brak, zmęczenie jest. W ciagu trzech lat udało się nam wyjachać dwa razy nad jezioro na parę godzin. Czy żałuję? Ni pioruna  :smile: . Czego? Mamy skromny dom (98m2 + garaż) w pieknej okolicy, nareszcie zaczęliśmy psychicznie odpoczywać (w blokowisku sie nie dało), koszenie trawy, odsnieżanie nie sprawiają nam problemów. Zamiast pierdzieć w kanapę, ruszamy się. Znajomi odwiedzają nas rzadziej to fakt. Nasz dom jest otwarty znajomych ale jakoś specjalnie nie tęsknimy za częstymi wizytami. Do takiego stylu życia trzeba mieć predyspozycje i takowy zaakceptować. Typowy mieszczuch musi mieś 5 min. do marketu i przedszkola, rzut beretem na siłownię i niedaleko do kościoła. Mieszkanie poza miastem może po pewnym czasie zacząć męczyć i prowadzić do frustracji takich jak w pierwszym poście. Myślę, że autor tego tematu zderzył się z "innościa "życia na zadupiu i nie może tego przełknąć. Do tego uroki błędnych wyborów rozwiazań budowlanych i nerwica gotowa. Mimo wszystko życzę spokojnego mieszkania i zaakceptowania obecnego stanu rzeczy (poza pokryciem dachowym). Albo trzeba to wszystko zaakceptować i zaczać cieszyć sie życiem, albo sprzedać w cholerę i wrócić do dawnego życia już bez obciażeń. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

Kiedy ja w dziale projekty piszę komuś:  "człowieku, czy wiesz, ile budowa będzie kosztować?", "Może pomysl o mniejszym domu?", "Przemyśl garaż nie w bryle domu, ale dobudowany do domu", to mam albo zjebkę, że zaglądam komuś do portfela, albo olewactwo "jakoś to będzie".




> niekończące się rozmowy o tym z czego budować, .


Na mojej budowie ja zrobiłam niemal wszytsko - od zaprojektowania układu domu, znalezienia architekta, wymyślenie materiału budowlanego, dostawców itp. 
Mąz był jedynie od rozmów z wykonawcami, bo codziennie był na budowie. Ja "budowałam" poprzez internet.




> - Ogrzewanie około 3000 pln rocznie;


Płacąc rocznie tyle za prognozy gazu,  mam teraz nadpłatę na ok dwa lata

 :smile:

----------


## Michal_Wawa

Wielu ludzi podejmuje decyzję o budowie domu w taki sposób: jadą na grilla do znajomych posiadających domek pod miastem. Na grillu karkówka dochodzi, piwko (już piąte) jest chłodne,  dzieci skaczą na trampolinie, ptaki śpiewają,  jest zajebiście  :smile:  Ja Też Tak Chcę! I bez głębokiej analizy może to być decyzja baaardzo durna  :wink:  Takie życie.

----------


## surgi22

Dlatego warto przed zakupem działki zobaczyć ją nie raz a kilka różnych okolicznościach przyrody , latem przy słonku , jesienią przy deszczu i zimą ze śniegiem. Oczywiście jak mamy na to czas  :cool:

----------


## BARTG60

> A więc zaczynam:
> 
> - Nienawidzę swojego domu bo dałem się zwieźć tym wszystkim trendom o nowoczesnym budowaniu(również promowanych na tym forum), gdzie każda z tych rzeczy okazuje się jeszcze większym badziewiem od poprzedniego a kosztuje jak za zboże.
> 
> -Nienawidzę swojego domu bo regularnie każdy przedstawiciel handlowy podaje takie procenty oszczędności jak zastosuje jego materiał budowlany, że normalnie ogrzeję dom jedną świeczką, pellety powinny mi w zasadzie z pieca wracać do zasobnika, a rekuperator jeszcze wywietrzy mi samochód i w grudniu będę mógł chodzić w domu w slipach. Jeszcze bardziej nienawidzę swojego domu jak się okazuje że mimo tych wszystkich cudów nie widów za kupę pieniędzy, utrzymanie go kosztuje więcej niż budowanego przez moich rodziców w głębokiej komunie, z czego popadło, opalanego węglem dozowanym" łopatą". 
> Na razie tyle starczy. Mi trochę ciśnienie zeszło


dobre hehehe...

----------


## BARTG60

Trzeba myśleć jak podejmuje się decyzję o budowie domu, pierwsze to wybór działki a dokładnie okolicy, 
u mnie we wiosce to tak, mamy  :wink:  : przychodnie zdrowia, dentystę, dwie apteki, dwa mini markety, fryzjerów x2, pocztę,kościół,  bibliotekę, przedszkole, 5km dalej gimnazjum i w sumie miasto się zaczyna, kwiaciarnia, krawcowa, ciastkarnia, warsztat mechaniczny, tartak, dwa składy węgla, w świetlicy są jakieś zumby, warsztaty, angielski dla początkujących, nawet lumpeks mamy.
Czym by się tu jeszcze pochwalić buahahaha....
a właśnie i najważniejsze mamy kolejkę prosto do miasta która jedzie do centrum Wrocławia w ok 20minut
oraz PKS i prywatnych przewożników, tak że jak auto nawali to no problem, auto do warsztatu i jazda kolejką.
wszędzie lasy, zamek na wodzie, poprostu żyć i nie umierać
a wioska +- 1200 mieszkańców.

Ale jak ktoś szuka działki w cenie pola ornego gdzieś pod lasem obok  wioski z jednym sklepikiem otwartym do 16 to póżniej kiedy już przejdzie przez ten cały "koszmar" budowy to zdaje sobie sprawę "co ja tu robię"  (Nie dotyczy pustelników i amatorów dzikiej przyrody)  :big grin: 

PZDR.

----------


## Kejt_R

Ja obecnie jestem na etapie nienawiści do biurokracji, która mi nie pozwala swobodnie wybudować wymarzonego domku. Marzę o zadupiu, o przestrzeni bez gratów w każdym kącie, o bliskości ogrodu dostępnego o każdej porze. O rzadkich wizytach znajomych moich i moich dzieci, którzy zazwyczaj zwalają się stadnie i w złym momencie. Marzę, że nawet dzwonka nie zrobię, że mur wysoki postawię i zasieki i drzewa do nieba wkoło ogrodzenia  :big grin:  
O tym, żeby sobie krzywo zaparkować przed domem samochód, na miejscu parkingowym na mnie oczekującym. O porannym piciu kawy w piżamie na tarasie z rozczochraną głową i w rozlazłych papuciach, choćby i się miał sąsiad bulwersować. O wyprawach raz w tygodniu na zakupy zbiorcze zamiast codziennego przedzierania się z koszykiem przez tłumy w Biedronce  i możności ich przechowania bez zagracania przestrzeni potrzebnej do oddychania. 
Dużo by pisać. Duszno mi w tej miejskiej dżungli, dojrzałam do wygwizdowa, może nawet zostałam już socjopatką. Ale dobrze mi z tym  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Ja obecnie jestem na etapie nienawiści do biurokracji, która mi nie pozwala swobodnie wybudować wymarzonego domku. Marzę o zadupiu, o przestrzeni bez gratów w każdym kącie, o bliskości ogrodu dostępnego o każdej porze. O rzadkich wizytach znajomych moich i moich dzieci, którzy zazwyczaj zwalają się stadnie i w złym momencie. Marzę, że nawet dzwonka nie zrobię, że mur wysoki postawię i zasieki i drzewa do nieba wkoło ogrodzenia  
> O tym, żeby sobie krzywo zaparkować przed domem samochód, na miejscu parkingowym na mnie oczekującym. O porannym piciu kawy w piżamie na tarasie z rozczochraną głową i w rozlazłych papuciach, choćby i się miał sąsiad bulwersować. O wyprawach raz w tygodniu na zakupy zbiorcze zamiast codziennego przedzierania się z koszykiem przez tłumy w Biedronce  i możności ich przechowania bez zagracania przestrzeni potrzebnej do oddychania. 
> Dużo by pisać. Duszno mi w tej miejskiej dżungli, dojrzałam do wygwizdowa, może nawet zostałam już socjopatką. Ale dobrze mi z tym


Lepiej tego do tej pory nikt nie ujął : ). Wolę teraz zabawę z psem, grabienie liści i rąbanie drzewa niż zastanawianie się co ze sobą zrobić w mieście w niedzielne popołudnie.

----------


## Odysss

Podzielam zdanie autora watku, ciezko tu cos dodac od siebie, bo wlasciwie wszystko zostalo wymienione. Moze niektore sprawy mnie nie dotycza ale rozumiem sens postu. Bardzo wiele osob buduje sie w wyniku pewnej presji spolecznej czy srodowiskowej. 
Z budowlancami jest jak jest, wiekszosc firm chce szybko zrobic zeby najwiecej zarobic, jakosc uslug spada. Ale caly ten system budowania... 
Biurokracja - i jakies smieszne warunki zabudowy, powoduja ze nie moge zbudowac sobie domu jaki bym chcial! 
Nastepnie projekt - kupisz masowke czy indywidualny, pelno bledow za ktore inwestor zaplaci. Kupujac masowke, musisz zaplacic za adaptacje, sporo, a gosc nie robi praktycznie nic, poza glupia mapka, ewnetulanie jakims komentarzem - wg mnie kasa w bloto. Np schody z drewnianych na zelbetowe - zadnego projektu (budowlancy beda wiedziec). Kupilem projekt z Dobrych domow, projekt nadproza lukowego -bledny ! brak wyprofilowania, okna wstawione sie nie otworza! (ale indywidualny za kupe kasy tez miewa ten sam blad-komentarz od sprzedawcy okien).
Nastepnie kier budowy - kolejne pieniadze w bloto ! Ilu kierownikow zna projekty domow ktore nadzoruje ? jak czesto przyjezdzaja na budowe ? 
Bardzo czesto sa w zmowie z budowlancami -telefon ze cos nie tak a on mowi: tam jest bardzo dobrze wykonane, jak dochodzi do konfrontacji w realu - cala strona w dzienniku poprawek i pan oswiadcza ze rezygnuje z kierowania budowa ! Nastepni nie chca przyjsc - bo widza ze inwestor interesuje sie i bedzie ich wzywal. Jesli ja mam pilnowac budowy to po co mi ten kierownik !

Karmienie nas jakimis papkami, ten material dobry, tamten jeszcze lepszy, a jak napisal autor w nastepnym numerze okazuje sie ze oba sa do doopy. 

Widze ze ludzie montuja sobie szafy sterownicze ktore sa wielkosci jak w zaawansowanych liniach produkcyjnych...bo dom ma byc inteligentny ! 
A ceny kazdego elementu w tym ukladzie sa bardzo duze... a awaryjnosc... jestem ciekaw po jakim czasie ktos to wszystko wyp....

Czy jestem negatywna osoba czy poprostu widze co sie wokol dzieje ? i nie oszukuje sie ?A zobaczcie jak wiele osob piszacych tutaj skupilo sie na tym jak wielki autor ma dom, co ma w srodku, itd, a to nie o to chodzilo ! chodzilo o zakreslenie problemow i moze rad dla ludzi myslacych o budowie!

Wg mnie bledem jest takze myslenie ze dom buduje na cale zycie, musze uzyc wszystkiego co najlepsze ! Nie przywiazujmy sie do miejsc. Na zachodzie nie maja tego problemu, dzis mieszkaja tu, jutro bardzo daleko. Wazne gdzie praca i lepsze warunki. 
Niech tylko wprowadza podatek katastralny, bedzie placz i lament ! Domy beda za pol darmo sprzedawane ! i to nie wiem czy ktokolwiek bedze chcial kupowac.

----------


## Elfir

_ i jakies smieszne warunki zabudowy, powoduja ze nie moge zbudowac sobie domu jaki bym chcial!_

Taki "śmieszny" przepis jest w całym cywilizowanym świecie, chociażby dlatego, by ktoś nie wybudował ci wieżowca przy parterowym domku.

_musisz zaplacic za adaptacje_

To, za co płacisz, to odpowiedzialność zawodowa. Projekt gotowy jest wydawnictwem a nie projektem w świetle prawa budowlanego. Nawet ja mogę narysować i sprzedawac dokumentację domu. Docelowo architektem projektu nie jest ten, co sprzedał ci gotowca tylko właśnie architekt adaptujący.

_Nastepnie kier budowy - kolejne pieniadze w bloto ! Ilu kierownikow zna projekty domow ktore nadzoruje ? jak czesto przyjezdzaja na budowe ?_

Dokładnie TYLE RAZY ILE ZAPŁACISZ.
Jak się płaci 200 zł za pieczątki w DB, to potem prosze nie płakac, że kierbuda na budowie nie ma. 
_
Bardzo czesto sa w zmowie z budowlancami -_

Czyżbyś wziął na kierbuda osobę polecaną przez wykonawcę? 

"Karmienie nas jakimis papkami, ten material dobry, tamten jeszcze lepszy"

A jak cię karmią w reklamie, że ten jogurt jest lepszy od konkurencji to też w to wierzysz bezkrytycznie?

_Czy jestem negatywna osoba_

jesteś osobą, która słabo rozumie proces budowlany i mechanizmy wolnego rynku.

----------


## Nefer

Amen Elfir, amen.

----------


## compi

Odyss, a może warto spytać jak duży dom buduje autor tego wątku? Bo to jest często główna przyczyna problemów. Zamiast poświęcać czas i kasę na normalne(!) życie trzeba latami się kręcić wokół budowy domu, pomimo że się już w nim mieszka. Gdy do tego dołożyć tzw zadupie (sam na takim mieszkam) i małe dziecko masz gotowy komplet argumentów do scenariusza z pierwszego postu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy jestem negatywna osoba czy poprostu widze co sie wokol dzieje ? i nie oszukuje sie ?A zobaczcie jak wiele osob piszacych tutaj skupilo sie na tym jak wielki autor ma dom, co ma w srodku, itd, a to nie o to chodzilo ! chodzilo o zakreslenie problemow i moze rad dla ludzi myslacych o budowie!



Rady dla ludzi "myślących o budowie" nie są tak konieczne, jak rady dla "budujących bezmyślnie".
Czyli nie zastanawiających się nad tym - jak zmieni się moje życie po rozpoczęciu budowy.
- czy mam na odpowiedni projekt do wielkości posiadanych środków, tak, aby zamknąć budowę i przeprowadzić się do skończonego (choć w 95%) domu z obejściem. Babranie się przez kolejne trzy-cztery lata z elewację, dziesiątkami metrów ogrodzenia, hektarami podjazdu może dać w kość.
- jak będzie wyglądało życie po przeprowadzce?  Ile pieniędzy i czasu będzie kosztowało mnie utrzymanie domu. Dojazdy do pracy, po dzieci...

Wiele innych zarzutów jest kulą w płot... Mam projekt indywidualny, gdyż był tańszy niż gotowiec z adaptają i wszystkimi niezbędnymi zmianami. Z konstruktorem spotykałem się często, dom miał być prosty w budowie i energooszczędny. Błędów w projekcie brak. Kierownik kosztował trochę więcej, niż 2 tyś, ale nie limitował przyjazdów na budowę.
Materiały... jak to w życiu bywa, trzeba potrafić oddzielić sieczkę marketingową od rzeczywistości, oprzeć się na doświadczeniu tych, co budowę mają za sobą. Po to jest to Forum, między innymi.

----------


## מרכבה

Warunki zabudowy często są robione przez technicznych ignorantów ! ja ponownie złożę o warunki zabudowy
tylko tym razem podam wymiary obecnego domu .. bo wełniana istota kazała mi okap zrobić 5m nad ziemią ... 
jak jest 4,17 m i jeśli bym chciał tak zostawić to jest niezgodne z WZ .. zakała inżynierii normalnie .
wyznaczenie linij nieprzekraczalnej zabudowy ... kolejny kretynizm "urbanisty" za masło 
człowiecze bez wiedny ! na mapie w skali 1:1000 wyrysowanie 1mm kreski bez podania wymiaru ile jest od obecnego budynku jest śmietnikiem.
I ale może uda się to w naprostować bez ponownych warunków.
Tak że jak przychodzi szkic decyzji to od razu weto ! gdzie są wymiary tej linii i od czego !

----------


## Kejt_R

[QUOTE=Elfir;6669763]_ i jakies smieszne warunki zabudowy, powoduja ze nie moge zbudowac sobie domu jaki bym chcial!_

Taki "śmieszny" przepis jest w całym cywilizowanym świecie, chociażby dlatego, by ktoś nie wybudował ci wieżowca przy parterowym domku.

Elfir, niestety w aglomeracjach teraz się mocno uszczelnia zabudowę i takie sytuacje są dość częste.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

*מרכבה* litości, Ty na język polski chodziłeś z Niktspecjalny'm? To naprawdę jest problem napisać zdanie tak, żeby można je było zrozumieć bez analizy "co poeta miał na myśli"?

----------


## giman

> _ i jakies smieszne warunki zabudowy, powoduja ze nie moge zbudowac sobie domu jaki bym chcial!_
> 
> Taki "śmieszny" przepis jest w całym cywilizowanym świecie, chociażby dlatego, by ktoś nie wybudował ci wieżowca przy parterowym domku.


Akurat w tym jednym punkcie ma sporo racji.
Jasne, że przyda się minimum wymagań narzuconych przez urzędników jak np. wysokość budynku.
Ale mnóstwo bzdur typu narzucanie nachylania dachu jest zbędne, nie wspominając już o narzucanych kolorach np. dachówki.

Cieszę się, że nie mamy jeszcze tak jak w cywilizowanym świecie czyli narzuconych koloru okien, liczby okien, koloru elewacji, itp.

PS Co do reszty rozbieżności zgadzam się z Elfir  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Ale mnóstwo bzdur typu narzucanie nachylania dachu jest zbędne, nie wspominając już o narzucanych kolorach np. dachówki.
> 
> Cieszę się, że nie mamy jeszcze tak jak w cywilizowanym świecie czyli narzuconych koloru okien, liczby okien, koloru elewacji, itp.


W Niemczech masz nawet narzuconą wysokosć drzew na działce. Poza kolorem elewacji, dachówki, okien, wielkością garażu, podjazdu i kostki brukowej. Serio. 
Ponadto nie wolno budowac się poza miejscowością ( u nas często domy powstają w szczerym polu i potem kosztuje np. uzbrajanie, prowadzenie drogi). Dzieki temu mają zwarty, klarowny krajobraz kulturowy i nie zanieczyszczony budynkami krajobraz otwarty

----------


## giman

> W Niemczech masz nawet narzuconą wysokosć drzew na działce. Poza kolorem elewacji, dachówki, okien, wielkością garażu, podjazdu i kostki brukowej. Serio.


O Matko  :jaw drop: 

Ja rozumiem, że takie obostrzenia mogą mieć jakiś pozytywny wydźwięk i dla kogoś to może być plus.
Dla mnie jednak cena tego jest zbyt wysoka dla mnie to skrajny zamordyzm.

Zrozumiałe jest narzucenie charakteru wykorzystania terenu - mieszkalnictwo, usługi, przemysł, itd. to będzie implikowało np. wysykość budynku, itp. I to wszystko.

Zdaję sobie jednak sprawę, że tak nie jest i zagryzę zęby i dostsouję do tego moją budowę. Muszę się śpieszyć zanim dogonimy cywilizację.

----------


## Elfir

Narzucona wysokosc drzew nie jest takim bezsensem - ile razy kłótnie sasiedzkie w PL wynikają z powodu drzew? Liście, które lecą na sąsiedni trawnik, zacienienie okien domu sąsiada, podnoszenie korzeniami podmurówki ogrodzenia - itd.
A tak Niemcy rozwiązują ten problem planem zagospodarowania.

----------


## Odysss

> O Matko 
> 
> Zrozumiałe jest narzucenie charakteru wykorzystania terenu - mieszkalnictwo, usługi, przemysł, itd. to będzie implikowało np. wysykość budynku, itp. I to wszystko.


Dokladnie, czesc osob popada w skrajnosci od razu, na osiedlu dzialek jednorodzinnych nikt wiezowca nie postawi przeciez, nie o tym pisalem w poscie, u mnie chodzilo o kalenice, a dokladnie o jej usytuowanie w stosunku do drogi.

A ten temat jest dobrym tematem, kazdy kto pomysli o budowie, powinien go przeczytac, czesc osob na pewno wysnuje wnioski. Zobaczcie tylko co ludzie pisza, np taki Elfir



> Jak się płaci 200 zł za pieczątki w DB, to potem prosze nie płakac, że kierbuda na budowie nie ma.


Od razu broni wszystkich poza inwestorem, wg jego mniemania zawsze to *INWESTOR jest winny !*
-Gdybym placil za pieczatki to bym nie dzwonil i nie kazal mu przyjezdzac!  Kierbud byl ponoc najlepszy i w urzedzie sie dziwili jak go zmienialem, a po nim zostala mi pamiatka w postaci strony w dzienniku z poprawkami - ktore to ja oczywiscie musialem mu wytknac.



> Czyżbyś wziął na kierbuda osobę polecaną przez wykonawcę?


Kolejny przyklad myslenia ze to *INWESTOR jest winny*
I kolejny Twoj blad !- Nie, nie wzialem kerbuda od wykonawcy, ale oni wszyscy sie wokol znaja.  



> A jak cię karmią w reklamie, że ten jogurt jest lepszy od konkurencji to też w to wierzysz bezkrytycznie?


Znowu skrajnosc, nie mowilem o wierzeniu w cos tylko o artykulach sponsorowanych ! 
A ciezko jest wybrac dobry material, przypomnial mi sie temat, np rynny niby dobre, stal, ocynk, malowana, a juz na wystawce w sklepie (na zewnatrz, ale  pod dachem), widac slady korozji !!! a wystawka nawet 5 lat tam nie jest.
Na czym oprzec swoje wybory, skoro jakosc jest marna, a tabelki z danymi to tylko tabelki.



> jesteś osobą, która słabo rozumie proces budowlany i mechanizmy wolnego rynku.


Place za usluge to ta usluga powinna byc wykonana nalezycie ! Wolny rynek, dlatego mamy zroznicowane ceny, ale usluga niezaleznie od niej powinna byc  wykonana bez bledow !

A tutaj mowi sie: robota zle wykonana, kierownik podpisal, musisz zaplacic ! 






> Odyss, a może warto spytać jak duży dom buduje autor tego wątku?


przeczytaj watek, autor podal te dane.

* Inwestorze - pamietaj !*
Zawsze to Ty jestes *winny*
- ze projekt ma bledy !
- ze kierownik nie dopilnowal budowy!
- ze wykonawca spartaczyl Ci robote !
- ze materialy nie sa takie jak zamowiles i zaplaciles !

Przejrzyj te forum a zobaczysz ze za kazdym razem wg ocen tutaj piszacych winny jest INWESTOR ! 
W Polsce jest calkowity brak poczucia odpowiedzialnosci, na kazdym szczeblu.

Napisalem w tym watku bo chce zeby autor wiedzial ze nie jest sam w tych wnioskach i dac poparcie, tak aby osoby zaczynajace przygode z budowa mogly bardziej przemyslec swoje decyzje oraz wiedziec na co maja zwrocic szczegolna uwage.  Rozumiem tez dlaczego autor zamilkl,  dyskusja z tymi osobami faktycznie nie ma sensu, od razu obwiniaja inwestora i dopisuja sobie wymyslone historie.

----------


## Elfir

Prawda jest taka, że jak chcesz, to mozesz się sądzić z kierbudem - mamy sądy i sa dla ludzi.
To samo dotyczy pozostalych punktów- wykonawców czy producentów
Tylko z lenistwa, braku czasu nikomu się nie chce. 
W ten sposób nikt nie usuwa z rynku złych kierbudów (wykonawców/producentów). 
Dlatego tak - miej pretensje do inwestorów, którzy nie ostrzegli albo nie puścili z torbami partacza.

----------


## jarekpolak

> A możesz precyzyjniej opisać problem ? Jaki masz uklad dachu ? Ocieplony dach i słyszysz wiatr na stykach blach - dobrze to rozumiem ?


źle rozumiesz. Tak się składa że jajmar ma rację i ta blacha faktycznie jest "głośna" słychać trzaski, bo blacha wygina się od łat w górę nawet do 1cm i w drugą stronę czyli stuka o łatę. Nie chcę już dyskutować o tym ze blacha się faluje nawet na minimalnych krzywiznach i wygląda przez to mało estetycznie. Jedyny plus to fakt że montaż jest dziecinnie prosty.

----------


## artix1

> Place za usluge to ta usluga powinna byc wykonana nalezycie ! Wolny rynek, dlatego mamy zroznicowane ceny, ale usluga niezaleznie od niej powinna byc  wykonana bez bledow !


 Tak być bezwzględnie powinno ale niestety nie jest. W tym kraju inwestor jest od płacenia faktur, a "fachowiec" od kasowania pieniędzy. W wielu przypadkach ginie gdzieś między tymi dwiema rzeczami uczciwość, wiedza i rzetelność wykonawcy. Drugim problemem jest bezgraniczne zaufanie i wiara, że jak już płacę dużą kasę to wszystko będzie ok. Czasmi jest, najczęściej nie. Podejście do tematu typu ja mam kase i nie mam czasu na pilnowanie budowy jest częstym błędem i odbija się czkawką. Przeglądanie reklam w gazetach i "wartościowe" opinie wykonawców nijak się nie mają do późniejszych efektów i deklarowanej jakości. Przed każdą inwestycją w tym kraju (nie tylko tym) trzeba wykazać konieczne minimum i przygotować się teoretycznie do budowy. Trzeba poznać materiały, które będziemy kupować, technologie budowy (kierbud nie dopilnuje wszystkiego) i poczytać opinie użytkowników danych rozwiazań. Płaskie pokrycie dachowe nie zaczęło chyba hałasować nagle tylko na jednym dachu? Tak po części winny takiego stanu rzeczy jest "zielony" inwestor, a cwaniaki szybko to wykorzystują. Czym sie kierować podczas budowy? Własną wiedzą, ograniczonym zaufaniem i jeszcze raz własną wiedzą. Jeżeli nie ma czasu na edukację albo się nie chce to trudno. Frycowe przyjdzie predzej czy później zapłacić.

----------


## Yerenia

Ja uważam, że z budową jest jak w każdej innej pracy - płacę i pilnuję.
Jest takie fajnie powiedzenie - ufaj i kontroluj  :wink: 
Ja w swojej pracy kontroluję mój zespół, mój szef kontroluje mnie. Na budowie jest podobnie - zlecam pracę, ale nie zwalnia mnie to z obowiązku jej weryfikacji - nieważne ile zapłaciłam "pracownikowi". My np. mieliśmy naprawdę dobrą ekipę do SSZ, a jednak wtopa była - z nadprożami. Mąż pojechał, zobaczył co jest grane i kazał poprawić. 
W sumie to nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji, że zlecam i nic mnie nie obchodzi. W trakcie budowy byliśmy tam raz na parę dni, czasem częściej jeśli prace były kluczowe. Wiadomo - jeden się zna, drugi nie. Ale nie można mieć oporów przed pytaniem  - czemu tak i tak, jak to będzie działać itp. Nawet jeśli KB nie ma w danym momencie na budowie - zadzwonić, zapytać, upewnić się.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Prawda jest taka, że jak chcesz, to mozesz się sądzić z kierbudem - mamy sądy i sa dla ludzi.
> To samo dotyczy pozostalych punktów- wykonawców czy producentów
> Tylko z lenistwa, braku czasu nikomu się nie chce. 
> W ten sposób nikt nie usuwa z rynku złych kierbudów (wykonawców/producentów). 
> Dlatego tak - miej pretensje do inwestorów, którzy nie ostrzegli albo nie puścili z torbami partacza.


Elfir, ja też jestem optymistką, ale obserwuję, co się wkoło dzieje i mam zupełnie inny obrazek. Chodzi mi zwłaszcza w możliwości odwoławcze w sądzie (zarówno osoby fizyczne, jak i firmy bujają sięlatami po sądach i nic z tego nie wynika) i porządek prawny w naszym pięknym kraju (np. teza, że WZ wymagają, ale też przed czymś nas uchronią). Jak Cię ktoś wydyma (sorry), to możesz mu co najwyżej opony poprzecinać z bezsilności. Podczas procesu budowy wspomniane dymanie zaczyna się już w urzędach, które ganiają inwestora przez kilka miesięcy z papierami, wymagając często kwitów wziętych wprost z kapelusza. Bałagan prawny i dowolna interpretacja temu sprzyja. I oczywiście zupełny brak odpowiedzialności.
Doszłam ostatnio do wniosku, że w naszej ojczyźnie reguły dotyczą wyłącznie maluczkich. W dodatku reguły gry bardzo szybko się zmieniają i to w każdej właściwie sferze naszego życia. Stąd może wyniknąć pewne zmęczenie materiału. 
Jednakże, żeby odnieść się jeszcze do tytułu wątku - ja nigdy nie przeleję negatywnych odczuć spowodowanych tym całym bałaganem na mój wymarzony dom.

----------


## Kejt_R

Artix, ja się z Tobą zasadniczo zgadzam. Ale patrząc obiektywnie, specjalista powinien być chyba bardziej fachowy od laika? jak idziesz do lekarza, to go kontrolujesz? Doktoryzujesz się z farmacji, zanim przyjmiesz jakiś lek? 
To jest wkurzające, że każdy MUSI się na wszystkim znać, bo wkoło pełno partaczy. Wszyscy moi znajomi są mocno zdziwieni, że tyle czytam i się interesuję budowlanką. Przecież od tego będą fachowcy!  :big grin:

----------


## una

ja uwielbiam swój dom, ale  z przerażeniem obserwuję rosnące korki - i to mnie naprawdę zaczyna martwić, chociaż  mieszkam w granicach miasta. I nie chodzi tylko o samochód, ale także komunikację miejską - moje dziecko już kilka razy spóźniło się do szkoły bo autobus stał w korku.

----------


## artix1

> Artix, ja się z Tobą zasadniczo zgadzam. Ale patrząc obiektywnie, specjalista powinien być chyba bardziej fachowy od laika? jak idziesz do lekarza, to go kontrolujesz?


 Z lekarzami tak jak z każdą inna grupa zawodową, róznie bywa :smile: . Budowlańcom nie wierzę w ani jedno słowo  (chyba za dużo czasu spedzam na FM  :big grin:  ). Znam z  mojego otoczenia przypadki partactwa i skrajnej bezmyślności biznesmenów budowlanych (dwa domy kolegów). Gaduły, cwaniaki i głupole. U mnie kontrolowałem codziennie, każdy etap budowy. Przez dwa lata rozgryzałem cała technologię, żeby nie dać sie wpuścić w maliny mądrolom. Codziennie były jakieś pierdółki do przypilnowania. A to nie trzeba juz wiecej malować fundamentów, bo to już wystarczy, po co zagęszczać warstwami jak można wrzucić piasek i ubić wszystko na raz (u kolegi siada podłoga i odklejają się płytki ), pod oknami nie trzeba zbroić ostatniej warstwy bloczków, bo po co,  stopy pod słupy zadaszeń tylko na max 70cm, bo po co głębiej i wiele innych :big grin: . Jeżeli nie będziemy mieli świadomosci jak, po co i dlaczego dana czynność jest wykonywana, to możemy mieć w przyszłości namacalne problemy podczas użytkowania naszego domu. Co za czasy?! :smile:

----------


## StolarzS

Nie widzę w tej dyskusji głosu autora tematu, ale myślę że nie przemyślał dobrze decyzji, nie policzył swoich  pieniążków zanim zaczął budowę, albo wiedział że ma ich za mało i nie pomyślał ile wysiłku wymaga dokończenie tego na co zabrakło. 

Może trzeba zacząć dorabiać albo zacząć szukać lepiej płatnej pracy? Narzekać jest najłatwiej, ale to nic nie daje. Trzeba się ogarnąć, zacząć działać i małymi krokami też da się dokończyć dzieło. Ja zaczynając budowę nawet przez chwilę nie przypuszczałem że zacznę dorabiać, a dziś zastanawiam się kiedy rzucić swoją pracę i skupić się wyłącznie na usługach w architekturze.

Warto się choć trochę znać na budowlance zaczynając budowę, tym bardziej jak bierzemy kredyt, bo zwyczajnie w tej sytuacji inwestora nie stać na błędne decyzje. Jak ktoś nie ma pojęcia, nie ma się komu poradzić i ma za mało kasy to może lepiej wynająć coś?

Albo mieszkać w tym co się ma i pomyśleć że z teściami byłoby gorzej. W tej perspektywie ta kanapa od nich nie jest już taka straszna...

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> ja uwielbiam swój dom, ale  z przerażeniem obserwuję rosnące korki - i to mnie naprawdę zaczyna martwić, chociaż  mieszkam w granicach miasta. I nie chodzi tylko o samochód, ale także komunikację miejską - moje dziecko już kilka razy spóźniło się do szkoły bo autobus stał w korku.


I to może być jeden ze sporych problemów,  tak jak i wiele innych podniesionych przez autora wątku. Ale tu większość woli rozpatrywać kwestie techniczne, jakie nadproże, papa, gwóźdź itd..
Etap budowy wreszcie, po mniejszych lub większych bólach,  minie. I potem jest użytkowanie. Oczywiście nie każdy posiadacz nowego domu (miejmy nadzieję, że mniejszość) ma z powodu mega kredytu czy po prostu wydania całej kasy kłopoty z wakacjami, hobby, zakupem nowego auta itd itp. Ale myślę,  że tych którym dom "zżera" kawal życia jest sporo. Ale nie chcą się do tego przyznawać nawet przed sobą,  a co dopiero na forum.

----------


## Elfir

> Podczas procesu budowy wspomniane dymanie zaczyna się już w urzędach, które ganiają inwestora przez kilka miesięcy z papierami, wymagając często kwitów wziętych wprost z kapelusza. Bałagan prawny i dowolna interpretacja temu sprzyja. I oczywiście zupełny brak odpowiedzialności.


No własnie nie wiem, gdzie wy się budujecie, bo ja nigdy nie miałam w żadnym urzędzie problemów. Urzędniczki wręcz nadskakiwały by załatwić sprawe po mysli petenta - starostwo, nadzór budowlany, urząd miasta.

----------


## ludwik_13

Przeczytałam ostatnio książkę dot. systemów planowania przestrzennego w zachodniej Europie. Nigdzie święte prawo własności nie jest prawem absolutnym!!! Ustala się obszary, które można zabudować i takie, które od zabudowy będą wolne. Inwestorzy partycypują w kosztach budowy infrastruktury i płacą gminom za wzrost wartości swoich działek (znacznie więcej niż Polsce w oparciu o przepisy dot. opłaty adiacenckiej i renty planistycznej).
Dodatkowo inwestor ma często określony czas np. 3 lata na zrealizowanie swojego zamierzenia - a u nas ludzie latami mieszkają na placu budowy i nigdy nie wiedzą, co powstanie za ich płotem.
Na marginesie dodam, że : linia zabudowy, układ kalenicy itp. oraz kolorystyka budynków porządkują przestrzeń, która po prostu cieszy oczy.
Taką urodę, choć nadgryzione zębem czasu, maja niektóre poniemieckie wsie na Dolnym Ślasku.

----------


## Elfir

w Kanadzie właścicielem ziemi jest państwo. "Własna działka" to tylko rodzaj użytkowania wieczystego. Panstwo dla swoich celów może zawsze grunt odebrać (daje oczywiście zamiennik) - nie ma problemów jak w Pl, z wywłaszczeniami pod budowę dróg, które ciągną się latami.

----------


## giman

Co kto lubi, żadna ze stron raczej nie przekona drugiej do swojego punktu widzenia jeżeli chodzi o wpływ urzędników na warunki zabudowy. 
Zwolennicy urzędniczego dyktatu i tak są na wygranej pozycji, bo tak po prostu jest obecnie i raczej się nie zmieni.

W kwestii bezpieczeństwa, rodzaju budowy instynktownie jestem na tak w sensie ograniczeń urzędniczych.
Jednak gdy urzędnicy biorą się za estetykę to jakoś tak wewnętrznie mną trzęsie.

----------


## Elfir

Plany robie urbanista a nie urzędnik.... Urzędnik tylko nadzoruje ich realizację.

----------


## giman

To był skrót myśliwy.
Urzędnik = pracownik sektora publicznego / wykonujący zlecenia dla sektora publicznego z jego nadzorem.
Nazwa funkcji czy stanowiska to już kwestia wtórna.

----------


## Elfir

Czyli jak urząd zleca coś fachowcowi, to ty z zasady jesteś na nie, niezaleznie od wiedzy mertyorycznej wykonującego?

----------


## giman

Nie jestem z zasady na nie, nie neguje fachowości

Ten OT jest już dość długi i dosięga go choroba pochopnych wniosków.
Dyskusję rozpocząłem od krytyki pewnych zapisów w warunkach zabudowy dotyczących obszaru estetyki (kolory, liczby okien, itp.) i w tym zakresie jestem na nie z automatu. Bez względu na fachowość z odgórnych narzucaniem estetyki po prostu się nie zgadzam, to moja osobista opinia i tyle, nic poza to.

----------


## artix1

> w Kanadzie właścicielem ziemi jest państwo. "Własna działka" to tylko rodzaj użytkowania wieczystego. Panstwo dla swoich celów może zawsze grunt odebrać (daje oczywiście zamiennik) - nie ma problemów jak w Pl, z wywłaszczeniami pod budowę dróg, które ciągną się latami.


 W Austrii i Szwajcarii też zdrowiej rozwiazuje się sprawy gruntowe, myślę tu np.o gruntach pod wyciagi i trasy narciarskie. W naszym grajdołku pani właścicielka jego mać, może postawić sobie płotek na trasie z Gubałówki i doopa. Możeta jej wszyscy skoczyć jak doskoczyta  :big grin: . Podobny problem z rozwalajacym się mostem w Białym Dunajcu. Miała być budowana przeprawa obok tego starego ale ktoś wydał pozwolenie na budowę domu w pobliżu i znowu doopa :smile: . Winnego brak, a na moście jest "wachadełko", bo stalowy zabytek grozi zawaleniem. Ot Polsza  :big grin:

----------


## Aga11*

> w Kanadzie właścicielem ziemi jest państwo. "Własna działka" to tylko rodzaj użytkowania wieczystego. Panstwo dla swoich celów może zawsze grunt odebrać (daje oczywiście zamiennik) - nie ma problemów jak w Pl, z wywłaszczeniami pod budowę dróg, które ciągną się latami.


Elfir, w Polsce problem jest nie tyle z prawem (które jest zupełnie sensowne), ile z jego egzekwowaniem. Za to odpowiadają ludzie i tylko od ich determinacji, lub lenistwa (tudzież chęci unikania sytuacji, w których trzeba się z kimś "użerać", albo po prostu napracować) zależy efekt końcowy. A co do własności, to w Polsce, tak, jak i w Kanadzie, gdy ktoś umiera nie pozostawiwszy spadkobierców, ostatecznym spadkobiercą jest państwo. Kanadyjskie _fee simple estate_ w niczym w swej praktycznej istocie nie różni się od własności w prawie polskim/niemieckim/amerykańskim. Tak samo jest dziedziczone, tak samo napotyka ograniczenia związane z planowaniem przestrzennym, zasadami współżycia społecznego, itd, i tak samo nie pociąga za sobą konieczności opłaty za "użytkowanie wieczyste". I uściślając w Kanadzie tym ostatecznym właścicielem (czyli tym, kto ziemię nadał, nadrzędnym feudałem by tak rzec) jest nie jakieś abstrakcyjne państwo, a konkretny monarcha (w tym przypadku monarchini :wink:  ). Przeprowadziwszy odpowiedni proces prawny można obywatela pozbawić tak fee simple, jak i własności, a gwarancje słusznego i sprawiedliwego potraktowania każdego takiego przypadku w Kanadzie są dalece bardziej rozbudowane niż w naszym Pięknym Kraju. Wszystko sprowadza się do czynnika ludzkiego.

----------


## Elfir

z tego co wiem, cały proces wywłaszczania jest uproszczony maksymalnie - ziemia jest potrzebna, dostajesz inną. Możesz się sądzic o wyższy ekwiwalent, ale to nie blokuje inwestycji. U nas sprawa sądowa od razu blokuje inwestycję.

----------


## owp

Wydaje mi się, że panująca specustawa drogowa wręcz idzie za daleko...
http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Spec...h-2128993.html

----------


## harriermd

> Temat może wydawać się trochę dziwny- zwłaszcza na forum gdzie dominuje trend chwalenia się samymi sukcesami przy budowie, ale co tam. ZARYZYKUJE BANA (...)


Bardzo interesujący wpis  :big grin:

----------


## bartek-kuc

Ja w swoim domu nienawidzę tego, że codziennie muszę wstać i napalić w piecu... To strasznie upierdliwe, bo nie lubię wcześnie wstawać... No ale nie ma zmiłuj. Poza tym kocham swój dom!  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Ja w swoim domu nienawidzę tego, że codziennie muszę wstać i napalić w piecu... To strasznie upierdliwe, bo nie lubię wcześnie wstawać... No ale nie ma zmiłuj. Poza tym kocham swój dom!



Bo uległeś lobby piecowemu, zamiast przemyśleć temat ogrzewania...

----------


## Amelia 2

> Bo uległeś lobby piecowemu, zamiast przemyśleć temat ogrzewania...


samo przemyślenie to za mało gdy kasy brak a na kredyt nie ma szans.....

----------


## Elfir

> samo przemyślenie to za mało gdy kasy brak a na kredyt nie ma szans.....


Instalacja ogrzewania prądem jest tańsza z samej zasady - brak komina, brak kotłowni, bardziej prosta instalacja - kilka tysięcy w kieszeni już na etapie budowy. Skoro m2 budowy domu kosztuje ok. 2 tys. a kotłownia na węgiel musi mieć te min 6 m2 (poza miejscem na wegiel) to na dzień dobry oszczędnosć jest 12 tyś. Kotłowni węglowej nie wykorzystasz jako dodatkowego składzika, pralni, bo będzie usyfiona pyłem węglowym.

Zwiększenie grubości ocieplenia zwykłego domku o 10 cm to około tysiąca złotych (powiedzmy 2 tyś, kiedy od początku wybiera się czarny styropian 22-25 cm). Koszty eksploatacji bardzo dobrze ocieplonego domu z prądem a przeciętnie ocieplonego z węglem nie są drastycznie różne. A 10 tyś różnicy kosztów inwestycji to kilka lat zwrotu, nawet kiedy prąd wyjdzie nieco drożej.

A wodę do mycia przy piecu na węgiel i tak trzeba grzac latem pradem (solarami, gazem z butli).

***
Niestety - problemem Polaków jest brak umiejętnosci liczenia, porównywanie kosztów eksploatacji jakiś starych ruder, które nie spełniają współczesnych standardów cieplnych i robienie "jak wszyscy".

Nie tak dawno w dziale projektowym usiłowałam przekonac kobietę, że skoro ma gaz w ulicy, to bez sensu jest wybieranie wegla jako opału. A ona na to, że stara chata (nieocieplona) ich teciów jest ogrzewana gazem i wychodzi to drogo.
No, witki opadają.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Koszty eksploatacji bardzo dobrze ocieplonego domu z prądem a przeciętnie ocieplonego z węglem nie są drastycznie różne. A 10 tyś różnicy kosztów inwestycji to kilka lat zwrotu, nawet kiedy prąd wyjdzie nieco drożej.
> 
> A wodę do mycia przy piecu na węgiel i tak trzeba grzac latem pradem (solarami, gazem z butli).
> 
> ***
> Niestety - problemem Polaków jest brak umiejętnosci liczenia,


Jakoś trudno mi się zgodzić z tymi wywodami :no: 
-dlaczego dom ogrzewany prądem ma być lepiej ocieplony niż ten ogrzewany węglem?
-dlaczego wodę latem trzeba grzać prądem  solarami lub gazem?
-skoro to takie oszczędne to dlaczego ponad 90% budujących wybiera inne rozwiązania?
chyba jednak przegięłaś z tą opinią o niedouczonych Polakach....

mam piec na węgiel, a dokładniej na groszek, dom ocieplony 15cm styro, ogrzewam cały, włącznie z garażem co daje powierzchnię ok. 240m2, przez sezon zużywam  2-2,2t węgla po 800zł/t, załadunek raz na 2 tygodnie (tu oszczędzam na ćwiczeniach w siłowni  :wink: ) wodę grzeję latem przełączając piec na tryb letni, koszt prądu za cały dom to ok. 150zł miesięcznie.
Przekonaj mnie konkretnymi wyliczeniami że grzanie tylko prądem wyjdzie mi taniej to zaraz przerobię a kotłownię chętnie przeznaczę na warsztat :roll eyes:

----------


## Elfir

Amelia - głównie dlatego, że nie ma tak małych pieców, które nadają się do ogrzewania bardzo ciepłych domów. Piec ma pewną minimalną moc, poniżej której juz nie zejdziesz. Nie da się go wygasić na pół godziny, kiedy stanie się zbyt ciepło. Trzeba nadmiar ciepła usuwac poprzez otwarcie okien a to nie jest ekonomiczne.

Poza tym pisałam - nakłady. Aby zbudowac kotłownię na węgiel potrzeba wyższych nakładów niż przy robieniu ogrzewania na prąd, zwłaszcza niecentralnego.

A w kwestii ciepłej wody - masz piec węglowy o mocy potrzebnej do ogrzania domu zimą, to jak go rozpalisz latem do podgrzania tylko wody do mycia, to z miejsca masz ukrop - a co z resztą energii? 
Dlatego chyba wiekszośc znanych mi węglowców latem ogrzewa wodę innymi źródłami ciepła, bo rozpalanie pieca w upały nie jest wygodne.

_skoro to takie oszczędne to dlaczego ponad 90% budujących wybiera inne rozwiązania_

*Niestety - problemem Polaków jest brak umiejętnosci liczenia,*

Przykro mi to pisać, ale budujący nie myśla, powielają schematy swoich rodziców, dziadków i pradziadków.

Kiedyś dom potrzebował i 300 kWh/(m2·rok)  energii użytkowej (nikt nie ocieplał domów), teraz buduje się poniżej 120 kWh/(m2·rok)  . A jak ktoś jest mądry, to poniżej 60 kWh/(m2·rok) .
Jak mi ktoś pisze, że chce palić węglem w nowym domu, bo w starym domu jego rodziców gaz wychodzi drogo, to co można sobie pomysleć o takiej logice?
jedynie:
 :bash: 

_Przekonaj mnie konkretnymi wyliczeniami że grzanie tylko prądem wyjdzie mi taniej_

Dołóż jeszcze 10 cm na ścianie, polikwiduj mostki, odlicz powierzchnię, którą teraz zajmuje ci kotłownia i policz sobie zapotrzebowanie na energię.

Cały czas mówię o nowo budowanych domach - bardzo dobrze ocieplomych (koszt ocieplenia jest niższy niz budowa kotłowni).
Na forum są domy grzane prądem, gdzie rocznie płaci sie ok. 2000 zł za ogrzewanie (do tego dodaj oszczędności podczas samej budowy domu)

----------


## Elfir

A już pomijam wygodę - w sezonie zimowych wyjechać na 2 tygodnie na narty i nie martwić się kto zasypie piec, wyczyści popielnik.

----------


## imrahil

> -dlaczego dom ogrzewany prądem ma być lepiej ocieplony niż ten ogrzewany węglem?


bo dużo zostaje z systemu ogrzewania. komin z klinkierem, obróbkami i robocizną (5 tys. zł), kilka metrów na kocioł i skład opału (5 m2 = 10 tys. zł), kocioł ekogroszkowy (7 tys. zł). w sumie to jest 22 tys. zł na ocieplenie i lepsze okna. koszt systemu na prąd = maksymalnie 2 tys. zł (grzałka, zbiornik). dodatkowo maleje obciążenie cieplne domu, a co za tym idzie trzeba np. mniej rury na podłogówkę, a w przyszłości znacznie niższy będzie np. koszt instalacji pompy ciepła




> -dlaczego wodę latem trzeba grzać prądem  solarami lub gazem?


 bo wygodniej, czyściej i często taniej (spada drastycznie sprawność kotła przy niskim obciążeniu)




> -skoro to takie oszczędne to dlaczego ponad 90% budujących wybiera inne rozwiązania?


bo nie wiedzą, że można inaczej

----------


## Amelia 2

> Amelia - głównie dlatego, że nie ma tak małych pieców, które nadają się do ogrzewania bardzo ciepłych domów. Piec ma pewną minimalną moc, poniżej której juz nie zejdziesz. Nie da się go wygasić na pół godziny, kiedy stanie się zbyt ciepło. Trzeba nadmiar ciepła usuwac poprzez otwarcie okien a to nie jest ekonomiczne.
> A w kwestii ciepłej wody - masz piec węglowy o mocy potrzebnej do ogrzania domu zimą, to jak go rozpalisz latem do podgrzania tylko wody do mycia, to z miejsca masz ukrop - a co z resztą energii? 
> Dlatego chyba wiekszośc znanych mi węglowców latem ogrzewa wodę innymi źródłami ciepła, bo rozpalanie pieca w upały nie jest wygodne.


jest coś takiego jak *sterownik* i to on włącza piec gdy temperatura spadnie a wyłącza gdy osiągnie żądaną, a latem kieruje ciepło jedynie na zasobnik wody :big grin:  widzę że krytykując innych sama niezbyt dobrze się orientujesz...

każdy budujący, a przynajmniej większość rozważa wszystkie opcje i na pewno nie są to bezmózgi nie wiedzący że można inaczej...

----------


## Elfir

> jest coś takiego jak *sterownik* i to on włącza piec gdy temperatura spadnie a wyłącza gdy osiągnie żądaną, a latem kieruje ciepło jedynie na zasobnik wody, widzę że krytykując innych sama niezbyt dobrze się orientujesz...


Sterownik owszem, reguluje ale tylko w zakresie mocy pieca.
Nie wyczaruje nagle niższej mocy np. 3kW
Wygaszenie pieca to też nie jest nagłe zaprzestanie podawania energii, tylko stopniowe.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Na forum są domy grzane prądem, gdzie rocznie płaci się ok. 2000 zł za ogrzewanie (do tego dodaj oszczędności podczas samej budowy domu)


to i tak drożej niż u mnie chociaż  jest to dom standardowo ocieplony i z mostkami termicznymi., czyli taniej budowany..

----------


## Amelia 2

> Sterownik owszem, reguluje ale tylko w zakresie mocy pieca.
> Nie wyczaruje nagle niższej mocy np. 3kW
> Wygaszenie pieca to też nie jest nagłe zaprzestanie podawania energii, tylko stopniowe.


widzę że o innych piecach mówimy, mojego wcale nie muszę  wygaszać...

----------


## imrahil

> widzę że o innych piecach mówimy, mojego wcale nie muszę  wygaszać...


tylko zostaje przyduszony, jest niska temperatura, nie dopala się wszystko jak trzeba i mamy taki piękny smog wokół  :sad:

----------


## PeZet

Nie pieca, tylko kotła, jeśli mówimy o grzaniu wody.
Do kotła podłącza się zasobnik buforowy, który ma odbierać nadwyżki ciepła, a potem, powoluśku, pomaluśku, wedle potrzeby system ogrzewania chaty tym zgromadzonym w zasobniku (buforze, akumulatorze) ciepłem pasie się i oddaje je do domu, ogrzewając go. Najlepiej za pośrednictwem podłogówki.

----------


## Amelia 2

> tylko zostaje przyduszony, jest niska temperatura, nie dopala się wszystko jak trzeba i mamy taki piękny smog wokół


i tu się mylisz, akurat się dopala dokładnie :yes:  w czuwaniu pobiera malusieńkie dawki węgla, co kilkadziesiąt sekund delikatnie przedmuchuje, na piecu 40st, podłogówka chodzi i wystarczająco grzeje :smile:  a popiołu jest tyle co kot napłakał
gdy nie ma nikogo w domu i nie potrzeba grzać wody to przy obecnych dodatnich temperaturach  nawet 3 tygodnie przechodzi na jednym załadunku utrzymując zadaną temperaturę! 
ta dyskusja chyba nie ma sensu, wy jesteście teoretykami a ja opieram się na doświadczeniu z czterech lat :wink:

----------


## tomekwa

Amelio mam piec na ekogroszek (wybajerzony, z dobrym sterownikiem itp., też przełączam go na tryb: lato) i też w okresie letnim przełączałem 2 sezony na prąd. W tym sezonie spróbowałem palić ale w kolejnym chyba znowu będzie prąd. Ponieważ, moim zdaniem, nie da się tak zoptymalizować pracy kotła na ekogroszek aby bez szkody dla niego samego, grzać wyłącznie CWU.

----------


## Amelia 2

*tomekwa* nie jestem fachowcem więc pytałam w serwisie i nie widzieli problemu.
a tak szczerze to najtaniej wychodzi mi grzanie wody przy paleniu drewnem -ustawienie na tryb letni, jeden załadunek drewna, pół godziny i woda gorąca :yes:  oczywiście w piecu duo no i po konsultacji z serwisem...
bo drewna u mnie mnogo :big grin:

----------


## compi

> *tomekwa* nie jestem fachowcem więc pytałam w serwisie i nie widzieli problemu.
> a tak szczerze to najtaniej wychodzi mi grzanie wody przy paleniu drewnem -ustawienie na tryb letni, jeden załadunek drewna, pół godziny i woda gorąca oczywiście w piecu duo no i po konsultacji z serwisem...
> bo drewna u mnie mnogo


Przecież pisałaś: "widzę że o innych piecach mówimy, mojego wcale nie muszę wygaszać...". Na drewnie nie gaśnie? Napisz ile kosztował taki fajny kocioł. Będzie można zweryfikować matematycznie czy faktycznie inwestycja była opłacalna wliczając w to kotłownię i komin. Napisz jeszcze jak wygląda załadunek węgla do składziku. Czy macie wrzutnię czy w woreczkach trzeba nosić?

----------


## forgetit

> na piecu 40st


I taką temperaturę podali serwisanci?
A co na to instrukcja obsługi i gwarancja na piec?
Z tego co wiem to defro ma wpisana minimalna temperaturę 55st, a zalecaną 65?

----------


## surgi22

Przy takich pogodach jak wczoraj czy dziś można wyczuć i zobaczyć  z daleka ,,ekogroszkowców'' i innych palaczy :sad:

----------


## namira

> *tomekwa* nie jestem fachowcem więc pytałam w serwisie i nie widzieli problemu.
> a tak szczerze to najtaniej wychodzi mi grzanie wody przy paleniu drewnem -ustawienie na tryb letni, jeden załadunek drewna, pół godziny i woda gorąca oczywiście w piecu duo no i po konsultacji z serwisem...
> bo drewna u mnie mnogo


Ja wlaśnie drewnem ogrzewam dom - pod względem kosztów nic tego nie przebije,mamy dostęp do taniego drewna,własny sprzęt,transport,na początku musialam się wszystkiego uczyć ( w bloku miałam komfortowy i bezobsługowy system grzewczy a jednak bardzo świadomie porzuciłam ten komfort,)teraz to palenie dla mnie pikuś,ale nie ukrywam trochę zachodu przy tym jest,ale tym zajmuje się mąż i jego pracownicy.Nawet gdybym wybrała inny system grzewczy to pomieszczenie w którym stoi piec i tak by pozostalo,być może spełnialo by trochę inną funkcję,ale na pewno by było,moglabym sie zastanowić nad kominem,ale pewnie też by był,zawsze łatwiej przejsć z mojego systemu ogrzewania na inny niż odwrotnie.Czytając różne dzienniki budowy nie trafiłam na taki w którym inwestor wyrzuca kotłownię z projektu,najwyżej to pomieszczenie inaczej nazywa i inne jest jego przeznaczenie ale koszty budowy  są poniesione.

----------


## Kejt_R

Elfir, no to tylko się cieszyć. Ja jestem naprawdę bardzo cierpliwa i spokojna, ale już podczas projektowania miałam schody. Niektórym ludziom się nie chce pracować, albo nabiorą tyle zleceń, że potem dziergają jak popadnie, żeby się wyrobić. Jak już się udało w końcu po 9 miesiącach zebrać projekt do kupy, to w starostwie sobie leżał z półtora miesiąca w kącie, chwilę przed terminem ustawowych 65 dni dostałam pierwsze pisemko. Wizyt zaliczyłam u pani 6, w tym jedną z projektantką. Jedno zaświadczenie chciała takie, że nikt o tym nie słyszał, aż dyrektor z Zarządu Dróg sam się pofatygował zadzwonić do pani, żeby się uprzejmie odczepiła. Za każdą poprawką zrobioną według jej wytycznych wyznaczała kolejną wizytę, bardzo towarzyska kobieta  :big grin: 
A to dopiero część wstępna budowy. Jeśli się na takich ludzi trafi podczas budowania, to w ogóle masakra, bo trudno to potem odkręcić.

----------


## Kejt_R

Ze dwie strony o piecach, kurde!

----------


## cormac

> ?..... Jak już się udało w końcu po 9 miesiącach zebrać projekt do kupy, to w starostwie sobie leżał z półtora miesiąca w kącie, chwilę przed terminem ustawowych 65 dni dostałam pierwsze pisemko. Wizyt zaliczyłam u pani 6, w tym jedną z projektantką. Jedno zaświadczenie chciała takie, że nikt o tym nie słyszał, aż dyrektor z Zarządu Dróg sam się pofatygował zadzwonić do pani, żeby się uprzejmie odczepiła. Za każdą poprawką zrobioną według jej wytycznych wyznaczała kolejną wizytę, bardzo towarzyska kobieta .....


Czyżby Kartuzy? To jest wlaśnie standard w tym urzędzie, nie kryją sie nawet z tym , że po zlożeniu projektu przez pierwsze 6  tygodni nikt się nim nie zajmuje, a w ostatnim tygodniu inwestor dostaje calą listę z brakami do uzupełnienia i ma na to dosłownie kilka dni.

----------


## BARTG60

> ta dyskusja chyba nie ma sensu, wy jesteście teoretykami a ja opieram się na doświadczeniu z czterech lat


No jasne że nie ma sensu, skoro grzanie prądem jest "prawie" tak samo tanie jak węglem to o czym tu dyskutować?
To tylko kwestia gustu w takim razie hehe....

----------


## compi

> Ze dwie strony o piecach, kurde!


 To  zależy jaką masz ustawioną ilość wyświetlanych postów. U mnie na poprzedniej stronie, tak w środku, Bartek-Kuc napisał że nienawidzi palić w piecu. Dyskusja się zawęziła do tematu nie o piecach, a o wyborach dotyczących tego czy szuflujesz czy siedzisz i odpoczywasz. Elfir wyjaśniła już, że można rozwiązać system grzewczy w inny, tańszy sposób, a zaoszczędzone pieniądze włożyć w cieplejsze opakowanie domku. Bilans wychodzi zbliżony, jedynie trzeba przełamać stereotypy. W Duonie można było i można dzisiaj podpisać umowę na dwa lata i od grudnia cieszyć się w drugiej taryfie w godzinach 22-06 i 13-15 energią za 0,00zł za KWh. Potem energia jest zawsze tańsza niż dotychczasowego operatora. Podpisując miesiąc temu papiery od grudnia można byłoby już korzystać.

----------


## fotohobby

> .Czytając różne dzienniki budowy nie trafiłam na taki w którym inwestor wyrzuca kotłownię z projektu,najwyżej to pomieszczenie inaczej nazywa i inne jest jego przeznaczenie ale koszty budowy  są poniesione.


Tylko, widzisz - jeśli miałbym kotłownię węglową, to może pralkę tam wsadze, ale suszyć prania zbytnio się tam nie da. Wiec trzeba szukać innego pomoeszczenia.
Majac kocioł weglowy za bardzo w tym pomieszczniu pokoju typu "hobby" nie urządzę - muszę budować  kolejne.
Kociol gazowy, pompa ciepła w tym nie przeszkadza, stad wlicza sie oczszędnośc na metrach kwadratowych.

----------


## namira

Bardzo wątpię żeby ktoś wstawiał pralkę do kotłowni węglowej,dla pralki nie potrzeba szukać innego dodatkowego pomieszczenia - może stać w łazience,chyba,że ty ,fotohobby jesteś z tych co to za wszelką cenę próbują ukryć pralkę,u mnie stoi w rogu górnej,dużej łazienki z ktorej korzystają tylko domownicy (dla gości jest na dole łazienka z prysznicem) i to jest właściwe miejsce dla pralki,nikogo nie dziwi widok pralki w łazience,Kotlownie gazowe to klitki 2-4 m,słabo widzę tam pokój hobby,już predzej suszarnię.W mojej kotłowni oprócz pieca jest siedzisko,szafki,legowiska naszych psów i kosz z drewnem,podczas mrozów nocują tam nasze psy.Mamy duży garaż wolnostojący -priorytet i hobby mojego męża.

----------


## surgi22

Sprawa jest prosta - masz czas i nie masz za dużo kasy - bawisz się w palacza - grzejesz węglem czy drewnem ,   nie masz czasu na bycie palaczem i nie przeraża cię 1000 czy 2000 PLN więcej w skali roku za bezobsługowe ogrzewanie domu - grzejesz - gazem, prądem, PC  ( co wybrałeś ).

----------


## Elfir

> to i tak drożej niż u mnie chociaż  jest to dom standardowo ocieplony i z mostkami termicznymi., czyli taniej budowany..


Ale koszt budowy domu grzanego kablami jest o conajmniej 12 tyś niższy (a zakładam, ze o jakies 25 tyś w rzeczywistości), co udowodniliśmy z imrahilem powyżej. Czyli dodaj zyski z tych 12 tyś (co najmniej taka kwota) - chociażby w lokacie czy niższych odstetkach od kredytu.

Dlatego uważam, że Polacy nie potrafią liczyć.




> i, na piecu 40st, podłogówka chodzi i wystarczająco grzeje


Mówiliśmy o podgrzewaniu wody latem...




> to jest właściwe miejsce dla pralki,nikogo nie dziwi widok pralki w łazience


Dla elektryka to herezja  :big grin: 




> Sprawa jest prosta - masz czas i nie masz za dużo kasy - bawisz się w palacza - grzejesz węglem czy drewnem ,   nie masz czasu na bycie palaczem i nie przeraża cię 1000 czy 2000 PLN więcej w skali roku za bezobsługowe ogrzewanie domu - grzejesz - gazem, prądem, PC  ( co wybrałeś ).


Ale nie przeraza cię ta setka miesięcznie kredytu więcej na budowę droższego domu (co, komin, kotłownia)?

----------


## BARTG60

Ludzie o co wy się sprzeczacie? że jeden będzie suszył pranie w kotłowni a drugi nie? (do tego służy pralnio-suszarnia a latem podwórko lub dla tego co ma $ pralnia w galeri)) że jeden będzie raz na tydzień czyścił piec a drugi za to zapłaci większym rachunkiem? Że jeden potrafi liczyć a drugi nie? (PKW do dzisiaj nie potrafi zliczyć naszych głosów)  :big lol:  wszysttkie te wasze argumenty są o kant dupy rozbić !!! A wiecie dlaczego? Bo jesteśmy społeczeństwem biednym. Zapominacie że w Polsce nie ma klasy śreniej, są bieni albo tacy którym się wydaje przez co mają inne potrzeby. Jedynie mały procent to ludzie z konkretnymi pieniędzmi ale ich na tym forum nie ma bo nie mają czasu na takie duperele, czy palić guano a może prądem? .  :popcorn:

----------


## fotohobby

> Bardzo wątpię żeby ktoś wstawiał pralkę do kotłowni węglowej,dla pralki nie potrzeba szukać innego dodatkowego pomieszczenia - może stać w łazience,chyba,że ty ,fotohobby jesteś z tych co to za wszelką cenę próbują ukryć pralkę,u mnie stoi w rogu górnej,dużej łazienki z ktorej korzystają tylko domownicy (dla gości jest na dole łazienka z prysznicem) i to jest właściwe miejsce dla pralki,nikogo nie dziwi widok pralki w łazience,Kotlownie gazowe to klitki 2-4 m,słabo widzę tam pokój hobby,już predzej suszarnię.W mojej kotłowni oprócz pieca jest siedzisko,szafki,legowiska naszych psów i kosz z drewnem,podczas mrozów nocują tam nasze psy.Mamy duży garaż wolnostojący -priorytet i hobby mojego męża.



Jak dla mnie pralka słabo wygląda w lazience. 
Co do hobby - ja mam do dyspozycji 10m2 i tyle wystarcza. Warunek - musi byc tam czysto.
Jeśli byłby węgiel, musiałbym projektować dodatkowe pomieszczenie.

----------


## BARTG60

> Jak dla mnie pralka słabo wygląda w lazience. 
> Co do hobby - ja mam do dyspozycji 10m2 i tyle wystarcza. Warunek - musi byc tam czysto.
> Jeśli byłby węgiel, musiałbym projektować dodatkowe pomieszczenie.


No pralka słabo wygląda w łazięce dlatego u nas jest pralnia.
Jednak ja mam takie hobby że te Twoje marne "czyste" 10 metrów by nie wystarczyło, musiałbym robić dobudówkę za kolejne tysiące.

Kumasz ziom?  :rotfl:  :big lol:

----------


## namira

> Ludzie o co wy się sprzeczacie? że jeden będzie suszył pranie w kotłowni a drugi nie? (do tego służy pralnio-suszarnia a latem podwórko lub dla tego co ma $ pralnia w galeri)) że jeden będzie raz na tydzień czyścił piec a drugi za to zapłaci większym rachunkiem? Że jeden potrafi liczyć a drugi nie? (PKW do dzisiaj nie potrafi zliczyć naszych głosów)  wszysttkie te wasze argumenty są o kant dupy rozbić !!! A wiecie dlaczego? Bo jesteśmy społeczeństwem biednym. Zapominacie że w Polsce nie ma klasy śreniej, są bieni albo tacy którym się wydaje przez co mają inne potrzeby. Jedynie mały procent to ludzie z konkretnymi pieniędzmi ale ich na tym forum nie ma bo nie mają czasu na takie duperele, czy palić guano a może prądem? .


Powiedz to tym,którzy wybudowali pierwszy dom w życiu i stali się alfą i omegą budowania,ogrzewania,urządzania i tylko ich wybór jest właściwy,każdy kto ma inaczej jest wyśmiewany,wyzywany od zacofanych ,a przecież każdy buduje dla siebie i za swoje pieniądze,nawet jeśli są to pieniądze z kredytu,to kazdy sam spłaca swój kredyt,nie rozumiem troski innych o spłatę mojego kredytu.Nie zgadzam się z tym,że Polacy nie potrafią liczyć (pomijam tu ostatnie wybory,ciagle nie ma oficjalnych wyników,wychodzi na to,że nie ma to jak ręczna robota )zeby zbudować dom trzeba mieć pieniadze,nikt z zasiłku domu nie buduje,marzeniami i najlepszymi nawet chęciami domu  się nie postawi,czego najlepszym przykladem jest założyciel tego wątku.

----------


## Elfir

namira - jeśli ktoś sie skarży, że musi palić w piecu to chyba jednak wybór systemu ogrzewania nie był właściwy?

A myślenie, że węgiel wychodzi zawsze najtaniej jest po prostu błędne z założenia. 

I teraz przychodzi na forum nowa osoba, która myśli o tym jaki projekt wybrać, jaki system grzewczy wybrać i ma nadal powielać schematy i być potem niezadowolona z domu? 
Nie uważasz, że ten wątek powstał, bo założyciel jednak za mało czytał, za mało liczył, za bardzo poszedł z założeniem "wszyscy tak robią, więc będzie dobrze"?

----------


## Kejt_R

> Czyżby Kartuzy? To jest wlaśnie standard w tym urzędzie, nie kryją sie nawet z tym , że po zlożeniu projektu przez pierwsze 6  tygodni nikt się nim nie zajmuje, a w ostatnim tygodniu inwestor dostaje calą listę z brakami do uzupełnienia i ma na to dosłownie kilka dni.


Bingo! Zero przyzwoitości, biurwy jak za komuny dosłownie.

----------


## surgi22

> namira - jeśli ktoś sie skarży, że musi palić w piecu to chyba jednak wybór systemu ogrzewania nie był właściwy?
> 
> A myślenie, że węgiel wychodzi zawsze najtaniej jest po prostu błędne z założenia. 
> 
> I teraz przychodzi na forum nowa osoba, która myśli o tym jaki projekt wybrać, jaki system grzewczy wybrać i ma nadal powielać schematy i być potem niezadowolona z domu? 
> Nie uważasz, że ten wątek powstał, bo założyciel jednak za mało czytał, za mało liczył, za bardzo poszedł z założeniem "wszyscy tak robią, więc będzie dobrze"?


To nie jest takie proste jak piszesz . Sam nie jestem zwolennikiem palenia węglem ani drewnem , zdecydowanie wolę mniej obsługową instalację. Ale nie potępiam w czambuł kogoś kto ma inne zdanie.

----------


## Kejt_R

Ja jeszcze w sprawie ogrzewania tak dla równowagi. Nie zawsze da się poczynić takie oszczędności w budowie domu, gdy chce się go nawet ogrzewać prądem. Na przykład kominek eliminuje oszczędności na kominie. Nawet gdybym liczyła każdy grosik, chciałabym mieć kominek w domu. Można wtedy spojrzeć na budowę i projektowany system grzewczy inaczej - jest komin, to trzeba go wykorzystać. Poza tym niektórzy ogrzewają domy drewnem i pelletami, nie musi to być węgiel. I jeszcze głos w sprawie brudu w kotłowni z piecem na ekogroszek - celowo się ostatnio rozglądałam u znajomych i  syfu nie stwierdziłam. Testu białej rękawicy nie robiłam, ale na oko wygląda to ok (wzrok mam całkiem dobry). Co do gazu, mam teraz ogrzewanie gazowe i wcale  takie tanie nie jest, do tego gaz zasyfia mieszkanie tłustym osadem i bywa chrzczony zimą, co widać podczas gotowania na gazie. 
Generalnie jestem za tym, żeby każdy sobie wybrał co chce, byle świadomie. Aby uniknąć różnych niespodzianek zachęcam świeżych inwestorów do co najmniej rocznego czytania tego forum i wyciągania *WŁASNYCH* wniosków.

----------


## Elfir

> To nie jest takie proste jak piszesz . Sam nie jestem zwolennikiem palenia węglem ani drewnem , zdecydowanie wolę mniej obsługową instalację. Ale nie potępiam w czambuł kogoś kto ma inne zdanie.



A gdzie widzisz potepienie?
Zwykłe stwierdzenie faktu. 
Ja sama w swoim dzienniku przyznałam się, że najprawdpodobniej instalacja gazu była bez sensu u mnie - przepłaciłam, bo nie policzyłam dokładnie, bo otoczenie straszyło wysokimi rachunkami. I tak dobrze, że jest gaz, bo mąż, pod naciskiem teściów, chciał robić piwnicę i piec na węgiel.
A teraz widzę, że najmniejszy piec gazowy na rynku mi taktuje, czyli jest za mocny (chociaż wszyscy straszyli, że jest za słaby - ale to akurat policzyłam, bo umiałam). 
Mogłam zrobić nadmuch, zamiast płytek za 80 zł/m2, dac panele lub mozaikę przemysłową za 50 zł/m2 (chociaż akurat płytki kocham za bezobsługowość)

Na swoim doświadczeniu staram się teraz, by nowo budujący naprawdę przemyśleli wszytsko ZANIM wybiorą projekt.
Swoje dochody, realnośc pracy, potrzeby mieszkaniowe - i system grzewczy.

Wcale nie uważam, że prąd jest jakimś lekiem na całe zło, bo sa sytuacje (np. domy nieenergooszczędne, adaptacje starych domów, zabytkowe domy, których nie można ocieplać od zewnątrz) w których i tak inwestor nie ma wyjścia. Ale prąd jest też bezsensownym straszakiem nowych inwestorów, którym się wydaje, że będą płacić miesięcznie po 10 tyś., więc wolą wziąć ten większy kredyt i wybudować większy dom, bo uwzględniający pomieszczenie kotłowni i składu węgla, zamiast dołożyć 2 tyś i zrobić grubsze ocieplenie.

***
BTW. Arturo twierdzi, że PC gruntową jest w stanie znaleźć poniżej 27 tyś. (z odwiertami). PC  jest droga, ale ma wielkosć lodówki - wejdzie do szafy  w większym wiatrołapie. 
I teraz - koszt budowy kotłowni + komin + zmiana wysokotemperaturowego systemu na niskotemperaturową podłogówkę + kocioł - czy to nie będzie 27 tyś?
Czyli w tej samej cenie ma się bezobslugowy system grzewczy.
To tyle, jesli chodzi o stwierdzenie "nie stać mnie na pc". Nie stać, jak się już wybuduje wszytsko pod kocioł węglowy i nagle przyjdzie do głowy zmienić system. Ale jeśli ktoś o tym mysli od początku, to stać i na PC, i na węgiel (rzecz jasna albo-albo).




> I jeszcze głos w sprawie brudu w kotłowni z piecem na ekogroszek - celowo się ostatnio rozglądałam u znajomych i  syfu nie stwierdziłam. Testu białej rękawicy nie robiłam, ale na oko wygląda to ok (wzrok mam całkiem dobry). Co do gazu, mam teraz ogrzewanie gazowe i wcale  takie tanie nie jest, do tego gaz zasyfia mieszkanie tłustym osadem i bywa chrzczony zimą, co widać podczas gotowania na gazie.


Klient, któremu robię ogród, zbudował dom z piwnicą, bo wybrał ekogroszek - twierdzi, że pomimo różnicy poziomów i zamknietych drzwi unosi się pył w domu (tak go zrozumiałam, gdy pytałam, czy nie taniej było kotłownię dostawic z boku domu, bo było miejsce).

Gaz - ja z własnego doświadczenia w bloku wiedziałam, że OTWARTE palenisko gazu wydziela tłusty osad i w kuchni teraz mam indukcję (cudowne urządzenie).
Za to piec kondensacyjny ma komorę zamkniętą - płomień i produkty spalania nie mają kontaktu ze środowiskiem domu.

----------


## compi

Ja z kolei byłem w na prawdę dużym domu, gdzie po kilku latach zdecydowano się na postawienie dodatkowej ścianki z drzwiami uzupełnionymi w specjalną listwę szczotkową, tylko po to, aby wyeliminować kurz unoszący się konwekcyjnie z okolic ciepłej kotłowni. W innym o wiele mniejszym do dźwięków podajnika i strzelającego w nim węgla trzeba po prostu przywyknąć. Żeby nie wyjść na świętego przyznam, że palę teraz w kominku z DGP, a po przyjściu mrozów odpalam kocioł olejowy. Bilans mam na poziomie kosztów utrzymania spółdzielczego mieszkania.

----------


## Kejt_R

Elfir,różnie to z tymi wyborami bywa. Nasz znajomy, wieloletni pracownik dostawcy prądu, zdecydował się w małym nowym domu na ogrzewanie gazowe wspomagane solarami. Przyszła pierwsza jesień,w piwnicy stoi już piec na wszystko i pali drewnem (piec bez podajnika). Niby przemyślał wszystko, ale...
Jak przyszło do kupowania pieca kondensacyjnego za kilka ładnych tysi, to wybrał wariant tańszy, pewnie ma dostęp do taniego drewna. 
Trzeba brać pod uwagę również takie czynniki, jak uzależnianie się od jednego dostawcy energii. Lepiej mieć jakieś możliwości manewru, trochę elastyczności. Niektórzy chronicznie nie znoszą być zależni, robią wtedy własne oczyszczalnie, solary, studnie, piece itd.

----------


## Elfir

akurat w prądzie mozna być wybrac dostawcę  :smile: 
Gorzej z gazem. Ale łatwo przełączać między gazem-prądem a PC w razie naglącej potrzeby.

Piec kondensacyjny Juners Cerapur Smart kosztuje ok. 4 tyś - tyle, co piec na drewno.

W jego przypadku to chyba jedynie dostęp do prawie darmowego drewna spowodował zmianę?

Chociaż coś mi tu nie pasuje:
- większośc pracowników ENEA jedzie na prądzie, bo najtaniej (specjalna taryfa pracownicza) - chyba, że inni operatorzy nie mają?
- mały dom który miał być grzany kotłem kondensacyjnym ma zwykle reku, by nie trzeba było budowac komina - skąd wentylacja grawitacyjna?
- piwnica? To chyba nie jest mały dom (pow. całkowita)
- może oszczędzał na ociepleniu i ma 10 cm na ścianach i 5 cm w podłodze?

Czy to nie jest tak, że wybudował przeciętnej wielkości dom, nieenergooszczędny, ze sporą powierzchnią gospodarczą i myślał, że gazem to wyjdzie tanio?
Ale gdyby nie robił piwnicy tylko nadwyżkę przeznaczył na dobre ocieplenie, to o drewnie nawet by nie pomyslał (poza kominkiem)

----------


## surgi22

A po co komu kominek ?? :Confused:

----------


## cormac

> A po co komu kominek ??


Dodatek do czerwonego wina.

----------


## Elfir

> A po co komu kominek ??


Dla wielu ludzi dom od mieszkania wlaśnie różni posiadanie kominka. No lubią i tyle.
Ja stwierdziłam, że jednak nie będę lubić jego czyszczenia  :smile: 
Ale w kominku pali sie gdy się chce, a w piecu kiedy musi.

----------


## surgi22

Wiem , wiem Polacy są miłośnikami kominków, jak mówię znajomym że nie mam to pełne zdziwienie - jak to tak bez kominka ?  To jak ,,dworek'' bez kolumienek na ganku  :roll eyes:

----------


## Elfir

surgi - hmm.. tylko Polacy?
Bo kominki to ja widuję w wiekszości wnętrz anglosaskich. Gdyby nie ichniejsze przepisy zakaazujące palić drewnem w miastach, toby nie przerabiali na gazowe i elektryczne. Albo nie stawiali biokominków
Za to amerykańskie wielkie domy mają albo kominki gazowe albo otwarte paleniska na drewno:



U Holendrów i Belgów w nowych domach widuję raczej tylko biokominki.

Widuję - przeglądając wnętrza na google, a nie w sensie wszytskich domów jakie się urządza i buduje.

----------


## Arturo72

> BTW. Arturo twierdzi, że PC gruntową jest w stanie znaleźć poniżej 27 tyś. (z odwiertami). .


I znowu najgorszy Arturo,spoko przywykłem  :wink: 
Arturo twierdzi,że gruntowa dzisiaj przy znacznie lepszych parametrach powietrznych niż kiedyś to tylko dla maniaków i słabo jarzących   :smile: 
Dobrą powietrzną do domu ok.200m2 można kupic już za max.20tys.zł a więc po co gruntowa ?
Jesli ktoś się jednak uprze na gruntową to:
http://www.ghs-polska.pl/najlepsze-promocje/ekonomiczna-instalacja.html
I mamy 27tys.zł ale wg mnie bezsens.

 A przy okazji moja "kotłownia" czy może pralnio-suszarnia gdzie miał w projekcie stać kocioł na ekogroszek( adaptacja wyrzuciła go z domu wraz z kominem) ....



I druga ściana "kotłowni"(jednak pompa jest znacznie mniejsza od lodówki,ta po lewej,na ścianie  :wink:  ):


Kaj tam dać wungiel,który do wsi przywieźli ????  :wink: 


A w temacie,ja swój dom po dwóch latach mieszkania nawidzę tak,że nie wiem co  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

To że prawie wszyscy mają kominki to mam wrażenie że w połowie przypadków tzw. owczy pęd - sąsiad, znajomy ma - mam i ja.  Połowa moich znajomych posiadających kominki pali w nich 1-2 razy do roku ale co tam każdy ma jak lubi.

----------


## agagrusz

Czytam ten wątek i tak się zastanawiam cały czas czy można nienawidzić swojego domu? Przecież sami wybraliśmy działkę, projekt, materiały, wykończony jest tak, jak chcieliśmy - z grubsza przynajmniej. Jasne, na pewno jest kilka rzeczy, które by się zrobiło inaczej, ale żeby od razy nienawidzić? No nie wiem, za dużo w tym dramatyzmu jak dla mnie.... 
Ogrzewanie piecem na węgiel czy kominek przecież też wybieramy świadomie, tak? Przecież chyba nie jest tak, że ktoś kupuje piec na węgiel, a potem dramat, bo trzeba węgiel ładować, a wcześniej się o tym nie myślało. A jeśli tak jest, w co trudno mi uwierzyć, to wg mnie temat budowy został kompletnie nieprzemyślany.
Poza tym, jeśli jakimś cudem znienawidziłabym mój dom, to robiłabym wszystko, żeby się z niego wyprowadzić - jakoś nie widzę opcji mieszkania w znienawidzonym miejscu - tak mi się wydaje.... 
surgi22 co do kominka - temat wałkowany na forum już nieraz. Ile osób tyle opinii, nie chcesz, nie masz - proste  :smile:  Ważne, żeby temat przemyśleć PRZED, a nie po fakcie zakładać temat w stylu "nienawidzę mojego kominka". Lub odwrotnie  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## compi

> To że prawie wszyscy mają kominki to mam wrażenie że w połowie przypadków tzw. owczy pęd - sąsiad, znajomy ma - mam i ja.  Połowa moich znajomych posiadających kominki pali w nich 1-2 razy do roku ale co tam każdy ma jak lubi.


Ja nieraz pisząc o tym że mam kominek słyszałem że sobie kotłownią robię w salonie, więc zawsze można coś kominkarzowi zarzucić. Mój pies mający w domu spore prawa bardziej brudzi niż my paląc w kominku i jest to mit. Wybraliśmy model szeroki, gdzie opróżnianie z popiołu odbywa się raz na tydzień.  Zimą po spacerach lub po powrocie do domu kolejka się tworzy, żeby tyłki podgrzać, hehe. Moje panie to zmarźlaki i była to bardzo dobra decyzja. Nasi goście też wyrażają chyba owczy pęd, bo praktycznie wszyscy są tym elementem domu zachwyceni. Jednak przyznam że dla kogoś kto ma mało czasu, może być to kłopotliwe. Przygotowanie rozpałki, układanie przywiezionego drewna i w końcu inwestycja w drewutnię to może być już wyzwanie. Reszty mankamentów nie widzę.

----------


## compi

> Czytam ten wątek i tak się zastanawiam cały czas czy można nienawidzić swojego domu? ....


W momencie gdy rozczarowanie domem przeważa nad radością z jego posiadania to jest to już chyba stan krytyczny.

----------


## jajmar

> Czytam ten wątek i tak się zastanawiam cały czas czy można nienawidzić swojego domu? Przecież sami wybraliśmy działkę, projekt, materiały, wykończony jest tak, jak chcieliśmy - z grubsza przynajmniej. Jasne, na pewno jest kilka rzeczy, które by się zrobiło inaczej, ale żeby od razy nienawidzić? No nie wiem, za dużo w tym dramatyzmu jak dla mnie.... 
> Ogrzewanie piecem na węgiel czy kominek przecież też wybieramy świadomie, tak? Przecież chyba nie jest tak, że ktoś kupuje piec na węgiel, a potem dramat, bo trzeba węgiel ładować, a wcześniej się o tym nie myślało. A jeśli tak jest, w co trudno mi uwierzyć, to wg mnie temat budowy został kompletnie nieprzemyślany.


W tym co piszesz popelniasz błąd. Z tego wątku wynika że sporo ludzi buduje nieświadomie. Robią kominek bo sąsiad ma , robia kocioł na węgiel i potem się dziwią że tam węgiel sam nie wchodzi itd. Ci którzy buduja bo wypada, Ci którzy naśladują kogoś i robią coć bo ktoś ma  sąsiad/teść/szwagier/ciotka/wujek  to potem jęczy że domu nienawidzi. 
Ludzie którzy budują świadomie od wyboru działki po ostania śrubkę nie mówią że nienawidzą domu.

----------


## מרכבה

Moja teściowa lubi tak pier.. a bo ludzie mają, a ludzie to .. srudzie .. ludzie za mnie będą mieszkać.
W większości ci "ludzie" nie zdają sobie nawet sprawy co mają,  no co mają .. w okolicy mają celglaki 
z oknami PCV, aby zaoszczędzić na wentylacji  :bash:  
Co mnie jacyś ludzie bez świadomości tego co zrobili obchodzą ! pójdą kupią piec za poradami "fachowca" zrobią elewację pod 
wpływem fachowca .. dosłownie jakiś kult partaczy jest u nas .. gdy ktoś już robi izolację, to jest niczym wyrocznia... co nawet nie policzy ile daje taka izolacja 
bo brak podstaw. Takie wyroki ferują niektórzy "fachowcy" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zelUtZZ1fVU a to już szczyt sknerstwa stosowanego 5cm izolacji .. jak dziadek żony mówił piątka by starczyła  :big lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ij6yOKeqFc bierze się za elewacje, a nawet nie rozróżnia współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła lambda od współczynnika przenikania ciepła U. :big lol: 

Tak jak tu ci partacze zrobili tą elewację to tylko gnać ! 

ja proponuję "fachowcowi" chodzić cały rok w sandałach i rybaczkach nawet przy -30 .. za to co zrobił  :bash:  :mad:  kompletny dyletant

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Tak jak tu ci partacze zrobili tą elewację to tylko gnać ! 
> 
> ja proponuję "fachowcowi" chodzić cały rok w sandałach i rybaczkach nawet przy -30 .. za to co zrobił  kompletny dyletant


Na wszystko są różne punkty widzenia. Jeden chce szybko machnąć  normalną chałupę 24cm bk+15-25cm styro i sobie zamieszkać ze świadomością, że za ogrzewanie się płaci. Inni wolą się na tym temacie doktoryzować i robić latami jakąś obleśną stodołę np. z bel słomy a potem po zamieszkaniu ewentualnym sprawdzać ile prądu "żre" im golarka  :wink:  
I zapewne oba te punkty widzenia mają swoich zwolenników,  a który ma ich wiecej to już nie oceniam.

----------


## artix1

> . Inni wolą się na tym temacie doktoryzować i robić latami jakąś obleśną stodołę np. z bel słomy a potem po zamieszkaniu ewentualnym sprawdzać ile prądu "żre" im golarka  I zapewne oba te punkty widzenia mają swoich zwolenników,  a który ma ich wiecej to już nie oceniam.


  :big grin:  uszczypnąłeś Merkawę. Jakby znaleźć złoty środek pomiędzy skrajnym eko ekstremizmem, a tradycyjnym budownictwem, to wyszedłby z pewnością fajny, energooszczedny domek  :smile: . Niewielu inwestorów zdecyduje sie na wklejenie w elewacje 10 szybowych pakietów tylko po to, żeby cyferki się zgadzały (bez złośliwości z mojej strony, stwierdzam fakt). Tak jak w przypadku kominka, kto co lubi  :smile:  . Co do ogrzewania, miał być cudowny eko-groszek, a będzie PC pw. W spadku po tradycji został mi niepotrzebny komin. Na razie zostanie ale jest na warunkowym  :tongue:  . Kominek był planowany od samego poczatku, wolnostojący, powietrze dostarczane z zewnątrz. Raz tworzy fajny klimat w zimowe wieczory, dwa, awaryjne ogrzewanie domu w razie braku prądu. Dlaczego nie? Coś mi się od życia należy  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> surgi - hmm.. tylko Polacy?Bo kominki to ja widuję w wiekszości wnętrz anglosaskich. .


 W skandynawskich domach też zazwyczaj jest kominek, niezbyt często obudowany, zazwyczaj wolnostojacy. Pomimo domów ogrzewanych PC gruntowymi lub p-p, także elektrycznie, domy mają kominy. Palą przy większych mrozach i okresach przejściowych. Idac przez osiedle domów nie czuje się smrodu znanego z naszego kraju (oprócz węgla palonego niskotemperaturowo jakieś śmieci itp.), powietrze jest czyściutkie, czasami tylko dolatuje zapach drewna palonego w kominku. Ech... kiedy się doczekamy u nas takich okoliczności przyrody.

----------


## surgi22

Może nasze wnuki to doczekają  :sad:

----------


## מרכבה

> Na wszystko są różne punkty widzenia. Jeden chce szybko machnąć normalną chałupę 24cm bk+15-25cm styro i sobie zamieszkać ze świadomością, że za ogrzewanie się płaci. Inni wolą się na tym temacie doktoryzować i robić latami jakąś obleśną stodołę np. z bel słomy a potem po zamieszkaniu ewentualnym sprawdzać ile prądu "żre" im golarka  
> I zapewne oba te punkty widzenia mają swoich zwolenników, a który ma ich wiecej to już nie oceniam.


 oj słabo śledzisz dziennik, słoma się na razie nie mieści, za mała powierzchnia działki, a rzut domu ma mieć max 135 m2, teraz ma 104... blisko 105.



> chałupę 24cm bk+15-25cm styro


 to Cie uratowało  :wink:  bo 


> Inni wolą się na tym temacie doktoryzować i robić latami jakąś obleśną stodołę


 bo w domyślę piłeś do mnie ..i do mojego dziennika  :sad:

----------


## Amelia 2

> I taką temperaturę podali serwisanci?
> A co na to instrukcja obsługi i gwarancja na piec?
> Z tego co wiem to defro ma wpisana minimalna temperaturę 55st, a zalecaną 65?


nie doczytałeś dokładnie - 40st to w czuwaniu, nie podczas pracy...

----------


## Amelia 2

> Przecież pisałaś: "widzę że o innych piecach mówimy, mojego wcale nie muszę wygaszać...". Na drewnie nie gaśnie? Napisz jeszcze jak wygląda załadunek węgla do składziku. Czy macie wrzutnię czy w woreczkach trzeba nosić?


*nie muszę* wygaszać gdy wybiorę opcję "tryb letni" na groszku, oczywiste jest że przy drewnie gaśnie :big grin:  ale nasza rodzina jest 2-osobowa więc i solary się nie opłacają i nie ma potrzeby ciągłego grzania wody przez 24 godziny, zwłaszcza przy zmywarce...
nie mam oddzielnego składziku, węgiel jest w garażu na 2 paletach, układany wysoko pod sufit przez chłopaków ze składu, którzy wjeżdżają samochodem dostawczym do środka,  
do pieca raz na 2 tygodnie syn chętnie wrzuci woreczki - oszczędza na siłowni :wink: 
po każdym załadunku myję mopem kotłownię i piec i jest tam czyściej niż w niejednym mieszkaniu :big tongue: 
obok w garażu mam białą umywalkę i jakoś nigdy nie zauważyłam pyłu węglowego na niej :ohmy:  na pewno bardzo pyli się przy tradycyjnym piecu i węglu luzem, wrzucanym łopatą ale nie przy workowanym groszku :no:

----------


## compi

> *nie muszę* wygaszać gdy wybiorę opcję "tryb letni" na groszku, oczywiste jest że przy drewnie gaśnie ale nasza rodzina jest 2-osobowa więc i solary się nie opłacają i nie ma potrzeby ciągłego grzania wody przez 24 godziny, zwłaszcza przy zmywarce...
> nie mam oddzielnego składziku, węgiel jest w garażu na 2 paletach, układany wysoko pod sufit przez chłopaków ze składu, którzy wjeżdżają samochodem dostawczym do środka,  
> do pieca raz na 2 tygodnie syn chętnie wrzuci woreczki - oszczędza na siłowni
> po każdym załadunku myję mopem kotłownię i piec i jest tam czyściej niż w niejednym mieszkaniu
> obok w garażu mam białą umywalkę i jakoś nigdy nie zauważyłam pyłu węglowego na niej na pewno bardzo pyli się przy tradycyjnym piecu i węglu luzem, wrzucanym łopatą ale nie przy workowanym groszku


Nie chcę sprowadzać tej dyskusji do formy sprzeczki i łapania za słowa, ale przedtem pisałaś, że sama oszczędzasz na siłowni i wrzucasz te worki raz na dwa tygodnie. Jeśli dodamy do tego dbanie o rozpałkę, czyszczenie, wynoszenie pakowanego w worki popiołu (najpierw musi się wygasić w jakimś metalowym pojemniku) to mamy pełny obraz i porównanie komfortu do bezobsługowego i tańszego systemu elektrycznego. Z opisu wynika, że dla 2-osobowej rodziny masz do opanowania, często samodzielnie, system grzewczy wymagający sporo zapału i możliwości. Potencjał pewnie tez masz, jednak wrzucenie do podajnika węgla z 20-kg worka wymaga już jako takiej siły. W dodatku jeszcze nie masz pyłu po tej robocie..... Ktoś, kto to wszystko czyta faktycznie może zacząć opacznie rozumieć słowa z tytułu tego wątku.

----------


## Amelia 2

*compi* już kilka razy obiecywałam sobie że zakończę bezsensowna dyskusję ale brak zrozumienia czytaczy znów mnie prowokuje... nigdzie nie napisałam że* ja* wrzucam worki, od tego mam młodego mężczyznę :yes:  i nie wrzuca, tylko *wkłada
*rozpałką są gazety i papierowe opakowania, jakich wiele się w domu gromadzi
dobrze ustawiony piec powoduje że popiołu z dobrej jakości węgla jest niewiele ( to też pisałam), mała węglareczka na tydzień, popiół stygnie sobie na dnie pieca
pyłu węglowego w garażu nie mam, a w kotłowni tyle co w mieszkaniu kurzu, a z tego jakoś nikt problemu nie robi, po prostu się sprząta albo nie -jak kto woli :big grin: 
nie twierdzę że nie chciałabym bezobsługowego ogrzewania ale wybrałam taki system  podejmując decyzję o budowie 7 lat temu, znając swoje możliwości finansowe gdy ceny były zupełnie inne niż teraz ale nie żałuję :smile:  
nadal nikt mnie nie przekonał że ogrzewanie elektryczne jest tańsze........

----------


## compi

> .... załadunek raz na 2 tygodnie (tu oszczędzam na ćwiczeniach w siłowni ) ....


Pisz w takim razie wyraźnie że "tu oszczędzam na ćwiczeniach SYNA w siłowni".

----------


## Kejt_R

Elfir, to mały 120 metrowy domek z poddaszem użytkowym bez garażu, wygląda jak z bajki. I pod tym wszystkim piwnica, tak sobie wymarzył. Ocieplony przyzwoicie i już wykończony z grubsza. Nie posiada wynalazków typu WM i rekuperator. Możliwe, że pracownicy mają zniżki, ale wiesz jak to z pracą bywa - jest i nagle jej nie ma. W każdym razie brak zaufania do stabilności cen prądu sprawił, że nie brał w ogóle takiej opcji pod uwagę. Stąd pomysł na gaz. Podejrzewam, że policzył nie tylko zakup pieca kondensacyjnego, ale i zużycie, stałe opłaty (czy używasz, czy nie) i mu wyszło, że jednak nie  chce. Może tylko na razie, to końcówka urządzania i pewnie się wykrwawił finansowo. Założył solary nastawne (ruchome) i nawet o tej porze roku miewa z nich ciepłą wodę. Piec kupił za 2 tys jakiś z Pleszewa, ktoś mu polecił. Na razie jest zadowolony z takiego rozwiązania, życie pokaże jak długo  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Za swoje dobrze ocieplone 160m2 zapłaciłam 800 zł za gaz w okresie listopad-marzec.
Na prądzie byłoby to max 1500 zł (przy czym sama instalacja byłaby tańsza o ok 10 tyś). Przy dwutaryfowym pewnie mniej. 

W przypadku gazu uzywasz go też do ogrzewania wody użytkowej więc gaz używasz praktycznie stale. Opłata abonamentowa to 10,66 zł, a dystrybucyjna 11,48 zł. Reszta opłat zależna od zużycia gazu.

Pellet nie jest wcale tani. Do tego potrzeba komina i pomieszczenia kotłowni +skład opału, bo pellet jest higroskopijny. Czyli większy dom.

Musi mieć naprawde kiepskie ocieplenie domu, skoro mu się to bardziej kalkuluje. W końcu wydał jakąs sumę pieniędzy na zakup kotła gazowego (napisałaś, że zdemontował po pierwszym sezonie). 
Czyli musiał płacić, ale chyba 800 zł miesięcznie a nie za sezon.

A może wprowadził się do mokrej, nie wysezonowanej chaty i grzał wilgoć technologiczną?

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie posiada wynalazków typu WM i rekuperator.


 to wynalazkiem jest kupowanie okien "szczelnych" aby jest później trzymać rozszczelnione, tylko samooszustwo, poprawia ilość strat na wentylacji "grawitacyjnej"  która nie ma racji bytu w nowych domach ..
nie dość że kominy trzeba postawić, które przerywają izolację, to jeszcze montowanie nawiewników, czy rozszczelnienie okien.
Sorry ale jeśli bym chciał trzymać u teściów 40% wilgotności to wypada w mniejszych skrzydłach wymontować uszczelki ..
od razu czuć powiew powietrza ... ilość strat rośnie lawinowo, bo wypadało by bardziej grzać.. 
Na tym polega ten cwany system, że się dusi ilość powietrza.

----------


## forgetit

> nie doczytałeś dokładnie - 40st to w czuwaniu, nie podczas pracy...


tak, tak wiem co napisałaś, doczytaj gwarancję
wg. instrukcji minimalna temp. kotła to 55 stopni, minimalna temp. powrotu 45 stopni

----------


## ave!

czytam temat... ja mój dom .. baardzo lubię.
Myslę, że to "nielubienie" wynika po prostu z rozdzwięku między oczekiwaniami a poniesionymi kosztami. Ce la vie  :roll eyes: 


a a propos ogrzewania, miałam ekogroszek przez 6 lat od grudnia ubiegłego roku mam gaz.
Z własnej woli do groszku nie wróciłabym.
koszty sa mniejsze (od grudnia do dzisiejszej faktury 1800 PLn - ogrzewanie i woda 2 w porywach 3 osoby) - na wegiel wydawalismy wiecej., gaz jest bardziel "sterowalny".
W kotłowni teraz jest wiecej miejsca na wszelkie "przydasie" i jest o wiele czysciej. 
Jest normalnie czysto - przy ekogroszku był jednak kurz i tworzył się osad na umywalce i scianach takkże.
i jeszcze - mam kominek wieczory przy kominku...  :tongue: 
nie żałuję, że tyle kasy "wtopiłam" w dom
Na wakacje też wyjeżdzam i miło jest wracaćdo domu  :bye:

----------


## Kejt_R

> to wynalazkiem jest kupowanie okien "szczelnych" aby jest później trzymać rozszczelnione, tylko samooszustwo, poprawia ilość strat na wentylacji "grawitacyjnej"  która nie ma racji bytu w nowych domach ..
> nie dość że kominy trzeba postawić, które przerywają izolację, to jeszcze montowanie nawiewników, czy rozszczelnienie okien.
> Sorry ale jeśli bym chciał trzymać u teściów 40% wilgotności to wypada w mniejszych skrzydłach wymontować uszczelki ..
> od razu czuć powiew powietrza ... ilość strat rośnie lawinowo, bo wypadało by bardziej grzać.. 
> Na tym polega ten cwany system, że się dusi ilość powietrza.


Wierzę Ci na słowo, na pewno masz rację.  :smile:  
Ale ja też nie robię WM.

----------


## Kejt_R

Elfir, wprowadził się do świeżego domu, bo musiał sprzedać mieszkanie. Więc jasne, że wilgoci tam musi być sporo. Ale pieca gazowego nie kupił wcale, od razu wstawił ten na drewno. Jakoś tam sobie wykombinował, że mu warto. 
Ja najchętniej bym sobie pierdyknęła taką elektrownię jak miał Kondratiuk w "Gwiezdnym pyle"  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Zrozumiałam, że zlikwidował gazowe:

"zdecydował się w małym nowym domu na ogrzewanie gazowe wspomagane solarami. Przyszła pierwsza jesień,w piwnicy stoi już piec na wszystko i pali drewnem (piec bez podajnika). Niby przemyślał wszystko, ale..."

Innymi słowy - nigdy nie grzał i się wystraszył kosztów? Chyba, że pellet ma za pół darmo? 

Bo nie o koszty instalacji chodzi (kupował solary, a są droższe od pieca gazowego).

Od prądu to raczej nikt się nie uniezalezni (chyba, że będzie miał wlasną sporoą elektrownię)

----------


## pgrad

Przeczytałem pierwsze strony tego tematu (o dachu) i wydaje mi się ze firma która te dachy produkuje nie jest mała. Ja miałem problem z jedną z większych hurtowni agd. Przysłali mi uszkodzoną lodówkę (kosztowała 6000zł) i nie chcieli oddać kasy ani wymienić na nową "bo agregat pewnie zadziała i proponujemy 200zł rekompensaty". Tłumaczenie że stracę gwarancję producenta (10 letnią) w ogóle nie docierało do pustego łba. Po tym jak byłem zmuszony odwieźć ją na własny koszt do wawy z łodzi (chociaż mają duży magazyn w Łodzi) nie chcieli mi oddać kasy. Ponadto ją traktowałem jak jajko (bo pani powiedziała że odliczą mi za każde nowe uszkodzenie/rysę - a ważyło to 150kg),a już w magazynie dwóch pracowników RZUCIŁO nią na plecy i ciągnąc za kabel przesunęli po gołym betonie jakieś 90metrów. Żeby odzyskać kasę pomogła groźba, że zepsuje mi się samochód przed bramą do ich magazynu w Warszawie. Kasa była na koncie dosłownie w ciągu 15 minut, gdzie Pani chwilę wcześniej zapewniała mnie, że muszę poczekać jeszcze z miesiąc i dopiero wtedy zgłosić, że nie ma pieniędzy. A ja byłem w tamtym momencie całkowicie spłukany i bez lodówki. Niestety na takie "przedsiębiorstwa" pomaga tylko wizja niewspółmiernych kosztów.

Co do mojej budowy to mogę wymienić powody dla których go nie lubię (ale w sumie to lubię bardzo):
Koszt budowy był dwa razy większy niż wynikało to z kalkulacji wykonanych przez firmę która się tym zajmuje profesjonalnie.
Ponadto nie wziąłem pod uwagę tego, że będę musiał wykostkować 470m2 (droga na mojej działce).
A teraz błędy fachowców w sztuce (w kolejności występowania):
przyłącze wody / prądu - "fachowiec" który mi to robił nie potrafił tego zrobić. DWA RAZY uszkodził kabel siłowy 5x35 który sam położył długości 75m. Nie mówiąc o tym że umówił się ze mną na prace i nie przyjechał (dzień wolnego w plecy) - ogólnie trwało to pół roku i mu podziękowałem.
brak poszerzenia na słup żelbetowy w fundamencie (przez co teraz nie mam okna narożnego tylko słupek)
Zamurowane drzwi (odmurowane ale cegła zniszczona)
przesunięta ściana (kombinacje z drzwiami do pralni, ponieważ nie dało się zrobić otworu na drzwi 70  - z jednej strony ograniczone były schodami, z drugiej ścianą, do tego mam teraz rure kanalizacyjną na wierzchu - miała iść w ścianie)
schody - aktualnie szukam rozwiązania tego problemu - wykonawca "przeliczył" po swojemu i teraz trzeba je poprawiać
drzwi wewnętrzne - każde innej wysokości przez co teraz wszystkie są podcięte aby były jednakowe (trzeba było obniżać nadproża)
wieniec - dwa razy wylany źle (wieniec u mnie ma dwie wysokości - wykonawca wylał po jednej)
więźba - 1/3 dachu kopertowego rozebrana, pozostała część wisiała na dźwigu, a panowie poprawiali krzywo wylany wieniec. Do tego krokwie narożne bez zaciosów trzymające się na paru gwoździach, do tego pozostałe krokwie "wiszące w powietrzu"- ogólna masakra, projekt zamienny itp.
krążyny wolich oczek - zamówione, prefabrykowane, miały być idealne. 17 000zł, a i tak nie było dechy której nie trzeba było przeliczyć - poprawić.
okna/drzwi - Panowie zamontowali drzwi balkonowe, a później okazało się, że drzwi wejściowe nie wyjdą z nimi w poziomie bo przeszkadza nadproże (więc zamontowali niżej i nic nie powiedzieli - dowiedziałem się przy okazji robienia wylewek - drzwi zostały wyrwane - nadproże również ponieważ nie było potrzebne - było zrobione wieńco - nadproże więc dodatkowe nadproże było zbędne.
Do tego Panowie za nisko zamontowali okna w kuchni przez co trzeba było wyrywać parapety i montować je pod skrzydłem a nie futryną żeby dało się zmieścić zmywarke pod blatem.
Podczas robienia podłogówki jeden z robotników oparł się o ścianę która o mało się nie przewróciła na drugiego - ściana do wyburzenia itd.
Rura do rekuperacji dla wyciągu kuchennego została umieszczone jakiś metr od miejsca w którym miała być... więc teraz jest sufit podwieszany żeby przedłużyć tą rurę do okapu
Przy montażu bram garażowych okazało się że wykonawca przesunął otwór na schody na strych nad garażem przez co trzeba było ten otwór "przesunąć".
Mokre tynki - ściany miejscami odchodziły o 7cm od pionu. Tynk sechł 3miesiące wspomagany osuszaczami itp.
Suche tynki - ekipa mi zwiała z budowy z dnia na dzień nic nie mówiąc - ostatnio "fachman"  przyjechał mnie przepraszać - i o zgrozo - po narzędzia które zostawił - na tej operacji jestem 7000zł w plecy - mieszkanie sprzedane i nie było się do czego przeprowadzić... szukałem ekipy na szybko - była tylko jedna wolna. Narzędzia oddałem - bo mi niepotrzebne- a brakuje mi tylko tego żeby się zaczął mścić za to, że nie oddałem narzędzi wartych paru stówek. Oczywiście za prace które wykonywał dostawał pieniądze "po każdym etapie", nie kontrolowałem prawie wcale - okazało się że dostali lepiej płatną robote w Skierniewicach - u mnie mieli 100zł netto za m2 samej robocizny...
Ocieplenie - wieniec na jednej ścianie wystawał poza nią o 5 cm i teraz pewnie tam jest most cieplny...
Oczyszczalnia - 2 razy się przelała - raz o godzinie 19 i do 22.00 babrałem się w gównie żeby nie zalać wszystkiego szambem. Do tego wybieranie plastikowych kulek itd. Przelanie oczyszczalni zwróciło moją uwagę na to aby zobaczyć jak działa.
okazało się że przełącznik do przepompowni był źle podłączony - poprawiłem
2 tygodnie później przyszedł deszcz - okazało się że pojemnik w którym jest elektronika był nieszczelny - więc zostało mi ratowanie programatorów czasowych - z powodu mojego hobby (elektronika) udało mi się wszystko rozebrać na części pierwsze/ wysuszyć/ naprawić podłączyć jeszcze raz. Uszczelnić zbiornik + zamontowałem wszytko na wspornikach 30cm od ziemi.
Jako że elektronika się rozregulowała to doglądałem oczyszczalni co jakiś czas - i tym razem okazało się że wszystkie grodzie przeciekają między sobą. co było powodem tego że zamiast wody 2 klasy czystości miałem ściek w nasypie.
Wczoraj udało mi się stan kiedy oczyszczalnia zaczęła pracować (czysta woda) + przestała się przelewać - dzisiaj pan koparkowy rozwalił mi rurę ściekową i kominek od oczyszczalni + nasypał przy okazji łychę piachu do środka...
Zapomniałem o kominie... Muszę przesunąć wspornik od schodów strychowych ponieważ "fachowcy" oparli go o komin i zapomnieli jeszcze przeciągnąć dwóch przewodów przez sufit podwieszany (ale to pikuś).
Do tego jeszcze zamówiłem panele dość drogie (12 000zł sam materiał), co 6 paczka NIE BYŁA uszkodzona i dostawca/wykonawca się zarzekał że będzie dobrze, bo przecież można "dociąć" , ewentualnie zareklamować w salonie. Na szczęście wcześniej miałem akcję z lodówką która nauczyła mnie żeby powiedzieć temu Panu żeby s.......ał.

I na koniec. jedyna firma na której przyoszczędziłem to był pan od przyłączy woda / prąd. Dostałem nauczkę i później pracowały u mnie tylko "renomowane" firmy i kasy nie żałowałem co też przełożyło się na prawie dwukrotnie wyższy koszt całej budowy niż założyłem na początku. Niestety nie przełożyło się to na jakość. Następnym razem gdybym budował to... wynająłbym kierownika budowy na pełen etat, a samych wykonawców tańszych.
I tu jest drugi błąd który popełniłem - wziąłem kierownika z polecenia - a powinna to być osoba z kompetencjami a nie znajomościami.
Trzeci błąd w sumie ten sam co drugi (prawie). Ekipy z polecenia są dobre o ile je poleciła dobra ekipa albo inwestor który sam miał problemy ( i w końcu znalazł dobrą ekipę) - NIE WOLNO wierzyć na słowo w tej sprawie rodzinie, znajomym, rodzicom itp dlatego że to co dla kogoś jest super może być dla was fuszerką - i tak było wielokrotnie w moim przypadku.
I dla potomnych: Na dachu nie można oszczędzać bo akurat tego większość kierowników nie ogarnia - niestety.

Temat trochę zszedł na bok, chyba wiem ocb jego autorowi bo wielokrotnie się z tym spotykałem.
Przykładów można by wymieniać bez liku, a tu jest kilka:
po co płacić dwa razy więcej za styropian który przepuści 0,008% mniej ciepła skoro można docieplić dwa razy grubszym "białym" i przepuści 2 razy mniej ciepła?
po co płacić za rekuperację masę kasy - jeśli jest pompa ciepła - i nie zwróci się to nigdy?
Po co płaszcz wodny w kominku w szybą "na dwie strony" o rozmiarach 1,2m x0,6 skoro później będzie problem z utrzymaniem wysokiej temp w kominie, a ciepła i tak nie starczy na grzejniki/podłogówkę?
Po co płacić za biologiczną oczyszczalnię skoro można dogadać się z gminą i wykonać kanalizę?
Po co montować pompę ciepła skoro dwie przecznice dalej jest gaz ziemny?
Niestety takie pytania nie padają na takich forach, tylko np.: Jak zmniejszyć koszty ogrzewania? - wywal 200 000zł na pompę ciepła, utlragrafitowy styropian na podłogę i ocieplenie budynku, ultra hiperszczelną wełnę na poddasze, 20 komorowe okna itd.

----------


## Ostap

> Przykładów można by wymieniać bez liku, a tu jest kilka:
> po co płacić dwa razy więcej za styropian który przepuści 0,008% mniej ciepła skoro można docieplić dwa razy grubszym "białym" i przepuści 2 razy mniej ciepła?


Akurat tu jesteś w błędzie. To czy ocieplisz grafitowym czy białym to kasa będzie identyczna. Policzyłem że chcąc uzyskać określona klasę przenikalności za styropian zapłacę tyle samo, przy szarym będzie cieńszy a biały musiałby być grubszy, cena za materiał identyczna.

----------


## מרכבה

*pgrad* Tak częściowo postąpili moi rodzice ..oddali się w "fachowców" ręce .. i co można to spier.. ale to był koniec PRL'u 
Pieniędzy starczyło Rodzicom do pierwszej płyty, później kredyt i balcer...
Ale wiejskie mędrki od budowania, dały popalić .. Tato pamiętam jak skuwał płytę nad pokojem bo źle za zbrojona była..
i te głupie czereśniakie komentarze przed płytą .. tu czołg by mógł jeździć ..  no to jeździł młot 8kg i jazda ręcznie ..
Później sami na szczęście wykonywali płyty. bez problemu. To zalecenia mędrków pod grzejniki wnęki pod oknami ..
Tato z bratem zamurowali to czym prędzej ..  Tylko dziady aby się nachlać .. bada ciulów bez ambicji celów tylko aby nayebac sie winem 
naspać i coś wymurować ..  
W tamtym roku wielki remont łazienki, ile miałem czasu to robiłem sam, rury zmontowałem za gwintowałem itp 
Przyszedł fachman od płytek ... bo miałem ja robić, ale czasu mi nie starczyło .. swojego
To na pasie pod wanną, miały być rewizje na instalacje, jest tylko na syfon .. dobre i to ..
Bidet .. bidet bieda na silikonie syfon zamontowała .. tak że cały zalany był wodą..  :bash:  

Przy remoncie u mnie ..  :bash:  drobnym w sumie ..odtwarzanie fundamentów, zachciało im się ziemi za kołki wysypywać .bo tak łatwiej ..
Później przy drenażu całe masy m3 miękkiego lepiącego się iłu trzeba było wywieść ,.,.
 :bash: 

Powtarzam sobie: ludzi bez ambicji, bez celu tylko wino gazowane mózgoyeb 
dziękuję, jak zaczyna obszczywać i dywagować po co to .. sramto wie lepiej bo jedyny argument że on tak robi, to już dziękuję ..

Jedynie gdzie co .. to elektryka .. ale też nadrabiam zaległość  :smile:  

Dobieram technologię w projekcie swoim tak, aby później było mi łatwiej ..  i żeby jak najmniej "fachowców"





> Akurat tu jesteś w błędzie. To czy ocieplisz grafitowym czy białym to kasa będzie identyczna. Policzyłem że chcąc uzyskać określona klasę przenikalności za styropian zapłacę tyle samo, przy szarym będzie cieńszy a biały musiałby być grubszy, cena za materiał identyczna.


 nie będzie identyczna .. 
Biały będzie ciut tańszy .. przy tym samym osiągniętym U.  tyle że trzeba go dać więcej i mimo że więcej to i tak wyjdzie taniej ..

----------


## pgrad

> Akurat tu jesteś w błędzie. To czy ocieplisz grafitowym czy białym to kasa będzie identyczna. Policzyłem że chcąc uzyskać określona klasę przenikalności za styropian zapłacę tyle samo, przy szarym będzie cieńszy a biały musiałby być grubszy, cena za materiał identyczna.


Nie wiem. nie liczyłem tego wg wzorów, wziałem na chłopski rozum. Cena za styro  15cm o współczynniku o 0.008 niższym była taka sama jak białego o 5cm szerszym (0.04 dla 15cm). czyli wg mnie o 1/3 niższa przenikalność czyli jakieś 0.028-0.03 zamiast 0.032. Chociaż może inaczej się przelicza te przenikalności...

----------


## Elfir

> Dobieram technologię w projekcie swoim tak, aby później było mi łatwiej ..  i żeby jak najmniej "fachowców"
> .



Dokładnie  :smile: 

Miałam murarza, dekarza i instalatora + montaż okien. 
Bez cieśli.

Żeby nie było spychologi "kto Pani to tak spierdolił?"

----------


## Arturo72

> Po co montować pompę ciepła skoro dwie przecznice dalej jest gaz ziemny?
> Niestety takie pytania nie padają na takich forach, tylko np.: Jak zmniejszyć koszty ogrzewania? - wywal 200 000zł na pompę ciepła, utlragrafitowy styropian na podłogę i ocieplenie budynku, ultra hiperszczelną wełnę na poddasze, 20 komorowe okna itd.


No własnie padają takie pytania,problemem inwestorów jest to,że nie chcą czytać albo nie rozumieją odpowiedzi.
Ja miałem gaz przy działce ale budowałem dom z myślą o grzaniu...prądem.
Koszt ogrzewania i cwu w zeszłym roku kalendarzowym  to 1700zł w taryfie G11 a teraz w G12W sadzę,że będzie w okolicy 1000zł,temperatura w domu 22,5-23st.C.
Teraz wiesz po co to wszystko ?
Po to,żeby nie babrać się z syfem w nowym domu bo ja blokers od urodzenia i znam co to jest bezobsługowe ogrzewanie i choćby mnie krajali nie budowałbym domu z węglem,gdzie musiałbym go wrzucac do kotła.



> Dokładnie 
> Miałam murarza, dekarza i instalatora + montaż okien. 
> Bez cieśli.


Dokładnie,ja podobnie,miałem jedną ekipę do całego SSO.
Osobna ekipa tylko wylewki i tynki i montaże okien ale nikt na nikogo nie narzekał,wrecz przeciwnie,kazdy zachwalał poprzednią ekipę  :wink: 
Sparzyłem się dosłownie tylko na jednej...ale przez naiwność własną i głupotę..

----------


## Nefer

Czytam i czytam i mam  tylko dwa wnioski:
1. temat powinien mieć tytuł "dlaczego nienawidzę własnych decyzji"
2. gdzie był inwestor jak źle lali wieńce, źle schody, źle okna, jak krzywo murowali etc etc etc.
Ja wiem, że jak się buduje pierwszy dom, to trzeba pochłonąć mnóstwo wiedzy. Ale nawet jej minimum wystarczy do tego, żeby sprawdzić czy okna albo drzwi są tej samej wysokości. Rozumiem, że się trafi na partaczy (choć mnie się raczej nie zdarzało). Ale jeszcze samemu prosić się o nieszczęście? 
Chyba, że ktoś buduje z zagranicy, ale wtedy trzeba kogoś sobie znaleźć, co pilnuje na miejscu. Bo jak nie - to lepiej tą kasę przepić.

----------


## Bracianka

Nefer, wiesz co jest w tych wszystkich opisach i narzekaniach najgorsze i niestety jest prawdą? To, że jak chcesz się wybudować, to musisz się doktoryzować ze wszystkiego. W normalnym świecie powinno być tak, że Ty płacisz fachowcowi, żeby wybudował/zrobił dobrze. U nas jest tak, że ja muszę z wejścia traktować każdego jak złodzieja, oszusta i ofermę. Kurczę, jak idę do lekarza, to słucham lekarza, jak kupuje samochód, to nie piszę magisterki z mechaniki. Niby że dom na całe życie jest to prawda, ale zupełnie nie rozumiem, dlaczego normalne zasady rynkowe, kiedy wymaga się od Ciebie jak najwięcej, miałyby nie dotyczyć budowlańców. 

Zapłaciliśmy normalne w naszej okolicy stawki dachowcom i hydraulikowi, nie wydziwialiśmy, nie skąpiliśmy, dodatkowo każdy z nich miał wyżywienie i czasem nocleg, i ku... po jednych i drugich trzeba poprawiać, bo się spuściło z oka na kilka minut. Dachowcy przyjechali posprzątać swoje "brudy" po pół roku, z hydrauliki dokształcił się mąż i zrobił sam, bo nie chciał się denerwować na widok gościa. Coraz częściej myślę o tym, żeby wywiesić na ogrodzeniu transparent: "nie polecamy naszych dachowców/hydraulika". Co mi tam, niech wszyscy wiedzą.

Mój dom mi się podoba, w większości jest przemyślany, nie obyło się bez kilku błędów, ale ogólnie jest ok i jesteśmy zadowoleni. Tylko to chore jest, że żeby być pewnym że wszystko jest zrobione jak należy mój mąż musi po 10 godzinach zapieprzu w pracy gonić na budowę i robić sam. Z wykończeniówki sam nie zrobi tylko mebli.

----------


## compi

Gdyby lekarze i mechanicy byli kryształowi to być może miałabyś rację. Oglądając amerykańskie, niemieckie lub brytyjskie programy o budowaniu, remontach, przebudowach, wykończeniach prawie w każdym widać jakieś wtopy, kłótnie, nieporozumienia, niedomówienia itp.

----------


## Bracianka

Lekarzy i mechaników staram się wybierać rozsądnie (mechanika to nawet na całe życie wybrałam - męża swojego) i do tej pory nie narzekałam, odpukać. Z budowlańcami staraliśmy się robić podobnie, ale co z tego, jak ich obowiązują inne normy...

----------


## compi

> Lekarzy i mechaników staram się wybierać rozsądnie (mechanika to nawet na całe życie wybrałam - męża swojego) i do tej pory nie narzekałam, odpukać. Z budowlańcami staraliśmy się robić podobnie, ale co z tego, jak ich obowiązują inne normy...


No popatrz, a na forach o samochodach mechanicy to samo zło. Sam korzystam z usług takich, których szanuję, a pomimo tego zdarzyło się im już w sądach występować. Uważam że nie ma reguły, prawdopodobieństwo trafienia na zły dzień lub pecha u wykonawców jest takie samo w obu zawodach. Masz jednak rację, że w przypadku takiego przedsięwzięcia jakim jest budowa domu i postępujących zmianach w technologii warto zgłębić wiedzę na każdym  etapie.

----------


## surgi22

Potwierdzam że budując dom często jak chcesz mieć dobrze zrobione to musisz zgłębić temat i nawet najlepszych fachowców kontrolować  :sad:

----------


## marcepanowy

Wybudować swój pierwszy dom bez kłopotów to prawie tak jakby wygrać 6 w lotto.

----------


## namira

> Wybudować swój pierwszy dom bez kłopotów to prawie tak jakby wygrać 6 w lotto.


zdecydowanie trudniej jest trafić szóstkę w lotto niż wybudować dom,my nie mieliśmy żadnych większych problemów z budową a chłopak od wykończeniówki okazał się mistrzem w swoim fachu

----------


## Kejt_R

Namira, pożycz tego chłopaka, albo chociaż daj namiary na PW.

----------


## namira

> Namira, pożycz tego chłopaka, albo chociaż daj namiary na PW.


On teraz pracuje za granica,z tego co wiem wraca na Boże Narodzenie,zapytam go jak wróci bo zawsze nas odwiedza,na wiosnę będzie robił elewację u sąsiada (u niego też robił całą wykończeniowkę i sąsiad nie chce nikogo innego).

----------


## מרכבה

Sami ludzie sobie jesteśmy winni pewnych spartoleń na budowie,  ponieważ negujemy wiedzę.
A popieramy magię.. typu styropian się ulatnia, ściany oddychają, czołg może jeździć.
Rozwinięcie "oddychania" ścian przez takich fachowców bywa zabawne i bolesne w skutkach.
Burzą się przeto tacy "fachmani" na "teorię" z książek .. tylko skąd człowiek ma czerpać wiedzę ?
Abo od wykładowców, abo studiować sam i rozgryzać istotę problemu.
Ale na pewno z daleka od czeladników i para mistrzów... ponieważ tuptają 20 lat w tym samym miejscu.
On nic nie powie konkretnego, tylko on tak robi .. i to jest koronny argument że tak ma być.
Zero przemyśleń, zero progresji w działaniu.  Oni chcą żeby ich "wiedza" była na świeczniku ..
pojęcia nie mając co stoi za każdym opracowaniem w literaturze. To nikt dla zabawy nie pisał..
każda praca dr musi mieć wartość naukową .. inaczej nici z doktoratu. To co Wy nazywacie doktoryzowaniem się
to jest raptem dobre na mały referat na studiach budowlanych.

Co mogę sobie i Wam polecić ? to ćwiczenie asertywności.

----------


## Bracianka

Wiemy wszyscy, że "doktoryzowanie się" to taka przenośnia, ale z mojej perspektywy to co się dzieje w naszym życiu na etapie budowy zakrawa o paranoję. Ja muszę czytać, zgłębiać i myśleć non stop, zamiast po prostu powiedzieć gościowi, który powinien się na tym znać, który ma odpowiednie papiery, który dostaje gotowy projekt, że daję mu kasę i ma to zrobić dobrze. I naprawdę, nie mówię o gościu z łapanki, tylko nad takim przemyślanym i stosunkowo dobrze opłaconym. To jest właśnie chore. Zarabiam, mam stałą pracę, chcę mieć dom, czytam sobie o zaletach różnych rozwiązań - jakie ogrzewanie, jakie okna, jak ocieplić, i to jest ok. Zaczynam budowę, znajduję fachowca, mówię mu: chcę to i to i to, masz tu projekt, masz kasę, rób. Ale do cholewy jasnej, dlaczego ja prawnik muszę nagle czytać podręczniki do hydrauliki? Ja się szkoliłam na prawnika, gość się szkolił na hydraulika. Nie chcę nagle się przebranżowywać, chcę mieć dobrze i spokojnie wybudowany dom. Coraz częściej denerwuje mnie podejście lansowane m.in. na tym forum, że przy budowie inwestor musi wiedzieć wszystko, i jednocześnie wszystkiemu jest winny, kiedy powinien być tylko i wyłącznie usługobiorcą. Nie zrozumcie mnie źle, nie chodzi mi o to, że najlepiej być ignorantem, chodzi o to, że gdy wszyscy będą pisać, że inwestor ma wiedzieć wszystko, to wszyscy tak będą myśleć. Nic się nie zmieni. A wszystko w swojej dziedzinie powinien wiedzieć fachowiec.

Poza tym lubię swój dom (narazie  :wink:  ) i uwielbiam mojego mechanika  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja się szkoliłam na prawnika,


A ile w swoim fachu masz partaczy i gości,którym zależy jedynie na wydojeniu kasy od klienta a nie na dobru klienta ?
Podobnie jest w każdym zawodzie a i w budowlance też.

----------


## מרכבה

Jeśli o "fachowcach" mowa to inwestor nie powinien żałować na dobry nadzór na budowie.
A nie tylko figuranta, w tedy to co napisałaś jest prawdą.  
Długo jeszcze trzeba będzie się leczyć z naleciałości PRL'u .. i tych gadek inni mają gorzej i żyją.
Szpital w Krośnie, poczekalnia przed RTG, ja ci pacze a płytki na odcinku koło 3,5-4m schodzą z winkla koło 30cm.




> że inwestor ma wiedzieć wszystko, to wszyscy tak będą myśleć. Nic się nie zmieni.


 zmieni świadomość że nie można sobie pozwalać na byle co. Jak przyjdzie murarz to już mu w główce lampeczka się będzie palić ... że inwestor czuwa.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja muszę czytać, zgłębiać i myśleć non stop, zamiast po prostu powiedzieć gościowi, który powinien się na tym znać, który ma odpowiednie papiery, który dostaje gotowy projekt, że daję mu kasę i ma to zrobić dobrze. I naprawdę, nie mówię o gościu z łapanki, tylko nad takim przemyślanym i stosunkowo dobrze opłaconym. To jest właśnie chore.


To jest chore bo większość ekip budowlanych w Polsce to ekipy z doświadczeniem z PRL-u i nie tylko w przypadku jakości budowy ale także technologii budowy i rozwiązań technologicznych z tamtego okresu i stąd np.marna izolacja w dodatku klejona na placki czy też spoiny nie do końca wypełnione lub ominięte,okna wstawione w środku muru i inne tego typu kwiatki bo "Panie przeca wungiel jest najlepsi i to wynagrodzi"   :wink: 
Mało jest ekip kumatych,idących z duchem czasu,patrzącym się na zmieniające się normy czy też technologie.

Przykład u sąsiada,miał najlepszą(polecaną wszędzie) i najdroższą ekipę w okolicy od izolacji,Pany nie dość,że namówiły go na 10cm styro zamiast 12cm i to białego a wg mojej sugestii powinno być tam min.20cm grafitu to w dodatku kładły mu na placki zamiast tego co sąsiadowi mówiłem,zeby na wianki,z takim oto wytłumaczeniem "Panie,musimy Panu dać na placki bo inaczej dom się przegrzeje a tak to ciepło będzie mogło wyjść"
A gość słysząc to od polecanej wszem i wobec ekipy dał się z siebie zrobić jelenia.No i pali wunglem...

I buduje się właśnie takie domy,nowe ale już przestarzałe...

----------


## compi

Często konflikt występuje na etapie oceny wykonanej roboty. Fachowiec robi coś poprawnie, a klient chce mieć zajebiście, hehee. Pomijam oczywiście zwykłe partactwo, ale ta sprawa hydraulika mnie zaciekawiła. Opisz Bracianka krótko o co poszło. Nie zrobił czegoś wg projektu?

----------


## Bracianka

> A ile w swoim fachu masz partaczy i gości,którym zależy jedynie na wydojeniu kasy od klienta a nie na dobru klienta ?


Jasne, że są partacze. Tylko w moim "fachu" niestety połowa, jak nie więcej problemów wynika nawet nie z winy zwykłych ludzi, tylko z tego, że ci zwykli ludzie idą do prawnika nie przed czynnością, a dopiero po tym jak wynikł problem *po* dokonaniu czynności. Mam bardzo nieprzyjemny i nie lubiany zawód, w zasadzie spotykam się tylko i wyłącznie z problemami, i kurcze, u mnie najwięcej problemów wynika z tego, że brat bratu poręczył kredyt, a ja przychodzi do spłaty, to jest tylko tłumaczenie: "pani, ale ten kredyt to nie mój, ja tylko żyrowałem, nie chcę spłacać". Gdyby taki chłopina wydał te 50 do 100zł i poszedł się spytać, na czym polega poręczanie, to pewnie nie miałby problemu. 

Co do hydraulika, to jak teraz pomyślę, to błąd chyba zrobił podstawowy. Pompa w naszym piecu po prostu była za słaba w stosunku do ilości wody, jaką musi przepchnąć przez wszystkie nasze rurki. Śmieszna rzecz, bo można było spokojnie wybrać piec z większą pompą, albo od razu dokupić pompę i zamontować ją na początku. Jasne, wybór pieca to nasza sprawa, i można krzyczeć, że sami sobie wybraliśmy. Tylko wybraliśmy po konsultacji z hydraulikiem. To ja mam takie rzeczy wiedzieć? Odnosząc się do mojego fachu, to mniej więcej tak, jakbym ja nie wiedziała, co to jest nieruchomość, albo czym się charakteryzuje prawo własności. 

U nas ocena zaraz po była świetna, facet dokładny, czysto robił, wszystko równo. Tylko co z tego, jak nie działa?

----------


## compi

Wiesz, mógłbym się teraz spytać gdzie był projektant tej instalacji? Wiem jednak jak to jest.

----------


## Elfir

czy to był hydraulik czy Pan, którym podawał się za hydraulika? 

Marudzicie a moja klientka z Francji od ręki znajdzie robotę budowlańcom z Polski, bo francuscy sa do niczego  :smile: 
Przepędziła ekipę od wykończeniówki, która nie zabezpieczyła drewnianych okien przy robieniu gładzi, zapaćkała je i potem jeszcze lakierowane drewno zeszlifowała przypadkiem.  Gładzie wyszły wogóle krzywo i kobieta sama poprawiała ściany. 

Swoją drogą we Francji ocieplają od wewnątrz i w domach nie ma parapetów wewnętrznych bo okna są równo ze ścianą.  Taka ciekawostka.

----------


## Arturo72

> Swoją drogą we Francji ocieplają od wewnątrz


Może TB nauczał się we Francji  :wink: 
Chociaz w Polsce thermomur tez ma ocieplenie od wewnątrz i jest to normalna i akceptowalna technologia budowy ale jednak jak to TB pisze to wg niektórych pisze herezje  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Pewnie mój hydraulik za granicą też by się mocno starał  :wink:  Bo wyszedłby by chyba z założenia, że tam się z nim cackać nie będą, a ja byłam dobra i domowe obiadki mu dowoziłam... ;-P Hydraulik był polecony przez kilka osób, raczej bliskich i u których często bywamy. Na poprawy nie narzekali. My na początku też nie narzekaliśmy, może na tempo pracy, ale facet na godziny czy dniówki nie miał płacone, więc co nam tempo. 

Dobra, koniec o moim hydrauliku, podłogówka koniec końców chodzi tak jak powinna, ciepło jest, mało gazu poszło, mój mąż urasta przede mną niemal do rangi geniusza, teraz gada o jakichś krzywych grzewczych. Chodzi mi tylko o to, że muszę o wszystko martwić się sama, zamiast to powierzyć "skształconej" osobie. Mój szef po mnie nie musi poprawiać...

----------


## Nani

> U nas ocena zaraz po była świetna, facet dokładny, czysto robił, wszystko równo. Tylko co z tego, jak nie działa?


To jest sytuacja z serii: Operacja się udała, ale pacjent nie przeżył...

----------


## giman

> Mam bardzo nieprzyjemny i nie lubiany zawód,


Zawód masz fajny i choć odbiór społeczny bywa negatywny to chyba nie jest tak źle i istnieje kilka bardziej "znienawidzonych" profesji.
 :smile:

----------


## pgrad

piszecie, że inwestorzy są sami sobie winni itp. No niestety tak nie jest. W każdym zawodzie prędzej czy później fuszerka wyjdzie na jaw. W tym tygodniu koparka najpierw najechała mi na oczyszczalnię (chociaż zwróciłem uwagę i dekle są doskonale widoczne), a dzisiaj z drugiej firmy koparka rozwaliła mi elewację... Dobrze, że elewację a nie okap...

Wracając do tematu: od sprawdzania poprawności wykonania robót jest kierbud. Niestety od momentu pierwszej poważniejszej fuszerki nie wykrytej przez niego służy mi on tylko do podpisania papierów... A po drugie wykonawca powinien zrobić tak, żeby nie trzeba było poprawiać. Mnie nikt nie uczy jak mam pracować - wręcz przeciwnie - ja uczę pracowników. Niestety niektórzy są niereformowalni i myślę, że tak samo jest w budownictwie.

Pamiętam jak dzisiaj, nie wiedziałem co to są jętki itp. Niechlujność wykonania dachu zmusiła mnie do straty 4 dni na czytaniu o dachach. No bo skoro kierbud i cieśla mówią że jest wszystko ok (ludzie można powiedzieć specjaliści) to naprawdę musiałem się upewnić co i jak. Poza tym piszecie o kontrolowaniu na bieżąco.. O czym mowa - u mnie poszło w piach drewna za 8 000zł w jakieś 6 godzin podczas gdy byłem w pracy. Musiał bym siedzieć non-stop na budowie.

----------


## jarekpolak

W skandynawii prąd kosztuje mniej więcej tyle co u nas (zależy ile prądu uda się danego roku wyprodukować, np. zależne od ilości wód opadowych) z tą różnicą, że zarobki są średnio 10 razy większe, więc gdybyście płacili za prąd 10gr za kW to robilibyście centralne ogrzewanie? Norwegowie jednak i tak dogrzewają kominkami na drewno albo rope opałową. Ktoś napisał że odpada koszt budowania kotłowni oraz komina - nic bardziej mylnego. Zastanawialiście się kiedyś co się stanie jeśli z jakiegoś powodu zabraknie prądu? każdego roku wiele miejscowości odciętych jest od dostaw prądu z powodu wiatrów, ciężkiego śniegu czy marznącego deszczu. Nie wyobrażam Sobie jakoś agregatu o mocy kilka kW dudniącego przez tydzień. Komin i kominek i tak w takim wypadku trzeba wybudować. Ja zrezygnowałem z kominka bo nie po to chcę ściany na biało malować żeby je zaczadzać i nie uśmiecha mi się latanie z miotłą co chwile bo z koszyka drzewo się troszke posypało. Kolejnym dowodem na to, że ową kotłownię tak czy inaczej musimy mieć bo gdzie planujecie postawić beczkę na wodę użytkową? w salonie? w szafce pod zlewem? Dom bez garażu przeważnie licznik wody czy rozdzielnie prądu ma w kotłowni a co jeśli kotłowni nie ma? licznik wody w szafie w wiatrołapie? rozdzielnia elektryczna w ścianie korytarza? pozdrawiam Wszystkich tych są sądzą że mozna zrezygnować z komina i kotłowni skoro ogrzewają prądem...

----------


## pgrad

Ja mam pompę ciepła z wym. pionowymi. Mimo tego w domu jest kominek właśnie z powodu opisanych przez Ciebie powodów. Niestety ale często prąd ma zbyt wysokie napięcie i pompa przestaje pracować ( szczególnie w weekend) i wtedy wspomagam się kominkiem. Wiem że zakład energetyczny powinien się tym zająć, zgłosiłem im to ale minęły dwa miesiące i nadal to samo.

----------


## Elfir

> Zastanawialiście się kiedyś co się stanie jeśli z jakiegoś powodu zabraknie prądu?


Tak - stanie mi pompa obiegowa podłogówki, pompa i sterownik w piecu na gaz - więc i tak, mimo, że nie grzeję prądem, ogrzewania mieć nie będę. 

Norwegia ma bardzo porozrzucane budownictwo i tym samym sieć elektryczną. 
W Kórniku najdłuższy brak prądu to pół dnia, kiedy robiono jakiś koszmarnie wielki projekt przebudowy instalacji. Po wichurach max godzina.

Beczka na wodę - chodzi o zasobnik? Przy PC czy kotle gazowym moze być zintegrowana jak ktoś ma mało miejsca. Wówczas jest taka:


czyli jak lodówka.

Mój zasobnik nie jest zintegrowany i wisi sobie na ścianie - ma średnicę 60 cmi długość ok 1,2 m. Pod nim można ustawić szafki, pralkę.

Ok. jak ktoś robi sobie bufory cieplne by wodę grzać tylko w II taryfie, to potrzebuje troszkę więcej miejsca. Zasobnik 400 l to średnica 75 cm na 160 cm - czyli niewiele większy.

Można mieć też przepływowy ogrzewacz wody, jak mało osób mieszka.

Rozdzielnię prądu i wodomierz mam w wiatrołapie - nie mam garażu, a pom. z piecem jest na piętrze przy łazience. 


Wymyslasz problemy, które nie istnieją.

----------


## namira

oj Elfir,doradzasz innym ale  u siebie robisz zupelnie inaczej -sugerujesz żeby budować małe domki,a dla siebie i męża postawiłaś160m,jest was tylko dwoje ale przepływowego ogrzewacza wody też nie masz,ty masz pomieszczenie gosp. z piecem gazowym (czy stoi tam rownież pralka ? )ktoś inny ma kotłownię,w każdym domu jest jakieś pom. gos. czy kotłownia,nikt nie wyrzuca z projektu takiego pomieszczenia,najwyzej roznie je sobie nazywa,ja nie budowałam dodatkowego pomieszczenia dla pralki,ile zaoszczędziłam? ha,ha

----------


## Arturo72

> Ktoś napisał że odpada koszt budowania kotłowni oraz komina - nic bardziej mylnego. Zastanawialiście się kiedyś co się stanie jeśli z jakiegoś powodu zabraknie prądu? każdego roku wiele miejscowości odciętych jest od dostaw prądu z powodu wiatrów, ciężkiego śniegu czy marznącego deszczu. Nie wyobrażam Sobie jakoś agregatu o mocy kilka kW dudniącego przez tydzień. Komin i kominek i tak w takim wypadku trzeba wybudować..


A widziałeś moja "kotłownię" parę postów wyżej ? Nie mam w niej komina i koniecznej wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nawiewem i wywiewem i drzwi są normalne,pokojowe z podcięciami,pomimo,że mam kominek i tylko jeden komin a nie dwa.Ile zaoszczedzilem na tych zabiegach ? Ile musiałby wyłozyć jeszcze kasy na dodatkowa pralnio-suszarnię ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6680349

Ale od razu budowałem dom z myślą o bezobslugowym źródle ciepła i grzaniu prądem pomimo,ze gaz mam przy działce i mieszkam na Śląsku gdzie wungiel jest za każdym rogiem i mam 5 kopalń w promieniu 10km  i tego typu zmiany były robione już na etapie adaptacji projektu i dlatego dużo w ten sposób kasy zaoszczędziłem.




> Ja zrezygnowałem z kominka bo nie po to chcę ściany na biało malować żeby je zaczadzać i nie uśmiecha mi się latanie z miotłą co chwile bo z koszyka drzewo się troszke posypało.


Zapewne traktowalbyś kominek jako "piec na drewno",bardzo płaskie podejście do tematu i do domu,kominek jest meblem i wystrojem wnętrza,u mnie odpalany przez ostatnie 2 lata maks.10 razy bo najzwyczajniej się to nie oplaca ale i tak nie wyobrażam sobie prawdziwego domu bez prawdziwego kominka.




> JKolejnym dowodem na to, że ową kotłownię tak czy inaczej musimy mieć bo gdzie planujecie postawić beczkę na wodę użytkową? w salonie? w szafce pod zlewem? Dom bez garażu przeważnie licznik wody czy rozdzielnie prądu ma w kotłowni a co jeśli kotłowni nie ma? licznik wody w szafie w wiatrołapie? rozdzielnia elektryczna w ścianie korytarza? pozdrawiam Wszystkich tych są sądzą że mozna zrezygnować z komina i kotłowni skoro ogrzewają prądem...


Beczka na wodę  :wink:  Jak już pisałem,parę postów wyżej masz moją "kotlownię",wstaw tam syfiasty kocioł na ekogroszek i jeszcze ze trzy palety wungla  :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

> Mój zasobnik nie jest zintegrowany i wisi sobie na ścianie - ma średnicę 60 cmi długość ok 1,2 m. Pod nim można ustawić szafki, pralkę.





> Można mieć też przepływowy ogrzewacz wody, jak mało osób mieszka.


więc musisz mieć pomieszczenie na zasobnik wody bo przecież mowa o porównywalnie TANIM koszcie ogrzewania prądem. 
Jak braknie prądu to wystarcza agregat o mocy 500w, który jest mega cichy i całkiem spokojnie moze stać w pom gospodarczym, czego nie można zastosować przy ogrzewaniu prądem. Skoro prąd jest droższym rozwiązaniem niż gaz, pomieszczenie i tak KAŻDY musi mieć chociażby 2x2 na wstawienie beczki na ciepłą wodę użytkową, komin, żeby w razie W palić w kominku oraz powinien dobrze ocieplić budynek, więc gdzie są wspomniane oszczędności rzędu 20 tys zł? Skoro budować taniej z myślą o tym, że przez lata tą oszczędnością będzie można zrekompensować sobie "nieco" wyższe rachunki za ogrzewanie, to równie dobrze można dać minimum styro jedynie do spełnienia normy i inne ocieplenia po taniości bo przecież będzie taniej, jednak dzisiejsze budownictwo idzie w tym kierunku, żeby podczas budowy zainwestować więcej tak aby późniejsze mieszkanie było jak najtańsze. Zapewniam, że wspomniane 20 tys zł oszczędności (które są nierealne) na kominie, pom. gos. oraz kotle, wydasz w kilka lat na rachunki za prąd. Spór nigdy nie zostanie rozstrzygnięty bo to tak jak z tymi co budują z ceramiki i z tymi co wolą beton komórkowy a są i domy z drewna oraz keramzytu thermomuru i wielu innych a każdy z ww powie, iż jego technologia jest najlepsza bo docierają do niego jedynie te argumenty, które dla danej osoby są najlepsze i którymi moze się pochwalić.

----------


## Arturo72

> Skoro prąd jest droższym rozwiązaniem niż gaz,


Na pewno ??



> Prąd jest tani z gwarancją ceny do końca 2018r po 18,5gr za kWh. Gaz z sieci kosztuje przeszło 20gr/kWh.
> Nie wiem po ile jest u Was węgiel. Znając życie, wynikną różne pertubacje i za węgiel wyjdzie 15gr/kWh. Jeśli będzie ok to pewnie z 10-13gr.


To jest tak jak powiela się utarte i nie sprawdzone slogany,że ogrzewanie prądem jest drogie...

----------


## jarekpolak

> A widziałeś moja "kotłownię" parę postów wyżej ? Nie mam w niej komina i wentylacji grawitacyjnej i drzwi są normalne z podcięciami,pomimo,że mam kominek i tylko jeden komin a nie dwa.Ile zaoszczedzilem na tych zabiegach ?
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6680349


Muszę przyznać, że masz BARDZO ładnie wykończone pomieszczenie gospodarcze i nawet prysznic Sobie tam wstawiłeś  :smile:  pogratulować, jednak nie każdy marzy o czymś takim jak Twoja "łazienka", ale o gustach podobno się nie dyskutuje  :smile: 



> To jest tak jak powiela się utarte i nie sprawdzone slogany,że ogrzewanie prądem jest drogie...


muszę Cię rozczarować bo mieszkam w Norwegii i ogrzewam dom prądem i widzę ile mam zużytych kW i ile mam do zapłaty a wesoło nie jest jeśli przeliczy się na PLN i pracując w PL musiałbym płacić takie kwoty za prąd

----------


## Arturo72

> Muszę przyznać, że masz BARDZO ładnie wykończone pomieszczenie gospodarcze i nawet prysznic Sobie tam wstawiłeś  pogratulować, jednak nie każdy marzy o czymś takim jak Twoja "łazienka", ale o gustach podobno się nie dyskutuje


Cały myk jest w tym,że to jest "kotlownia" a nie łazienka  :smile:  
A natrysk jest gospodarczy bo pralnio-suszarnia jest połączona z garażem a garaz ma wyjście na ogród  :smile: 




> muszę Cię rozczarować bo mieszkam w Norwegii i ogrzewam dom prądem i widzę ile mam zużytych kW i ile mam do zapłaty a wesoło nie jest jeśli przeliczy się na PLN i pracując w PL musiałbym płacić takie kwoty za prąd


Cóż,budujesz tak,zeby zuzycie energii na ogrzewanie było jak najniższe,chyba,że się mylę i zużycie energii i to ile zaplacisz za ogrzewanie cię nie interesuje ?
A poniżej moje kWh na c.o i cwu za 12 miesięcy   :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6679811

----------


## Elfir

> oj Elfir,doradzasz innym ale  u siebie robisz zupelnie inaczej -sugerujesz żeby budować małe domki,a dla siebie i męża postawiłaś160m


Owszem, bo takie miałam warunki zabudowy. Dom musiał mieć odpowiednią szerokosc elewacji i wysokość, zgodną z WZ i go poszerzałam - dlatego wyszedł większy niż planowałam. 
Chciałam zrobić parterówkę 120 m2, ale wówczas zajmowałam zbyt dużą pow. zabudowy działki (która ma 360 m2). W tej chwili pow. zabudowy to 90 m2. 

Bo 120 m2 tylko parterowy. Ale do tego trzeba mieć działkę min 700 m2.




> masz pomieszczenie gosp. z piecem gazowym (czy stoi tam rownież pralka ? )


Stoi pralka, meble ogrodowe, suszy się pranie, stoi rekuperator, jest choinka, ozdoby, narzędzia. I nadal jest za duże.
Nie mam garażu. Ani żadnego innego pom. gospodarczego, wiaty, drewutni, altanki prócz małej spiżarki pod schodami. 

Ale właśnie o to pomieszczenie dom mógłby być mniejszy. Po prostu projektując dom nie wiedziałam, że kocioł na gaz i zasobnik sa takie małe.  Teraz wiem, że zmieściłyby się w wiatrołapie, gdyby powiększyć go o 1m (kosztem 8 m2 pom. gospodarczego)...
7m2 to ok. 14 tyś kosztów budowy mniej (zakładając 1m stanu deweloperskiego za 2 tyś.).
Gdybym miała ciut większą działkę - budowa domku gospodarczego drenianego bylaby niższa od budowym pom. do przechowywania wewnątrz budynku.

----------


## Elfir

> więc musisz mieć pomieszczenie na zasobnik wody bo przecież mowa o porównywalnie TANIM koszcie ogrzewania prądem. 
> .


Tani koszt to nie kwestia grzania pradem w taniej taryfie, tylko dobrego ocieplenia domu.




> KAŻDY musi mieć chociażby 2x2 na wstawienie beczki na ciepłą wodę użytkową


Podawałam wymiary - przestrzeń zajmowana przez zasobnik jest mniejsza.
w 2x2 zmieściłabym jeszcze pralkę, suszarkę i rekuperator. 

Kominek jest do niczego niepotrzebny, ba w domach pasywnych niepożądany.
Dobrze ocieplony dom - bez prądu u temperatura spada bardzo wolno. 

A przy obecnej automatyce nawet piec węglowy bez prądu jest tylko dymarką a nie źródłem ogrzewania, bo kto robi grawitacyjne CO? 




> Zapewniam, że wspomniane 20 tys zł oszczędności (które są nierealne) na kominie, pom. gos. oraz kotle, wydasz w kilka lat na rachunki za prąd.


Ale ja własnie o to postuluję - zamiast wywalać kase na kotłownię, piec na węgiel, komin, wentylację grawitacyjną lepiej dolozyć do rachunków za prąd. Okres zwrotu to więcej niż kilka lat w dobrze ocieplonym domu - starczy przejrzec koszty ogrzewania, które opisują ludzie we wątku na temat grzania kablami grzejnymi.

To, ze mieszkasz w Norwegii nie oznacza, że mieszkasz w dobrze ocieplonym domu.

----------


## namira

Założyciel tego wątku napisał : ''Nienawidzę swojego domu bo dałem się zwiezć tym wszystkim trendom o nowoczesnym budowaniu (również promowanych na tym forum) gdzie każda z tych rzeczy okazuje się jeszcze większym badziewiem od poprzedniej, a kosztuje jak za zboże.Nienawidzę swojego domu bo każdy przedstawiciel handlowy podaje takie procenty oszczędności że normalnie ogrzeję dom jedną świeczką,pellety powinny mi w zasadzie z pieca wracać do zasobnika,a rekuperator jeszcze wywietrzy mi samochód.Jeszcze bardziej nienawidzę swojego domu jak się okazuje,że mimo tych wszystkich cudów nie widów za kupę pieniędzy,utrzymanie go kosztuje więcej niż budowanego przez moich rodziców w głębokiej komunie z czego popadło,opalanego węglem.''Zaraz pojawią się komentarze,że facet za mało czytał na forum,nie dokształcił się jak nalezy,że oszukiwali i naciągali go wszyscy dookoła,może gdyby poszedł w bardziej tradycyjne rozwiązania to by nie wtopił  tylu pieniędzy,wniosków można wyciągnąć kilka,oczywiście nalezy korzystać z nowoczesnych technologii,ale nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza,naiwnoscią jest wierzyć we wszystko co się przeczyta,od czytania forum nikomu kasy nie przybędzie i nawet najfajniejszy projekt może wylądować w koszu jeśli zabraknie środków na jego realizację.Gdyby założyciel tego wątku dysponował odpowiednim budżetem być może nie miał by teraz tylu problemów,chociażby z dachem,z dachowką ceramiczną nie ma takich klopotów jak z blachą,może zatrudnił by innych ludzi,oj można tak sobie gdybać.Jak myślicie co ważniejsze kasa, czy wiedza ? a moze świadomość czego tak naprawdę chcemy,oczekujemy od życia i co jest nam potrzebne do szczęścia.

----------


## jarekpolak

Podam może jeden przykład. Mój dom rodzinny ma pow użytkową 110m2  zwykłe okna plastikowe, strop drewniany ocieplony 15cm wełny, ściany pustak 25cm plus 7cm styro. Na rok potrzeba średnio 2m2 drzewa na rozpałkę i 1,5 tony dobrego węgla co daje koszt poniżej 2 tys zł. Gdybyś chciała ogrzać ten dom prądem przy takim ociepleniu chyba 4 tys zł byłoby mało. w domu dobrze ocieplonym również można palić węglem i nadwyżki ciepła akumulować w zbiornikach. Jedyny minus to trochę wolnego czasu każdego dnia co na wsi lub w małym miasteczku gdzie bezrobocie jest wszechobecne nie stanowi problemu. Podłączenie gazu u mnie kosztuje 7 tys. :bash:  Jeśli tylko nie boisz się pracy fizycznej to każdemu polecam kocioł na węgiel czy drewno, z podajnikiem czy bez, górne spalanie czy dolne,  to juz kwestia indywidualna. Każdy musi określić czy będzie miał dość wolnego czasu na pracę, bo bez tego się nie da.
Arturo72  Twój wynik jest imponujący, jednak ja już wiem że takiego wyniku nie osiągnę dlatego muszę się liczyć z o wiele wyższymi rachunkami przy grzaniu prądem, stąd idę standardową i utartą drogą.

----------


## Arturo72

> Podam może jeden przykład. Mój dom rodzinny ma pow użytkową 110m2  zwykłe okna plastikowe, strop drewniany ocieplony 15cm wełny, ściany pustak 25cm plus 7cm styro. 
> Arturo72  Twój wynik jest imponujący, jednak ja już wiem że takiego wyniku nie osiągnę dlatego muszę się liczyć z o wiele wyższymi rachunkami przy grzaniu prądem, stąd idę standardową i utartą drogą.


Dzisiaj,przy obecnych cenach energii 20cm na elewacji woła o pomstę do nieba a co dopiero 7cm,wiem,że to było kiedyś kiedy się nie patrzyło na ceny energii
A czemu już teraz wiesz,że takiego wyniku nie osiągniesz ? Z góry zakładasz,że robisz durszlaka który będzie pochłaniał duże ilości energii na ogrzewanie ? Przecież jesteś na początku budowy.Gdzie sens takiego myślenia ?
A wiesz czym grzeje osiągając taki wynik i za 12 miesięcy z c.oi cwu zmieszcze się w 1000zł ? Urządzeniem za ok.20tys.zł czyli w cenie niedużo wyższej niż dobry kocioł+komin+ewentualnie jakieś pierdoły.
Grzejąc prądem te 3000kWh*COP3 dawało by ok.9000kWh a to jest jakieś 2500zl rocznie czyli ok.2,5t dobrego ekogroszka a mam pralnio-suszarnię z prawdziwego zdarzenia i zero syfu w domu.Nie warto ?



> Założyciel tego wątku napisał : ''Nienawidzę swojego domu bo dałem się zwiezć tym wszystkim trendom o nowoczesnym budowaniu (również promowanych na tym forum) gdzie każda z tych rzeczy okazuje się jeszcze większym badziewiem od poprzedniej, a kosztuje jak za zboże.


Dokładnie,tak jak napisałaś,bo czlowiek nie interesował się budową,mój dom kosztował ze wszystkim co mam obecnie wewnątrz i na zewnątrz 310tys.zł,zużycie energii na c.o i cwu widoczne,brak syfu w domu,dużo ?

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie mam w niej komina i koniecznej wentylacji grawitacyjnej


 nie ma czegoś takiego jak obowiązek wentylowania "grawitacyjnie" kotłowni.
No ale ..




> Podam może jeden przykład. Mój dom rodzinny ma pow użytkową 110m2 zwykłe okna plastikowe, strop drewniany ocieplony 15cm wełny, ściany pustak 25cm plus 7cm styro. Na rok potrzeba średnio 2m2 drzewa na rozpałkę i 1,5 tony dobrego węgla co daje koszt poniżej 2 tys zł. Gdybyś chciała ogrzać ten dom prądem przy takim ociepleniu chyba 4 tys zł byłoby mało.


 dokładnie .. prąd by w takim wypadku nie był wskazany.. jeszcze większe samo oszukiwanie się, czyli pykanie od czasu do czasu prądem alla TB.

Teście mają dom 10cm styro, 3cm na stropie .. ale jest jeszcze coś takiego jak mostek termiczny, w "tradycyjnych" domach : co za tym idzie, "tradycyjne" niechlujstwo i w głębokiej rzopce zasady izolowania, nawet te 10cm ludzie w bardzo wielu przypadkach kładą w komiczny sposób. Bo mórz nie wchodzi  :big lol: 

*jarekpolak*  a pomyśl nad jedną sprawą, czy jak ekipa układała 7cm izolacji, gdzie treść tej izolacji kosztowała koło 1,5 zł resztę to zapłata "fachowcom" 
Dwa lata temu widziałem jak sąsiad izolował dom, sam .. 5cm  :big lol:  to nie chodzi że go nie stać było..tylko z ideologi był przekonany iż 5cm starczy .. szkoda było kasy tylko na kosmetykę ..
przy 10cm marktetowego EPS'a koszt samego materiału to 1/7 kosztów pozostałych tego zabiegu ..

----------


## Arturo72

> nie ma czegoś takiego jak obowiązek wentylowania "grawitacyjnie" kotłowni.
> No ale ..


http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/ogrz...e,28_4659.html

----------


## מרכבה

> 9. W pomieszczeniu z paleniskami na paliwo stałe, płynne lub z urządzeniami gazowymi pobierającymi powietrze do spalania z pomieszczenia i z grawitacyjnym odprowadzeniem spalin przewodem od urządzenia stosowanie mechanicznej wentylacji wyciągowej jest zabronione.
> 
> 10. Przepisu ust. 9 nie stosuje się do pomieszczeń, w których zastosowano wentylację nawiewno-wywiewną zrównoważoną lub nadciśnieniową.
> 
> 11. W pomieszczeniach, które należy chronić przed wpływem zanieczyszczeń z pomieszczeń sąsiadujących i z otoczenia zewnętrznego, należy stosować wentylację mechaniczną nadciśnieniową.


http://www.architektura.info/index.p...i_klimatyzacja

----------


## Odysss

Wezmy wyliczenia dla przykladowego domku, ze strony (cieplowlasciwe) ktora w przyblizeniu liczy koszta i moc potrzebna do ogrzania. Wpisalem tam dane (sciany zewn porotherm 25+15cm welny) i wyniki obliczen:
Domek w najgorszy dzien zimy bedzie potrzebowal moc grzewcza 9,2kW
Przy elektrycznosci koszt -8100zl
Przy ekogroszku 3300zl
Przy Pellet -4400zl
Przy drewnie - 4700zl.

Gdyby w cudowny sposob (izolacje itd) zapotrzebowanie spadlo do 5,7kW to i tak:
Energia -5000zl
Ekogroszek 2200zl
Wciaz jest 2x wiekszy koszt energii.

Liczby nie klamia.
Jesli mozecie to przedstawcie takie same wyliczenia dla Waszych domow pasywnych czy superenergooszczednych. Dziekuje.

Acha, nie komentujcie mojej budowy sciany tylko liczby.



Wg mnie energia elektryczna do tanich nie nalezy a na 100% cena jej bedzie rosla. Jak stac kogos na taki sposob ogrzewania - w porzadku, nikt nie broni. Ale nie wydaje mi sie zeby chociaz 50% Polakow bylo stac na to.
Instalacji gazowej nie biore pod uwage bo nie mam takiej mozliwosci, brak gazociagu.

----------


## compi

Odyss, napisz jeszcze ile kto wydał na ocieplenie i ile zainwestował w "kotłownię". Dostaniesz wtedy pełną odpowiedź.

----------


## jarekpolak

Arturo72 piszesz cos takiego: A wiesz czym grzeje osiągając taki wynik i za 12 miesięcy z c.oi cwu zmieszcze się w 1000zł ? Urządzeniem za ok.20tys.zł czyli w cenie niedużo wyższej niż dobry kocioł+komin+ewentualnie jakieś pierdoły. a wcześniej pisałeś o oszczędności kwoty rzędu 20 tys zł na kominie i pom. gos. jak się okazuje pom. gos. również musiałeś zrobić a owe oszczędności wpakowałeś w owo cudowne urządzenie. trudno mi w to uwierzyć. 3 tys kwh? moi rodzice zuzywają 2500kw rocznie a mieszkają jedynie z babcią i nie używają prądu do ogrzewania domu, wody czy gotowania. "bujać to my - nie nas" Mam standardowy fundament (nie płytowy) i kilka mostków termicznych których nie uda się wyeliminować, że o powiechrzni 210m2 po podłodze to nie wspomnę.
podobnie jak TB - ogrzewanie z żarówki energoszczędnej 20W. za rok ludzie będą grzać LEDami  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wezmy wyliczenia dla przykladowego domku, ze strony (cieplowlasciwe) ktora w przyblizeniu liczy koszta i moc potrzebna do ogrzania. Wpisalem tam dane (sciany zewn porotherm 25+15cm welny) i wyniki obliczen:
> Domek w najgorszy dzien zimy bedzie potrzebowal moc grzewcza 9,2kW
> Przy elektrycznosci koszt -8100zl
> Przy ekogroszku 3300zl
> Przy Pellet -4400zl
> Przy drewnie - 4700zl.
> 
> Gdyby w cudowny sposob (izolacje itd) zapotrzebowanie spadlo do 5,7kW to i tak:
> Energia -5000zl
> ...


Jakoś dziwnie to liczysz,tylko pod siebie a może tylko żeby swoje sumienie uspokoic  :wink: 
dom 118m2,obciązenie cieplne 3,5kW,zapotrzebowanie domu na energię 40kWh/m2/rok czyli 118m2*40=4720kWh na cwu przyjąłem 4000kWh czyli daje niech będzie 9000kWh,obecne cenę 1kWh w taryfie g12w w Tauron Śląsk mam na poziomie 0,29zł czyli 9000kWh*0,29=2610zł a cena 1kWh w Duonie wynosi 0,18zł
Grzeje z COP i za poprzednie 12 miesiecy zużyłem 3000kWh,grzałem w taryfie G11 w cenie 0,57zł i za te 12 miesięcy zaplaciłem 3000*0,57=1710zł,obecnie mam taryfę G12w czyli zużyje 3000*0,29zł=870zl
Koszt budowy domu w takiej wersji 310tys.zl za całośc,dom bez kotłowni i bez komina w pralnio-suszarni.
Koszt 1m2 ściany ze wspólczynnikiem 0,13 to 36zł za bloczek+37,8zł za izolację z 20cm styro grafit=73zł/m2
Pytania ?
Liczby i liczniki nie kłamią.
Może fakture zapodać ? Całosciowe zużycie prądu w domu to za 12 miesięcy(01.08.2013-01.08.2014) 6500kWh w tym 3300kWh na c.o+cwu a reszta bytowy.



> trudno mi w to uwierzyć. 3 tys kwh?


Nie jestem rekordzistą w tym zakresie,są lepsi na forum,wystarczy poczytać a liczniki nie kłamią:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6679811

----------


## jarekpolak

grzejesz tylko w taryfie g12? wystarcza Ci kilka godzin dziennie grzania bez akumulacji? Człowieku dobrej klasy lodówka pobiera 200kwh rocznie, płyta indukcyjna podobnie, pralka ponad 100 a gdzie cała reszta? sterownik do otwierania bramy garażowej w ciągu roku w stanie czuwania pobiera do 10 kwh a Ty grzejesz chałupe w 3 tys? ile masz stopni? 16? 18? i wmawiasz Sobie i innym że nie lubisz gorąca.

----------


## Arturo72

> grzejesz tylko w taryfie g12? wystarcza Ci kilka godzin dziennie grzania bez akumulacji? Człowieku dobrej klasy lodówka pobiera 200kwh rocznie, płyta indukcyjna podobnie, pralka ponad 100 a gdzie cała reszta? sterownik do otwierania bramy garażowej w ciągu roku w stanie czuwania pobiera do 10 kwh a Ty grzejesz chałupe w 3 tys? ile masz stopni? 16? 18? i wmawiasz Sobie i innym że nie lubisz gorąca.


Tak,grzeje tylko w taniej taryfie,nie kilka godzin na dobę a aż 10h dostępna jest tania taryfa.
To nie ekogroszek gdzie niepotrzebne ciepło wyrzucasz kominem,w największe mrozy rzędu -18st.C wystarczyło grzanie 6h/dobe+2h na cwu.
Wrażenia z kilku dni grzania po przejściu na g12w:



> Po kilku dniach z G12W spostrzeżenia mam takie:
> -od 22-23 grzeje cwu
> -od 23.10-6 grzeje c.o
> -od 13-15 grzeje cwu i c.o z priorytetem cwu.
> O godz. 6.00 temp.w salonie 23,2 w sypialni 22,8 po przyjściu do domu ok.17 temp.w salonie 22,8 w sypialni 22,2 o godz 22 temp.w salonie 23,1 w sypialni 22,4.
> Temp zasilania ustawiona na max.36st C.
> Wentylacja śmiga cały czas na 4 biegu z 7.
> Dobowe zużycie w takim przypadku przy temp. 0-2st.C to ok.15kWh w tym 3,5kWh na cwu,ogrzewanie nocne 7-9kWh.
> Ok.godz.19-20 czuć wyraźnie że ogrzewanie nie chodzi.
> ...

----------


## Arturo72

A co do akumulacji zerknij w stopkę jak budowalem i wszystko stanie się jasne  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> grzejesz tylko w taryfie g12? wystarcza Ci kilka godzin dziennie grzania bez akumulacji? Człowieku dobrej klasy lodówka pobiera 200kwh rocznie, płyta indukcyjna podobnie, pralka ponad 100 a gdzie cała reszta? sterownik do otwierania bramy garażowej w ciągu roku w stanie czuwania pobiera do 10 kwh a Ty grzejesz chałupe w 3 tys? ile masz stopni? 16? 18? i wmawiasz Sobie i innym że nie lubisz gorąca.


a dlaczego ma nie grzać w 3 tys. kWh pompą ciepła? ja jeszcze nie mieszkam, grzeję tylko do 17*C grzałką w taniej taryfie. jeszcze się ogrzewanie w tanim dziennym okienku nie włączyło, a nie mam drzwi do garażu, ściana od strony nieogrzewanego pomieszczenia gospodarczego nie ma jeszcze izolacji. w tych nieogrzewanych pomieszczeniach jest w tej chwili 5*C. wentylacja odpalona na szybszym biegu niż docelowo o tej porze, dodatkowo brakuje jeszcze kilku drobiazgów (w tym symbolicznego ocieplenia tych nieogrzewanych pomieszczeń, dzięki któremu nie będą się tak szybko wychładzać) zużyłem w tym sezonie grzewczym prądu na ogrzewanie za 88 zł (grzałką 6 kW!). jak dorobimy pozostałą izolację i drzwi, zamieszkamy (w tej chwil brak zysków bytowych, telewizora, gotowania, zmywarki czy pralki) to koszt nie powinien wiele wzrosnąć przy znacznie wyższej temperaturze w domu i takiej zimie jak obecna  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> grzejesz tylko w taryfie g12? wystarcza Ci kilka godzin dziennie grzania bez akumulacji? Człowieku dobrej klasy lodówka pobiera 200kwh rocznie, płyta indukcyjna podobnie, pralka ponad 100 a gdzie cała reszta? sterownik do otwierania bramy garażowej w ciągu roku w stanie czuwania pobiera do 10 kwh a Ty grzejesz chałupe w 3 tys? ile masz stopni? 16? 18? i wmawiasz Sobie i innym że nie lubisz gorąca.


Ale Ty weź pod uwagę, że Arturo72 ma pompe ciepła, czyli te 3300kWh nalezy pomnożyć razy 2.5. 
Czyli jego dom łyknął 8250 kWh, ale jego użytkownik zapłacił tylko za 3300

----------


## Elfir

> Podam może jeden przykład. Mój dom rodzinny ma pow użytkową 110m2  zwykłe okna plastikowe, strop drewniany ocieplony 15cm wełny, ściany pustak 25cm plus 7cm styro.


Z tak symbolicznym ociepleniem nic dziwnego, że prąd masz drogo  :big grin: 

My tu mówimy o min. 30 cm wełny w dachu i 20 cm styro na ścianie  :big grin: 
Twój dom w Polsce nie spełniałby przepisów prawa budowlanego.




> nie ma czegoś takiego jak obowiązek wentylowania "grawitacyjnie" kotłowni.


Jest - w przepisach dotyczących otwartych palenisk - czyli urządzeń pobierających powietrze do spalania z pomieszczenia.
Ty podałes rozporządzenie dotyczące ogólnych warunków wentylowania pomieszczeń. A przeczytaj dotyczące pomieszczeń kotłowni - jest powołanie się na Polską Normę.

"Cytujax Polska^ Norm? PN-87/B-02411 kotlownie wbudowane na paliwa stale. Wymagania. niewiele si? dowiemy o wentylacji w punkcie 2.1.6.1 „ ....wentylacja nawiewna - w pomieszczeniu kotla ( a wiec takze w salonie z kominkiem z plaszczem wodnym) powinien znajdowac sie otwor niezamykany opowierzchni co najmniej 200 cm2". Punkt 2.1.6.2 „ ...wentylacja wywiewna - pomieszczenie kotla powinno mieć kanał wywiewny o przekroju nie mniejszym niz 14x14 cm , z otworem wlotowym pod sufitem pomieszczenia ,wyprowadzony ponad dach i umieszczony obok komina. Otwor wlotowy do kanalu wywiewnego powinien mieć wolny przekrój równy przekrojowi kanału. Kanal wywiewny i otwor wlotowy do niego nie mogą miec urządzeń do zamykania . Stosowanie wentylacji wyciągowej mechanicznej jest niedopuszczalne. Przewód wentylacyjny powinien być wykonany z materialu niepalnego"."

Wiem, że się przepisy wykluczają nieco  :smile: 





> Wg mnie energia elektryczna do tanich nie nalezy a na 100% cena jej bedzie rosla. .


A węgiel będzie taniał? Zwłaszcza przy tych wszytskich opłatach środowiskowych?

Liczby nie kłamią, ale bez znajomości zasad ekonomii łatwo nimi manipulować.
Kotłownia na węgiel za darmo została zbudowana? - dolicz to do bilansu kosztów. Kazdy niepotrzebny m2 domu to ok. 2 tyś zł. Zwłaszcza, jeśli jest budowany za kredyt - dolicz odsetki od wyższego kredytu. 

Tu nikt się nie kłóci, że źle ocieplony, przestarzały wg współczesnych norm dom, będzie drogi w utrzymaniu gdy go grzac prądem.
Tesciom też nie zaproponuję rezygnacji z wegla, póki nie ocieplą domu z lat 60 tych.

Tutaj próbuję uświadomić, że koszt dobrego ocieplenia przecietnej wielkości domu jest niższy niż koszt budowy większego domu o pomieszczenie sporej kotłowni na paliwo stałe. A w dobrze ocieplonym domu kazdy piec na paliwo stałe będzie przewymiarowany, bo zapotrzebowanie na ciepło będzie tak niskie.

Natomiast jak ktoś sobie buduje ponad 300m2 dom za 700-800 tyś, to wybieranie kotła na paliwo stałe zamiast PC, jest już konserwatywnym skąpstwem, a nie rozsądkiem i oszczędnością. Budować sobie rezydencję w której trzeba będzie pracować jako palacz?

----------


## Odysss

> Odyss, napisz jeszcze ile kto wydał na ocieplenie i ile zainwestował w "kotłownię". Dostaniesz wtedy pełną odpowiedź.


Nie mam tych danych  :wink:  

Jak napisalem wyzej, ja tego nie licze, na stronie automat to wyliczyl. Mnie interesowalo moje teoretyczne zapotrzebowanie na energie, przy okazji dostalem szacunkowe koszta. 

Oczywiscie wyliczenia nie dla 16stopni w domu, tylko sredniej 20!



> A węgiel będzie taniał? Zwłaszcza przy tych wszytskich opłatach środowiskowych?


Program redukcji emisji CO2 na pewno sie odbije, kwestia jak mocno - w duzej mierze przez glupote rzadzacych, podpisali bardzo radykalne warunki. 
Energia elektryczna w Polsce pochodzi glownie z wegla, wiec proporcjonalnie wzrosnie jeszcze bardziej.



> A w dobrze ocieplonym domu kazdy piec na paliwo stałe będzie przewymiarowany, bo zapotrzebowanie na ciepło będzie tak niskie.


to jest prawdopodobne, w tym wypadku zaleca sie uzycie zbiornikow buforowych, koszt instalcji wzrasta.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak napisalem wyzej, ja tego nie licze, na stronie automat to wyliczyl. Mnie interesowalo moje teoretyczne zapotrzebowanie na energie, przy okazji dostalem szacunkowe koszta. 
> 
> Oczywiscie wyliczenia nie dla 16stopni w domu, tylko sredniej 20!


No widzisz jak automat może czowieka skołowac,gdybym grzał prądem zuzyłbym za poprzedni rok kalendarzowy ok.9000kWh,wtedy łyknąlbym najtańszego Duona za 0,18zł/kWh.
Ile zatem wychodziło by mnie ogrzewanie i cwu ?
Nie teoretyzujcie a róbcie OZC i to jeszcze przed budową,ekogroszek jest drogi i nie wierzcie sąsiadom tylko kalkulatorowi.
Moje OZC było robione dla temp.21st.C,utrzymuje aktualnie ok.22,5st.C i powyżej.

Sam uważałem jakiś czas temu,że cena prądu wzrośnie a tu co ? Prąd tanieje,ekogroszek drożeje.

----------


## Elfir

Odysss - a daj ocieplenie 20 cm, o którym tu piszemy (U ściany co  najwyżej 0,19)

Teściu poszedł na kilka dni do szpitala i teściowa miała problem - nie była w stanie wsypac worka 40 kg ekogroszku do podajnika. Musiała wzywać synow.

----------


## Odysss

> Odysss - a daj ocieplenie 20 cm, o którym tu piszemy (U ściany co  najwyżej 0,19)


Dalem 25cm, Energia spadla do 7500zl, ekogroszek do 3100zl

Oczywiscie ze zaldunek to problem, kopcenie tak samo, dogladanie kotla. Prad to wygoda, a wygoda kosztuje - kwestia kto sobie moze na to pozwolic.

----------


## fotohobby

A niech Ci teraz tą "energię" policzą w nocnej taryfie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dalem 25cm, Energia spadla do 7500zl, ekogroszek do 3100zl
> 
> Oczywiscie ze zaldunek to problem, kopcenie tak samo, dogladanie kotla. Prad to wygoda, a wygoda kosztuje - kwestia kto sobie moze na to pozwolic.


kWh z ekogroszka to ok.0,16zł czyli 3100zl/0,16=19375kWh zużycie na c.o i cwu  :wink:  Chyba tylko w domach przedwojennych a nie w nowym domu z 25cm styro  :wink: 

Jak to ktoś potrafi z ludzi zrobić nie myślące istoty...

Nowy dom,budowany tylko wg norm posiada zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ok.70kWh/m2/rok czyli dom 150m2 zużyje na ogrzewanie ok.10000kWh+4000kWh daje ogólne zużycie ok.14000kWh a kto normalny dzisiaj buduje tylko wg norm nie myśląc o przyszłości ?

Nowy dom z 25cm styro na elewacji będzie miał zapotrzebowanie ok.40kWh/m2/rok czyli 150m2 daje nam zużycie na ogrzewanie aż 6000kWh

----------


## Elfir

chyba kalkulator jest do niczego...

----------


## jarekpolak

Pompa ciepła? ile kosztowała? no właśnie. Więc gdzie oszczędności 20tys. przy instalacji? Oczywiście zaoszczędzić na etapie budowy mozna tylko wtedy gdy rezygnujemy z c.o. i podłączymy zwykłe grzejniki do prądu w cenie powiedzmy 300 zł za sztuke, jednak późniejsze rachunki to masakra a jak sie okazuje oszczędności na kominie i pomieszczeniu (które i tak musimy mieć więc nie zaoszczedzimy) wydamy z nawiązką na pompe ciepła. Fakt grzanie tym sposobem jest atrakcyjne pod wieloma względami jednak ile miejsca na działce potrzeba na instalacje takiego cuda, żeby ogrzać 200m2 po podłodze? nie wiem czy u mnie w ogóle to jest realne. 708m2 w tym już stoi fundament 110m2 zabudowy, no i ciekawe ile można zaoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu i budowie oraz wykonczeniu obniżając parter z 265 na 250?

----------


## imrahil

> chyba kalkulator jest do niczego...


bo powinno się zrobić OZC za 300-400 zł, a nie wybierać system grzewczy do domu na całe życie na podstawie kalkulatora internetowego

----------


## Arturo72

> Pompa ciepła? ile kosztowała? no właśnie. Więc gdzie oszczędności 20tys. przy instalacji?


Ile będzie kosztował Cię kocioł z podajnikiem+komin+pomieszczenie zwane kotlownią +dodatkowe pomieszczenie zwane pralnio-suszarnią ?
Wymień koszty tych składników.
Pompa kosztuje z montażem ok.20tys.zł i części powyższych składników nie mam u siebie w domu,bo były mi nie potrzebne a są konieczne przy paliwie stałym.
Mówimy o etapie "przed budową" a nie "po budowie".



> Fakt grzanie tym sposobem jest atrakcyjne pod wieloma względami jednak ile miejsca na działce potrzeba na instalacje takiego cuda, żeby ogrzać 200m2 po podłodze?


Miejsca na dzialce do instalacji tego cuda potrzeba ok.0,32m2  :wink:  
Zdziwiony ? Nie dziwie sie  :big grin: 




> nie wiem czy u mnie w ogóle to jest realne. 708m2 w tym już stoi fundament 110m2 zabudowy,


Ja mam pow.zabudowy 180m2 i tylko 670m2 dzialki  :wink: 


Może dlatego kotoś nie nawidzi swojego domu po zamieszkaniu bo nie miał zielonego pojęcia o swoim przyszłym domu,o dzisiejszych technologiach i wogóle o budowie co zresztą pokazuje dyskusja.
A potem zdziwko,bo miało być tak pięknie,bo przeciez sąsiedzi tak mówili,bo przeciez budowlańców mialem najlepszych,bo mialo być tanio bo wunglem,bo mialo być bezobsługowo bo z podajnikiem,bo miało być czysto.

----------


## מרכבה

Ale norma jest stara, nie uwzględnia postępu w tej dziedzinie i jest sprzeczna w pewnym względzie z WT 2014. http://www.kominypolskie.com.pl/pdf/...wentylacja.pdf tu jest podany pod koniec punkt 9 o zakazie stosowania wyciągowej .. ale brak punktu 10.
Co autor tego opisu sam się zapętlił bo w tekście o tym wspomina.

Ale mając kocioł na paliwo stałe warto mieć WM która wprowadza nadciśnienie o czym mowa w pt. 10 A powietrze do tego nadciśnienia może być brudnym powietrzem zrzutowym ..

----------


## jarekpolak

Dlaczego jak czytam o pompach ciepła to ludzie podają ceny rzędu 25-35 tys plus 15-25 tys montaż? komin kosztuje 2,5 koła postawię go sam i nie wykończę klinkierem bo będzie okuty blachą w całości (zajmuję się takimi rzeczami) kocioł jaki planowałem to 7 tys z koszem zasypowym. Mógłbyś podesłać jakieś namiary konkretnie na ten sprzęt co masz i jak to jest wykonane? JEŚLI cały kosz pompy ciepła kosztował Cię 20 tys to przyznaję, że to atrakcyjna cena. Wyczytałem w różnych artykułach żeby pompa była wydajna to potrzeba rozkopać znaczą powierzchnię działki w innym wypadku pompa będzie mało wydajna a moze nawet nieopłacalna. Może jestem sceptyczny w tej sprawie, bo przy ogrzewaniu węglem mam całkowitą jasność, jednak przy pompie ciepła jedną wielką niewiadomą.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dlaczego jak czytam o pompach ciepła to ludzie podają ceny rzędu 25-35 tys plus 15-25 tys montaż?


Dlatego,że nie masz pojęcia o tym,zresztą jak większosć,którzy pakują ekogroszek do nowych domów.
Pomp ciepła jest dużo rodzajów,ja akurat mam p-w.



> Mógłbyś podesłać jakieś namiary konkretnie na ten sprzęt co masz i jak to jest wykonane? JEŚLI cały kosz pompy ciepła kosztował Cię 20 tys to przyznaję, że to atrakcyjna cena. Wyczytałem w różnych artykułach żeby pompa była wydajna to potrzeba rozkopać znaczą powierzchnię działki w innym wypadku pompa będzie mało wydajna a moze nawet nieopłacalna. Może jestem sceptyczny w tej sprawie, bo przy ogrzewaniu węglem mam całkowitą jasność, jednak przy pompie ciepła jedną wielką niewiadomą.


Panasonic T-CAP 9kW pompa ciepła powietrze-woda,która nie potrzebuje rozkopywania działki i składa się z jednostki wewnętrznej,którą widzisz u mnie w "kotłowni" i jednostki zewnątrznej z dwoma wiatrakami  :wink: 

A to,że jesteś sceptyczny do tego to temu się nie dziwię,jak pisałem większość inwestorów,którzy do tej pory mieli styczność tylko z weglem tak ma a pompy ciepla od lat służą i działają i grzeją tanio co najważniejsze  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Pompa ciepła jest starsza niż C.O rurowe w Polsce .. gdy były jeszcze chaty kryte strzechą ..
druga połowa XIX wieku... Pracuje to na zasadzie obiegu Carnota.

A jeśli ktoś wykonuje wymiennik gruntowy spiralny .. to sam sobie robi krzywdę.. opór przepływu, oraz prosty fakt że do odpowiedniej wydajności potrzeba 
masy gruntu oczywiście pod daną moc i rodzaj gruntu. Nie mniej pompę ciepła gruntową .. można wziąć sprawę w swoje ręce..
ot ciut większa lodówka ...

----------


## compi

Arturo, pisz innym wyraźnie, że twoja 9kW do 125m2 nie da rady u jarekpolak na 200m2. Można to zrozumieć opacznie. Poza tym mamy coś takiego jak różnice w regionach Polski. Dzisiaj Śląśk -2, a Podlasiu -8, więc też jak przekonywać to ujmując takie parametry. Poza tym zgadzam się co do idei odchodzenia od groszku. Dodam tylko że dzisiaj i kotły gazowe i choćby mój olejowy nie wymagają komina. Mają własny wypuszczany przez ścianę lub dach w postaci rury systemowej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, pisz innym wyraźnie, że twoja 9kW do 125m2 nie da rady u jarekpolak na 200m2.


A czemuż to się nie nadaje ? Po pierwsze nie wiadomo jaki jarekpolak będzie miał dom także nie znamy obciążenia cieplnego a po drugie identyczna pompa ogrzewa dom map78,który grzeje 190m2 i to górę bez podłogówki tylko na klimakonwektorach a dom ma ocieplony znacznie poniżej dzisiejszego standartu bo wiadomo,miał ekogroszek a tam się nie myślało o zużyciu energii na ogrzewanie tylko o ilości tun wungla  :wink: 




> Arturo, ma cieplejszy i mniejszy dom, a do tego na śląsku ostatnio jest znacznie cieplej niż u nas. U mnie ostatnie 3 dni to temp -2 w dzień i -7/-8 w nocy. Za ostatnia dobę zeżarło 32kWh, poprzednią 27kWh. W domu cały czas powyżej 23st

----------


## compi

> A czemuż to się nie nadaje ? Po pierwsze nie wiadomo jaki jarekpolak będzie miał dom także nie znamy obciążenia cieplnego a po drugie identyczna pompa ogrzewa dom map78,który grzeje 190m2 i to górę bez podłogówki tylko na klimakonwektorach a dom ma ocieplony znacznie poniżej dzisiejszego standartu bo wiadomo,miał ekogroszek a tam się nie myślało o zużyciu energii na ogrzewanie tylko o ilości tun wungla


Tak to możesz takie 6kW polecać, będzie jeszcze taniej. Resztę klimakonwektorem sie obleci. Jeśli w arkuszu wpiszesz sobie kocioł na groch w jednej tabeli, a w drugiej pompę to wcale wraz ze wzrostem powierzchni do ogrzania różnice nie będą identyczne. Poleć mu PC na te 200m2 i wtedy mędrkuj.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak to możesz takie 6kW polecać, będzie jeszcze taniej. Resztę klimakonwektorem sie obleci. Jeśli w arkuszu wpiszesz sobie kocioł na groch w jednej tabeli, a w drugiej pompę to wcale wraz ze wzrostem powierzchni do ogrzania różnice nie będą identyczne. Poleć mu PC na te 200m2 i wtedy mędrkuj.


Ale ja przecież nic nie polecam  :smile: 
Każdy ma własny rozum to niech ma go nie od parady tylko niech go wykorzysta do celów praktycznych.
Odpowiadam tylko na pytania i wyjaśniam kwestie i niescisłosci.

----------


## jarekpolak

Planowałem c.o. zrobić we własnym zakresie (z małą pomocą wujka, który zajmuje się takimi rzeczami zawodowo i ma sklep hydrauliczny) a jak sprawa wygląda z pompą ciepła? można zrobić to dobrze bez firmy? buduję za gotówkę bez pośpiechu bo jak wezmę firmę od wszystkiego to mi funduszy braknie a samemu to będzie szło mniej więcej odpowiednim tempem do luźnej kasy na budowe.

----------


## compi

> ....Pompa kosztuje z montażem ok.20tys.zł i części powyższych składników nie mam u siebie w domu,bo były mi nie potrzebne a są konieczne przy paliwie stałym.
> Mówimy o etapie "przed budową" a nie "po budowie".
> 
>  ...


Rzucasz takie hasło i już ludzie nie traktują tego poważnie gdy zestawią to z realnym kosztem PC potrzebnym na ich metry. Ale ty zawsze wtedy możesz im nadmuch sprzedać jako zajebisty pomysł na uzupełnienie ogrzewania, prawda?

----------


## imrahil

> Rzucasz takie hasło i już ludzie nie traktują tego poważnie gdy zestawią to z realnym kosztem PC potrzebnym na ich metry. Ale ty zawsze wtedy możesz im nadmuch sprzedać jako zajebisty pomysł na uzupełnienie ogrzewania, prawda?


chyba nie zrozumiałeś. te klimakonwektory mapa są zasilane z pompy ciepła takiej jak u Arturo. po prostu zawalił sprawę, nie ma na poddaszu podłogówki, w związki z czym zainstalował klimakonwektory jako niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie. jego wina, sam przyznaje że nie pomyślał o tym wcześniej.

----------


## imrahil

> Planowałem c.o. zrobić we własnym zakresie (z małą pomocą wujka, który zajmuje się takimi rzeczami zawodowo i ma sklep hydrauliczny) a jak sprawa wygląda z pompą ciepła? można zrobić to dobrze bez firmy? buduję za gotówkę bez pośpiechu bo jak wezmę firmę od wszystkiego to mi funduszy braknie a samemu to będzie szło mniej więcej odpowiednim tempem do luźnej kasy na budowe.


wg mnie może być ciężko, np. mój znajomy hydraulik nie podołałby takiemu zadaniu. najważniejsze wg mnie, żebyś nie zawalił sprawy z podłogówką. najlepiej w całym domu i odpowiednio wykonana. potem łatwiej będzie podpiąć do domu jakiekolwiek źródło ciepła.

----------


## compi

> chyba nie zrozumiałeś. te klimakonwektory mapa są zasilane z pompy ciepła takiej jak u Arturo. po prostu zawalił sprawę, nie ma na poddaszu podłogówki, w związki z czym zainstalował klimakonwektory jako niskotemperaturowe ogrzewanie. jego wina, sam przyznaje że nie pomyślał o tym wcześniej.


Tym bardziej podawanie za przykład takiej protezy to nieporozumienie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tym bardziej podawanie za przykład takiej protezy to nieporozumienie.


Dalej nie rozumiesz ale co zrobić,niektórzy tak mają  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Dalej nie rozumiesz ale co zrobić,niektórzy tak mają


Najważniejsze że z tym mottem jesteś szczęśliwy zawsze gdy się ktoś z tobą ktoś nie zgadza.

----------


## Arturo72

> Najważniejsze że z tym mottem jesteś szczęśliwy zawsze gdy się ktoś z tobą ktoś nie zgadza.


Dobrze,jak przedszkolakowi  :wink: 
Pisałeś,że moja pompa nie sprawdzi się w nowym domu 200m2,na ten czas podałem Ci przykład mapa z jego domem 190m2 i to bez podłogówki po całosci gdzie poza nią wymagana jest wyższa temp.zasilania gdzie ta pompa smiga bez zastrzeżeń a tym bardziej,że przeszedl z ekogroszku na pompe i jest słabo izolowany.
Po czym wyskakujesz mi że jakieś dmuchawce mi w głowie czy klimakonwektory promuje czy coś.
Zrozumial teraz ? Czy może jaśniej ? Imrahil Ci już wcześniej o tym pisał ale nie zajarzyłeś.

----------


## Elfir

jarekpolak - u ciebie to by trzeba było zaczac od sensownego ocieplenia a nie robienia symbolicznego podkładu pod tynk.

Pompa ciepła u klienta:


Miała być gruntowa, ostatecznie stanęła powietrzna.
Na oko pow. całkowita domu to 180-200m2

----------


## jarekpolak

w oryginalnym założeniu była silka 24 + 20cm styropian, ja planuję solbet 24 + 20cm styro tylko zastanawiam się nad klasą gęstości pomiędzy 580 a 640. różnica w przenikalności jest spora jednak nie wiem jak z obciążeniami i pęknięciami.

----------


## compi

> ... Zrozumial teraz ? ....


To jest forum publiczne i posługuj się normalnym językiem, a nie tym którego w domu używasz. Poza tym klep w klawisze precyzyjniej, bo Pyxisa trochę  przypominasz. Doradzanie komuś na 200m2 pompy ciepła 9kW przypomina właśnie ten marketingowy bełkot, który uskuteczniałeś tu kiedyś pod innym nickiem. To że Asolt wyliczy na styk taką pompę Santoszowi z jego 160m2 podłóg, nie znaczy że możesz ludziom na forum sugerować podobne wydatki na system grzewczy przy większych powierzchniach.

----------


## Arturo72

> Doradzanie komuś na 200m2 pompy ciepła 9kW przypomina właśnie ten marketingowy bełkot, który uskuteczniałeś tu kiedyś pod innym nickiem. .


W którym momencie doradzam ? Rzuć cytat bo zachowujesz sie tak jakbyś miał faktycznie problemy z rozumieniem tekstu.

----------


## Odysss

> bo powinno się zrobić OZC za 300-400 zł, a nie wybierać system grzewczy do domu na całe życie na podstawie kalkulatora internetowego


Zrobilem OZC (raczej prawidlowo), grubosc izolacji na scianach zewn ma niewielkie znaczenie (doslownie rzedu 3-5 kWh/m2rok) 
Natomiast wentylacja... o tak, to sa duze roznice.
Musze poszukac info na ten temat.

----------


## Kejt_R

Odysss, na pewno są duże różnice w stratach na wentylacji, poza stratami finansowymi?  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

> Zrobilem OZC (raczej prawidlowo), grubosc izolacji na scianach zewn ma niewielkie znaczenie (doslownie rzedu 3-5 kWh/m2rok) 
> Natomiast wentylacja... o tak, to sa duze roznice.
> Musze poszukac info na ten temat.


  :no:  policzmy zatem przegrodę normową i moją ..
0,25 vs 0,05 W/m2K ... 
0,25 * 100m2 * średnia dt 18*24h* 150 dni .. sezonu .. =1620 kWh rok ..
moja ? 0kWh .. 486 .. kWh tylko że sezon nie trwa u mnie 150 .. tylko 0 dni.
Różnica kryje się w .. mocy  do potrzymania temp .. 
ściana U 0,25 potrzebuje przy -30 dostarczenia 1250 wat .. na 100m2 .. 
moja ? 250 wat ..  a cały dom 1620 wat .. gdzie tu jedna ściana potrzebuje 1250 .. a gdzie reszta ? 
przeważnie taki dom 0,25 jest nadziany mostkami jak pieczone prosie kaszą..

a tak zwana "wentylacja grawitacyjna" przy starych domach i tych nowszych .. to tragedia ! czyste straty.
Ale samooszuści mają na to sposób .. zamykają co się da i jak się da .. i duszenie się.
Nikt karnie nie trzyma każdego okna w rozszczelnieniu.. bo go to by kosztowało dobre 40-50% więcej ...
Jeśli dom ma stary bez izolacji, pełen mostków .. to grzyb murowany .. każda zimna powierzchnia i duża wilgotność w domu =grzyb.

U mnie normowo licząc to straty na WG stą koło 500-600% strat .. jak nie lepiej .. 
dom ma 32 W/K na przenikanie .. a na wentylację WG miałby koło 150-180 W/K rachunek prosty ..

----------


## compi

> Ile będzie kosztował Cię kocioł z podajnikiem+komin+pomieszczenie zwane kotlownią +dodatkowe pomieszczenie zwane pralnio-suszarnią ?
> Wymień koszty tych składników.
> Pompa kosztuje z montażem ok.20tys.zł i części powyższych składników nie mam u siebie w domu,bo były mi nie potrzebne a są konieczne przy paliwie stałym.
>  .....


Rozmawiasz z człowiekiem którego dom jest większy od twojego prawie dwukrotnie, nie znasz szczegółów i walisz takie kwiatki jak powyżej. Próbowałem na to właśnie zwrócić twoją szanowną uwagę.

----------


## Kejt_R

> policzmy zatem przegrodę normową i moją ..
> 0,25 vs 0,05 W/m2K ... 
> 0,25 * 100m2 * średnia dt 18*24h* 150 dni .. sezonu .. =1620 kWh rok ..
> moja ? 0kWh .. 486 .. kWh tylko że sezon nie trwa u mnie 150 .. tylko 0 dni.
> Różnica kryje się w .. mocy  do potrzymania temp .. 
> ściana U 0,25 potrzebuje przy -30 dostarczenia 1250 wat .. na 100m2 .. 
> moja ? 250 wat ..  a cały dom 1620 wat .. gdzie tu jedna ściana potrzebuje 1250 .. a gdzie reszta ? 
> przeważnie taki dom 0,25 jest nadziany mostkami jak pieczone prosie kaszą..
> 
> ...


Liczyłam sobie na stronie cieplowlasciwe.pl zapotrzebowanie i sprawdziłam dwie wersje wentylacji. Dlaczego tam niezależnie od rodzaju wentylacji pokazuje 42% strat? Wszystko inne jakby mi się zgadza z ogólnym poglądem na mój dom, więc dlaczego akurat w tym fragmencie miałoby być przekłamanie? 
Ostatnio wpadły mi w oko stabilizatory do wentylacji grawitacyjnej, może to jest dobry sposób na regulację?

----------


## Arturo72

> Rozmawiasz z człowiekiem którego dom jest większy od twojego prawie dwukrotnie, nie znasz szczegółów i walisz takie kwiatki jak powyżej. Próbowałem na to właśnie zwrócić twoją szanowną uwagę.





> Pompa ciepła? *ile kosztowała*? no właśnie. Więc gdzie oszczędności 20tys. przy instalacji?


Wytłuszczone...
Mój dom ma obciązenie cieplne 3,5kW,szczegóły określają normy,dlatego też zapodałem przykład mapa gdzie *identyczna* pompa ogrzewa nie nowy dom 190m2,cały dom a nie połowę i też prawie dwukrotnie większy od mojego.

----------


## compi

> Wytłuszczone...
> Mój dom ma obciązenie cieplne 3,5kW,szczegóły określają normy,dlatego też zapodałem przykład mapa gdzie *identyczna* pompa ogrzewa nie nowy dom 190m2,cały dom a nie połowę i też prawie dwukrotnie większy od mojego.


Arturku, nie wpędzaj ludzi w kłopoty. Jeszcze ci uwierzą i będą później zakładali właśnie takie wątki jak ten.

----------


## מרכבה

> Dlaczego tam niezależnie od rodzaju wentylacji pokazuje 42% strat?


 możliwe że coś nie tak wpisane ..
Ja liczę OZC w arkuszu kalulacyjnym .to namacalnie widzę wartości..
http://www.builddesk.pl/ tu profi program do robienia charakterystyki energetycznej .. można korzystać za free .. 
wydruk świadectwa kosztuje ..ale nie potrzeba tego .. parametru Eu, EK EP , Htr Hve są i ilość kWh łącznie na CWU i C.O 
dzień trzeba poświęcić .. aby dobrze to wykonać ..




> więc dlaczego akurat w tym fragmencie miałoby być przekłamanie? 
> Ostatnio wpadły mi w oko stabilizatory do wentylacji grawitacyjnej, może to jest dobry sposób na regulację?


 nie ..ponieważ chodzimy cały czas w miejscu samo oszukiwania się..
Można wytłumić wentylację i pozornie być happy z oszczędnosci ..
ale pierwsza lepsza słabsza przegroda się podda= grzyb.

Czemu tak ? mój dom posiada straty 32 W/K na przenikanie przez przegrody.
Teraz normowa wentylacja grawitacyjna to jest strata 150-180 W/K czyli wielokrotność 
strat na przenikanie .. i nijak 42% nie wyjdzie .. ile razy 32 mieści się w 180 ..
to tyle procent wychodzi.. im cieplejszy dom tym bardziej gigantyczna różnica w procentach..

Jeśli mój był by ceglakiem o 500 W/K na przenikanie .. to w tedy straty były by ..37% ..
a tak są 500 i więcej % .. 
Gdzie wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem zadowala się 15 -25 W/K 
różnica gigantyczna.

----------


## compi

> Wytłuszczone...
>  ... też zapodałem przykład mapa gdzie *identyczna* pompa ogrzewa nie nowy dom 190m2,..


Własnie map78 napisał santoszowi w innym wątku o PC, że mając nieprzewymiarowaną PC powinien zapomnieć o grzaniu w II taryfie. Santosz ma PC właśnie 9kW, o czym już pisałem, i jego 160m2 ma się chyba nijak do 200 jarkapolaka. To na tyle z mojej strony gawędziarzu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturku, nie wpędzaj ludzi w kłopoty. Jeszcze ci uwierzą i będą później zakładali właśnie takie wątki jak ten.


No to jeszcze raz:



> 4300kWh zużyłem przez 7 miesięcy okresu grzewczego. Przez okrągły rok było to prawie 5100kWh na CO + CWU. I jest to raczej za duże zużycie jak za minioną zimę, spowodowane tym, że to była pierwsza moja zima z pompą i jeszcze uczyłem się jej sterowania.


A tu stopka map78:

Bliźniak. Powierzchnia użytkowa *190m2*, ogrzewana kubatura 530m3. Ściany Porotherm 24cm + *12cm styro*, posadzka *10cm* styro, poddasze 35cm wełna, okna i drzwi PCV U=1. Ogrzewanie: parter - podłogówka, piętro - klimakonwektory Purmo Vido, garaż i kotłownia - grzejniki. 
Pompa ciepła Panasonic *T-CAP 9kW* 400V + Galmet Maxi 300l. (Nawrócony z ekogroszku :cool: )
Sezon grzewczy 2013/14 - 4300kWh na CO+CWU - G12w (15% drogiej) - koszt 1720zł
Mój album

Czy ty naprawdę nie rozumiesz,że nie pisze o swoim domu ???
map78 to jest map78 a nie Arturo72 on ma swój dom i ja mam swój dom,ona takie zużycei a ja mam inne zużycie chociaż grzejemy tym samym.
Naprawdę masz problem ze sobą...

----------


## Kejt_R

Dzięki, spróbuję to jakoś ogarnąć  :smile:

----------


## compi

> No to jeszcze raz:
> 
> ...


Właśnie, bądź zawsze taki precyzyjny w swoich postach i nie sugeruj, że PC za 20 tysięcy ktoś bezproblemowo ogrzeje 200m2. Na to zwracam ci uwagę od początku.

----------


## Arturo72

> Własnie map78 napisał santoszowi w innym wątku o PC, że mając nieprzewymiarowaną PC powinien zapomnieć o grzaniu w II taryfie. Santosz ma PC właśnie 9kW, o czym już pisałem, i jego 160m2 ma się chyba nijak do 200 jarkapolaka. To na tyle z mojej strony gawędziarzu.


To jest tak jak się nie ma pojęcia o czym się pisze a jak tak to się raczej nie odzywa i nie zatruwa się środowiska,byle by tylko pospamowac sobie,map78 i ja mamy T-CAP-y 9kW gdzie przy -15st.C moc grzewcza jest dalej 9kW a santosz ma zwykłą 9kW gdzie przy -15st.C moc grzewcza jest ok.5kW czy nawet ponizej,widzisz różnicę w mocach ?
Także najpierw się dowiedz dokładnie co w trawie piszczy a potem pisz bo inaczej stajesz się nie poważny.
Brak zrozumienia tekstu wychodzi po raz kolejny...

----------


## compi

Przewymiarowałeś Arturku pompę u siebie celowo czy wynikało to z niewiedzy?

----------


## Arturo72

> Przewymiarowałeś Arturku pompę u siebie celowo czy wynikało to z niewiedzy?


A co to znaczy wg Ciebie "przewymiarowana pompa" w dodatku z inwenterem ?
Zanim odpowiesz dowiedz się co to jest i jak działa "inwenter" bo sądzę,że znowu byś nie zrozumiał...

----------


## Przemek_80

Proponowałbym żeby moderator zajął się wątkiem. Wchodziłem tu żeby poczytać o sprawach, które trzeba przemyśleć przy budowaniu domu, negatywnych aspektach mieszkania poza miastem itd.. Od kilku stron nie da się tego czytać, bezsensowne dyskusje o sposobach ogrzewania. O tym są inne działy na forum.  :big tongue:

----------


## מרכבה

Specyfiką tego forum jest .. że wykuwa się problem na bieżąco, wchodząc w duży wątek.
Można też swój założyć z pytaniami.

----------


## jarekpolak

Ok spokojnie Panowie i Panie. Już wiem, że do mojego domu jedna firma określiła koszt całej instalacji z materiałem na 47 tys zł plus podłogówka itd. kiedy ja to odrobie?? juz wole groszek

----------


## Arturo72

> Ok spokojnie Panowie i Panie. Już wiem, że do mojego domu jedna firma określiła koszt całej instalacji z materiałem na 47 tys zł plus podłogówka itd. kiedy ja to odrobie?? juz wole groszek


Chwal się co to za instalacja,rozbierz ją na czynniki pierwsze i wtedy można wybierać i się zastanawiać i porównywać.Inaczej to głupota.
Jakie jest obciązenie cieplne domu ? Bez znajomości tego te 47tys.zł nic ale to nic absolutnie nie znaczą i taką firmę pognalbym w diałby bo chcceili z ciebie zrobić jelenia i owce do strzyżenia.
Zresztą podobnie będzie  z ekogroszkiem.

Czyli podstawa do porównania i do wyboru to:
-obciązenie cieplne domu
-zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło
Bez tego nie wybiera się i nie porównuje źródeł ciepła,ba bez znajomości tego  nie wybuduje się dobrego domu  :smile: 

Wybuduje się dom,którego za niedługo się znienawidzi  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ok spokojnie Panowie i Panie. Już wiem, że do mojego domu jedna firma określiła koszt całej instalacji z materiałem na 47 tys zł plus podłogówka itd. kiedy ja to odrobie?? juz wole groszek


Groszek i co ? Grzejniki ?
To sobie zamkniesz drogę do niskotemperaturowych źródeł ciepła. Przy okazji wstawisz sobie wątpliwe ozdoby pod okna i zmniejszysz sobie komfort (zimne podłogi)

----------


## Arturo72

> juz wole groszek


A już widze,że idziesz w miarę dobrym tropem i sciana jak dasz grafit bedzie z niskim współczynnikiem



> w oryginalnym założeniu była silka 24 + 20cm styropian, ja planuję solbet 24 + 20cm styro


To wtedy ten twój groszek cienko widzę w takim domu.
Dom w Tymonkach ma ok.130m2,znajdziesz kociól na ekogroszke o mocy max.5kW bo tyle będzie potrzebne ? 
Nie znajdziesz a jak nie znajdziesz to żeby wykorzystać maksymalną sprawność kotła to musisz miec bufor a to koszt.
Wiesz o tym czy nie za bardzo ?

To się dowiedz o co biega bo szybko ten dom znienawidzisz  :wink:

----------


## jarekpolak

EP 	= 98 [kWh/(m2rok)]  coś takiego mam w projekcie na necie, a w książce wpisane jest jeszcze "zastosowano kocioł węglowy KP 15 z pdajnikiem o mocy 15kW. współczynnik przenikania ciepła ściany zew. 0,16, stropodach 0,14 okna 1,1 i podłoga 0,22. III strefa klimatyczna (temp. obliczeniowa powietrza na zew. budynków -20) -tz/tp = 70/55 sotopniC. projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku 8,15 kW

----------


## [email protected]

> możliwe że coś nie tak wpisane ..
> Ja liczę OZC w arkuszu kalulacyjnym .to namacalnie widzę wartości..
> http://www.builddesk.pl/ tu profi program do robienia charakterystyki energetycznej .. można korzystać za free .. 
> wydruk świadectwa kosztuje ..ale nie potrzeba tego .. parametru Eu, EK EP , Htr Hve są i ilość kWh łącznie na CWU i C.O 
> dzień trzeba poświęcić .. aby dobrze to wykonać ..



Obejrzałem ten program, dziwni liczy, praktycznie grubość ocieplenia powyżej 15cm nie ma żadnego sensu, najwięcej daje wentylacje mechaniczna i zmiana źródeł ogrzewania i cwu.
Dziwnie ten program liczy Ep, dla Z11 standard liczy EP:  250 kWh/m2/rok
a na stronie projektu jest 124 kWh/m2/rok 
http://z500.pl/projekt/11/Z11,maly-d...ytkowaniu.html
czyli 2 razy mniej jakiś kosmos.

----------


## מרכבה

> Ok spokojnie Panowie i Panie. Już wiem, że do mojego domu jedna firma określiła koszt całej instalacji z materiałem na 47 tys zł plus podłogówka itd. kiedy ja to odrobie?? juz wole groszek


 47 tyś .. uj to kubików wełny/epsa jest trochę .. 80% tego co mi potrzeba ..
ale mam później, spokój nie umraznę .




> Obejrzałem ten program, dziwni liczy, praktycznie grubość ocieplenia powyżej 15cm nie ma żadnego sensu, najwięcej daje wentylacje mechaniczna i zmiana źródeł ogrzewania i cwu.
> Dziwnie ten program liczy Ep, dla Z11 standard liczy EP: 250 kWh/m2/rok
> a na stronie projektu jest 124 kWh/m2/rok 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/11/Z11,maly-d...ytkowaniu.html
> czyli 2 razy mniej jakiś kosmos.


 zawsze można zapodać plik z obliczeniami ..  
Oczywiście że podrasowanie na stronie projektu to dość powszechna praktyka. To dość prosty program, tylko że ciężko jest komuś kto nigdy tego się nie uczył w mig opanować, każde niuanse programu. Tu się nie dziwie ..

----------


## egreg

> Wykonawcy to zwyczajni ludzie .... Nie trafiłem na oszustów.... Nie biorę najtańszych ekip.... Tutaj najprościej zastanowić się za ile TY chciałbyś pracować miesięcznie, a następnie ocenić czy to co płacisz wykonawcy temu odpowiada ... brutto ...


Z moich doświadczeń to wygląda zupełnie inaczej:
1. cena usługi/wykonawcy nie ma się nijak do jej jakości. Wiele razy spotkałem się z tym że wycena najprostszych rzeczy uzależniona była raczej od "oględzin" zasobności portfela klienta! Inaczej natomiast uważam jest z materiałami budowlanymi - cena ma swoje odzwierciedlenie w jakości.
2. musiałeś mieć naprawdę duże szczęście skoro nie trafiłeś na oszustów. A może jeszcze się nie przekonałeś o tym? Czy jesteś 100% pewny że już nic nie "wyjdzie" w czasie użytkowania? Jak ciężko będzie wyegzekwować reklamację jeśli jednak zajdzie taka sytuacja?
3. każdy wykonawca ceni się według własnego cennika ale najczęściej uzależnione jest to najbardziej od rejonu - im bogatsza okolica tym, wiadomo, wyższa cena usługi
4. wiele prac wymaga naprawdę fachowej wiedzy i doświadczenia - ktoś z innej branży nie będzie w stanie nawet tego wycenić na podstawie własnych oczekiwań zarobkowych
pozdrawiam

----------


## generalx

Witam ponownie po dłuższej przerwie. Jako założyciel tematu czuję się zobowiązany poinformować o zmianach jakie zaszły w sprawie wymienianego tutaj na początku hałasującego dachu PLANIA CLICK. Otóż to co zaszło potwierdza że forum jest raczej monitowane przez producentów materiałów budowlanych: Po kolejnych mailach do prezesa PLANII-Pana StanisławaTyca, doczekałem się w końcu jakiejś tam reakcji- przysłano głównego inżyniera z propozycją procedury naprawczej dachu: 2 razy więcej łat, 4 razy więcej wkrętów i do tego mata głusząca(okazało się że PLANIA nie ma takiego materiału w swojej ofercie- więc była to mata z RUKKI- ale ponoć się połączyły te firmy). Na pytanie czy to rozwiąże ten problem, usłyszeliśmy że trzeba najpierw spróbować- więc zapadła decyzja o tym że skoro nikt nie jest pewny czy to cokolwiek da, to spróbujemy najpierw na garażu. Oczywiście jak się domyślacie musiałem zapłacić za dodatkowe materiały. PLANIA ze swojej strony dała certyfikowaną ekipę i te wkręty których miało być więcej. Ekipa w jeden dzień zdemontowała dach na garażu, przybiła dodatkowe łaty- teraz są chyba co 15 centymetrów, pokleiła tą niby głuszącą matę i montowała wszystko spowrotem. Zgadnijcie jaki był efekt..... żaden, w zasadzie( zmienił się tylko dzwięk blachy- mniej metaliczny). Biorąc pod uwagę inne czynniki jak dodatkowe koszty, czy to że widać że zamki na arkuszach nie są już tak prosto pozapinane jak wcześniej, to chyba muszę powiedzieć że jest nawet gorzej. Fakt że robiła to jeszcze certyfikowana ekipa z PLANII jeszcze bardziej pogrąża tą firmę i ich stanowisko w początkowym etapie reklamacji o błędach wykonawczych naszego wykonawcy- bo ich ekipa przy zwiększonych nakładach finansowych na materiały zrobiła to tak samo. Ten eksperyment naukowy kosztował mnie dodatkowy prawie 1000 PLN(a garaz to mniej więcej 1/3 dachu na domu )- procedura naprawcza w pełni została zaproponowana przez producenta blachy, tak więc producent moim kosztem(finansowym- o nerwach już nawet nie wspominam) przeprowadził test swojego produktu, który potwierdził że dalej nad nim nie panuje. Ciekawe co teraz wymyślą i ile na tym stracę....
P.S. od jakiś 2-3 dni ludzie z okoli trójmiasta na pewno widzą że na zatoce jest "lekki wiaterek"- a my mamy ARMAGEDON- i nawet teraz jak to piszę dudni mi w domu.

----------


## b2211

wrzuć filmik jak to wygląda

----------


## jarekpolak

pracowałem z tą blachą i z własnych doświadczeń mogę powiedzieć że ta blacha to totalny niewypał bo do pozostałych wyrobów tej firmy nie mam zastrzezen

----------


## generalx

Problem z wrzuceniem jakiegokolwiek filmiku czy nagrania jest taki (mówię to jako elektronik), że wszystkie ogólnodostępne urządzenia nagrywające (komórki, dyktafony, kamery, aparaty) mają automatyczne redukcje szumów i pasmo ograniczane do ludzkiej mowy. Efekt nagrywania jest taki że wraz z usunięciem szumu wiatru(no bo dzieje się to jak wieje wiatr) wycina się 99% całego hałasu, i to co zostaje na nagraniu jest ledwo słyszalne. Musiałbym mieć sprzęt profesjonalny, gdzie samemu mógłbym decydować o filtrowanym paśmie i poziomie redukcji szumów. Tak czy siak znowu zostałem olany (powinni zmienić chyba nazwę na OLANIIA), i przestano odpowiadać na moje maile. Chyba jednak założę jakiegoś bloga czy coś, to może wtedy będą chcieli ze mną rozmawiać. Natomiast powiem jeszcze tyle że sytuacja szwagierki z RUKKI nie jest nic lepsza: wynik narazie jest taki że najpierw stwierdzono wady wykonawcze(ale dokładnie nie stwierdzono jakie),  a potem w zasadzie ich nie stwierdzono, i sprawa dziwnie utkneła. Kiedy wściekła szwagierka po ostatnich wichurach dodzwoniła się do samego prezesa RUKKI Polska to był kompletnie pijany(tydzień po sylwestrze). Trzy dni później sam oddzwonił, dowiedzieć się o co jej chodziło, po czym zadzwonił 2 dni poźniej poinformować ją, że ich sprawa została już "zamknięta", gdyż nie stwierdzono wad produktu, ani błędów wykonawczych.  Tak więc producenci materiałów budowlanych robią z nami co chcą(nie chciałem użyć słowa dy......). Mam jeszcze pomysł zmasowanego ataku mailowego na skrzynki tych obu firm, ale pewnie szybko by mnie ich informatyk wrzucił do spamu...

----------


## generalx

Pisząc w niedzielę o przejściach szwagierki z firmą RUKKI nie spodziewałem się że ta sprawa będzie również mnie dotyczyła. Otóż po kolejnych mailach do PLANJI, zadzowoniono do mnie z informacją, iż w " związku z połączeniem się obu firm w Szwecji ....(bla bla bla) decyzją zarządu w Szwecji zasadniczo firma PLANIJA Polska przestała istnieć" (zamknięto zakład produkcyjny gdzieś pod Warszawą, linię produkcyjną i niewielką część załogi przejął zakład RUKKI też gdzieś pod Warszawą, pozostała tylko nazwa, i część asortymentu) - tym samym odpowiedzialnym za moją reklamację teraz jest RUKKI Polska i w zasadzie powinienem czekać na kontakt człowieka z ich strony(czyli " proszę czekać na kolejny rozkaz z MATPLANETY..")- Jeżeli to nie jest jawna kpina z nas- klientów firm produkujących materiały budowlane to co to jest????

----------


## surgi22

To Polska właśnie.
PS. dlaczego jeśli mieszkasz w wietrznej okolicy nie pomyślałeś przy poddaszu użytkowym  o lepszym akustycznie pokryciu dachowym ( sądzę że cena betonowej dachówki byłaby zbliżona do twojej blachy )

----------


## fcmatpol

> Nie dajmy się mamić propagandzie wiecznego sukcesu i "podprogowej" manipulacji producentów materiałów budowlanych żeby tylko kupować, brać kredyty i znowu kupować, znowu brać kredyty żeby jeszcze więcej kupować i ratować się jedynie kredytem konsolidacyjnym- po to żeby móc znowu kupować.


Podpisuję się pod tym o czym piszesz rękami i nogami. 

Powodzenia.

----------


## generalx

Dlaczego nie wybraliśmy dachówki?? Po pierwsze u nas tak wieje....... normalnie. Tak długo jak mieszkam na pomorzu- znaczy się od urodzenia, to nie mogę powiedzieć że tu gdzie teraz dom stoi wiało  jakoś szczególnie bardziej niż 20-30 km dalej w głąb lądu- a dom do samego morza ma również ponad 25km w linii prostej. Po drugie nigdy nie sądziłem do tej pory (i nikt inny również)że zamontowana blacha na dachu poza dźwiękiem stukających kropel deszczu może wydawać jeszcze inne odgłosy(umówmy się że dźwięk deszczu jest wogóle niesłyszalny przy tym co wyrabia ten dach przy podmuchach wiatru). Poza tym, nawet jak by mi ktoś mówił o tym że to tak hałasuje to pewnie bym i tak w to nie uwierzył, tak jak mi teraz ludzie nie wierzą jak przychodzą się pytać o tą blachę(bo chcą zamontować taką samą). Sprzedawca oczywiście zachęcał i zapewniał o wszystkim co chcieliśmy usłyszeć, a mnie przekonywał jeszcze taki fakt że nigdzie nie ma "farmerów" na zewnątrz, więc w poszyciu nie ma dziur przez które później może lecieć woda, albo które mogą rdzewieć jak przy normalnej blachodachówce. O "walorach estetycznych" jako facet nie dyskutuję......

----------


## Michal_Wawa

Na twoim miejscu rozważałbym wynajęcie speców od mokrej roboty by producenta blachy wystawili głową w dół z 30 piętra  :smile:  Ale tak serio - wpiernicz w tą blachę kilka tysięcy wkrętów,  no to chyba do diabła wtedy już nie będzie miało prawa walić...??

----------


## jarekpolak

> Na twoim miejscu rozważałbym wynajęcie speców od mokrej roboty by producenta blachy wystawili głową w dół z 30 piętra  Ale tak serio - wpiernicz w tą blachę kilka tysięcy wkrętów,  no to chyba do diabła wtedy już nie będzie miało prawa walić...??


będzie, tyle, że mniej. Płaską blachę bardzo trudno "uciszyć" dla przykładu na kominach okuwanych blachą zawszę robię krzyże żeby blacha była bardziej sztywna a jeden facet chciał płaską no i byłem u niego już 4 razy na reklamację bo mu stuka i napchałem tyle wełny, że już więcej się nie zmieści bo komin okrągły by się zrobił i wreszcie spokój. Do plannji polecają jakieś taśmy z gąbką mocowane na łatach ale nie wiem czy to coś pomaga.

----------


## kanalia

> Dlaczego nie wybraliśmy dachówki?? Po pierwsze u nas tak wieje....... normalnie. Tak długo jak mieszkam na pomorzu- znaczy się od urodzenia, to nie mogę powiedzieć że tu gdzie teraz dom stoi wiało  jakoś szczególnie bardziej niż 20-30 km dalej w głąb lądu- a dom do samego morza ma również ponad 25km w linii prostej. Po drugie nigdy nie sądziłem do tej pory (i nikt inny również)że zamontowana blacha na dachu poza dźwiękiem stukających kropel deszczu może wydawać jeszcze inne odgłosy(umówmy się że dźwięk deszczu jest wogóle niesłyszalny przy tym co wyrabia ten dach przy podmuchach wiatru). Poza tym, nawet jak by mi ktoś mówił o tym że to tak hałasuje to pewnie bym i tak w to nie uwierzył, tak jak mi teraz ludzie nie wierzą jak przychodzą się pytać o tą blachę(bo chcą zamontować taką samą). Sprzedawca oczywiście zachęcał i zapewniał o wszystkim co chcieliśmy usłyszeć, a mnie przekonywał jeszcze taki fakt że nigdzie nie ma "farmerów" na zewnątrz, więc w poszyciu nie ma dziur przez które później może lecieć woda, albo które mogą rdzewieć jak przy normalnej blachodachówce. O "walorach estetycznych" jako facet nie dyskutuję......


w którymś z numerów muratora czytałem ,że blacha nie sprawdza się w rejonach wietrznych takich jak góry czy morze.można powiedzieć ,że sam się o tym przekonałeś.
po tym co czytam zastanawiam się czy jeszcze chce położyć blachę na swoim dachu,a mieszkam na śląsku

----------


## generalx

Wiesz.. jest blacha i blacha. Wszyscy wokół mają zwykłą najtańszą blachodachówkę czy nawet blachę trapezową i nikt nawet nie słyszał o czymś takim. Sytuacja teraz jeszcze bardziej potwierdza że firmy budowlane mają nas za królików doświadczalnych- bo przedstawiciel RUUKKI- pan Janusz Zych, który miał prowadzić tą reklamację, jednoznacznie potwierdził w rozmowie że będą u nas cokolwiek robić jak wypróbują nowy pomysł u innego klienta. Oczywiście raczył się pan do mnie odezwać po dwóch miesiącach- jak skontaktowałem się z jego przełożonym i zagroziłem że zjawię się na BUDMIE przed ich stoiskiem z transparentem- wcześniej nawet nie odbierał telefonów- ciężko tego nie nazwać po imieniu. Dziś było dobre światło i taki leciutki wiatr, że wyszedł bardzo fajny filmik co się dzieje z dachem na garażu w skali mikro. Dach na garażu już raz naprawiany przez certyfikowaną ekipę PLANNII (czyli łaty co mniej niż 20 cm, wkręty w każdą łatę, taśma głusząca podklejona pod blachą), wiatr mooże 10 m/s, więc wyobraźcie sobie co robi ponad 200m2 takiego dachu przy standardowym wietrze na jesień przez całą noc. Zastanawiam się tak dla jaj, udostępnić maila do pana Zycha i jego przełożonego, żeby każdy z forum napisał że właśnie buduje dom i pod wpływem tego tematu zrezygnowaliście z ich produktu...
A tu link do filmiku : https://youtu.be/x6ONYY-wpvE

----------


## surgi22

Wygląda na niezły balet  :wink:  . Handlowcy zawsze będą chcieli Ci sprzedać to czym handlują ,patrząc co dobre dla nich a nie dla Ciebie.

----------


## jajmar

Ja pierniczę oddychający dach, tyle tu było napisane o oddychaniu ścian a tu proszę dach który oddycha.

A tak poważniej współczuje problemu. Ten dach wygląda jakby dwie wojny już przetrwał.

----------


## beneck

To tylko chwilowy kryzys (mam nadzieję). Nie każdy ma kolorowo, ale też nie ma co się tak użalać. Musisz koniecznie zacisnąć zęby i dażyć do tego zeby żyło Ci się lepiej. Jak przyjdzie taki moment zwątpienia, to pomyśl o tym, że jednak też całkiem dużo masz...  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam /

[REKLAMA na forum jest płatna. - moderacja]

----------


## beton44

Beton obejrzał filmik. To coś na dachu to całkiem jakby zwykłą płaską blachą kryć.
Pełno dawniej takich dachów było tzn gdzieś tak do lat 70-tych ubiegłego wieku. Często nawet przedwojenne to były z blachy cynkowej 
nie stalowej cynkowanej.

Od razu rzuca się w oczy - że ta blach jest po prostu za cienka - przez to za mało sztywna i sobie faluje.
Nadto płaska blacha powinna być na pełnym podkładzie z desek, nie na łatach. To przyczyny - jak myślicie  :eek:

----------


## alexon

Przemyślałem każdy punkt Twojego nienawidzenia. W każdym punkcie jest ziarenko prawdy ale dom powinien raczej przynosić pozytywne uczucia. Dom to ostoja dla Ciebie i całej rodziny, w nim powinieneś znaleźć spokój. Myślę, że faktycznie musisz spakować się i gdzieś odpocząć. Może masz za dużo na głowie?

----------


## generalx

Mijają 3 miesiące odkąd odwiedził nas kolejny ekspert producenta i UWAGA!!!! - Orzekł całkowitą wadę pokrycia dachowego- blacha została źle zawalcowana w fabryce- punkty zapięcia blachy i harfa mocująca nie są w jednej osi z płaszczyzną blachy, co powoduje przy dokręcaniu unoszenie się całego panelu ponad łaty- sporządzono protokół z oględzin....... i co? i nic. dalej mają mnie głęboko w poważaniu. Znowu pewnie myślą zapomnę na jakiś czas i sprawa przycichnie.
Oczywiście dowiedziałem się wielu magicznych rzeczy- typu: prawdopodobnie cała produkcja tej blachy pod logiem PLANIA jest wadliwa- bo teraz wszystkie maszyny Planii zostały wyłączone i dalej blacha jest produkowana na maszynach RUKKI w ich fabryce, no i oczywiście już nie ma tej wady(co mnie akurat g..... obchodzi i jest bzdurą bo tak samo hałasujący dach RUKKI też widziałem).
Co do sposobu montażu: cały system z zasady jest wadliwy, bo RUKKI wycofało blachy tego typu które nie są podklejane filcem na całej powierzchni od spodu.  Tak więc sugeruję wszystkim z podobnym problemem nie dać się mamić tekstami o reklamacji że " jesteście Państwo jedyni, i naprawdę nie wiadomo co może być tego przyczyną" . A jak już wcześniej pisałem- montaż na łatach- skoro producent dopuszcza w instrukcji bez żadnych dodatkowych uwarunkowań jak : położenie geograficzne, strefa wiatrowa czy plamy na słońcu- to dlaczego mielibyśmy robić inaczej???
Tak czy siak znowu się sprawdza powiedzenie : że prawo jest jak płot: Lew przeskoczy, wąż się prześlizgnie, a bydło musi stać, czekać i beczeć......aż  łaskawie zechce się do nas odezwać mimo tak oczywistej ekspertyzy ich własnego eksperta.

----------


## surgi22

Szkoda że musiałeś się przekonać o tym na własnej skórze  ::-(:

----------


## Hanss

*generalx*  jak długo już z Nimi walczysz???
Pytam bo mam "podobny" problem z dachem, tzn. u mnie wadliwe dachówki betonowe NELSKAMP.....próbowałem polubownie przez pół roku - i nic......ale u mnie sprawa jest już w sądzie....kilka fotek...http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...yskusja/page18

----------


## lotpaj

Popełniłem błąd, gdyż nie założyłem aluminiowych zewnętrznych listew na narożnikach kuchni/pokojów. Teraz, kiedy jadę z odkurzaczem przez pół mieszkania (dokąd kabel wystarczy), to tym kablem ocieram narożniki w pomieszczeniach.
Zapiszcie to sobie, proszę, bo to jest megairytujące! Rzecz jasna chodzi o zewnętrzne alulistwy.

----------


## pgrad

Heh, też miałem kupić dachówki nelskamp. Tak się złożyło, że gość na placu oprócz wystawki miał palety z tymi dachówkami co "miałem kupić". Po obejrzeniu tego, tzn. dziur i porysowań na dachówkach usłyszałem, że to normalne itp. Pojechałem do innej hurtowni, gdzie pracownik pokazał mi towar z palety winerbergera. Wpłaciłem zaliczkę, obejrzałem towar przed odbiorem - był dokładnie taki jak na wystawce - bez dziur i porysowań. No może parę procent dachówek miało brzeg niedomalowany, ale udało się to ukryć i nie widać nigdzie żadnych odprysków itp. Dekarz też twierdził, że akurat to jest normalne. Ponadto cena nelskampa była duuużo niższa za dachówkę za sztukę. Natomiast po całkowitej wycenie okazało się, że nelskamp wyszedł trochę drożej...
A i jeszcze jedno, jest taki program budogram, dzięki któremu dostałem jeszcze jakiś rabat czy zwrot, w każdym razie byłem parę stówek dzięki temu do przodu. Wszystko załatwił za mnie pracownik hurtowni.

----------


## pgrad

Jeżeli chodzi o błędy przy budowie:
fachowcy wsypali mi "trochę" humusu między fundamenty (jakieś kilkadziesiąt cm) - efekt - siadła podłoga w łazience
biała fuga na podłodze - mimo tego że jest jakaś super odporna na wszystko, kosztowała kupę kasy i miała się nie brudzić itp, jakaś z żywicami- jest szara po roku
nie zrobiłem gładzi w pralni, a tynk był cementowy- także każde dotknięcie tego kończy się zadrapaniem - muszę zrobić gładzie - będzie syf w domu, wcześniej nie zrobiłem bo pomyślałem, że i tak tego nikt nie będzie oglądać.

Jeżeli chodzi o ścieki ogółem - wolałbym dać nawet 25 000zł za odprowadzenie ścieków niż tego POŚia. Nie można zamontować zmiękczacza do wody, a ta jest twarda i niszczy mi baterie oraz wymiennik w pompie ciepła.

Jak już musi być POŚ. Ja zamówiłem badania z dobrej firmy i powiedzieli że musi być przepompownia + nasyp. Sąsiad zapłacił 4 stówki mniej i go na wiosnę zalało - teraz będzie wszystko przerabiał, żeby deszczówka mu się do domu nie cofała.

Dojazd do domu, zrobiłem drogę z kostki 40m długości, szeroka na 4.5m. - trzeba było zrobić węższą o metr, zaoszczędziłbym kupę forsy.

Kupiłem farbę tikurilla białą, szajs jak nie wiem co - nie pokryła nawet po 4 razie. Było wszystko wcześniej gruntowane itp. W końcu kupiłem beckersa i pokrył za jednym machnięciem. Tyle tylko że musiałem dopłacić malarzom za kolejne malowanie. Lepiej niech malarz sobie wybierze farbę a my kolor.

----------


## marek.bejrut

poczytałem Twoje punkty i w sumie masz rację z tym POŚem - miałem kiedyś ten szajs, a potem się z tym użeraliśmy. Także też odradzam .

----------


## wkg

Umiecie odwieść człowieka od budowy ; )))

----------


## generalx

Dziś spałem 2 godziny, tak ten dach nap......(sam siebie muszę cenzurować). To się żyć odechciewa, a te warszawskie cwaniaki śpią spokojnie i jeżdżą wypasionymi furami służbowymi za mój dach i się śmieją mi prosto w twarz że frajer jestem że dałem sobie wcisnąć takie g... za kupę pieniędzy.

----------


## [email protected]

Jedyna rzecz jakiej żałujkę u siebie to to, że nie zrobiłem obiegu wtórnego na ciepła wodę do kuchni i do łazienki. Teraz trzeba chwile czekac zanim poleci ciepła...i to tylko moje własne lenistwo.

----------


## turalyon

A ja znowu żałuje że zrobiłem obieg wtórny - bo wystarczy zaczekać około 3 sekundy i leci mi ciepła bez niego w każdym kranie. Tak wiec po miesiącu pąpka cyrkulacyjna została odłączona. Jak tak sobie policzysz koszty to nie warto w małym domu

----------


## Amelia 2

Lepiej jest zrobić i później żałować niźli żałować że się nie zrobiło :wink: 
u mnie hydraulik zrobił drugi obieg o czym nawet nie wiedziałam :ohmy:  dowiedziałam sie przy jakiejś poprawce gdy zapytałam fachmana po co jest w kotlowni ta zaślepiona rurka :big grin:  kotłownię mam na parterze za garażem a łazienkę na poddaszu w przeciwnym końcu domu i właśnie do prysznica tej łazienki dochodzi obieg wtórny. Na parterze jest ok, chwila i leci ciepła woda a na górze wymyśliłam przycisk jak do światła w blokach na schodach z regulacją długości pracy - wchodzę do łazienki, prztyknę włącznik pompki nastawiony na 4 minuty działania i zanim wejdę pod prysznic to już jest ciepła woda :yes:

----------


## Elfir

ja też mam obieg z możliwością włączania pompki cyrkulacyjnej na kilkanaście sekund, do przepchnięcia wody.
Ale nie załączyłam, bo i tak szybko mam ciepłą wodę.

----------


## FeniX1

Przeczytałem temat od deski do deski bo  mnie zaintrygował.
Sam mam za sobą niechlujną budowę  budynku ,który miał być garażem z poddaszem użytkowym ( 2 pokoje + kuchnia)
Plany sie nieco skomplikowały i budynek ,który miał być garażem stał się moim domem. Kotłownia wydzielona na siłę i decyzja o montażu pieca na ekogroszek... ktoś wątku pisał ,że mopuje po każdym zasypie i ma czyściej niż nie jeden w domu ??  WTF ? a co z wymiataniem i czyszczeniem? u mnie pyłu w całej kotłowni w cholerę,i nie uwierzę ,że ktoś ma w kotłowni węglowej czysto jak w domu (chyba ,ze nic w życiu innego nie robi tylko kotłownie pucuje).

Staję przed możliwością postawienia swojego wymarzonego domu i dzięki temu tematowi wiem czego unikać , jakich firm itp i wiem co chciałbym aby w moim wymarzonym domu było.... wybraliśmy z żoną nieco zmodyfikowany projekt RAJSKO z Archonu...   metraż powala. bo parter 120m2 poddasze 92m2  i piwnice  tyle co parter...  mowa oczywiście o powierzchni użytkowej.  

Niestety jest to na WZ na działce ,która obecnie jest rolna i nie wchodzi w grę zmiana projektu.  Co przy takim metrażu wziąć pod uwagę ? jakie izolacje ?(planuję 25 porotherm wienerberger E3 + 20cm styro Grafit)  przede wszystkim jaki system grzewczy (mam dostęp do gazu)  ? Z domem się nie spieszę a zaczynam coś kopać na wiosnę.  Temat ma tytuł o nienawidzeniu swojego domu ale proszę o nieprzenoszenie wpisu gdyż niewykluczone(oby nie) postawię sobie taki dom.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale o co Ci chodzi ? 
Nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie możesz wybrać innego projektu ?

----------


## FeniX1

Dlatego ,że mam WZ na działkę rolną na ten projekt , który jest już wszedzie zatwierdzony *starostwo itp
Poza tym zawsze nam się z żoną marzył duży dom, obecnie mamy 3 dzieci i nad 4 myślimy więc nie zginie.... więc nawet nie chcemy go za bardzo zmieniać.

Jesteśmy świeżakami jeśli chodzi o budowlankę i chcielibyśmy sie poradzić ludzi ,którzy maja już większe doświadczenie, choćby z czego budować bo nasz kretyn architekt  w projekt wpisał 29cm ceramika + 11cm styro. (wiemy ,że musimy dac więcej styro ale w momencie ustaleń z architektem nie mieliśmy pojecia jakie to było ważne (zdaliśmy sie na jego sugestię) projekt ma pełno błędów ,które chcielibyśmy skonsultowac z kimś bardziej doświadczonym, aby nie zawalić od początku. Mieszkamy w górach 50km od Zakopanego i u nas 95% rządzi wungiel  i wszyscy mi w głowę pukają jak pada hasło może gaz ,może prąd, może PC. Wynika to z ich niewiedzy jak i mojej, bo gdybym lepiej znał inne technologie grzewcze zapewne nikogo bym się nie radził.

Fotohobby jesteś z Rybnika a więc nie tak daleko od nas ,może zechciałbys się spotkać  ze  mną i żoną ,żeby co nieco doradzić bo wiedze masz dużą.
(jeśli tak proponuję przejść na PW)

----------


## fotohobby

Myślę, że w szerszym gronie znajdziesz więcej porad. Twoj kierunek jest słuszny (20cm grafitowego styro na scianach). Zadbaj o fundamenty i przede wszystkim strop - 35, 40cm dobrze położonej izolacji nie bedzie przesadą. Na prąd ten dom jest za duży, pompa ciepła 9kW wydaje się wystarczająca przy takim poziomie ocieplenia. Przy gazie tez nie zginiesz od rachunków.
Pamiętaj - czy to pompa, czy gaz mozesz zrezygnować z komina (przy gazie wylot może pójść przez ścianę), a to juz pierwsza oszczędność.
Jeśli finansowo jesteście udźwignąć taki projekt to nie mam pytań. 

Ale swoje przyszłe pytania zamieszczaj jednak w bardziej adekwatnych wątkach, bo ten został założony z inną intencją.

----------


## FeniX1

co konkretnie na ten strop - pamietaj  żem laik  :smile:  a bedę musiał się wykłócać z budowlańcami (czy pogrubiając strop ociepleniem nie zmienia się wysokośc pomieszczeń i co za tym idzie całego domu ? Co do możliwości finansowych to rozkładamy projekt na minimum 6-8lat... więc 2016  tylko piwnice (fundamenty)   gdyby ktoś był tak miły i podesłał rady na PW aby tu faktycznie więcej nie robić OT. Chętnie tez jak ju wspomniałem byśmy się z kimś spotkali "wtajemniczonym" ale nie stroną typu sprzedaje jakiś produkt to wam dobrze doradzę. Najchętniej z ludźmi tacy jak tu narzekają,bo wiedzą ju co zrobili źle , a my się chętnie dowiemy na co zwracać maksymalnie uwagę żeby nie wpaść do tej samej wody, oczywiście każda porada jest cenna, Budowa rusza w kwietniu a zakres całej budowlanki jest  przeogromny i nie do opanowania bez wiedzy praktycznej. 

P.S Jesli prąd odpada to zostaje nam Gaz , PC i ekogroszek. 
Komin i tak postawić muszę bo jest w projekcie. Wykorzystam do gazu  lub byc może kiedyś ktoś w przyszłości (dzieci) do węgla.

----------


## Arturo72

> Komin i tak postawić muszę bo jest w projekcie.


Nic nie musisz,decydując się na system grzewczy nie wymagający do działania komina NIE MUSISZ go stawiać czyli masz min.5 klocków w kieszeni.

----------


## b2211

> P.S Jesli prąd odpada to zostaje nam Gaz , PC i ekogroszek. 
> Komin i tak postawić muszę bo jest w projekcie. Wykorzystam do gazu  lub byc może kiedyś ktoś w przyszłości (dzieci) do węgla.


Jeżeli masz możliwość zrób PC + rekuperację. Jeżeli nie to proponuje połączenie gazu z węglem + kominek z DGP grawitacyjny do tego po całości podłogówka z grzejnikiem w jednej łazience ale wyprowadzonym jako pętla podłogówki. Tak mam u siebie zrobione. Kominek rewelacja jeżeli chodzi o okresy przejściowe, gaz głównie wiosną, latem i jesienią do ciepłej wody oraz oczywiście do gotowania. Piec dolnego spalania grzeje zimą, bardzo rzadko załączam gazowy mam  jednofunkcyjny gdyż był tańszy od kondensacyjnego. Styropian na ścianie min 15cm jeżeli możliwości finansowe dają to nawet 30cm jest pożądane. U mnie 15cm gdyż jak budowałem to był bardzo duży przeskok cenowy pomiędzy 15 a 20 cm czy też grubszym.

----------


## Elfir

po co gaz z węglem? I jeszcze kominek z DGP?

Planujecie przetrwać kataklizm?
Wydałeś kupę kasy na dublowanie systemów grzewczych, budowę kotłowni, kominów, a przyoszczędziłeś na *jedynej* rzeczy, która ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie w czasie budowy domu - n*a ociepleniu*. 

Twoje rady to, sorry, ale pochodzą z lat 80-tych ubiegłego wieku.

----------


## jajmar

> Jeżeli nie to proponuje połączenie gazu z węglem + kominek z DGP grawitacyjny do tego po całości podłogówka z grzejnikiem w jednej łazience ale wyprowadzonym jako pętla podłogówki. Tak mam u siebie zrobione. Kominek rewelacja jeżeli chodzi o okresy przejściowe, gaz głównie wiosną, latem i jesienią do ciepłej wody oraz oczywiście do gotowania. Piec dolnego spalania grzeje zimą, bardzo rzadko załączam gazowy mam  jednofunkcyjny gdyż był tańszy od kondensacyjnego. Styropian na ścianie min 15cm jeżeli możliwości finansowe dają to nawet 30cm jest pożądane. U mnie 15cm gdyż jak budowałem to był bardzo duży przeskok cenowy pomiędzy 15 a 20 cm czy też grubszym.


Jeszcze do tego kocioł na pelty i pestki wiśni -koniecznie  z osobnymi kominami.  

Poszedłeś w ilość kotłów? Jakbyś nie rozbudował instalacji do monstrualnych rozmiarów nie nakupił kotłów i kominów to by ci starczyło na kondensat. Jeden dobry załatwiłby całość, a instalacja sporo łatwiejsza i tańsza.

----------


## jajmar

> po co gaz z węglem? I jeszcze kominek z DGP?
> 
> Planujecie przetrwać kataklizm?
> Wydałeś kupę kasy na dublowanie systemów grzewczych, budowę kotłowni, kominów, a przyoszczędziłeś na *jedynej* rzeczy, która ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie w czasie budowy domu - n*a ociepleniu*. 
> 
> Twoje rady to, sorry, ale pochodzą z lat 80-tych ubiegłego wieku.


Jak pisałem swoją odpowiedź nie było jeszcze tego postu ale nasze wnioski się zdublowały.

----------


## b2211

Cóż panowie wielbiciele jedynej słusznej idei. Na wstępie napisałem o PC + rekuperacja jako wg mojej opinii najlepszym rozwiązaniu pomijam oczywiście koszty wykonania. Nawet jeżeli bym wykonał PC to i tak nie zrezygnował bym z kominka. Pomijając względy estetyczne które mają dla mnie największe znaczenie gra płomieni, ciepło bijące z kominka itd dochodzi do tego przykładowo brak prądu w zimie. Cóż wybudowanie komina z dwoma kanałami jednym od pieca spalinowego, drugim od gazowego nie powala kosztami tym bardziej grawitacyjne DGP koszt żaden. Świadomie węgiel miał być podstawowym źródłem ciepła więc zrezygnowałem z kondensatu różnica pomiędzy kosztami ogrzewania kondensatem a jednofunkcyjnym jaki posiadam jest max 8% ale oczywiście tylko w teorii, faktyczna pewnie oscyluje ok 3%. Myślę że paląc węglem całość instalacji zwróci się w przeciągu max 5 lat w porównaniu z gazem. Co do grubości styropianu w momencie kiedy wykonywałem ocieplenie każda gr powyżej 15 cm musiała być sprowadzana na specjalne zamówienie  :big tongue:

----------


## FeniX1

Kolego b2211 czy nie rozważyłeś styro 10+10 ? tylko 20cm w całości ? ja planuję właśnie 10+10 Grafitu
Komin postawić muszę choćby po to że teraz może i mnie stać na inne paliwa ale w razie W możliwość palenia starym sprawdzonym węglokiem może być nieoceniona, poza tym plan jest już zatwierdzony na WZ(działka nie budowlana) a w planie system grzewczy oczywiście węglowy , przy powierzchni domu pomieszczenie przeznaczone na kotłownie nic mi nie ujmuje z użyteczności.
Zastanawiam się właśnie nad PC + Rekuperacja. Nie znam nikogo osobiście kto używa takiego rozwiązania więc  nie zobaczę na żywo  jak to działa. a rozwiązanie jest zdecydowanie najdroższe w momencie instalacji. Za ile się zwróci ?
Co do samego ogrzewania to aktualnie mam w domku którym mieszkam Piec na eko 11KW  +  podłogówka + ręcznikowiec , brak tradycyjnych grzejników pod oknami dachowymi powoduje lanie się wody z okna po ścianie na dół. więc wiem ,że w domu muszę postawić grzejniki pod oknami dachowymi.
11KW piec na groszek to za dużo dla mojego domku 120m2  i piec 3/4 roku stoi i włącza się co jakiś czas tylko aby dogrzać CWU. - Ale tu nie o tym.

O co chodzi z kondensatem ? bardzo chętnie poznam więcej szczegółów.

----------


## Bracianka

Możesz sobie wylać stopę pod komin, jak masz możliwość, to poza budynkiem, wtedy tylko komin się dostawi, ew. w środku budynku, tylko wtedy strop trzeba odpowiednio zazbroić. Ja postawiłam komin i teraz żałuję, bo spokojnie można by to było zrobić w miarę potrzeby, a tak stoi to to i wiatr w tym hula. A raczej wątpię, czy węgiel będzie mnie mniej kosztować niż 2300 na rok (za gaz). Jak masz możliwość, to zrób tylko PC i rekuperator, a nie będziesz wszystkie możliwe systemy przerabiał.

----------


## FeniX1

Chętnie, tylko kto mi zagwarantuje że za 10lat( po gwarancji) ów system się rozsypie ? Zepsuje itp a nie będzie mnie stać na wymianę ,bądz naprawę PC czy też rekuperacji - oczywiście to czarnowidztwo ,ale zawsze ryzyko.Nie mam możliwości postawienia komina poza budynkiem. Te 5tys za komin przeboleję  nawet jakbym go miał zatkać - więc nie rozważajmy już tematu komina proszę  :wink: 
2300zł za gaz to nie lada wyczyn! bo ja obecnie przy 120m2 spalam 2,5 Tony dobrego groszku/rok.
Więc przy porównywalnych kosztach ogrzewania gazu do Groszku zdecydowanie wolę GAZ.

----------


## Bracianka

Ogólnie nikt Ci nic nie zagwarantuje - może Unia zakaże węgla  :razz:  My żałujemy, bo niby 5-6 tysięcy, a w trakcie budowy jest kupa wydatków, więc można wydać na coś, co jest potrzebne  :Smile:  Ale ok, koniec tematu komina.

----------


## Arturo72

> bo ja obecnie przy 120m2 spalam 2,5 Tony dobrego groszku/rok.


Z czego 1,25t idzie kominem w powietrze a 1,25t zostaje w domu  :smile: 
Bogaty jesteś skoro nie zalezy Ci na kasie  :big grin:

----------


## FeniX1

Arturo gdybym był tak bogaty jak myslisz to nie czytałbym forum muratora a miał ludzi od tego  :smile:  11KW węglok to najmniejszy piec jaki się dało kupić 4 lata temu... Oczywiście wtedy kompletnie się nie znałem na innych systemach grzewczych itp ( teraz z tym tez nie jest najlepiej) i tu gdzie obecnie mieszkam nie mam gazu. popatrzyłem dokłądnie i w rok  spaliłem wg pieca 2,200kg Grochu. problem w tym ,że nie cierpię tego syfu jaki powastaje w kotłowni przy czyszczeniu kotła, łażenia wywalac popielnika, i dosypywania samego grochu - stąd pomysł na inne żródła ciepła... problem w tym że powierzchnia now budowaneo domu będzie spora. Sam wydatek na PC i Rekuperację to lekką ręką 50tyś przy czym koszt pieca z wyższej półki jakieś 8tyś(komin i kołownia tak czy siak będzie choćbym grzał prądem) kominka nie biorę pod uwagę ze względu na jego obsługę. czyt. czyszczenie i jakoś mnie nie kręci jak co niektórych). 

Wygoda milion razy wieksza z PC i rekuperacją - tu zgoda ale różnica 42tyś albo lepiej  też nie mała.... (Arturo i tu widzisz jak bym spał na kasie jak myślisz to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał nad tą różnicą) - prosze nie doszukuj się tu złośliwości bo jej nie ma a jedynie punktuję argumenty ,które przeczą Twojej tezie, chodź faktem jest ,że do jakoś specjalnie biednych nie należę  :smile:  ale do "bogaty"  jeszcze trochę daleko. Zapewne koszta instalacji się będą zwracać z niewymierną w kasie wygodą oraz same cyferki tylko ile czasu ?  Obstawiam ,że 4 tony /rok grochu mi styknie na dobrze ocieplony dom.

Rozważania typu "Unia zakaże węgla są podobne do tych co Putin zakręci gaz" poza tym mam nadzieję ,że w końcu ta całą unia pierdyknie i w d....e nas będą mogli pocałowac  :smile:  - ale to moja prywatna modlitwa, która nie chciałbym aby się stała tematem dalszej rozmowy.

Przyszedłem tu po porady z podkulonym ogonem ,a nie się wymądrzać i tak chciałbym być odebrany.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo gdybym był tak bogaty jak myslisz to nie czytałbym forum muratora a miał ludzi od tego  11KW węglok to najmniejszy piec jaki się dało kupić 4 lata temu


No widzisz jakie opowiadasz brednie i bzdury ? Gdybyś był tak biedy jak ja to nigdy w życiu być węgla w nowym domu nie instalował bo to najdroższy system grzewczy na dzisiaj i na 4 lata temu  :smile: 
Czyli sądzę,że za dużo kasy w portfelu miałeś  :wink: 
Ja też budowałem 4 lata temu i dla mnie wegiel był nadroższy to jak to jest ?





> Oczywiście wtedy kompletnie się nie znałem na innych systemach grzewczych itp .


Czyli potwierdzasz,że przemawiała za tobą bogactwo  :smile: 
Bo gdyby Ci zalezało na kasie to być rozkmniniał temat ogrzewania  :smile: 





> Sam wydatek na PC i Rekuperację to lekką ręką 50tyś


Opowiadasz bzdury jak przystalo na inwestora który nie liczy się z kasą podczas budowy  :smile: 





> (Arturo i tu widzisz jak bym spał na kasie jak myślisz to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał nad tą różnicą) - prosze nie doszukuj się tu złośliwości bo jej nie ma a jedynie punktuję argumenty ,które przeczą Twojej tezie, chodź faktem jest ,że do jakoś specjalnie biednych nie należę  ale do "bogaty"  jeszcze trochę daleko.


Dlatego sądzę,że jesteś nie tylko bogaty ale i mało kumajacy  :wink: 

Mój budżet na budowę to było 250tys.zł a Twój ? 
Budowa zamknęla się w 300tys.zł bez syfu w domu a u Ciebie jak z syfem w domu ?
Kto bardziej był bogaty lata temu ?

----------


## FeniX1

Mieszkam w budynku ,który miał być garażem z mieszkalnym poddaszem, a docelowy dom dopiero  mam zamiar stawiać. Budynek w planie ma garaż 2 stanowiskowy  w miejscu mojego obecnego salonu. Z założenia w garażu nie miało być ogrzewania.... Od momentu wbicia łopaty do wprowadzenia mieneło 3 miesiące ,więc  czasu na szukanie,rozpoznawanie,analizy ,prezentacje jak w Twoim przypadku miałem niewiele. W dziedzinie budowlani przyznaję orłem nie jestem o czym już kilka razy tu informowałem więc wyzywanie mnie było jak kopanie leżącego ,zatem daruj sobie obrażanie mnie bo 4 lata temu sytuacja mnie zmusiła do szybkiej budowy a nie miałem mieszkania swojego tak jak Ty w ,którym mogłem mieszkać. Co do samego budżetu to  nie liczyłem tego nawet bo nie było na to czasu - oprócz budowy była jeszcze praca i wtenczas 2 małych dzieci. Ale wierz mi ,że na bieżąco szukałem okazji i przecen jakie wtedy  były.
Co do "mojej głupoty" to polegała ona na tym ,że zaufałem  doradcą oraz sąsiadom  specjalnie nie analizując. Całe życie wcześniej mieszkałem w mieście w bloku, a że żyję z czego innego to buowlanka mnie mało fascynowała.

4 lata temu kwoty za PC zaczynały się od 20tys. a ,że ja NIGDY nie biorę najtańszych to już inna bajka. - skreśliłem na starcie. Do tej pory spaliłem węgla za 6tyś zł (4lata) a z obecnego budynku się wyprowadzę mam nadzieje za kolejne 4.
Więc w mojej sytuacji  o geniuszu zainwestowałbyś w PC i Rekuperację ? Dalej uważasz ,że byłeś tak bardzo mądrzejszy ode mnie kompletnego laika zaskoczonego budową w zasadzie z nienacka? (owszem pozwolenie było ale dlatego ,że chcieliśmy zdążyć przed wejściem warunków  zagospodarowania przestrzennego w gminie.) W innym razie właściwa budowa ruszyła by teraz na wiosnę.

Kolejną rzeczą jest to ,że wpadłem tu po rady i doświadczenia - więc jeśli nic poza wymądrzaniem się  ,oraz jaki to fenomenalnie obmyśliłeś swój dom nic więcej nie wniesiesz to daruj sobie dalsze dywagacje.
Dzięki Tobie odnoszę wrażenie ,że jestem w złym miejscu a to chyba forum budowlane i w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie ja tu wszedłem się uczyć i słuchać a nie chwalić i obrażać innych

----------


## compi

Cierpliwie FeniX. Czekaj na odpowiedzi mniej chamskie.

----------


## e_gregor

To za ile można mieć (działającą) pompę ciepła? Pytam serio bo jestem na etapie przemyśleń jak rozwiązać kwestię ogrzewania domu który zacznę budować na wiosnę. Niestety gazu nie mam więc odpada ta wygodna i względnie niedroga opcja

----------


## Arturo72

> To za ile można mieć (działającą) pompę ciepła? Pytam serio bo jestem na etapie przemyśleń jak rozwiązać kwestię ogrzewania domu który zacznę budować na wiosnę. Niestety gazu nie mam więc odpada ta wygodna i względnie niedroga opcja


A to wszystko zależy od tego jaką moc urządzenia grzewczego potrzebujesz i to zależy od domu ale od 15 do max.25tys.zł na gotowo sądzę.

A z gazem to się ciesz,masz prąd który w eksploatacji jest tylko trochę droższy niż gaz ziemny ale znacznie tańszy inwestycyjnej a prąd w domu masz już  :smile:

----------


## FeniX1

Czy pompę ciepła da się zainstalowac wszędzie ?  Mieszkam w górach, w okolicy są 3 kamieniołomy a i ja wiem ,że na 90% nie wykopię piwnicy do żądanej głębokości bo pod wierzchnią warstwą humusu  na ok  1m jest glina a na 1,5m zapewne kamieniołom. 
Buduje na sporo pochylonej działce i niejako ta Piwnica wychodzi sama. (można zasypać ale i tak ją muszę wykopać.)
Jakie PC wziąć pod uwagę ?  nie pytam o linka ale choćby o producentów ,których warto rozważyć. Kiedy trzeba zaplanować budowę takiego systemu ?
Kolejna rzecz, czy w domu podpiwniczonym warto inwestować w płytę fundamentową czy raczej tradycyjne fundamenty ?
Jak znacząco na straty ciepła wpływa zainstalowanie w salonie wykuszu praktycznie w całości przeszklonego ?

----------


## Arturo72

Pompy ciepła są też typu powietrze-woda i o takich piszę w takich cenach i nic nie trzeba kopać czy wiercic.
Japonczyki przoduja i specjalizują się w tych pompach i tam szukaj.
Jeśli będzie podpiwniczenie nie ma sensu płyty.

----------


## FeniX1

Dzięki Arturo - takich odpowiedzi  oczekwiałem, czytam od jakiegoś czasu o pompach i wielu ludzi ma zdanie ,że w górskich warunkach  PCi powietrze-woda jest bez sensem a jedynie pompa z odwiertami ma sens...( taka brałem pod uwage i to ona ma kosztować około 30k z montażem)
w planie domu mam  kociol na gaz, kotłownie i kominek.... tacy projektanci w górach... .
Podpiwniczenie jest pood całością , zatem ile EPS a dać po tak zwanego chudziaka  w piwnicy ? w projekcie mam 5cm.  Ogólnie mam  ściane zaprojektowaną 29porotherm +11cm styro co daje U = 0,28W/m2K , strop ocieplony 20cm wełny,
Fundament beton wylewany izolowany papą termozgrzewalną ( czy dac na to styrodur) ?

----------


## julo23

1) Straciłem  kilku  "znajomych"  po tym jak stali się śmiertelnie zazdrośni o mój nowy dom. 
2) Przez kilka lat mogę zapomnieć o zmianie auta,   całe szczęście że miałem 4 letnie jak zacząłem budować a nie 15-letnie jak autor wątku. Więc jest jeszcze szansa że da radę zanim kupie nowy.
3) dojeżdzam do pracy ok. 18min. (21km) w jedną stronę - całe szczęście że uwielbiam jeździć moim autem....
4) znajomi nie chcę za często przyjeźdzać bo za daleko albo nie ma jak wrócić z wiochy....   (tu akurat jest wyjście - poznać nowych znajomych na miejscu)
5) na kilka lat mam zaplanowane co mam zrobić i na co zbierać kasę, także dodatkowe wydatki na jakieś luksusy raczej odpadają.

----------


## geokart

@julo23 Rozwiniesz 5'tkę co masz zaplanowane...

----------


## jajmar

> Dzięki Arturo - takich odpowiedzi  oczekwiałem, czytam od jakiegoś czasu o pompach i wielu ludzi ma zdanie ,że w górskich warunkach  PCi powietrze-woda jest bez sensem a jedynie pompa z odwiertami ma sens...( taka brałem pod uwage i to ona ma kosztować około 30k z montażem)
> w planie domu mam  kociol na gaz, kotłownie i kominek.... tacy projektanci w górach... .
> Podpiwniczenie jest pood całością , zatem ile EPS a dać po tak zwanego chudziaka  w piwnicy ? w projekcie mam 5cm.  Ogólnie mam  ściane zaprojektowaną 29porotherm +11cm styro co daje U = 0,28W/m2K , strop ocieplony 20cm wełny,
> Fundament beton wylewany izolowany papą termozgrzewalną ( czy dac na to styrodur) ?


Co do izlolacji piwinicy to pytanie jakie ma ona mieć przeznaczenie - jak gospodarcze do przechowywania warzyw to szkoda izolować jak masz tam w planie mieć pomieszczenia mieszkalne lub pomocnicze np pralnia, siłownia to warto piwnicę ocieplić. 
Nie rozumiem po co styrodur pod chudziaka, co to za wynalazek? Chudziaka robisz na gruncie, na nim izlocję przeciw wodna(papa, folia) i termiczna(styropian) i na tym posadzka. 
U siebie w piwnicy dałem 10-12 styro w posdzkę, i 12 cm styropian na ściany. Dałem świadomie styro na ściany bo mam sucha działkę.

----------


## noc

Takich znajomych, którzy się odwrócili przez zazdrość, to chyba raczej nie szkoda.
Ten styro to chyba raczej Fenix myślał o "na chudziaka". Moim zdaniem mało, dałbym 15cm.

----------


## FeniX1

*noc* dokładnie "na" chudziaka.Jjeszcze papa+ folia na to styro 15cm. Planuję mieć raczej w całym domu podłogówkę (obecnie się sprawdza) + grzejniki na poddaszu i pod oknami.( Chyba ,że rekuperacja załątwia sprawę wilgotności i jak ją zastosuję nie będzie woda lać się po ścianach z okien w duże mrozy ?)
Przeznaczenie piwnicy jest  konkretne np silownia,pralnia i jeszcze coś się znajdzie, ziemniaki też tam będą składowane  :smile:  itp więc ją ocieplę zdecydowanie.
Jaka jest pożądana  U na ścianach ? aby dom był energooszczędny bo chyba ścian najłatwiej przypilnować.... a powierzchnia spora  do przenikania. czy 10+10cm styro i porotherm 25cm da radę zrobić przyzwoite U ?
Co do działki to też mam suchą. W ziemi tylko glina i kamień a poziom wód gruntowych ? heh nie mam pojęcia ale raczej wysoki nie jest  :smile:  (strumyk płynie 80m  niżej (oczywiście w lini prostej n.p.m)? Obecnie mieszkam 450m n.p.m

----------


## noc

Piszesz że w całym domu planujesz podłogówkę+grzejniki na poddaszu. Po co Ci te grzejniki, dla dekoracji? Mieszane systemy ogrzewania OP+grzejniki są najdroższe i problematyczne, zarówno w budowie jak i sterowaniu. 
Jak zastosujesz WM+rekuperator, to nie będziesz miał problemów z wilgocią. Wręcz przeciwnie, często bywa za sucho, trzeba nieraz dowilżać.
Nie buduj z porothermu, jak upierasz się na ceramikę, to już lepiej z Max-a. Rozważ lepiej silkę lub gazobeton, ceramika to nie jest najlepszy materiał na ściany.

----------


## kemot_p

> Nie buduj z porothermu, jak upierasz się na ceramikę, to już lepiej z Max-a. Rozważ lepiej silkę lub gazobeton, ceramika to nie jest najlepszy materiał na ściany.


Mógłbyś rozwinąć wypowiedź dlaczego max a nie poryzowana? I dlaczego odradzasz ceramikę w ogóle?

----------


## Arturo72

> Mógłbyś rozwinąć wypowiedź dlaczego max a nie poryzowana? I dlaczego odradzasz ceramikę w ogóle?


Oj kemot,było o tym już kilkaset razy  :wink: 
max to też ceramika poryzowana ale cena jest inna niż porothermu a ma takie same właściwości czyli do d..y jak każda ceramika,która nie ma absolutnie żadnych zalet.

----------


## FeniX1

Jak zwykle i w tej Materii zdania są podzielone (ceramika,BK,Silka,Kermazyt,czy tez cos innego) Każdy swoje chwali. 
Czy zamieniając Porotherm na Silikaty 25cm zmienia się znacząco nośność(obciążenie ,wytrzymałość na ściskanie czy jak to nazwać... ściany ?(mam piwnice,parter i poddasze) ściany piwnicy chciałem wymurować z "połówki" porothermu" + z drugiej strony zaszalować i dolać 15cm betonu w całości.  Są jakieś  strony/programy  ,które pozwalają to sprawdzić  a dodatkowo obliczyć przenikalność ciepła przy zastosowaniu Silikatów 25cm + 20cm styro kontra porotherm 25cm E3 + 20cm styro ?

Czy samemu można zmienić materiał na budowę ścian skoro w planie jest ceramika ? czy to gdzieś trzeba zgłosić ?

Czytałem kilka różnych wątków już o pustakach i generalnie wniosek jaki można samemu wyciągnąć (bo kazdy swoje chwali) jest taki ,że nie ma tak bardzo dużego znaczenia z czego buduje się ściany a raczej czym się je ociepla....

----------


## kemot_p

> Oj kemot,było o tym już kilkaset razy 
> max to też ceramika poryzowana ale cena jest inna niż porothermu a ma takie same właściwości czyli do d..y jak każda ceramika,która nie ma absolutnie żadnych zalet.


No patrz, ceramika jest.do d...y. A głupi ludzie wypalali gline od kiedy nauczyli się posługiwać ogniem. Argument w stylu "budowac z silikatow, bo ja wybudowalem silikatow" jakoś mnie nie przekonuje.
W muratorze 4/2015 jest artykuł porównując materiały budowlane. Wniosek z artykułu jest taki, że w przypadku budownictwa jednorodzinnego każdy dostępny na rynku materiał będzie ok

----------


## b2211

Podsumujmy dla domu 150m2 w miarę dobra PC + rekuperacja z wykonaniem to koszt min 45tyś zł nie mówię tu o domkach 100m2 bo wiadomo że tam będzie dobra i taka za 20tyś zł, piec węglowy lub gazowy to koszt max 10-15tyś zł. Cóż różnica wynosi min 30tyś zł  więc każdy musi zdecydować czy woli jeździć przez 6 lat na wakacje do ciepłych krajów czy też oglądać PC chyba że stać go na to i na to. Oczywiście pomijam koszty napraw w przypadku PC gdzie są dużo, dużo wyższe. Najtańszym ogrzewaniem pozostaje węgiel oszczędność do gazu przy piecu kondensacyjny to 1500-2000zł rocznie i takie są fakty. Z PC i rekuperacją jest taki problem że dochodzi elektryka gdyż jak wiemy całość instalacji wymaga prądu i oczywiście długość bezawaryjnego działania (powinny się na ten temat wypowiedzieć użytkownicy po co najmniej 5 letnim użytkowaniu).  Swego czasu ludzie zachłystali się panelami słonecznymi tylko ciężko było o zwrot z inwestycji w przeciągu 20-30 lat w przypadku bezawaryjnej pracy. Co do tego iż max ma takie same właściwości jak  porotherm ciekawe, ciekawe a jak tam spoina pionowa w obu przypadkach ? 
"Łatwowiercy — cóż za groźna sekta!"

----------


## jajmar

> ściany piwnicy chciałem wymurować z "połówki" porothermu" + z drugiej strony zaszalować i dolać 15cm betonu w całości.  .


Kombinujesz strasznie. Ściany piwnic to beton i to lany w szalunek, z tego co piszesz budujesz na skrapie to do tego betonu obowiązkowo zbrojenie ścian. Ściana ma być mocna a za cieplo odpowie ocieplenie. To co chcesz wykonać to lipa,

----------


## Arturo72

> Podsumujmy dla domu 150m2 w miarę dobra PC + rekuperacja z wykonaniem to koszt min 45tyś zł nie mówię tu o domkach 100m2 bo wiadomo że tam będzie dobra i taka za 20tyś zł, piec węglowy lub gazowy to koszt max 10-15tyś zł.





> Ja z dofinansowaniem zapłaciłem za "kotłownie" z pompą 13000 zł. *Bez dofinansowania na dzień dzisiejszy to koszt ok. 22tys zł za taki system jak mój.* dla niektórych dużo, dla innych ok.





> Od 1.05.2014 do 30.04.2015 - co + cwu - 4781 kWh - 1481zł. Energia wyprodukowana 19215 kWh.* Dom 300m2*, zużycie wody 251m3. 
> Pompa powietrzna, taryfa G12 4376 kWh II taryfa, 405 kWh w I taryfie. Temp 22,5st -23st. Tylko w łazience więcej ze względu na dzieciaki.





> Najtańszym ogrzewaniem pozostaje węgiel


Używasz czasem kalkulatora ? Bo mi się wydaje,że w głowie liczysz i Ci za bardzo nie wychodzi te liczenie  :wink: 
koszt kotła+komina+kotłowni= ???
Koszt 1kWh z ekogroszka to 0,15-0,17zł,koszt 1kWh z pompy p-w u asaselllo wg ciepłomierza to 1481zł/4781kWh=0,309zł/COP4=0,077zł.
Zmień dilera  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> . Co do tego iż max ma takie same właściwości jak  porotherm ciekawe, ciekawe a jak tam spoina pionowa w obu przypadkach ? 
> "Łatwowiercy — cóż za groźna sekta!"


Tylko polepsza właściwości muru w przypadku maxa

----------


## FeniX1

*Arturo72* Nie na skarpie a na pochyłej działce. mówisz ,żeby nie mieszać pustaka z lanym betonem a lać w ściany piwnicy  25cm ściany betonowej w szalunek? moje rozwiązanie pomaga oszczędzić lasu bo z jednej strony odpada szalowanie a będzie ono robione tradycyjnie deskami bo ekipa nie dysponuje blatami niestety. podłożem będzie zapewne lita skała (niebieska) zakładam tak bo sąsiad w działce nade mną jak i pode mną tak miał.  Już podjąłem decyzję odnośnie ścian działowych  i będą one z SILKI. Co do Zewnętrznych ciągle się waham, nie badałem jak u nas z dostępnością silki bo z Porothermem nie ma żadnego problemu. Obczaję temat po weekendzie.
Co do wyboru systemu C.O  to żony nie udało się odwieźć od kominka ,który mamy w planie.... więc zostaje - ale raczej dla klimatu aniżeli jako źródło ogrzewania.
Generalnie staram się umówić ze znajomym, który jest zagorzałym wrogiem węgla i zobaczę co mi zaproponuję przy moim metrażu (powierzchnia netto podłóg 377,2m2)

zdjęcie działki http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/dzialka-p_snnwwwe.jpg
zdjecie z planu 1 http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/plan-1jpg_snnwwsp.jpg
zdjecie planu 2 http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/plan-2jpg_snnwwsq.jpg
zdjecie planu 3 http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/plan-3jpg_snnwwax.jpg
zdjecie planu 4 http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/plan-4jpg_snnwwae.jpg
zdjecie planu 5 http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/plan-5jpg_snnwwas.jpg
http://ifotos.pl/zobacz/plan-calo_snnwspx.jpg zdjecie przekroju

każda uwaga cenna, co zmienić aby bylo bardziej energooszczednie a żeby nie zrujnowało.

----------


## Bracianka

Ja nie wiem, co te żony mają  :wink:  U kolegi w domu nigdy nie widziałam rozpalonego kominka. Stoi wielki i zimny. Nie lepiej zainwestować w jakiś porządny elektryczny?

----------


## b2211

> Czego Ty się najarałeś ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towar musiałby być naprawdę niezły 
> Używasz czasem kalkulatora ? Bo mi się wydaje,że w głowie liczysz i Ci za bardzo nie wychodzi te liczenie 
> koszt kotła+komina+kotłowni= ???
> Koszt 1kWh z ekogroszka to 0,15-0,17zł,koszt 1kWh z pompy p-w u asaselllo wg ciepłomierza to 1481zł/4781kWh=0,309zł/COP4=0,077zł.
> Zmień dilera


koszt kotła+komina+kotłowni= max 10tyś zł w przypadku 1 systemu grzewczego max 15tyś zł w przypadku gaz + węgiel
Cóż zaklinanie rzeczywistości nic Ci nie da i wypowiadanie się po rocznym czy też dwu letnim użytkowaniu uważam za bezsens, to tak jak wychwalanie pralki po miesiącu użytkowania a po zakończeniu gwarancji wywózka na śmietnik.  Zresztą z tego co podajesz to masz domeczek nie dom więc w tym wypadku grzanie słomą dałoby podobne efekty.

Nie wiem co ty z tym towarem, dilem się zajmujesz czy co ?

Przykładowa cena w miarę przyzwoitej PC wraz z montażem
http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-nibe-...907283980.html
dodam że gwarancja 2 lata z możliwością przedłużenia  :smile: 
Koszt samej centrali do PC wraz z rekuperacją:
http://allegro.pl/centrala-went-mist...663770893.html
Zaznaczam nie jestem przeciwnikiem tylko zwolennikiem PC + rekuperacja.
"Łatwowiercy — cóż za groźna sekta!"

----------


## b2211

> Ja nie wiem, co te żony mają  U kolegi w domu nigdy nie widziałam rozpalonego kominka. Stoi wielki i zimny. Nie lepiej zainwestować w jakiś porządny elektryczny?


Kominek z DGP + podłogówka uważam za najlepszą inwestycję w domu  :smile:  Znajomy ma Ytong 48cm + 30cm styropianu do tego kominek gdzie wchodzą całe klocki i to jest jego system ogrzewania domu

----------


## Elfir

ile kosztuje wybudowanie kotłowni węglowej? Dom ogrzewany gazem lub prądem może mieć malutkie pomieszczenie gospodarcze, które można wykorzystać dodatkowo jako pralnię, pom. gospodarcze lub spiżarkę.
A kotłownia na węgiel to tylko kotłownia na węgiel - za 2000 zł/m2

----------


## b2211

> ile kosztuje wybudowanie kotłowni węglowej? Dom ogrzewany gazem lub prądem może mieć malutkie pomieszczenie gospodarcze, które można wykorzystać dodatkowo jako pralnię, pom. gospodarcze lub spiżarkę.
> A kotłownia na węgiel to tylko kotłownia na węgiel - za 2000 zł/m2


Chyba że się ma piwnicę i nadmiar pomieszczeń  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

budując za kredyt starłam się nie robić nadmiaru pomieszczeń i kubatury, których nie miałabym jak zagospodarować, bo szkoda płacić mi wyższe odsetki kredytu za niepotrzebne m2 domu.

----------


## noc

Nie dowierzam wprost, jak niektórzy liczą że ekogroszek to najtańsza inwestycja. 
Kotłownia 6m2 x2000=12000PLN, kocioł na ekogroszek+komin= ok 10000, razem 22000PLN.
PC powietrze -woda także ok 2200PLN.
Różnica dotyczy jeszcze drobiazgów ; odmienna armatura w instalacji, kłopotliwa obróbka dachu przy kominie itd. Ale to już są rzeczy zależne od konkretnego domu/instalacji, można to pominąć. 
Za podobną cenę mamy czystość w domu, bezobsługowość i brak niechcianych obowiązków palacza. Nie rozumiem dlaczego, ludzie montują w dalszym ciągu te kotły na ekogroszek.
Edit
Dochodzą jeszcze wyższe, bieżące wydatki na nośniki energii, trudno to zrozumieć.

----------


## FeniX1

Ja akurat nie zaczynam budowy z kredytem (uff) ale na pewno się bez wsparcia nie obejdzie (nie koniecznie bankowego). Mam piwnicę pod całym domem więc pomieszczeń na kotłownie mam w cholere. Nie liczę każdego cm2 ani każdej złotówki , gdyż wiem ,że inwestuję na przyszłość( jak pisałem mam 3 dzieci  , a to nie koniec). Piwnicy od razu nie musze wykańczać bo na 100% ma tam być tylko kotłownia ,spiżarka i pralnia, reszta do aranżacji w późniejszym czasie. Jednak będzie ona w 3/4 zasypana z boku ziemią (kilka postów wyżej podałem link do działki ,aby można to sobie było samemu zobrazować) Jedyne  przed czym , chcę uciec to węgiel, oraz system ,który się zwróci za 15-20 lat. 
Udało sie odwieźć 2 połówkę od kominka  :smile:  tzn od prawdziwego na rzecz takiej bajerki elektrycznej co emituje zapachy  :big grin:   :yes: 
Ceramikę (Wienerberger E3) 25cm mogę mieć 3,70/szt... czy to dobra cena ?  czy lepiej szukać Silki ? w 90% skłaniam się ku ogrzewaniu gazem... więc nie chcę się w głównej mierze skupiac na tym z czego wybuduję ściana a lepiej na tym czym je ocieplę ,ile styro w wylewki(stropy)  ile wełny między krokwie w dachu ? czy strop (dachowy-skosy)  wylać z betonu - bo teraz widze to w modzie ?
W domu chciałbym uniknąć gładźi na rzecz łądnego ozdobnego tynku np kwarcowy ? 
Czy ma znaczenie jaki styropian kupię ?  i dam w podłogę,strop pomiędzy kondygnacjami ?

----------


## b2211

> Nie dowierzam wprost, jak niektórzy liczą że ekogroszek to najtańsza inwestycja. 
> Kotłownia 6m2 x2000=12000PLN, kocioł na ekogroszek+komin= ok 10000, razem 22000PLN.
> PC powietrze -woda także ok 2200PLN.
> Różnica dotyczy jeszcze drobiazgów ; odmienna armatura w instalacji, kłopotliwa obróbka dachu przy kominie itd. Ale to już są rzeczy zależne od konkretnego domu/instalacji, można to pominąć. 
> Za podobną cenę mamy czystość w domu, bezobsługowość i brak niechcianych obowiązków palacza. Nie rozumiem dlaczego, ludzie montują w dalszym ciągu te kotły na ekogroszek.
> Edit
> Dochodzą jeszcze wyższe, bieżące wydatki na nośniki energii, trudno to zrozumieć.


Piwnicę chciałem mieć od samego początku pomijam spadek terenu który powoduje że albo budujesz albo zasypujesz.
Równie dobrze można liczyć iż:
Pomieszczenie na PC 6m2 x2000=12000PLN chyba że umieścisz instalację wraz z zasobnikiem w przedpokoju   :yes: 
Nie mam pieca na ekogroszek tylko dolnego spalania cena 3tys zł + komin 1500zł = 4500zł

Zaznaczam nie jestem przeciwnikiem tylko zwolennikiem PC + rekuperacja.
"Łatwowiercy — cóż za groźna sekta!"

----------


## noc

PC nie potrzebuje specjalnego pomieszczenia na kocioł i opał, nie wiąże się z żadnym brudem. Można ją zamontować gdziekolwiek, PG,pralnia, siłownia itp, zajmuje tylko ok 0,5m2 nic więcej, czyli 0,5x2000=1000PLN. Tyle co zasobnik na CWU, o jakich 6m2 piszesz? Żadnego kotła na paliwa stałe, nie da się tam wstawić, a jeszcze hałasuje po nocy :wink: . Nie wspomnę o syfie w domu, jak za dziada i pradziada.
Widzę że poszedłeś całkiem po bandzie, nie masz kotła z podajnikiem. Znaczy masz etat palacza we własnym domu? To taki kocioł, którym da się ogrzewać byle czym, nawet śmieciami?
Ten komin, to chyba liczysz tylko materiał? Bo jeśli z robocizną, to ten komin długo nie wytrzyma. Nawet jeśli sam budowałeś, to trzeba doliczyć robociznę. Ja w swoim domu robociznę liczyłem po średniej dotyczącej zadania. Jeśli wychodziło drożej, musiałem przemyśleć czy jest to dla mnie ważniejsze niż mój czas.

----------


## kemot_p

> max to też ceramika poryzowana


Pewny jesteś? Bo mi się wydaje że w maxach nie ma mikroporow. Są tyllko drążenia.

----------


## Bracianka

> Kominek z DGP + podłogówka uważam za najlepszą inwestycję w domu  Znajomy ma Ytong 48cm + 30cm styropianu do tego kominek gdzie wchodzą całe klocki i to jest jego system ogrzewania domu


Z tym się zgadzam, jeśli tylko komuś się chce bawić w rozpalanie, to ok - ja jestem za leniwa  :wink:  . Mój kolega nie ma takich warunków jak podałeś, tylko standard: BK 24 cm + 15 styro (czyli nie jakoś szczególnie dużo na obecne czasy) i też jest zadowolony - grzeje kominkiem. Mi chodziło raczej o kominek w celach: "och jaki śliczny i jak miło przed nim posiedzieć - raz na 3 lata"  :wink:

----------


## Krzychos

Przede wszystkim należą się słowa uznania dla generalx za odwagę, że przyznał się otwarcie do swoich błędów, złych decyzji i niedogodności z posiadania domu.
Podejrzewam, że wielu z Was czuje podskórnie, że ten dom to nie to, nie tak miało być i jest świadomym wielu błędów przy budowie i pewnych uciążliwości przy utrzymaniu i mieszkaniu we własnym domu.
Prawie wszystkim, ciężko jest się przyznać samemu sobie do tego, a co dopiero rodzinie, znajomym, kolegom w pracy czy na forum. Bo skoro wydało się tyle kasy, poświęciło mnóstwo czasu i energii na dom i nie ma już raczej odwrotu to nic pozostaje jak chwalić swoje decyzje przed wszystkimi.
Najlepszym przykładem jest to, jak wiele osób na forum zaciekle chwali swoje wybory, decyzje i rozwiązania, przy okazji nierzadko obrażając innych forumowiczów.
Mało kto przyznaje się otwarcie, że coś tam jest po prostu do d.....y.

----------


## compi

To że na forum jest mało opinii negatywnych dot. swoich decyzji związanych wybudowaniem domu nie oznacza, że można komuś przypisywać fałsz czy głupotę. w moim przyapdku wycofać się zawsze można, tylko do czego? Do kamienicy lub bloku? W obu mieszkałem, raz na 50 metrach, dwa na 90 i dwóch poziomach na ostatniej kondygnacji. Nigdy więcej. Teraz przy słabych zimach i suchej jesieni i wiośnie nie ma nawet na co narzekać bo droga gruntowa jest rowna jak stół. Moi starzy znajomi z osiedla dostali właśnie tyle do dopłacenia za ogrzewanie ile ja wydaję rocznie w swoim domu. Zmienili im w ub. roku podzielniki z wyparkowych na elektroniczne. Idą do sądu.

----------


## Elfir

Szkoda kasy na sąd. Na tym nikt pokątnie nie zarabia. Ot stary dom zużywa dużo więcej ciepła, bo grzeje się klatki schodowe, które są otwierane non stop przez cały dzień, albo piwnice, gdzie dobre dusze uchylają przez całe mrozy okienka dla kotów.

Rozliczałam swego czasu budynki wspólnot.

Ja zrobiłam jedną rzecz, która mnie we własnym domu wkurza, ale nie miałam wyjścia z powodu mikroskopijnej działki - schody. Gdyby nie one, nie miałabym się do czego czepiać.

Nigdy nie wybierajcie schodów, jeśli macie wystarczająco duża działkę.

----------


## kukuku2

> Nigdy nie wybierajcie schodów, jeśli macie wystarczająco duża działkę.


I te słowa mnie ucieszyły bo pisze to osoba która doświadczyła " uroku " schodów , jestem na etapie wyboru projektu domek do 100m2 i chcę aby to była parterówka dla 2 osób . Natomiast każdy mnie przekonuje uświadamia że to błąd i koniecznie z mieszkalnym poddaszem ale nie będę stanowczy  :big tongue:

----------


## fotohobby

Pryz 100m2 tylko parterówka. Wszystkie pomieszczenia na jednym poziomie sprawiają bardziej przestronne wrażenie.
No i nie ma skosów  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> I te słowa mnie ucieszyły bo pisze to osoba która doświadczyła " uroku " schodów



Tylko ja bym wybrała parterówkę, nawet bez własnych doświadczeń w tej materii (poza mieszkaniem w bloku), bo mam wystarczająco rozwinięta wyobraźnię.  :smile: 
Gdyby tylko działka była ciut większa (a mam teraz 380m2) nawet bym budowy pietra/poddasza nie rozważała.

I pamiętaj  - robiąc parterówkę - nie rób stopni z chodnika do wejścia do domu - wyłącznie delikatne wzniesienie, rampę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Pryz 100m2 tylko parterówka. Wszystkie pomieszczenia na jednym poziomie sprawiają bardziej przestronne wrażenie.
> No i nie ma skosów


Dokładnie tak jest.
W moim przypadku dosłownie każdy kto wchodzi po raz pierwszy jest w szoku że takie małe gowienko ma takie duże przestrzenie,ze z zewnątrz nikt by tak nie sądził.
Z drugiej strony jak wszedłem do sąsiada który ma dom znacznie potezniejszy od mojego z zewnątrz to byłem w szoku że on ma mniejszy dom od mojego o 10m2 a w środku dosłownie przygnebiajace kliteczki ale on ma dom z poddaszem użytkowym  :wink:

----------


## wera.1989

do budowy trzeba worka pieniędzy a i mimo to coraz więcej osób podejmuje to wyzwanie...ja bym sie bała

----------


## Kejt_R

> Tylko ja bym wybrała parterówkę, nawet bez własnych doświadczeń w tej materii (poza mieszkaniem w bloku), bo mam wystarczająco rozwinięta wyobraźnię. 
> Gdyby tylko działka była ciut większa (a mam teraz 380m2) nawet bym budowy pietra/poddasza nie rozważała.
> 
> I pamiętaj  - robiąc parterówkę - nie rób stopni z chodnika do wejścia do domu - wyłącznie delikatne wzniesienie, rampę.


No chyba, że WZ nie pozwalałyby zbudować parterówki. Tak było u mnie. Ja bym również nie budowała garażu w bryle budynku. Ładniej wygląda dom bez garażu i jest bardziej ekonomiczny.

----------


## Kejt_R

> do budowy trzeba worka pieniędzy a i mimo to coraz więcej osób podejmuje to wyzwanie...ja bym sie bała


Kupno mieszkania w jakiejś dzielnicy pobocznej kosztuje podobnie. Mało, że bym się bała, to jeszcze by mi było szkoda kasy na "złotą klatkę"   :wink:

----------


## kukuku2

No właśnie ceny mieszkań nowych , mieszkam w takiej mieścinie jak Będzin nowe mieszkanie 73m2 za 373 tys. stan deweloperski było bez parapetów w mieszkaniu bez kafelków brak gniazdek przełączników i jeszcze kilka rzeczy a i plus  30 tys garaż .

----------


## b2211

> Ja bym również nie budowała garażu w bryle budynku. Ładniej wygląda dom bez garażu i jest bardziej ekonomiczny.


Popieram parterówka lepsza niż z poddaszem (trochę trzeba się nachodzić :smile:  wiem bo mieszkam) Co do garażu to się całkowicie nie zgadzam nie dość że w bryle domu to jeszcze dwustanowiskowy. Szczególnie zimą daje się odczuć różnicę, zobaczysz jaka to fajnie jest wyjść do garażu mieszczącego się na zewnątrz budynku. Wiem co mówię gdyż jeden mam w bryle drugi na zewnątrz i zawsze dochodzi do małych domowych przepychanek kto parkuje w domu a kto na zewnątrz.

----------


## Elfir

a ja jestem za garażem dostawianym do budynku - funkcjonalność identyczna jak wbudowanego a myśląc można zbudować o wiele taniej.

----------


## surgi22

Żartujesz Elfir z tą funkcjonalnością ?

----------


## Elfir

nie, dlaczego?

Tu masz garaż dostawiany:


Wygoda dokładnie taka sama jak z garażem w bryle budynku, ale można go wybudować z tanim dachem pulpitowym, w lekkiej konstrukcji, na lekkim fundamencie i tylko wykończyć na zewnątrz tak jak dom. Na dodatek garaż jest kompletnie oddzielony termicznie od domu - zero mostków i strat ciepła spowodowanych otwarciem bramy garażowej.
O wiele tańszy w budowie niż taki w bryle budynku.

Chyba, że ktoś planuje ogrzewać sobie wnętrze garażu - ale moje uwagi piszę z punktu widzenia ekonomiki budowy a nie zbytku.
Osoby, które stać na zbytek mało interesują się poradami na forum. Tutaj piszą ci, dla których dom jest wydatkiem życia, z kredytem na 30 lat.

----------


## Piotr Wawa

No tak, tylko w tym wypadku to od frontu nie wyglada jak dom z garażem tylko garaz z domem, no ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje :smile:

----------


## Regut1

> a ja jestem za garażem dostawianym do budynku - funkcjonalność identyczna jak wbudowanego a myśląc można zbudować o wiele taniej.


Jest wygodniejszy, tańsza jest również eksploatacja jeżeli zamierzamy ogrzewać/dogrzewać i wysokość podatku od nieruchomości.

----------


## Elfir

> No tak, tylko w tym wypadku to od frontu nie wyglada jak dom z garażem tylko garaz z domem, no ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje


W tym konkretnym przypadku, który wkleiłam, tak, ale w tym poniżej nie:


Dobry architekt umie dobrze projektować, tak aby zrównoważyć bryły.

----------


## Elfir

> Jest wygodniejszy, tańsza jest również eksploatacja jeżeli zamierzamy ogrzewać/dogrzewać i wysokość podatku od nieruchomości.


Tylko, jeśli ogrzewać.
Ani podatek, ani wygoda się nie różnią od tego wbudowanego w bryłę.

Ale wychodzę z założenia, że ogrzewanie garaży jest dla ludzi, którzy nie muszą się przejmować kosztami budowy i eksploatacji domu.

----------


## Aga11*

Jestem posiadaczką dużego ogrzewanego garażu w bryle budynku. Taki jest nam potrzebny ( mąż ma tam swoją odskocznię od pracy w postaci amatorskiego warsztatu stolarsko-mechanicznego ) i taki mamy. Nie wyobrażam sobie żeby zimą przesiadywał tam godzinami w zimnie. Ja też nie muszę zakładać czapki i kurtki żeby zanieść mu kanapki czy tak po prostu pogadać. Wygoda jest niesamowita a i zdrowia męża nie rozpatruję w kategoriach zbytku. Nie ma uniwersalnych porad dla wszystkich. Coś co dla jednego jest fatalnym rozwiązaniem dla innego jest objawieniem roku :smile:

----------


## Elfir

tylko twój garaż nie pełni roli garażu a warsztatu. 
Równie dobrze mozna sobie pisac  - nie wyobrażam sobie nieogrzewanego gabinetu  :big grin: 

Ja piszę tylko o garażu, który jest garażem. A nie miejscem hobby, warsztatem, sypialnią czy tam co sobie ktoś wymyśli.

----------


## Aga11*

Jestem pewna w 100% że jest to głównie garaż z dodatkową funkcją warsztatu bez względu na to co się komuś wydaje.

----------


## Aga11*

Zmiana opon, drobne naprawy, wymiany żarówek, odkurzanie i cała reszta samodzielnej zabawy przy samochodzie w okresie jesienno-zimowym w ogrzewanym garażu to baaardzo duża wygoda.

----------


## Elfir

Hmm... nie robię za wiele przy moim samochodzie. Opony wymienia wulkanizator.

Oczywiście nie jest mi obca idea grzanego garażu. Podobnie jak ciepłej oranżerii czy krytego basenu przy domu. Na pewno ci, co mają bardzo sobie chwalą.

Napisałam, że garaż dobudowany ma _"funkcjonalność identyczną jak wbudowany"_ oraz Ale _"wychodzę z założenia, że ogrzewanie garaży jest dla ludzi, którzy nie muszą się przejmować kosztami budowy i eksploatacji domu"_
. - dobudowany przecież też można sobie grzać jak komuś się podoba.

Więc nie bardzo rozumiem ideę twoich wpisów jako komentarza do moich?

tak przy okazji - teściowie mają garaż wolnostojący z małym warsztatem - dogrzewają kozą, jak planują coś zrobić przy samochodzie (takie hobby -grzebanie w aucie)

----------


## Arturo72

> Zmiana opon, drobne naprawy, wymiany żarówek, odkurzanie i cała reszta samodzielnej zabawy przy samochodzie w okresie jesienno-zimowym w ogrzewanym garażu to baaardzo duża wygoda.


Oj tam oj tam  :wink: 
Widzę,że bardzo chcesz usprawiedliwić swoją decyzję  :wink: 
Ogrzewanie garażu do czynności,które wymieniłaś jest całkowicie zbędne bo przy nieogrzewanym garazu i +10=15st.C w nim spokojnie da radę te pare minut wytrzymac  :smile: 

Garaż to garaż,warsztat to warsztat.

----------


## Elfir

Arturo - niekoniecznie - Aga pisała, że garaż nie pełni roli tylko garażu, ale miejsca hobby dla męża. Wówczas i tak jakieś pomieszczenie na to hobby musiałoby w domu istnieć. Co najwyżej byłoby łatwiejsze do ogrzania, bo nie byłoby wielkiej bramy garażowej wychładzającej nagrzany garaż w kilka sekund. 


Ale mniemam, że Aga pali węglem, stąd inne spotrzeganie potrzeb cieplnych - i tak musi gdzieś wypuścić nadmiar ciepła z pieca, który prawdopodobnie jest przewymiarowany.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo - niekoniecznie - Aga pisała, że garaż nie pełni roli tylko garażu, ale miejsca hobby dla męża. Wówczas i tak jakieś pomieszczenie na to hobby musiałoby w domu istnieć. Co najwyżej byłoby łatwiejsze do ogrzania, bo nie byłoby wielkiej bramy garażowej wychładzającej nagrzany garaż w kilka sekund.


Wiem,czytałem ale Aga podjęła jedynie temat wymiany kół i żarówek a aucie jako niby przez to konieczność ogrzewania garażu.
Oczywiście,dla warsztatu,długiego przebywania w garażu itp ogrzewanie jest uzasadnione ale dla wymiany kół czy w żarowek w aucie w żaden sposób nie może być uzasadnione grzanie garazu.

----------


## Aga11*

Potrzebuję miejsca na parkowanie, miejsca na niezawodową naprawę pojazdów mechanicznych ( to nie moje tylko z definicji garażu ) i miejsca na mini warsztat stolarski męża. Zamykam to wszystko w jednym pomieszczeniu, ułamek pieniądzy które wydałabym u wulkanizatora i mechanika i stolarza dorzucam do ogrzewania a ktoś pisze, że na siłę próbuję uzasadnić swój wybór. No proszę...

----------


## Arturo72

> miejsca na mini warsztat stolarski męża.


Jedynie to uzasadnia ogrzewanie garażu ale pod warunkiem,że mąż przebywa w garażu często i długo.
Jeśli jedynie od czasu do czasu ma kaprys podłubać sobie w drewnie poważna instalacja ogrzewania garażu mija się z celem.
Ale twoja kasa Twój cyrk  :wink:

----------


## Aga11*

Amen Arturo :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Amen Arturo


Bóg zapłac  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Jestem pewna w 100% że jest to głównie garaż z dodatkową funkcją warsztatu bez względu na to co się komuś wydaje.


W garażu trzyma się raczej samochód i klamoty. W warsztacie raczej majsterkuje. Do drobnych prac wystarczy grzejnik podpięty do instalacji grzewczej lub nie, plus grzałka. Ale to tylko w bryle domu i bez całkowitego odseparowania cieplnego. Inaczej mija się to z celem. Elfir ma rację, że na etapie projektu garaż nieogrzewany zaoszczędzi nam ni

----------


## compi

Zaoszczędzi nie tylko kwoty na ogrzewaniu, ale i na izolowaniu podczas budowy.

----------


## Aga11*

Zgadzam się z Tobą Compi. Dodałeś do dyskusji jeszcze jedną funkcję garażu tj. magazyn na klamoty. Ogrzewanie w takim przypadku naturalnie zbędne ale widzę, że ile osób tyle zastosowań garażu więc niech każdy sam zdecyduje czy właściwie wyda swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze na jego budowę i utrzymanie.

----------


## Adam626

haha ogrzewany garaż w celu wymiany opon, dobre! Za ogrzanie garazu w sezon zapłacisz wiecej niż za wszystkie usługi do wykonania przy samochodzie w ciagu roku. Bramy garażowe są nieszczelne, a straty ciepła po otwarciu bramy ogromne. Akcja z ogrzewaniem garażu kompletnie nieopłacalna. Jak elfir pisze - najlepiej garaż doklejony ale poza bryłą. Bo garaż w bryle zmniejsza parter. Nie warto mieć garażu w bryle

----------


## cormac

Ja też mam ogrzewany dwustanowiskowy garaż w bryle budynku. Jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale jak bym teraz budowala to bym powiększyla powierzchnię garażu i też bym go ogrzewała. I w odwłoku mam, ze to nie ekonomiczne. Buduję dla siebie i to mnie ma być wygodnie, nikt moich rachunków placić nie musi. 
Mnie garaz nic nie zmniejsza, parter mam bardzo duzy, a góre malutką. Tak wiec punkt widzenia zalezy od punktu siedzenia.

----------


## surgi22

> haha ogrzewany garaż w celu wymiany opon, dobre! Za ogrzanie garazu w sezon zapłacisz wiecej niż za wszystkie usługi do wykonania przy samochodzie w ciagu roku. Bramy garażowe są nieszczelne, a straty ciepła po otwarciu bramy ogromne. Akcja z ogrzewaniem garażu kompletnie nieopłacalna. Jak elfir pisze - najlepiej garaż doklejony ale poza bryłą. Bo garaż w bryle zmniejsza parter. Nie warto mieć garażu w bryle


Jak sobie zbudujesz tak masz - moja brama jest szczelna i majątku na ogrzewanie nie wydaję.

----------


## lukaszse

> Widzisz, bo Ty nie tylko podejmowałeś błędne decyzje przy budowie, ale robisz to nadal. U mnie sytuacja była identyczna - przy montażu pompy ciepła porysowali mi podłogę z żywicy. Jedna firma chciała za regenerację 5000 pln. Inna firma przyjechała, zrobiła i wzięła 1200 pln. Za szlifowanie i polerowanie posadzki biorą 15 pln od metra.


Marian, wydaje Ci się że jesteś mądry a sam podejmujesz absolutnie błędne decyzje.
Czy wiesz że czas zwrotu instalacji pompy ciepła to ok 20 lat? Wliczając koszy serwisu nie zwróci Ci się to nigdy. A taki mądry jesteś.

Napiszę coś, choć pewnie nie zrozumiesz. Budowa domu wg psychologów jest przyczyną jednego z największych stresów w życiu. 
Z wykonawcami jest niestety wiele problemów. Ja również miałem problemy z wykonawcami. Też podejmowałem błędne decyzje - ale nie tak błędne jak ty żeby instalować pompę ciepła za 50 tyś. która nigdy się nie zwróci tylko dlatego że nie potrafisz liczyć.

W budowanym projekcie przeliczyłem wszystko. Współczynniki przenikania ciepła i straty ciepła przez wszystkie przegrody i okna, wyliczyłem co w co warto a w co nie warto inwestować (z zawodu jestem inżynierem mechanikiem).

Mimo to również trafiłem na oszustów.
Ty pewnie też trafiłeś, ale pewnie nawet nie jesteś tego świadomy jak cię ogolili na łyso.

Piszesz z pogardą że ktoś kto zarabia 8000zł nie powinien myśleć o budowie. Człowieku, większość ludzi zarabia 2000 zł. Od razu widać że jesteś baranem z warszawki.

To że masz kasę nie znaczy że jesteś inteligetny, bo po tym co piszesz widać właśnie że nie jesteś. Widać też kompleksy i chęć wywyższania się. To jest domena ludzi o niskim poziomie intelektualnym, którzy na innych płaszczyznach są nikim.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Koszt pompy ciepła PW to 20-25 tyś zł (7-9 KW),itp wcale nie dużo więcej niż gazu (z opłatami, projektami, kominami itp). Mi wyszła różnica 10 000 zl pompa vs gaz. Weź pod uwagę, że pompa ma też funkcję chłodzenia i bez większych dodatkowych kosztów może służyć jako klimatyzacja.

----------


## noc

> Marian, wydaje Ci się że jesteś mądry a sam podejmujesz absolutnie błędne decyzje.
> Czy wiesz że czas zwrotu instalacji pompy ciepła to ok 20 lat? Wliczając koszy serwisu nie zwróci Ci się to nigdy. A taki mądry jesteś.
> 
> Napiszę coś, choć pewnie nie zrozumiesz. Budowa domu wg psychologów jest przyczyną jednego z największych stresów w życiu. 
> Z wykonawcami jest niestety wiele problemów. Ja również miałem problemy z wykonawcami. Też podejmowałem błędne decyzje - ale nie tak błędne jak ty żeby instalować pompę ciepła za 50 tyś. która nigdy się nie zwróci tylko dlatego że nie potrafisz liczyć.
> 
> W budowanym projekcie przeliczyłem wszystko. Współczynniki przenikania ciepła i straty ciepła przez wszystkie przegrody i okna, wyliczyłem co w co warto a w co nie warto inwestować (z zawodu jestem inżynierem mechanikiem).
> 
> Mimo to również trafiłem na oszustów.
> ...


Akurat ten wpis najlepiej świadczy o piszącym, jakim jest człowiekiem.
Cieszę się że sam mogę decydować z kim się zadaję. Trzymam się z daleka od takich ludzi jak @lukaszse.

----------


## janusz_baka

a Ja mieszkałem w bloku 6 osób na 50 m2 (3 pokoje) i... po 23 latach pracy kupiłem działke i zmieniłem styl życia,pracy i wypoczynku.... latem budowałem a zimą robiłem plany i uczyłem się budowania.... większość robót robiłem sam ,a fachowców brałem tylko do poważnych robót i mi nie leżących...jak tylko przykryłem dachem i wstawiłem Okna kończyłem pomieszczenia po kolei. Najpierw sypialnię w której było wszystko , potem kuchnia przedpokój i salon (trwało to lata , pomieszczenie w rok), a jak skończyłem dół to oddzieliłem ruchomymi przesuwanymi drzwiami piętro od dołu i zamieszkałem na stałe... dojeżdżałem 25 km do Krakowa do pracy... dzieci zostały jako dorosłe w mieszkaniu a do mnie dołączyła żona i zdążyliśmy już prawie piętro wykończyć (sami). Wszystko to zrobiliśmy zarabiając poniżej średniej krajowej.... trwało długo ale teraz jesteśmy zadowolenie i nie załujemy decyzji. Z dala od miasta wszędzie blisko, a znajomi.....zostali tylko wytrwali i nowi tacy jak my.

ps: wszystko bez żadnych kredytów , nie martwimy sie o kurs franka czy innych finansowych problemów.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Koszt pompy ciepła PW to 20-25 tyś zł (7-9 KW),itp wcale nie dużo więcej niż gazu (z opłatami, projektami, kominami itp). Mi wyszła różnica 10 000 zl pompa vs gaz. Weź pod uwagę, że pompa ma też funkcję chłodzenia i bez większych dodatkowych kosztów może służyć jako klimatyzacja.


Nie dużo więcej ... ehm połowe. Różnica 10 tys za chłodzenie ... drogą klimę masz

----------


## Niechaj

> Nie dużo więcej ... ehm połowe. Różnica 10 tys za chłodzenie ... drogą klimę masz


zakładałam w tym roku klimę, dwie jednostki (jedna na parter, druga na piętro) - koszt 11tys (materiał + robocizna, małe miasto w Małopolsce)

----------


## B_i_U

Od momentu wbicia pierwszej łopaty do zamieszkania upłynęło 6 lat. Od rozpoczęcia budowy do wprowadzenia zmieniły się moje gusta, co do wyboru projektu, układu pomieszczeń, kolorystyki elewacji itd. Rzeczą która mnie najbardziej irytuje jest brak dodatkowego pokoju na parterze w domu w którym mieszkam, reszta jest do zniesienia, 
W 2008 roku przyświecały mi zupełnie inne przesłanki przy wyborze projekty: mały energooszczędny dom, styl dworkowy, dach dwuspadowy z ceglastą dachówką, koniakowa elewacja....Dziś zaczynam budową domu na resztę życia,  wg projektu indywidualnego, płaski dach, nowoczesna bryła na płycie fundamentowej, więcej pomieszczeń przewidujących np. taką sytuację jak wspólne mieszkanie z rodzicami w jesieni ich życia. 
Lata minęły, zmieniły się gusta, priorytety ... rozpoczynam budowanie domu od nowa, nie popełnię błędów w budowaniu poprzedniego domu  :smile: 

U.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Żeby nienawidzić domu bo się czegoś nie wiedziało, albo nie przemyślało to chyba przesada. Ale to chyba wynika z tego podejścia, że dom jest na całe życie. A czemu to ma niby tak być?

----------


## Niechaj

> Żeby nienawidzić domu bo się czegoś nie wiedziało, albo nie przemyślało to chyba przesada. Ale to chyba wynika z tego podejścia, że dom jest na całe życie. A czemu to ma niby tak być?


strzelam, że oczekujesz mniej prozaicznej odpowiedzi niż: kredyt na 30 lat lub sentymenty lub problematyczność i stresogenność budowy  :wink:

----------


## Amelia 2

i możliwość znalezienia atrakcyjnej niedrogiej działki blisko miejsca pracy, znajomych, rodziny...

----------


## adasi

mieszkam w bliźniaku i moim największym domowym problemem są...sąsiedzi.. na co dzień zachowują się tak głośno, że nawet przez chwilę nie mogę odpocząć w ciszy. Ok wszystko rozumiem, ale nawet ich bieganie po schodach (mają puste drewniane schody w domu) niesie się na moją połówkę domu. Na dłuższą  metę jest to uciążliwe. Żałuję, że zrobiliśmy jedną wspólną ścianę, a nie dwie, jedna przy drugiej.

----------


## b2211

adasi Cóż jeżeli Cię to może pocieszyć to i tak masz o niebo lepiej niż w bloku  :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> strzelam, że oczekujesz mniej prozaicznej odpowiedzi niż: kredyt na 30 lat lub sentymenty lub problematyczność i stresogenność budowy


Trafiony płynie.

----------


## Marian_D

> Marian, wydaje Ci się że jesteś mądry a sam podejmujesz absolutnie błędne decyzje.
> Czy wiesz że czas zwrotu instalacji pompy ciepła to ok 20 lat? Wliczając koszy serwisu nie zwróci Ci się to nigdy. A taki mądry jesteś.


Wszystko rozpatrujesz w kontekście finansowym. Co z tego że się nie zwróci? Z pompą ciepła jest jak z autami klasy premium: można kupić Octawię która tak samo dowiezie nas do celu jak BMW 5 a kosztuje mniej niż połowa jego ceny. 

Chodzi wyłącznie o wygodę, czy wręcz luksus użytkowania. Zwyczajnie ZERO ROBOTY - nastawiasz temperaturę i jest. Ktoś napisze że z gazem też tak jest. Tyle że gaz nie załatwi... klimatyzacji  :big grin: 

Pomijam już fakt, że ten czas zwrotu 20 lat to brednie. Pompa ciepła + fotowoltaika + net metering => czas zwrotu 6 lat. Po tym czasie ogrzewanie i klimatyzacja za darmo.





> Piszesz z pogardą że ktoś kto zarabia 8000zł nie powinien myśleć o budowie.


Bredzisz. Napisałem: "Jak się zarabia 8000 pln to trzeba kryć pokryciem dostosowanym do takich zasobów a nie wybierać fanaberie w postaci dachówki", więc nie wkładaj mi w usta tego, co sam sobie dopowiedziałeś.

Musisz być nieźle powalony jeśli zamiast odnieść się do moich rzeczowych argumentów od razu zaczynasz mnie obrażać i wyciągasz swoje idiotyczne wnioski.





> Człowieku, większość ludzi zarabia 2000 zł. Od razu widać że jesteś baranem z warszawki.


BUHAHAHAHA  :smile:  Nikt z moich pracowników czy znajomych nie zarabia 2000 pln. Większość polaków zarabia jednak trochę (albo nawet znacznie) więcej.

----------


## fotohobby

To od jakich miesięcznych dochodów można kryć dachówką  ?

----------


## Wykona

> adasi Cóż jeżeli Cię to może pocieszyć to i tak masz o niebo lepiej niż w bloku


Sądze, że w bloku jesteś bardziej "anonimowy" niż w bliźniaku.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Pompa ciepła + fotowoltaika + net metering => czas zwrotu 6 lat. Po tym czasie ogrzewanie i klimatyzacja *za darmo*.



perpetuum mobile? żadnych kosztów ? żadnych napraw? żadnych części wymiennych? i tak do końca życia?  suuuuper!





> BUHAHAHAHA  Nikt z moich pracowników czy znajomych nie zarabia 2000 pln. Większość polaków zarabia jednak trochę (albo nawet znacznie) więcej.



nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz i co robią Twoi znajomi ale moi i ja również zarabiamy poniżej 2tys jak większość Polaków :wink:   centralna Polska, po studiach...

----------


## pluszku

Budowa domu wiąże sie z podobnymi emocjami jak wychowanie dzieci. Najpierw jest entuzjazm, potem cieżka praca, potem zniechecenie a na koncu radosc (przeważnie). Budowałem dom z entuzjazmem, wprowadziłem sie wykonczony psychicznie, 5 lat potrzebowałem by dojsc do siebie psychicznie i od paru lat zaczynam swoj dom coraz bardziej lubic. 
Fakt, nie przeprowadzałem sie z bloku tylko z domu dziadków wiec pewnych błędów udało mi sie uniknąć, niektore błędy wyszły po latach -ale nie są one istotne.
Jeżdząc jednak przez Polske i widzac sporo niedokonczonych lub niezamieszkałych domów zdaję sobie sprawę, że za każdym takim domem kryją sie ludzkie zawody, tragedie, sprzeczki i emocje z ktorych >nienawiść< jest najlżejsza. Jak choćby sliczny dom wybudowany w moim sąsiedztwie, ale nigdy nie zamieszkały bo osoby go budujące sie rozstały. 700K PLN wydane, budynek stoi pare lat niezamieszkały. Az strach/smutek pomysleć ile bezsennych nocy kosztowało to właścicieli.

----------


## Marian_D

> nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz i co robią Twoi znajomi ale moi i ja również zarabiamy poniżej 2tys jak większość Polaków  centralna Polska, po studiach...


Zmartwię Cię moja droga... Właśnie prowadzę rekrutację na stanowiska produkcyjne i nikt poniżej 2500 pln netto nawet nie chce rozmawiać. A mówimy tu o ludziach bez wykształcenia, do tego praca w ciszy, cieple i do tego ciekawa. Zresztą większość firm w okolicy oferuje 2500-3000 pln.

Tak więc... na pewno nie większość, bo gdyby tak było, mielibyśmy tłumy kandydatów, a jakoś ich nie widać mimo tego.






> perpetuum mobile? żadnych kosztów ? żadnych napraw? żadnych części wymiennych? i tak do końca życia? suuuuper!


5 lat gwarancji na panele i inwerter, trzy na pompę ciepła. Koszty bieżące oczywiście są, ale wydłużają czas zwrotu o zaledwie parę procent.

Słońce jest za darmo, czas eksploatacji dłuższy niż czas zwrotu, więc odpowiedź brzmi: tak - z finansowego punktu widzenia jest to perpetuum mobile.

----------


## mayek

> Zmartwię Cię moja droga... Właśnie prowadzę rekrutację na stanowiska produkcyjne i nikt poniżej 2500 pln netto nawet nie chce rozmawiać. A mówimy tu o ludziach bez wykształcenia, do tego praca w ciszy, cieple i do tego ciekawa. Zresztą większość firm w okolicy oferuje 2500-3000 pln.


Gdzie taka praca?

----------


## Elfir

W Czersku w fabryce ASMET na stanowisku "cieć" (sprzątanie, odśnieżanie, koszenie, złota raczka) płacą 5 tyś i nie ma chętnych. Info od właściciela fabryki, bo pytał się czy kogoś znam.

----------


## Marian_D

> Gdzie taka praca?


Okolice Krakowa. 

Niedawno byłem w firmie produkcyjnej na ścianie wschodniej. Patrzę, a tu o 15.00 podjeżdżają busy - jeden, drugi, trzeci. Pytam szefa zakładu (brat właściciela całej grupy): zapewniacie transport pracownikom? A ten mi na to: jak mieliśmy budować zakład to wójt i starosta jeździli do nas i przekonywali, że bezrobocie duże, że im zależy, że ludzie chcą pracować. A teraz okazało się że trzeba ludzi przywozić 50km z miasta bo tu nie ma kto robić. Operator obrabiarki zarabia u nich 3500 netto a oni nie mogą znaleźć ludzi do roboty, mimo że zapewniają pełne przeszkolenie.

Inny przykład: firma z podkarpacia. Płacą tyle co firmy w Krakowie, czyli jak na podkarpacie sporo. Od ponad roku usiłują skompletować obsadę drugiej zmiany - bezskutecznie.

Co do pytania, które padło wyżej: "Od jakiego poziomu zarobków można kłaść dachówkę?" - mam kumpla, który ma dobrze prosperującą firmę a na domu blacha. Sąsiad (urzędnik) śmiał się z niego że coś chyba mu ta firma słabo idzie skoro kładzie blachę gdy wszystkie domy wokół kryte dachówką. A on mi na to, że po prostu nie lubi robić na pokaz i za te dodatkowe 30.000 woli dzieciom fajne wakacje zrobić.

Jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na budowę domu na 30 lat i kładzie na dach dachówkę, to jego sprawa, ale ja bym tak nie postąpił, bo to oznaczałoby że spłacałbym kredyt o 2-3 lata dłużej z powodu czystej fanaberii.

----------


## Elfir

tylko pod dachem z blachy jest głośno.

----------


## maciuspala

Wyceniałem dach do swojego domu, fakt mały prosty i obróbki boczne dachu z blachy ale z rynnami to wyszło:
- blachodachówką półmat półka średnia niższa 7900 zł
- dachowka betonowa tania 8000 zł
- dachowka betonowa z powłoką duratop( na reklamie rewelacja na żywo wygląda jak ta za 20 zł) 8900 zł
-dachowka ceramiczna tania 9500-100000 zł
Więc ceny podobne chyba że szalejemy i kupujemy dachówkę za 60-100 zł m2.
Z rozmowy z handlowcem blachą wyszło że 90% sprzedaży blachy to podmianka a na surówkę sprzedaje się słabo.

----------


## Qba30

Prawda jest taka, że bezrobocie w naszym pięknym kraju jest fikcyjne! A od czasu wprowadzenia 500+ odpowiedzi na ogłoszenia o pracę stają się rzadkością.
Niestety system oświaty kuleje, brak szkół zawodowych spowodował to, że nie ma specjalistów. Łatwość uzyskania licencjatu czy tytułu inżyniera (na prywatnych uczelniach) skłania młodych do podjęcia studiów i bardzo dobrze- szkoda że 90% tych osób idzie tam tylko po tytuł, nieważne na jakim kierunku, tylko po to by go mieć.
Później przychodzi taki "młody" na rozmowę kwalifikacyjną na stanowisko kierownika produkcji- zapytany o jakiekolwiek doświadczenie mówi że skończył studia i się nadaje na każde stanowisko, nieważne że te "studia" to detektywistyka...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Łatwość uzyskania licencjatu czy tytułu inżyniera (na prywatnych uczelniach) skłania młodych do podjęcia studiów i bardzo dobrze- szkoda że 90% tych osób idzie tam tylko po tytuł, nieważne na jakim kierunku, tylko po to by go mieć.


Na szczęście mało jest prywatnych szkół technicznych, ze względu na kosztowne laboratoria, na które tych szkół nie stać. Owszem, szkoły prywatne proponują kierunki techniczne niewymagające drogich laboratoriów typu informatyka, zarządzanie produkcją czy urbanistyka, architektura, gospodarka przestrzenna itp... Warto dodać, że obecna wartość dyplomu to nie to samo co dyplom z lat wcześniejszych, kiedy np. we Wrocławiu działało 6 konkretnych uczelni - Politechnika; Akademia Rolnicza, Akademia Medyczna, Akademia Wychowania Fizycznego; Akademia Ekonomiczna, Uniwersytet (i jeszcze Akademia Muzyczna i Sztuk Pięknych) - koniec kropka. No ale kto bogatemu zabroni, można z dyplomem pseudo wyższej uczelni pracować na kasie w biedronce.

----------


## MD.

> Pomijam już fakt, że ten czas zwrotu 20 lat to brednie. Pompa ciepła + fotowoltaika + net metering => czas zwrotu 6 lat. Po tym czasie ogrzewanie i klimatyzacja za darmo.


Podaj konkretne RZECZYWISTE dane liczbowe i założenia do tych obliczeń.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mieszkam na Podkarpaciu, miasto niemałe, bezrobocie niskie, a zarobki poniżej 2000zł to normalka. Średnie zarobki w Polsce na rękę to 3000zł, wliczając w to wielkie miasta, prezesów i menadżerów. Realne dla pracowników średnio wykwalifikowanych to 2000-3000, bo inaczej ta średnia zwyczajnie nie wyjdzie.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Mieszkam na Podkarpaciu, miasto niemałe, bezrobocie niskie, a zarobki poniżej 2000zł to normalka. Średnie zarobki w Polsce na rękę to 3000zł, wliczając w to wielkie miasta, prezesów i menadżerów. Realne dla pracowników średnio wykwalifikowanych to 2000-3000, bo inaczej ta średnia zwyczajnie nie wyjdzie.


Na podkarpaciu w lipcu br wynagrodzenie średnie brutto sektor przedsiębiorstw 3 536 PLN / przemysł 	3 710 PLN / informacja i komunikacja 6 577 PLN /  administrowanie i działalność wspierająca 2 219 PLN ... warto jeszcze poczytać o strukturze wynagrodzeń publikowanej chyba co 2 lata przez GUS ...

----------


## Amelia 2

> tylko pod dachem z blachy jest głośno.


pogląd z prastarych czasów :big grin:  obecne izolacje dachu pozwalają całkowicie wygłuszyć dom :yes:   mam sypialnię od strony zachodniej czyli najbardziej wietrznej, na poddaszu ( wiem to grzech niewybaczalny!), do tego dom kryty blachodachówką ( o zgrozo!) i kompletnie nie słyszę deszczu a nawet gradu walącego o dach, jedynie o parapet okienny.

----------


## fotohobby

> Co do pytania, które padło wyżej: "Od jakiego poziomu zarobków można kłaść dachówkę?" - mam kumpla, który ma dobrze prosperującą firmę a na domu blacha. Sąsiad (urzędnik) śmiał się z niego że coś chyba mu ta firma słabo idzie skoro kładzie blachę gdy wszystkie domy wokół kryte dachówką. A on mi na to, że po prostu nie lubi robić na pokaz i za te dodatkowe 30.000 woli dzieciom fajne wakacje zrobić.
> 
> Jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na budowę domu na 30 lat i kładzie na dach dachówkę, to jego sprawa, ale ja bym tak nie postąpił, bo to oznaczałoby że spłacałbym kredyt o 2-3 lata dłużej z powodu czystej fanaberii.


Widocznie dawno nie wyceniałeś dachu z blachy i z dachówki ceramicznej....

dodatkowe 30tyś zł ? Opamiętaj się  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Co do pytania, które padło wyżej: "Od jakiego poziomu zarobków można kłaść dachówkę?" - mam kumpla, który ma dobrze prosperującą firmę a na domu blacha. Sąsiad (urzędnik) śmiał się z niego że coś chyba mu ta firma słabo idzie skoro kładzie blachę gdy wszystkie domy wokół kryte dachówką. A on mi na to, że po prostu nie lubi robić na pokaz i za te dodatkowe 30.000 woli dzieciom fajne wakacje zrobić.Jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na budowę domu na 30 lat i kładzie na dach dachówkę, to jego sprawa, ale ja bym tak nie postąpił, bo to oznaczałoby że spłacałbym kredyt o 2-3 lata dłużej z powodu czystej fanaberii.


Dach 230m2,dachówka ceramiczna angoba 16tys.zł,blacha jesli by była tańsza to niewiele.

----------


## sylwekr

> Widocznie dawno nie wyceniałeś dachu z blachy i z dachówki ceramicznej....
> 
> dodatkowe 30tyś zł ? Opamiętaj się


No może 30 tys różnicy przy skomplikowanym dużym dachu wyjdzie. U mnie cały dach - pokrycie dachówką ceramiczną wyszedł poniżej 30 tys (materiał + robocizna), "oszczędzając" i robiąc go w średniej klasy blachodachówce i plastikowych tanich rynnach oszczędził bym ok 5 - 6 tys. Chyba, że ktoś porównuje drogą dachówkę do taniej blachodachówki, ale to jak by porównać Audi A8 z Lanosem... różnica w cenie musi być i to znaczna.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A mi wyszło pokrycie blachodachówką, rynny stalowe, z robocizną, 250m2, 16 tyś. Dach kopertowy. Dachówka byłaby sporo droższa

----------


## Amelia 2

> Dach 230m2,dachówka ceramiczna angoba 16tys.zł,blacha jesli by była tańsza to niewiele.


ale dach to nie tylko blacha czy dachówka, przecież  więźba pod dachówkę musi być dużo solidniejsza i koszty robocizny są znacznie wyższe...

----------


## Arturo72

> ale dach to nie tylko blacha czy dachówka, przecież  więźba pod dachówkę musi być dużo solidniejsza i koszty robocizny są znacznie wyższe...


Robocizna 14tys.zł,więźba 5tys.zł(8m3).Robociznę miałem za cały SSO 36tys.zł.W projekcie gotowym miałem blachówkę ceramiczna.


> A mi wyszło pokrycie blachodachówką, rynny stalowe, z robocizną, 250m2, 16 tyś. Dach kopertowy. Dachówka byłaby sporo droższa


Nie byłaby sporo droższa,bo ja z rynnami dachówkę miałem w cenie 18tys.zł,też dach kopertowy. Tobie wyszło 64zł/m2 z rynnami a mi wyszło z rynnami 78zł/m2 w dachówce ceramicznej czyli z rynnami zapłciłbyś 19tys.zł czyli te sporo to aż 3tys.zł.A dachówka to:http://www.tondach.pl/pokrycie-dachow/stodo-12

----------


## Elfir

przecież pod blachę trzeba pełne deskowanie. Koszty vs. cięższa więźba się wyrównują.

----------


## fotohobby

> ale dach to nie tylko blacha czy dachówka, przecież  więźba pod dachówkę musi być dużo solidniejsza i koszty robocizny są znacznie wyższe...


ZA to musi być deskowana, więc zarówno materiał, jak i robocizna idzie w górę.


Przy przeciętnym dachu różnica w cenie blacha-dachówka ceramiczna to jakieś 2-4 tyś. zł
Przy czym na dachu blacha żywotnością nie dorówna ceramice.
A dodatkowo - najtańsza blacha na dach to shit, który po 15-20 latach jest estetyczną porażką, a po dalszych kilku technicznym problemem.
Co nawet przy najtańszej ceramice nie ma miejsca.

----------


## semcio

mój dach był przykładem sytuacji odwrotnej - dachówka płaska angobowana vs. blacha na rąbek stojący. Dachówka wyszła taniej. Kwestia konkretnego przypadku. Zawsze warto policzyć wszystkie opcje, zwłaszcza, że dachówka nieporównywalnie bardziej trwała.

----------


## Amelia 2

> przecież pod blachę trzeba pełne deskowanie. Koszty vs. cięższa więźba się wyrównują.


kolejny mit z zamierzchłych czasów.... deskowanie robi sie pod gonty, a pod blachę czy dachówkę teraz kładzie się membranę.


mój dekarz, doświadczony fachman na którego czeka się ponad rok mówi że w koszach często zimą przy zastoinach śniegu który w dzień się rozpuszcza a nocą zamarza często dachówki pękają...

----------


## Elfir

dlatego lepszy jest dach dwuspadowy a nie z jakimiś połamańcami. 

Na szczęście te dylematy mnie ominęły  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> kolejny mit z zamierzchłych czasów.... deskowanie robi sie pod gonty, a pod blachę czy dachówkę teraz kładzie się membranę.
> mój dekarz, doświadczony fachman na którego czeka się ponad rok mówi że w koszach często zimą przy zastoinach śniegu który w dzień się rozpuszcza a nocą zamarza często dachówki pękają...


Deskowanie ma wiele zalet o których jest mowa w wątkach dotyczących dachów. Moim zdaniem membrana to nieporozumienie, której jedyną zaletą jest niższy koszt budowy dachu i dlatego w Polsce jest bardzo popularna. W poprawnym koszu nic nie powinno pękać, dachówki betonowe w miejscu cięcia mogą "nasiąkać" wodą która podczas zamarzania będzie powodować mikropęknięcia, choć nie spotkałem jeszcze takiego problemu poruszonego np. na forum ?!

----------


## piotrek0m

Kosztów robocizny dachów nie można porównywać bez wiedzy o rodzaju dachu, ilości lukarn, okien dachowych, rodzaju obróbek, ewentualnego deskowania i innych rozwiązań ... Warto cenę przeliczyć na godziny pracy. Oczywiście to będzie możliwe po zakończeniu prac ..... U mnie wyszło ok 25 zł/ h pracy - można więc przeliczyć jaka to jest pensja i czy Ty chcesz za taką kwotę pracować. Ta metoda jest dobra do oceny kosztów robocizny każdego etapu prac - przeliczać na osobo-godziny.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Nie byłaby sporo droższa,bo ja z rynnami dachówkę miałem w cenie 18tys.zł,też dach kopertowy. Tobie wyszło 64zł/m2 z rynnami a mi wyszło z rynnami 78zł/m2 w dachówce ceramicznej czyli z rynnami zapłciłbyś 19tys.zł czyli te sporo to aż 3tys.zł.A dachówka to:http://www.tondach.pl/pokrycie-dachow/stodo-12


A robociznę zmieściłbym w 2800zł?




> przecież pod blachę trzeba pełne deskowanie. Koszty vs. cięższa więźba się wyrównują.


Nie trzeba.

Upieracie się, że dachówka jest super, a przy tym niedroga. U mnie wychodziło co najmniej 8 tyś drożej (35%), a naprawdę szukałem tanio. Mam przy tym na myśli gotowy dach, a nie samo pokrycie, albo tym bardziej koszt metra kwadratowego.

Ale dachówka jest trwalsza i ładniejsza. Owszem.

----------


## b2211

> U mnie wychodziło co najmniej 8 tyś drożej (35%), a naprawdę szukałem tanio..


Czyli niezłe wakacje z żonką.

----------


## Marian_D

> Widocznie dawno nie wyceniałeś dachu z blachy i z dachówki ceramicznej....
> dodatkowe 30tyś zł ? Opamiętaj się


Jak się bierze chińskie dachówki to różnica będzie pewnie niewielka. Przy dobrej dachówce różnica jest nadal spora.

U mnie różnica blacha - dachówka (tylko że dom spory) wyniosła ponad 50.000 pln. Dachówka dobrej jakości vs blacha z Blachotrapezu na membranie. Oczywiście miałem oferty na dachówki w tej samej cenie co blacha, ale architekt powiedział, że ich jakość i trwałość odpowiada cenie.





> przecież pod blachę trzeba pełne deskowanie. Koszty vs. cięższa więźba się wyrównują.


Pod blachę płaską tak, ale nie pod panele tłoczone czy blachodachówkę. Tak jak ktoś napisał wyżej, wtedy większość daje membranę.

----------


## Marian_D

> Wrocławiu działało 6 konkretnych uczelni - Politechnika; Akademia Rolnicza, Akademia Medyczna, Akademia Wychowania Fizycznego; Akademia Ekonomiczna, Uniwersytet (i jeszcze Akademia Muzyczna i Sztuk Pięknych) - koniec kropka. No ale kto bogatemu zabroni, można z dyplomem pseudo wyższej uczelni pracować na kasie w biedronce.


Nie ma znaczenia czy ktoś skończył prywatną uczelnię czy państwową. Bardziej liczy się inteligencja, chęć dalszej nauki i zwykła chęć do roboty. Przyczyna jest prozaiczna: uczelnie takie jak AGH wypuszczają inżynierów-analfabetów, których trzeba od podstaw przyuczać do zawodu, bo wiedza wyniesiona ze studiów jest albo zupełnie oderwana od praktyki, albo totalnie zdezaktualizowana. To przerażające, ale często operator maszyny ze średnim wykształceniem ma większą wiedzę teoretyczną (nie mówiąc już o praktycznej) niż człowiek po AGH - tylko dlatego, że mu się chce.

----------


## b2211

> Nie ma znaczenia czy ktoś skończył prywatną uczelnię czy państwową. Bardziej liczy się inteligencja, chęć dalszej nauki i zwykła chęć do roboty. Przyczyna jest prozaiczna: uczelnie takie jak AGH wypuszczają inżynierów-analfabetów, których trzeba od podstaw przyuczać do zawodu, bo wiedza wyniesiona ze studiów jest albo zupełnie oderwana od praktyki, albo totalnie zdezaktualizowana. To przerażające, ale często operator maszyny ze średnim wykształceniem ma większą wiedzę teoretyczną (nie mówiąc już o praktycznej) niż człowiek po AGH - tylko dlatego, że mu się chce.


Raczej liczą się rodzinne koneksje, znajomości, tyłkowłaztwo a na końcu bardzo daleko umiejętności. Raz mi ktoś powiedział że ma syna informatyka który górę kasy zarabia i pracy ma w bród i do tego za ile chce. Zadałem mu na to proste pytanie czy jest informatykiem czy też programistą. Jak się domyślacie odpowiedź była jedna synek jest programistą. Więc te zawody po których dostaje się dobrą pracę bez w/w względów jest naprawdę bardzo mało i są to kierunki techniczne i bardzo specjalistyczne takie jak chociażby automatyka  na wspomnianej powyżej uczelni AGH .  Pozostałe kierunki są w większości związane z hutą lub górnictwem gdzie rządzą już wyżej wymienione układy gdyż jest tam potrzebnych bardzo niewielu inżynierów w porównaniu z corocznie wypuszczaną armią absolwentów.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak się bierze chińskie dachówki to różnica będzie pewnie niewielka. Przy dobrej dachówce różnica jest nadal spora.


Bzdury,mam czeską dachówkę ceramiczną,podobne wyceny miałem z holenderskiego Nelskampa.

----------


## b2211

> Oczywiście miałem oferty na dachówki w tej samej cenie co blacha, ale architekt powiedział, że ich jakość i trwałość odpowiada cenie..


Bzdury opowiadał nie spotkałem się z chińską dachówką a i tak mi się wydaje że nawet jak jest to jest trwalsza od średniej cenowo blachy. Jeżeli chodzi o wyciszenie to w moim przypadku lubię słyszeć padający deszcz.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak się bierze chińskie dachówki to różnica będzie pewnie niewielka. Przy dobrej dachówce różnica jest nadal spora.
> 
> U mnie różnica blacha - dachówka (tylko że dom spory) wyniosła ponad 50.000 pln. Dachówka dobrej jakości vs blacha z Blachotrapezu na membranie. Oczywiście miałem oferty na dachówki w tej samej cenie co blacha, ale architekt powiedział, że ich jakość i trwałość odpowiada cenie.


Nie kompromituj się. Chińskie dachówki ?? 
Ja akurat mam niemiecką, podobała mi się czeska, była nawet nieco tańsza.
Różnica do dobrej blachy (nie jakieś Blachotrapez) to jakieś 3 tyś.

Dach 190m2

Dalej nie wiem, ile trzeba zarabiać, żeby móc sobie na to pozwolić ?  :smile:

----------


## Aga11*

Dachówka jest rzeczywiście ładniejsza od blachy ale moim zdaniem tylko karpiówka. Te zwykłe falowane czasem nawet trudno odróżnić od blachy. Najlepszej jakości pewnie jest dachówka glazurowana bo nie porasta tak szybko, szczególnie jak mieszka się na terenie leśnym. Niestety nie umiem się przekonać do takich błyszczących dachów. Jeśli chodzi o trwałość dachówki to ten argument zupełnie do mnie nie przemawia. Ile ludzie żyją w jednym domu? Jak się budują przed 30-stką to ok. 45 roku życia często stawiają drugi ''bardziej komfortowy'' i szyty na miarę dom. A jak stawiają pierwszy budynek po 40 to ile pożyją? 30 lat? Dzieci potem sprzedają te domy bo chcą budować nowsze i ładniejsze. Zmieniamy miejsce pracy, zmieniamy kraje w których żyjemy. Blacha spokojnie pociągnie 30 lat. Jak dla mnie dachówka nie ma żadnej przewagi użytecznej nad blachą a blacha nie jest lepsza od ceramiki. Myślałam do tej pory, że większa jest różnica cenowa w kryciu ale skoro twierdzicie, że to parę tysięcy to rzeczywiście nie ma o czym mówić.

----------


## Marian_D

> Raczej liczą się rodzinne koneksje, znajomości, tyłkowłaztwo a na końcu bardzo daleko umiejętności.



Tak jest tylko w słabo zarządzanych firmach. W dzisiejszych czasach liczy się wydajność, a ta zależna jest od kompetencji i chęci do roboty. W normalnie zarządzanej firmie nikt nie dopuści do "załatwiania roboty po znajomości" bo firma na tym traci. A jeśli firma o to nie dba, to jest słabo zarządzana (czytaj: kopalnie i wszystko co państwowe).

Poza tym dla wielu firm kierunek nie ma znaczenia. Widziałem niedawno CV człowieka z dyplomem architekta który był dyrektorem w dużej drukarni. Ja jestem zdania, że jeśli ktoś ma dyplom państwowej uczelni i od kilku lat jest bezrobotny, to coś z nim jest nie tak - przy dzisiejszym bezrobociu w Polsce każdy normalny, kumaty, operatywny i chętny do roboty w ciągu kilku miesięcy znajdzie pracę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak się budują przed 30-stką to ok. 45 roku życia często stawiają drugi ''bardziej komfortowy'' i szyty na miarę dom. A jak stawiają pierwszy budynek po 40 to ile pożyją? 30 lat? Dzieci potem sprzedają te domy bo chcą budować nowsze i ładniejsze


Kogoś przed 30 stać na kilkaset tys.zł ? Złodziej,diler albo wariat ? Hallo,w Polsce żyjemy  :big grin: Chociaż nawet za granicą przy ichnich zarobkach nie stać takiego szczawia na budowę domu....

----------


## Aga11*

Arturo72 oczywiście, że w naszym pięknym kraju, który uwielbiam ludzie w okolicach 30 mają szansę na budowę. Nie wszędzie i nie zawsze ale wcale nie trzeba być dilerem.Są różne składowe. Przede wszystkim na pierwszym miejscu jest pomoc rodziców. Jeżeli tylko są troszkę lepiej sytuowani to mogą pomóc z zakupem działki albo ją darować. Drugi bardzo ważny składnik to pomoc banku. Kredyt na 300-400 tyś. w przypadku dwóch osób pracujących zawodowo już kilka lat nie jest chyba niczym nadzwyczajnym. Jeśli chodzi o przyjęcie pomocy ze strony najbliższych to też nie widzę w tym nic złego. Jak tylko będzie taka możliwość to chętnie będę pomogała  moim dzieciom. Trzecia sprawa to dobra praca poprzedzona porządnym wykształceniem i tutaj moim zdaniem takie zdobywa się głównie na uczelniach państwowych w kraju i za granicą. Budowa domu do 150 m 2 przy posiadanej działce to koszt mniejszy niż zakup mieszkania w większym mieście. To może się udać i się udaje. Opinie o złodziejach i wariatach proszę zachować dla siebie bo są krzywdzące dla młodych ludzi.

----------


## link2jack

> Arturo72 oczywiście, że w naszym pięknym kraju, który uwielbiam ludzie w okolicach 30 mają szansę na budowę. .


Czyli Arturo miał rację, młodzi mają szansę na budowę ale *ich nie stac*. Mając 30 lat, będąc po studiach, masz około 5lat stażu pracy. Tylko wyjątki mają awanse w tak krótkim czasie by osiągać wynagrodzenie które by pozwalało na utrzymanie rodziny (zwykle są już dzieci) i spłacanie kredytu 300_400 tys zł. 
To że komuś rodzice zafunduja dom to nie znaczy, że ich na niego stac.

----------


## Aga11*

Po pierwsze nie stać ich tak samo jak 40-latka biorącego kredyt na budowę domu. Jeden i drugi posługuje się pieniędzmi banku. Można więc powiedzieć, że 40-latek także ma szanse. Nie mam takiej wiedzy ale może gro osób z forum posługuje się własną gotówką wyciąganą bezpośrednio z kieszeni każdego miesiąca i wtedy można mówić, że ich stać.
Fundowanie i pomoc to dwie różne sprawy. O fundowaniu się nie wypowiem bo nie są mi znane takie przypadki. Jeżeli chodzi o pomoc to jeszcze raz podkreślę, że nie ma w tym nic złego, że najbliższa rodzina się wspiera. Rodzice pomagają dzieciom a dzieci kolejnym pokoleniom. Nie ma co się irytować i drwić z takich rodzin tylko raczej im kibicować i robić to samo.
Oczywiście, że jest wielu 30-latków, którzy mają własne małe i większe biznesy lub są po pierwszych awansach, dobrze zarabiają. Im bliżej dużych miast tym takich osób jest naturalnie więcej. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że mniej kolorowo jest w mniejszych miastach i miasteczkach ale równanie w dół, uogólnianie i pisanie tylko o tych mniej ciekawych przykładach do niczego nie prowadzi. Może tylko poprawia humor osobom uwielbiającym tylko narzekać a nie pracować na jakiś tam mniejszy czy większy sukces.
Wydatki na dzieci rosną proporcjonalnie do ich wieku więc argument, że 30-latkowie mają dzieci i wydają na nie pieniądze jest bez sensu. 40-latek wydaje na nie 2-3 razy tyle.

----------


## Arturo72

> Po pierwsze nie stać ich tak samo jak 40-latka biorącego kredyt na budowę domu. Jeden i drugi posługuje się pieniędzmi banku. Można więc powiedzieć, że 40-latek także ma szanse. Nie mam takiej wiedzy ale może gro osób z forum posługuje się własną gotówką wyciąganą bezpośrednio z kieszeni każdego miesiąca i wtedy można mówić, że ich stać.
> Fundowanie i pomoc to dwie różne sprawy. O fundowaniu się nie wypowiem bo nie są mi znane takie przypadki. Jeżeli chodzi o pomoc to jeszcze raz podkreślę, że nie ma w tym nic złego, że najbliższa rodzina się wspiera. Rodzice pomagają dzieciom a dzieci kolejnym pokoleniom. Nie ma co się irytować i drwić z takich rodzin tylko raczej im kibicować i robić to samo.
> Oczywiście, że jest wielu 30-latków, którzy mają własne małe i większe biznesy lub są po pierwszych awansach, dobrze zarabiają. Im bliżej dużych miast tym takich osób jest naturalnie więcej. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że mniej kolorowo jest w mniejszych miastach i miasteczkach ale równanie w dół, uogólnianie i pisanie tylko o tych mniej ciekawych przykładach do niczego nie prowadzi. Może tylko poprawia humor osobom uwielbiającym tylko narzekać a nie pracować na jakiś tam mniejszy czy większy sukces.
> Wydatki na dzieci rosną proporcjonalnie do ich wieku więc argument, że 30-latkowie mają dzieci i wydają na nie pieniądze jest bez sensu. 40-latek wydaje na nie 2-3 razy tyle.


Gliwice są raczej dużym miastem z mnóstwem miejsc pracy i ludzie przed 30 na wysokich stanowiskach z dobra placa mogący sobie pozwolić na budowę domu to wyjątki bardzo rzadkie,kadra kierownicza w zakladach to ludzie z min.10 letnim stażem. 
Z biznesu taki 20 paro latek przez te parę lat nie zarobi na dom a kredytu nie dostanie.
Kredyt 400 tys.zł na 30 lat to miesięczna rata ponad 2000zl.
40 latek ma już prawdopodobnie mieszkanie prawie o wartości domu to może sobie pozwolić. 
Zostaje pomoc bardzo bogatych rodziców ale to też wyjątek.

----------


## Arturo72

W dzisiejszych czasach kredyt 400 tys.zl na 30 lat bez zabezpieczenia brany przez takiego 30 latka to duże ryzyko a nawet nieodpowiedzialnosc wg mnie.

----------


## Bracianka

> Kogoś przed 30 stać na kilkaset tys.zł ? Złodziej,diler albo wariat ? Hallo,w Polsce żyjemy Chociaż nawet za granicą przy ichnich zarobkach nie stać takiego szczawia na budowę domu....


O kuuwa, nakryłeś mnie!  :razz:  Jak żyć. Zapewniam, że można wziąć kredyt. Przy pracy w Polsce za polskie stawki.

----------


## Marian_D

> Kogoś przed 30 stać na kilkaset tys.zł ? Złodziej,diler albo wariat ? Hallo,w Polsce żyjemy


Albo dobrze wynagradzany specjalista lub też właściciel niewielkiej, ale przyzwoicie prosperującej firmy. Znam niejednego, który przed trzydziestką zarabiał 10-15 tysięcy na rękę. I to wcale nie jest rzadkość.

I dotyczy to również Gliwic. Wiem, bo mieszkałem tam kilka lat.

Jednym słowem: powtarzasz kretyńskie stereotypy.

----------


## Arturo72

> O kuuwa, nakryłeś mnie!  Jak żyć. Zapewniam, że można wziąć kredyt. Przy pracy w Polsce za polskie stawki.


I jeszcze z gwarancją zatrudnienia przez 30 lat łącznie z podwyzkami i awansami  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Albo dobrze wynagradzany specjalista lub też właściciel niewielkiej, ale przyzwoicie prosperującej firmy. Znam niejednego, który przed trzydziestką zarabiał 10-15 tysięcy na rękę. I to wcale nie jest rzadkość.
> 
> I dotyczy to również Gliwic. Wiem, bo mieszkałem tam kilka lat.
> 
> Jednym słowem: powtarzasz kretyńskie stereotypy.


Znam życie po prostu bo trochę na tym świecie spędziłem lat  :wink:

----------


## Aga11*

Ja mieszkam pod Warszawą. Tutaj trend jest zupełnie inny. Obserwuję moich  bliższych i dalszych znajomych jak doskonale sobie radzą. Mój młodszy brat stomatolog wraz z kumplami ze studiów zakładają prywatne gabinety ( nie ma żadnych problemów z kredytami nawet na droższy sprzęt ). Ogarniają całą papierologię związaną z pozyskaniem kontraktów z NFZ. Nie boją się skomplikowanych zabiegów, nie żałują pieniędzy na kursy doszkalające czy to w Polsce czy USA. Idą do przodu jak burza. Dużo jest w Polsce ambitnych "szczyli" z pomysłem na siebie i dużo odważniejszych niż starzy wyjadacze.
Kto nie ryzykuje ten nie ma. Branie kredytu w każdym wieku obarczone jest podobnym ryzykiem. Zwalniają młodych i starszych, chorują młodzi i starsi. Nikt nigdy nikomu nie da gwarancji że sytuacja się nagle nie zmieni.
Arturo72 pisze o nieodpowiedzialności a ja branie kredytu na rozwój firmy czy studia nazywam inwestycją. Co mam do stracenia? Najwyżej wyląduję w punkcie startu i zacznę jeszcze raz.

----------


## mamik

Dla mnie budowanie domu wiąże się z pewnego rodzaju dyskomfortem wewnętrznym którego nie potrafię nazwać, a wynika z relacji "inwestor" - "WYKONAWCA"
Skończyłam studia, podobno dobre, na państwowej uczelni, pracuje już ładnych kilka lat, zarabiam powyżej średniej, ale przy dowolnym WYKONAWCY moje zarobki to jakiś śmiech. W całym procesie budowlanym zdecydowanie najtaniej wycenili się projektanci, drugi w kolejności był elektryk, a najdrożej oczywiście ci od machania łopatą. Trafienie na wykonawców słownych, rzetelnych, znających się na swojej pracy to jak wygrać na loterii. Konieczność użeranie się i wykłócania o byle drobiazg, udawadniania, że coś jest źle, niezgodnie z projektem i płacenie za to więcej niż się samemu zarabia to dla mnie jest coś co powoduje, że odechciewa mi się domu, kawy na tarasie i własnej trawy pod stopami.
"nienawidzę" swojego domu za konieczność kontaktu z tego typu ludźmi, za to, że czuję się bezsilna w zetknięciu z ich podejściem do pracy i ludzi, a zawodowo jak kompletny łoś z tym całym wykształceniem i odpowiedzialnością zawodową. "Wykonawcy" nie mają odpowiedzialności, wykształcenia, praca szuka ich, a oni rozdają karty i robią co chcą.

----------


## noname2

> Dla mnie budowanie domu wiąże się z pewnego rodzaju dyskomfortem wewnętrznym którego nie potrafię nazwać, a wynika z relacji "inwestor" - "WYKONAWCA"
> 
> "nienawidzę" swojego domu za konieczność kontaktu z tego typu ludźmi, za to, że czuję się bezsilna w zetknięciu z ich podejściem do pracy i ludzi, a zawodowo jak kompletny łoś z tym całym wykształceniem i odpowiedzialnością zawodową. "Wykonawcy" nie mają odpowiedzialności, wykształcenia, praca szuka ich, a oni rozdają karty i robią co chcą.


Poruszyłaś super temat
Kiedyś wydawało mi się że duże inwestycje to pełna profeska . A tam jest mega burdel ,zniszczenia , kradzieże i jakies dziwne stawki. Syf goni syf .Korupcja , układy PATOLOGIA. Przynajmniej tak to wyglądalo przez 8 lat jak obserwowałem to z boku. Od czasów Barei nie zmieniło się nic. No może Polaków zastąpili Ukraińcy. Kto jest winny ? Wszyscy .Mentalność , przepisy i wyssana z mlekiem przodków chcęć szybkiego zarobku. Jak dodamy do tego  stanowisko, pozycje to sie robi mega syf.
Male budowy różnią się tylko .....skalą .

Edit 
Bo się zakreciłem ...bo miałem o bacie . Na dużych inwestycjach był/jest ? BAT 
Gwarancja i związana z tym pozostała część wypłaty po roku. Na popierdółkach czyli domkach jednorodzinnych ciężko jest stosować w mojej ocenie DOSKONAŁĄ metodę na "głoda"

----------


## Elfir

mamik - bo wszyscy chcą siedzieć za biurkiem i nikomu się łopatą machać nie chce. W 30 stopniowym upale lub przy 5 stopniach w deszczu. Bo takie warunki panują na budowie. I w przypadku murarzy z kilkumiesięcznym zimowym okresem bez jakichkolwiek zarobków.
Zamiast zachęcać dzieci do studiowania, zachęć je do przyuczenia się na majstra, skoro to taki świetny, bezproblemowy, dobrze płatny zawód.

----------


## noname2

> mamik - bo wszyscy chcą siedzieć za biurkiem i nikomu się łopatą machać nie chce. W 30 stopniowym upale lub przy 5 stopniach w deszczu. Bo takie warunki panują na budowie. I w przypadku murarzy z kilkumiesięcznym zimowym okresem bez jakichkolwiek zarobków.
> Zamiast zachęcać dzieci do studiowania, zachęć je do przyuczenia się na majstra, skoro to taki świetny, bezproblemowy, dobrze płatny zawód.


No ale po co ta złośliwość .?
mamik pisała też o tym 
" Konieczność użeranie się i wykłócania o byle drobiazg, udawadniania, że coś jest źle, niezgodnie z projektem"

.....czuję się bezsilna w zetknięciu z ich podejściem do pracy i ludzi, a zawodowo jak kompletny łoś z tym całym wykształceniem i odpowiedzialnością zawodową. 

..."Wykonawcy".....rozdają karty i robią co chcą. 

To jest problem. 
że tak naprawdę to codziennie trzeba by sie napieprzać albo drzeć ryja. Albo zmieniać ekipy. 
A umowa powinna być  taka że każdy Cię oleje bo woli lekko ,łatwo i przyjemnie. 

Chodzi o niechlujstwo i brak szacunku dla nie swojej własności. Nie moje , to ukraśc , zniszczyć. PRL -bis

Adam Mk napisał kiedyś , że wszystkiemu winny jest ...Inwestor.
Po pierwsze za wybór niewłąsciwego projektu i za wygórowane  chciejstwa. 

budowa to krew ,pot i łzy .  :smile: 

Mamik  na swojej budowie powinnaś byc jak Lara Croft. 
Kiedyś przeczytałem o babce która budowała chałupę bo jej mąż marynarz to brak czasu itd
Napisała - "ciekawa sytuacja , opieprzasz -robią , nie opieprzasz -nie robią ."

Po budowie bedziesz innym człowiekiem. W "Skazanych na Shawshank " padł taki tekst , że zanim trafił do więzienia był uczciwym człowiekiem. 
Tu podobnie.

----------


## noname2

Na budowie wszystko jest "efektem motyla"
Wszystko ma wpływ na coś .

Ale dla "wykonawców " liczy sie tylko JA , Tu i Teraz 
Po mnie choćby potop. 

Koty znają komendy w 100 językach świata . 
Wszystkie mają w doooopie 

"Wykonawcy" podobnie....

----------


## mamik

Elfir, źle, jak się już przyuczą, to będą mieli za wysokie kwalifikacje do dobrych zarobków  :wink:  :big lol: , tu trzeba iść na żywioł, bez przyuczenia
Te kilka miesięcy bez pracy to też nie tak, przy ostatnich zimach muruje się cały rok, upał czy deszcz to też nie jest stan stały

ja mam na tą sytuację inną teorię, ale trochę się obawiam o tym pisać, bo zaraz się rozpęta  :big lol: 
edit: jednak nie napiszę  :no:

----------


## mamik

> Po budowie bedziesz innym człowiekiem. W "Skazanych na Shawshank " padł taki tekst , że zanim trafił do więzienia był uczciwym człowiekiem. 
> Tu podobnie.


prawda  :yes: 
dlatego na budowie najłatwiej mają ci od SSO, bo na początku inwestor w najgorszych snach nie podejrzewa, że można tak do pracy podchodzić, na początku umowa jak spisana na kolanie to i tak dobrze, zaliczki, przymykanie oka na wypadki/choroby/pogrzeby/awarie samochodu, a na końcu, to klamki bez umowy nie pozwala się przekręcić  :big lol:

----------


## Elfir

> No ale po co ta złośliwość .?
> mamik pisała też o tym 
> " Konieczność użeranie się i wykłócania o byle drobiazg, udawadniania, że coś jest źle, niezgodnie z projektem"
> .


Po prostu gdy wszyscy co bardziej inteligentni olali machanie łopatą, do budowlanki trafiają często ludzi, którzy nie mają kwalifikacji do niczego. 

Póki będziemy uważać, że budowlaniec nie może zarabiać tyle co manager w firmie, póty ludzie, którzy chcą z budowania godziwie żyć, nie będą chcieli pracować w tej branży albo wyjadą do krajów, gdzie zarobią więcej. 
Dlatego w budowlance jest problem z dobrym wykonawcą. Ci dobrzy nie mają niskich stawek po prostu.

----------


## Elfir

Na przykładzie firmy ogrodniczej. Mam znajomego, który poprawia ogrody po tanich firmach-meteorach - w sensie inwestor wynajmuje najtańszego wykonawcę do zrobienia trawnika, a kiedy przychodzi czas reklamacji, firma już znika z rynku. Tylko, że znajomy nie zrobi trawnika za 12 zł/m2. I nie płaci pracownikom 5 zł/h za ciężką fizyczną pracę bez względu na pogodę po 10-12 godzin w sezonie. W porównaniu z takimi firmami-meteorami jest bardzo drogi. 

Ale jak to się mówi w branży - na wiosnę mają pracę wszyscy, na jesień najlepsi.

----------


## mamik

> Po prostu gdy wszyscy co bardziej inteligentni olali machanie łopatą, do budowlanki trafiają często ludzi, którzy nie mają kwalifikacji do niczego. 
> 
> Póki będziemy uważać, że budowlaniec nie może zarabiać tyle co manager w firmie, póty ludzie, którzy chcą z budowania godziwie żyć, nie będą chcieli pracować w tej branży albo wyjadą do krajów, gdzie zarobią więcej. 
> Dlatego w budowlance jest problem z dobrym wykonawcą. Ci dobrzy nie mają niskich stawek po prostu.


jeśli nie mają kwalifikacji, to nie powinni zarabiać tak, jakby mieli, w ogóle nie powinni pracować jako samodzielne ekipy, tylko jako niewykwalifikowani pracownicy fizyczni. Problem polega na tym, że nie znają się na budowaniu, żądają stawek powyżej managera i do tego uważają, że wszystko wiedzą lepiej
ja jestem inżynierem, tematy techniczne nie są mi obce i muszę użerać się z gościem, który nie wie co to poziomica

----------


## Arturo72

> jeśli nie mają kwalifikacji, to nie powinni zarabiać tak, jakby mieli, w ogóle nie powinni pracować jako samodzielne ekipy, tylko jako niewykwalifikowani pracownicy fizyczni.


 :big grin:

----------


## Darkat

No cóż tak to już jest. Ludzie chcą zarabiać jak najmniejszym kosztem. I to z różnego powodu.
U mnie na budowie np. czas to pieniądz o czym się przekonuję na każdym kroku. Byle był wpływ na konto. I następny. 
Sądzę że u mnie mają komfortowo, ale czy to aż tak ważne żeby mieli więcej czasu dla mnie. Nie. 
No i teraz  rozumiem, że czas to pieniądz. A tego czasu jest ciągle za mało. A przecież jeszcze jest rodzina, swój wolny czas. Kariera zawodowa w większości to tylko kasa. I nie tylko dotyczy to budowlańców.
Na dużych budowach jest trochę inaczej. Tam czas jest, ale za niego też się odpowiednio płaci, Ba wykonawcy opłaca się nawet przedłużać prace. 
U mnie też się przedłużają gdy trzeba zacząć nowy etap po którym będę płacił. 
No i budowa to nie apteka. Bo znowu czas to pieniądz. 
No i jeszcze jedna sprawa. Gdybym ja bym był budowlańcem to nie mógłbym pracować w lato. Nie wytrzymałbym. Poniżej zera też oczywiście nie.
U mnie temperatura gdzie wzrasta aktywność na świeżym powietrzu to zakres 5 do 20 stopni. I te 20 stopni to pod warunkiem, że nie ma słońca.
Oczywiście prace w środku budynku to inna para kaloszy. Tu raczej ograniczeniem jest ilość czasu i też podziwiam budowlańców od SSO, że mogą pracować od 6 do 18.

----------


## Elfir

> jeśli nie mają kwalifikacji, to nie powinni zarabiać tak, jakby mieli, w ogóle nie powinni pracować jako samodzielne ekipy,


jak nie oni to kto? Skoro nikt inny nie chce TYYYYLE zarabiać?

----------


## Marian_D

Marna jakość nie problem pogody, marnych płac czy pośpiechu. To problem... POLACTWA.

To właśnie "polactwo", które jest połączeniem mentalności handlarza cebulą z prowincjonalnego miasta z kompleksami i wykorzystywaniem sytuacji rynkowej, jest przyczyną permanentnego i ciągłego problemu z fuszerką. W Polsce to już niestety tak jest, że czy zapłacisz dużo, czy tanio, prawdopodobieństwo tego że dostaniesz jakościowe g... i a sprzedawca/wykonawca będzie miał gdzieś Twoje pretensje, wynosi około 75%.

Zamawiając rozmaite maszyny, budując różne obiekty, czy zatrudniając ludzi, ciągle spotykam się z tym że dostaję coś, co zwyczajnie nadaje się do wyrzucenia. A załatwienie jakiejkolwiek reklamacji to udręka i postawa wykonawcy: "Nie mamy Pańskiego płaszcza i co nam Pan zrobi".

 Najgorsze jest to, że problem dotyczy zarówno "firm-krzaków", jak i dużych przedsiębiorstw sprzedających swe produkty na całym świecie. "Polactwo" jest wszędzie.

Wyobraźcie sobie taką sytuację: dostawa specjalnie zbudowanej maszyny za kilkaset tysięcy złotych. Oferta z firmy polskiej i niemieckiej jest bardzo podobna. Wybieramy firmę polską. Maszyna jest źle wykonana, dostawca przez kilka tygodni próbuje ją uruchomić. W końcu trzeba wymienić kilka bardzo drogich elementów. Dyrektor zakładu pisze maila: "Proponuję, by biorąc pod uwagę dobro naszej przyszłej współpracy, podzielić koszty wymiany 50/50". Więc jeśli dyrektor w firmie zatrudniającej 100 osób jest takim cebularzem, to dziwicie się jeszcze że wśród budowlańców spotyka się takich ludzi?

----------


## Marian_D

> jak nie oni to kto? Skoro nikt inny nie chce TYYYYLE zarabiać?


Rynek to wyreguluje. Przyjdzie kryzys, budowy staną i znów będą skomleć o robotę. Budować trzeba w recesji.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Budowy są OK. Można za dniówkę wziąć nawet i 1000zł i się inwestor będzie cieszył, bo jakaś ekipa powiedziała że we trzech będą robić dwa dni i wezmą 2000zł. To akurat dotyczy instalacji, ale i przy tynkach 700zł za dniówkę to nie jest wcale kosmos. Sam zapłaciłem 13500zł za tynki, z czego materiał kosztowałby mnie niecałe 5000 (ich pewnie mniej), więc za robotę zostało 8500. Czterech ludzi robiło to 5 dni roboczych. Średnio ponad 400zł, ale szef ekipy na pewno weźmie po stówce od pracowników i sam ma 700, a reszta po 300. Da się żyć.

A nie jakieś turystyki i rekreacje, zarządzania i marketingi, czy ochrony środowiska.

----------


## Bracianka

> I jeszcze z gwarancją zatrudnienia przez 30 lat łącznie z podwyzkami i awansami


Oczywiście, że nie, ale cóż, mam wybór między płaceniem, za coś, co kiedyś stanie moje, albo płacenie takiemu przykładowemu Tobie  :Smile:  O ile pamiętam, masz mieszkanko na wynajem - zarabiasz na tym, że ktoś nie bierze kredytu na swoje, więc Twoje słowa z lekka hipokryzją zajeżdżają  :cool:  Przez 4,5 roku wpompowałam komuś w kieszeń ponad czterdzieści tysięcy - nie mając z tego nic. To jedna piąta mojego kredytu. 

Ja jestem akurat z tych, którzy niestety zawsze będą musieli za mieszkanie płacić - więc wolę płacić do banku niż Tobie - no, chyba że wynajmiesz mi 110 m za 770 zł  :wink:

----------


## Pod

Tynkarze to jeszcze nie rekordziści, średnio zarabiają 500-700zł za dzień ale przynajmniej mają bardzo cieżką robotę. Najlepiej mają sie dekarze, tam stawki ponad 1500zł na dniówkę nie są rzadkością. Sam za montaż rynien i drobne poprawki blacharskie zapłaciłem prawie 3000 za dwa i pól dnia pracy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tynkarze to jeszcze nie rekordziści, średnio zarabiają 500-700zł za dzień ale przynajmniej mają bardzo cieżką robotę. Najlepiej mają sie dekarze, tam stawki ponad 1500zł na dniówkę nie są rzadkością. Sam za montaż rynien i drobne poprawki blacharskie zapłaciłem prawie 3000 za dwa i pól dnia pracy.


Ale o czym Wy piszecie ? Czy taki dekarz pracuje na etacie,że jak dzisiaj ma dniówkę 1500zł u Ciebie to jutro idzie na następną dniówkę ? Zamień się z nim co ?
Moja ekipa do SSO to było 5 chłopa,własciciel firmy sam zaiwaniał na budowie(ten w białych spodniach),płacił pracownikom ponad 3tys.zł miesięcznie,znali się chłopaki na robocie,zero baboli ale na nich czekałem ponad rok czasu i wcale nie byli drodzy bo SSO za 36tys.zł i to na płycie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4943839

----------


## Aga11*

Moim zdaniem nie ma czegoś takiego jak POLACTWO. Do wszystkiego i wszystkich można się w ten sposób odnosić, na każdego znajdzie się coś, tylko po co wyróżniać w ten sposób własną ojczyznę? Handel z Hiszpanami albo Włochami to jest jazda po bandzie. Wstrzelić się w godziny pracy to akcja granicząca z cudem.Od połowy czerwca do końca sierpnia nikt tam palcem nie kiwnie i nie wyśle towaru. Z jakością towaru też różnie bywa. 
Budowlańcy i wykończeniowcy powinni dobrze zarabiać ale rzeczywiście za prawidłowo wykonane prace. Część ścian w domu mam zbudowanych z czerwonej cegły tak by stanowiły element dekoracyjny. Przyszedł elektryk instalować gniazdka i powybijał mi w tych ścianach dziury wielkości piłki no bo on myślał, że to wszystko do tynkowania jeszcze będzie. No właśnie w tym problem, że nie myślał i nie szanował cudzej własności. Takich przykładów jest więcej. Kiedyś myślałam, że będę płaciła ludziom za usługi tylko tyle ile sama jestem w stanie zarobić w identycznym czasie pracy. Baju, baju a budowa szybko zweryfikowała moje założenia :smile:

----------


## mamik

Nie Polactwo, cwaniaków znajdziesz wszędzie, Ci sami Polacy w innym kraju już nie są tacy cwani, bo tam za takie numery z torbami puszczą ich i całe ich rodziny, u nas nie ma na to szans.

----------


## noname2

> Marna jakość nie problem pogody, marnych płac czy pośpiechu. To problem... POLACTWA.
> 
> To właśnie "polactwo", które jest połączeniem mentalności handlarza cebulą z prowincjonalnego miasta z kompleksami i wykorzystywaniem sytuacji rynkowej, jest przyczyną permanentnego i ciągłego problemu z fuszerką. W Polsce to już niestety tak jest, że czy zapłacisz dużo, czy tanio, prawdopodobieństwo tego że dostaniesz jakościowe g... i a sprzedawca/wykonawca będzie miał gdzieś Twoje pretensje, wynosi około 75%.


To co mają powiedzieć na wschodzie ? W Rosji ? Gdzie jak wiemy to nie kraj, to stan umysłu. 
Pamiętacie ta historyjkę o 3 kamieniarzach . Jeden łupie kamienie , drugi zarabia na chleb , tylko  trzeci mówi że buduje katedrę. 
Walnięty , młody , albo podpierdzielacz  :wink: 
W naszych warunkach  robi sie to pierwsze. Brak motywacji .To jest powód. 
Cebulak (właściciel)twierdzi że to trzecie. Gówno prawda.
Brak pasji . Instynkty zwierzęce. Tylko przetrwanie.
Żyjemy byle do jutra , byle do piątku , do weekendu , wakacji ....byle jak

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie Polactwo, cwaniaków znajdziesz wszędzie, Ci sami Polacy w innym kraju już nie są tacy cwani, bo tam za takie numery z torbami puszczą ich i całe ich rodziny, u nas nie ma na to szans.


To chyba jedynie w takim wypadku do siebie trzeba mieć pretensje że się przyzwolilo na babola ?I czemu nie ma szans na to,żeby nie puścić kogos z torbami jak oszukał,kto nie zrobił czegoś wg umowy czy nie zgodnie z projektem ?Tego nie jarzę ?Czyżby tego typu inwestor był ciemny jak tabaka inwestując kilkaset tys.zł i olewając to ? To świadczy źle o inwestorze i jego lelum polelum.

----------


## Arturo72

> Część ścian w domu mam zbudowanych z czerwonej cegły tak by stanowiły element dekoracyjny. Przyszedł elektryk instalować gniazdka i powybijał mi w tych ścianach dziury wielkości piłki no bo on myślał, że to wszystko do tynkowania jeszcze będzie. No właśnie w tym problem, że nie myślał i nie szanował cudzej własności.


Ten elektryk ot tak tak sobie przyszedł bez wiedzy inwestora i bez uzgodnienia i zaczął robić sobie dziury gdzie popadnie czy inwestor olał sprawę ?Jeśli bez wiedzy inwestora to pretensję do siebie,jeśli za wiedzą inwestora ale bez wytłumaczenia to też pretensje do siebie to w czym problem ?Jeśli za wiedzą inwestora i z wytłumaczeniem co gdzie i jak i ktoś się do tego nie dostosował to sprawa do sadu.Proste chyba nie

----------


## Marian_D

"Polactwo" w moim poście to świadome nawiązanie do książki Ziemkiewicza o tym samym tytule. Nie jestem jego fanem (a raczej wręcz nie darzę go szacunkiem), ale w książce tej zdefiniował doskonale naszą polską mentalność, głęboko zakorzenioną w komunie (nie, dwa pokolenia nie wystarczą). Możemy oburzać się że ktoś nazywa to "polactwem", że ktoś wiąże to z polską, twierdzić że przecież w innych krajach jest gorzej... 

Prawda niestety jest taka, że rzeczy niedopuszczalne w innych krajach są tu traktowane jak normalność. To właśnie dlatego niemcy dostają lepsze pokoje w hotelach, mają lepsze proszki i lepszą jakość jedzenia - to, co polak uzna za normalne (a więc i kiepską jakość), dla Niemca, Szweda czy Norwega jest nie do pomyślenia.

Co gorsza, wśród moich znajomych spotykałem się z postawą że przed znajomymi/rodziną krytykowali jakość pracy ekipy budowlanej a przed nimi samymi słowa nie powiedzieli mówiąc "bo się obrażą i co wtedy"? Efekt jest taki, że mają źle położone tynki i nieszczelne okna. Dla mnie to żenujące. Budowlańcy często to niestety wykorzystują, bo wiedzą że większość polaków to "mądre są w gębie i to tylko między swoimi".

----------


## Marian_D

> To co mają powiedzieć na wschodzie ? W Rosji ? Gdzie jak wiemy to nie kraj, to stan umysłu.


To ich problem. Dużo jeszcze im brakuje by odpokutować winy.

----------


## mamik

> Prawda niestety jest taka, że rzeczy niedopuszczalne w innych krajach są tu traktowane jak normalność. To właśnie dlatego niemcy dostają lepsze pokoje w hotelach, mają lepsze proszki i lepszą jakość jedzenia - to, co polak uzna za normalne (a więc i kiepską jakość), dla Niemca, Szweda czy Norwega jest nie do pomyślenia.


Zgadzam się z tym co piszesz, niestety tak jest i moim zdaniem dlatego, że u nas nie możesz nic z tym zrobic. Sądy to instytucje, ktore powinny stać po stronie poszkodowanych, u nas nie ma na to szans. Udowodnienie nieprawidłowości, czy to dotyczy budowy domu, wakacji czy innych codziennych spraw jest niemal niemożliwe, na pewno kosztowne, czasochłonne, a efekt wątpliwy. Nawet wygrana sprawa, to często sprawa przegrana, bo okazuje się, że druga strona nic nie ma, więc wyrok można sobie na ścianie powiesić, a do tego jest się w plecy o poświęcony czas.
Za to można się dowiedzieć, tak jak czytam w tym wątku, że inwestor ma sam wszystkiego pilnować, narysować, wytłumaczyć, za rączkę potrzymać, być przy wykonawcy, wspierać go radą i na koniec zapłacić bez zająknięcia, bo jeśli coś jest źle, to przecież sam nie dopilnował

kult robotnika i pokpiwanie z pracy umysłowej - efekt rządów klasy robotniczej

----------


## Arturo72

> Zgadzam się z tym co piszesz, niestety tak jest i moim zdaniem dlatego, że u nas nie możesz nic z tym zrobic. Sądy to instytucje, ktore powinny stać po stronie poszkodowanych, u nas nie ma na to szans. Udowodnienie nieprawidłowości, czy to dotyczy budowy domu, wakacji czy innych codziennych spraw jest niemal niemożliwe, na pewno kosztowne, czasochłonne, a efekt wątpliwy. Nawet wygrana sprawa, to często sprawa przegrana, bo okazuje się, że druga strona nic nie ma, więc wyrok można sobie na ścianie powiesić, a do tego jest się w plecy o poświęcony czas.
> Za to można się dowiedzieć, tak jak czytam w tym wątku, że inwestor ma sam wszystkiego pilnować, narysować, wytłumaczyć, za rączkę potrzymać, być przy wykonawcy, wspierać go radą i na koniec zapłacić bez zająknięcia, bo jeśli coś jest źle, to przecież sam nie dopilnował


Kierownik Budowy nie jest tylko po to żeby wbijać pieczatki w DB. To on odpowiada za poprawność wykonania usługi jaką jest budowa domu.
Czemu inwestor od niego nie domaga się odpowiedzialności ?
Czy u Ciebie kierbud coś zakwestionował związane z budową ? 
U mnie nie było płatności dopóki kierbud nie odebrał roboty.

----------


## Arturo72

Swego czasu pracowałem w firmie gdzie firma stawiała konstrukcję m.in mosty,był przypadek gdzie most się zawalił i była osoba śmiertelna. Stwierdzono winę Kierownika Budowy i facet poszedł siedzieć.
Nie bez przyczyny kierbudy opłacają sobie składkę OC ale dla niektórych inwestorów kierbud to właśnie tylko taki pieczatkowiec a nie nadzorca budowy,który odpowiada za wszystko.

----------


## Arturo72

Kierownik budowy ponosi pełną odpowiedzialność za realizację robót i zdarzenia, jakie mogą zaistnieć w trakcie budowy domu. Prawo budowlane konkretnie wymienia podstawowe obowiązki kierownika budowy.  Pewnych jednak rzeczy nie możesz od niego wymagać.

Obowiązki kierownika budowy wg prawa budowlanego
Funkcję kierownika budowy może pełnić tylko osoba z uprawnieniami budowlanymi do kierowania robotami budowlanymi. Najlepiej jest, gdy budową domu od początku do zakończenia kieruje ta sama osoba (choć oczywiście zmiana kierownika jest możliwa).
Podstawowe obowiązki kierownika budowy wymienione w Prawie budowlanym to:
złożenie oświadczenia o przyjęciu obowiązków kierowania budową oraz protokolarne przejęcie od inwestora placu budowy;
zapewnienie wykonania odpowiedniego zabezpieczenia i odgrodzenia terenu budowy oraz umieszczenie tablicy informacyjnej budowy;
przed rozpoczęciem budowy sporządzenie lub zapewnienie sporządzenia planu bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia (kierownik odpowiada za jego treść i podpisuje);
zapewnienie geodezyjnego wytyczenia obiektu (po wytyczeniu geodeta dokonuje wpisu w dzienniku budowy);
kierowanie budową w sposób zgodny z projektem i pozwoleniem na budowę oraz przepisami, w tym techniczno-budowlanymi i dotyczącymi bezpieczeństwa i higieny pracy;
prowadzenie dokumentacji (w tym dziennika budowy), a po zakończeniu prac przygotowanie dokumentacji powykonawczej;
wstrzymanie robót w przypadku stwierdzenia możliwości powstania zagrożenia nna budowie oraz bezzwłoczne zawiadomienie o tym inwestora;
realizacja zaleceń wpisanych (przez inspektora nadzoru, projektanta) do dziennika budowy;
zgłaszanie inwestorowi (inspektorowi nadzoru inwestorskiego) do sprawdzenia lub odbioru zakończonych robót ulegających zakryciu bądź zanikających zapewnienie wykonania wymaganych przepisami lub ustalonych w umowie prób i sprawdzeń instalacji, urządzeń technicznych i przewodów kominowych przed zgłoszeniem obiektu budowlanego do odbioru – kierownik budowy musi pamiętać o konieczności sprawdzenia szczelności instalacji gazowej, pomiarach instalacji elektrycznej, odgromowej, o odbiorach przyłączy;
po zakończeniu robót zgłoszenie inwestorowi wybudowanego obiektu do odbioru (wpisem do dziennika budowy), uczestniczenie w czynnościach odbiorowych i zapewnienie usunięcia stwierdzonych wad;
przekazanie inwestorowi oświadczenia o zgodności wykonania obiektu budowlanego z projektem budowlanym i warunkami pozwolenia na budowę oraz przepisami;
przekazanie inwestorowi oświadczenia o doprowadzeniu do należytego stanu i porządku terenu budowy, a także – w razie korzystania – drogi, ulicy, sąsiedniej nieruchomości, budynku lub lokalu.
Kierownik budowy może też występować do inwestora o zmiany w rozwiązaniach projektowych, jeżeli uzna, że są one potrzebne dla zwiększenia bezpieczeństwa robót lub usprawnienia budowy domu. Można zresztą powiedzieć, że jest to także jego obowiązek, gdyż odpowiada za bezpieczeństwo na budowie.

----------


## mamik

Kierbud poszedł siedzić, bo poświadczył nieprawdę, tzn dopuścił wykonanie niezgodne z projektem
to ta odwiedzialność, o której piszę, firma wykonawcza umywa ręce, ale kasę za robotę wzięli

oczywiście, że u mnie bez odbioru nie było kasy, ale nie wszytko jesteś w stanie sprawdzić, nie wszstkie niedociągnięcia da się zakwestionować z poziomu kierownika budowy, np. źle zawibrowany beton, albo krzywo wylany, albo stopnie schodów rozjechane o 2 cm, konstrukcyjnie w normie, będzie stało, więc co kwestionujesz? schody kujesz całe? nadlewka się nie utrzyma
a kolejne etapy, już bez kerownika? krzywo przycięte kafle - kujesz?, czym zamienisz? nowa partia to inny odcień. Nawet codziennie wizyta to mało bo przez dniówkę można sporo naknocić
nawet jak gościowi nie zapłacisz, to masz do tyłu kasę za materiał, straony czas, dodatkowa kasa za usunięcie skopanych kafli ...

----------


## b2211

> Nawet wygrana sprawa, to często sprawa przegrana, bo okazuje się, że druga strona nic nie ma, więc wyrok można sobie na ścianie powiesić, a do tego jest się w plecy o poświęcony czas.


Nie żartuj z tym czasem a koszty prawnika oraz komornika który i tak nic z dłużnika nie ściągnął. W moim przypadku dwie sprawy się tak zakończyły pozostała tylko satysfakcja.



> kult robotnika i pokpiwanie z pracy umysłowej - efekt rządów klasy robotniczej


Niestety się tu bardzo mylisz. Nie jest to kult robotnika tylko kult pseudo elity która wykształciła się na zachłanności profesorskiej tworzącej w każdej mieścinie po cztery wyższe uczelnie na dwa licea. Zamiast prawdziwych robotników mamy pseudo inteligencję na poziomie nieudacznika robotnika. I tym sposobem zamiast wykształconej kadry zawodowej mamy nic nie umiejących pseudo inteligentów czasami pracujących jako murarze, tynkarze, mechanicy itd. (to i tak dobrze jak nie pracują na stanowiskach kierowniczych z uwagi na wszelkiej maści koneksje)  którzy za dawnych czasów mieli problem ze skończeniem porządnej szkoły zawodowej.

----------


## Elfir

> Rynek to wyreguluje. Przyjdzie kryzys, budowy staną i znów będą skomleć o robotę. Budować trzeba w recesji.


Recesję mieliśmy. Jakości robót to nie poprawiło.

Nikt nie chce tego robić. Nikt z was nie widzi swojego dziecka jako dekarza, budowlańca.
To kto ma robić? Chyba Ukraińcy nam zostają.

----------


## Marian_D

> Recesję mieliśmy. Jakości robót to nie poprawiło.


Generalnie nie. Ale łatwiej zatrudnić tych lepszych.

----------


## Frofo007

> Czyli Arturo miał rację, młodzi mają szansę na budowę ale *ich nie stac*. Mając 30 lat, będąc po studiach, masz około 5lat stażu pracy. Tylko wyjątki mają awanse w tak krótkim czasie by osiągać wynagrodzenie które by pozwalało na utrzymanie rodziny (zwykle są już dzieci) i spłacanie kredytu 300_400 tys zł. 
> To że komuś rodzice zafunduja dom to nie znaczy, że ich na niego stac.


Ja mam 30 lat i od 10 lat prowadzę działalność gospodarczą, studia skończyłem zaocznie. Także nie wrzucaj wszystkich do jednego worka  :wink:  Niestety nie mam dobrze sytuowanych rodziców więc działkę musiałem kupić sam, ale jeśli ktoś ją dostanie to wybudowanie domu kosztuje wówczas podobnie do mieszkania w mieście.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja mam 33 lata, zdążyłem kupić działkę i dom wybudować, a wcześniej wpakowalem kupę kasy w remont rodzinnego. Samemu może nie, sle z z żoną to już łatwiej.

----------


## jacentyy

> Swego czasu pracowałem w firmie gdzie firma stawiała konstrukcję m.in mosty,był przypadek gdzie most się zawalił i była osoba śmiertelna. Stwierdzono winę Kierownika Budowy i facet poszedł siedzieć.
> Nie bez przyczyny kierbudy opłacają sobie składkę OC ale dla niektórych inwestorów kierbud to właśnie tylko taki pieczatkowiec a nie nadzorca budowy,który odpowiada za wszystko.


Nie kojarzę w ostatnich kilkunastu latach zawalenia się mostu w Polsce, chyba chodzi Ci o zawalenie się rusztowania podczas budowy mostu lub też jakiegoś elementu podczas wznoszenia mostu. Zresztą nawet gdyby coś takiego miało miejsce to kierownik dostałbym zawiasy zapewne...

----------


## ontek

Ja również trochę ponarzekam i ostrzegam przed wykonawcą Adamem  Lubarskim,  firma Cordell z Gryfina, woj zachodniopomorskie.  Gościu małej postury ale jego  ego sięga nieba, kłamie na każdym kroku!!! Wziąłem go z polecenia ale nawet to nie uchroniło nas przed jego nierzetelnością i to niestety narzekanie na poprzednich  wykonawców...  to mnie wyprowadzało z równowagi. Cały czas wypytywał nas a ile mnie kosztowały poprzednie prace i ciągle komentował, że i tak jestem do przodu, bo z początku mówiłem mu prawdę...Oczywiście zostawił niedoróbki i na koniec skomentował, tak jak jego poprzednicy, ze następni którzy będą robić następny etap to dokończą jego niedoróbkę ( bezczelny). Trzeba też uważać, bo on miał taki zwyczaj sprawdzania nastroju inwestora i niemal codziennie potrzebował jekiejś zaliczki a to 50 zł , a to 100 zł , a to 30 zł, ( bo to zabrakło taśmy, a to kleju itd, bo cały materiał wyliczyła nam zaufana  hurtownia...)  gdy zwróciłem mu uwagę żeby wyliczył cały materiał potrzebny czyli te "drobiazgi", to strzelił focha i nie odzywał się do mnie..... Zostawił po sobie straszny bałagan i brud, ale zabrał trochę nie swoich rzeczy, mam to wszystko nagrane!!!! zastanawia mnie skąd u tych niby wykonawców tyle pewności siebie i bezczelności, bo na każdym kroku nam udzielał porad na każdy temat.... Było ich dwóch ale przeszukali cały dom od piwnicy po dach jak szarańcza...., pomimo, że cały czas byłem na budowie...

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie kojarzę w ostatnich kilkunastu latach zawalenia się mostu w Polsce, chyba chodzi Ci o zawalenie się rusztowania podczas budowy mostu lub też jakiegoś elementu podczas wznoszenia mostu. Zresztą nawet gdyby coś takiego miało miejsce to kierownik dostałbym zawiasy zapewne...


http://www.gazeta.myslenice.pl/serwi...-w-Strozy.html

----------


## Lew2

> http://www.gazeta.myslenice.pl/serwi...-w-Strozy.html


Przy budowie Mostu Zwierzynieckiego w Krakowie też było zawalenie się rusztowania.
http://fakty.interia.pl/malopolskie/...go,nId,1118817

----------

